# la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

LIGAR MATA. 

Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios genéticos para competir entre nosotros y ser el mejor el que fecunde a la mayor cantidad de hembras .

ESE MECANISMO ENFRENTARSE CON OTROS MACHOS, de intentar conquistar la hembra es una etapa de estrés extremo, en el que sea un ciervo, o un león, reducen su atención ante los peligros, dejan de comer, es un estado de locura transitoria. En la naturaleza está pautado y se provoca a través del celo de las hembras para asegurar que las crías nazcan en determinada época del año. Es decir, no en invierno , no en estación seca.

A más cortisol y testosterona, mayor tendencia al riesgo.

EL CORTISOL , la hormona del estrés , durante ese tiempo inunda la sangre en lugar de la serotonina o la dopamina, hormonas que tienen un impacto positivo y de bienestar en el cuerpo y en la mente. Esta sintomatología se produce a tres niveles: físico, psicológico y conductual o de comportamiento. Pero lo más importante es que actúa como un VENENO .
Se sabe con certeza que animales como la musaraña que vive intensamente esa etapa copulando docenas de veces al día , muere al finalizarlo.

Es decir que no viven más de un año o dos. La razón biológica, es para diversificar la genética de las futuras generaciones . Si un sólo macho fecunda a muchas hembras , año tras año, reduciría esa diversidad imprescindible para la supervivencia.
No tiene nada que ver con la masturbación pues esa situación no causa estrés , ni tampoco con el sexo de pareja ( el sexo de mantenimiento ) que dentro de una relación segura , fiel , estable y larga, es simplemente una demostración de amor que llena el cuerpo de serotonina y oxitocina.
SOMOS UN CÓCTEL QUÍMICO. Cada pensamiento, cada reverberación, cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo afectando a nuestra salud y esperanza de vida.

Cortisol, la hormona del estrés — La Mente es Maravillosa

El nuevo marsupial que muere por exceso de sexo
El periodo de apareamiento dura tan solo unas pocas semanas, y se produce en los meses de otoño e invierno austral. Después, los machos mueren por estrés sexual.
los machos afrontan un destino fatal después de aparearse: literalmente, mueren por exceso de sexo antes de cumplir un año de vida. "*Cuando tienen 11 meses todos los machos mueren*"

Según señalan los investigadores, la tensión a la que están sometidos para conseguir que su material genético pase a la nuevas generaciones provoca infecciones, *hemorragias internas, una desintegración de los tejidos del cuerpo* y, finalmente, la muerte. Además, su sistema inmunitario también se debilita debido a que no se alimentan durante el frenético periodo de apareamiento.

"*Es un poco angustioso verlos morir*",

la competición del esperma impulsa la "reproducción suicida" y provoca la muerte por estrés en algunos marsupiales australianos y, en menor medida, en los sudamericanos

"cada apareamiento puede durar de 12 a 14 horas y lo hacen una y otra vez". Además, destacó que *si sobreviven a este acontecimiento, "después son estériles"*.









Lo que pasa en tu cuerpo cuando tienes exceso de cortisol


Seguramente has escuchado referencias al cortisol como la “hormona del estrés”, pero ¿qué sucede realmente en tu cuerpo cuando hay exceso de esta hormona?




www.aarp.org






*1. Sistema inmunológico o sistema de defensas*
A mayor nivel de cortisol las defensas bajan, lo que puede derivar en enfermedades respiratorias, alergias, enfermedades autoinmunes como el Lupus, entre otras.
*2. Sistema gastrointestinal*
La digestión y la absorción de los alimentos se afectan cuando hay demasiado cortisol en sangre. Se produce indigestión, irritación e inflamación de la mucosa intestinal lo que podría ocasionar úlceras, síndrome de colon irritable y colitis.
*3. Sistema cardiovascular*
El exceso de cortisol aumenta la presión arterial. ¿Las consecuencias? Enfermedades crónicas del corazón, infartos y problemas cardio y cerebro vascular.
*4. Cerebro*
Cuando los niveles de cortisol suben se hace difícil conciliar el sueño y más aún lograr un sueño profundo. Se produce un ciclo vicioso que deriva en un declive mental, en falta de memoria y de concentración.
*5. Sistema metabólico*
El estrés es una de las causas del sobrepeso. Los altos niveles de cortisol en sangre y dentro de las células, ocasionan retención de grasa, sobre todo en el área del abdomen, y retención de líquido. Mayores antojos por alimentos altos en azúcar, grasas y carbohidratos. El desequilibrio de azúcar en la sangre crea un mecanismo que podría aumentar el riesgo de diabetes tipo 2.
*6. Sistema reproductor*
El cortisol elevado podría ocasionar disfunción eréctil, así como la interrupción del ciclo ovulatorio y los ciclos menstruales. Las hormonas sexuales se producen en las mismas glándulas que el cortisol, por lo que el exceso de este puede dificultar la producción de esas hormonas sexuales y provocar infertilidad.
*7. El órgano más grande del cuerpo: la piel*
Todo lo que sucede dentro de nuestro cuerpo, se refleja afuera, así que la piel se afecta y se produce un envejecimiento prematuro de las células. Piel opaca o grasa, resequedad, descamación, problemas dermatológicos como herpes, psoriasis o acné, incluso en la edad madura.
*8. A todos los niveles de órganos y sistemas*
El cortisol alto, provocado por el estrés continúo, también pudiera ocasionar el síndrome de fatiga crónica, trastornos de la tiroides, demencia, depresión y muchas otras afecciones.






El deseo sexual en las hembras es una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed ya que necesitamos comer y beber para sobrevivir.

Los ciclos hormonales , la bioquímica , activa determinado comportamiento para conseguir un fin . En el caso del sexo es la fecundación para que sobreviva la especie.

El celo de las hembras es el aviso para los machos de que el óvulo está justo en el momento oportuno para ser fecundado y eso ocurre aproximadamente a los 15 días de finalizar la regla.

La regla es la destrucción del recubrimiento nutritivo del útero y el óvulo que al no ser fecundado el cuerpo lo expulsa y se inicia de nuevo el ciclo porque no hay tiempo que perder.

Lo normal en nuestras antepasadas es que quedasen embarazadas ya que no había anticonceptivos , por lo tanto durante unos 3 años entre gestación y lactancia, no volvía a ovular y por lo tanto no volvía a estar en celo , como pasa con elefantas, vacas, yeguas , ballenas , gorilas , chimpancés o cualquier otra hembra de mamíferos .

El deseo incontenible de las hembras , es una urgencia , puesto que la vida es un suceso breve y el sentido de vivir es la reproducción .
Por lo tanto esa ansiedad, esa angustia similar a un síndrome de abstinencia sucede porque se busca una finalidad .

Como un " fumador " cada vez que enciende otro cigarro , el intervalo que ha estado sin fumar ha sido el máximo tiempo que ha soportado la angustia de no hacerlo . Es un dolor mental producido por haber estropeado los receptores de endorfinas con drogas externas .

El deseo es como el chivato del coche cuando falta gasolina , primero avisa y luego se queda fijo . Quien realmente tiene el problema son las hembras igual que el coche , el surtidor siempre está disponible para repostar.

Los machos entran en celo a través de las feromonas que emanan las hembras y otro tipo de señales visuales .
En el caso de los humanos el olor natural se ha reemplazado por perfumes que activan igualmente la parte del cerebro destinada al cortejo y la seducción . Y las señales visuales son el maquillaje y el coqueteo .

Una vez que el hombre ha entrado en celo , lo que se conoce como enamoramiento, busca asegurar la fecundación repitiendo la cópula en días sucesivos e intentando no perder de vista a la hembra para impedir que otro macho la fecunde.



LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
*lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
, más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.

El estudio muestra que, de alguna manera aún por determinar, *las mujeres reconocen con sólo mirar a un hombre, sin necesidad de contacto, que tiene altos niveles de testosterona*, la hormona masculina, y un sólido sistema inmune para combatir las enfermedades. La combinación resultante las atrae sexualmente, porque encuentran el rostro de estos hombres más atractivo

El secreto del atractivo masculino está en el cortisol

El *cortisol* (hidrocortisona) es una hormona esteroidea, o glucocorticoide, producida por la glándula suprarrenal. Se libera como respuesta al estrés y a un nivel bajo de glucocorticoides en la sangre

Sé que el antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que han sido educados desde niños, les impide ver que son un animal más con los mismos procesos biológicos.
Usted es exactamente igual que un humano de hace más de 40.000 años, y no ha habido ningún cambio orgánico ni intelectual. Si se cree muy inteligente, un simple derrame cerebral o un palo en la cabeza le sitúa de nuevo en un nivel inferior.






Al margen del mundo raro que nos tocó vivir...

tenemos que tener siempre en mente como ha podido sobrevivir nuestra especie desde principio de los tiempos cuando todas las otras especies de humanos se han extinguido .

Actualmente, se reconocen al menos ocho *especies* fósiles: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis pero sin duda que ha habido muchas más de las que todavía no se han encontrado fósiles.

¿ qué truco ha usado el homo sapiens para haber proliferado tanto ?

Los otros humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por las hembras y la comida.

En el momento que las manos que evolucionaron para agarrarse a las ramas pudieron agarrar un palo o una piedra y usarlos como arma , se convirtieron en asesinos implacables cada vez que se enfadaban y eso en todos los primates entre los que nos incluimos , es constante. De hecho el chimpancé es el animal más peligroso en cautividad ya que su agilidad y su fuerza lo hace imparable cuando se enfada .

Nada podía evitar las muertes , puesto que aunque un individuo fuese fuerte , el otro que había sido humillado pensaría estrategias como atacarlo por la espalda o cuando estuviese dormido para asesinarlo .

La razón principal por la nosotros seguimos vivos ha sido que las hembras han estado siempre disponibles para el coito en cualquier momento con cualquiera simulando estar en celo constantemente . El sexo era algo constante igual que rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros . Era una forma de acicalamiento extremo de las mujeres para apaciguar a los hombres. En el resto de las especies el celo es algo muy puntual en la vida . Las hembras están embarazadas o lactando a las crías y pueden pasar años hasta que están de nuevo receptivas . Por eso los osos , leones y muchos primates matan a las crías para provocar de nuevo el celo en las hembras.

No es casualidad que los gays ( que tienen la parte del cerebro relacionada con el sexo de mujer ) se dediquen a la peluquería o enfermería .

El sexo es una forma de apaciguar el ánimo a través del acicalado social.






*Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones*
¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com






*Acicalado social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*















Bases del Sistema de Recompensa en el Cerebro - Mentelex


El sistema de recompensa es una de las bases de nuestra capacidad de aprender y de crear.




blog.mentelex.com




.









La hormona del estrés aumenta el riesgo de enfermedades cardíacas


Las personas que son especialmente sensibles a las hormonas del estrés también muestran marcadores que...




www.infosalus.com













Conoce a las neuronas espejo


A menudo, cuando observamos a alguien cuando se cae, o se hace daño, parece que sintamos lo que le sucede, incluso llegando a expresarlo. Otras veces, imitamos a otras personas cuando realizan una actividad casi sin complicaciones. Pero, ¿qué sucede en nuestro interior mientras esto está...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com










20 Ejemplos de Condicionamiento Clásico y Operante


El condicionamiento es la forma de imposición de ciertas formas de control de estímulos, en pro de obtener incidencia sobre la conducta final de los sujetos...




www.ejemplos.co













Ver porno infantiliza el cerebro


A largo plazo, el porno parece provocar disfunciones eréctiles o para alcanzar el orgasmo.




www.huffingtonpost.es










Neurobiología del Placer. Historia


James Olds Montreal, 1953. Por suerte, Peter Milner y James Olds no tuvieron buena puntería. Como compañeros post-doctorales en la Univ...




evolucionyneurociencias.blogspot.com


----------



## 2B-san (26 Nov 2019)

Afecta a las pajas o no?


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2019)

Pues entonces nosotros aqui en el foro sin problemas hoyga...  

vamos a ser centenarios porque no nos comemos un sugus y follamos menos que un casao


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Yua Xim dijo:


> Afecta a las pajas o no?





Yua Xim dijo:


> Afecta a las pajas o no?



Pues no.

Se han hecho estudios muy extensos sobre el tema que ahora no encuentro en google pero que buscaré con más tiempo, en donde el nivel de satisfacción y felicidad en la vida en relación al sexo, estaba en la gente que se masturbaba. Algo que en su día me pareció extraño y contradictorio.

Luego entendí que ese tipo de sexo sin carga emocional , ni celos, ni engaños es similar al sexo de pareja de toda la vida, recuerden que las mujeres se casaban vírgenes y los hombres no tenían ninguna opción de andar cambiando de novias , por lo tanto " en la salud y en la enfermedad, en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte os separe " = SEXO DE MANTENIMIENTO, EN UN CONTEXTO DE AMOR Y CONFIANZA.

*Las personas SOLTERONAS , que se marturban , se han casado consigo mismo. y el matrimonio es una forma de celibato . *

Nuestros antepasados , tenían tantas cosas interesantes que hacer durante el día, que no estaban drogados con el sexo como los occidentales de esta generación .

Al no existir anticonceptivos , invariablemente , todas las mujeres quedaban preñadas ya en la adolescencia e iniciaban ciclos reproductivos de unos 4 años , en los que estaba o embarazada, o recién parida, o dando de mamar a un bebé , o cuidando un bebé de 3 años que es cuando volvía a ovular ( a estar en celo ) y volvía a quedar embarazada. 

*Las españolas y otras occidentales , al ser estériles , están entran en celo 10 días después de la regla , *que es cuando baja otro óvulo al útero y todo el cuerpo y la mente se dispone a ser inseminada y embarazada. 


Para calcular la ovulación *hay que contar 14 días a partir del primer día de la regla*. El 13 y 15, es decir el día anterior y posterior a la ovulación, son los idóneos para que se produzca la concepción. Hay que tener en cuenta que la vida fértil de un óvulo dura entre 12 y 24 horas, mientras que la fertilidad del espermatozoide es de unas 72 horas.

Para un ciclo menstrual regular de 28 días, la ovulación se produciría el día 14. 



Es algo tan antinatural estar en celo constantemente , que es la razón principal del histerismo de las españolas y otras occidentales. 

El deseo sexual en la mujer , es UNA URGENCIA POR QUEDARSE EMBARAZADA, igual que el hambre si llevas tiempo sin comer .

EL DESEO SEXUAL, es un síndrome de abstinencia. UNA ALARMA DEL CUERPO Y DE LA MENTE. 

Se puede hacer la prueba de comer varias bolsas de doritos y no beber nada durante dos días . Esa terrible ansiedad por conseguir agua, es el equivalente al deseo sexual .


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2019)

Y en los cursos prematrimoniales de los curas: "hijo mío: si viuda no quieres dejar, mucho no se la has de clavar"


----------



## Leopardo (26 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, La cortisona, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



A ver, tú tienes pareja estable?, de cuántos años, y cómo haces para que te dure.
Siempre hablas de teorías antropológicas y psicológicas que quedan muy bonitas y pueden tener sentido pero la realidad siempre es otra


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2019)

Los numerarios del Opus Dei (célibes y sin pareja) llegan a avanzadísimas edades en perfecto estado físico y mental.

Lo sé porque tengo amigos metidos en eso.

Amigos míos que fueron a colegio del Opus dicen en broma que toman alguna "pócima" para mantenerse así, cuando regresan a su colegio de hace 30 años y ven a los mismos profesores tan campantes.

Claro, viven descargados del trabajo de conseguir y mantener mujer. Siquiera para "sólo" tener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Y en los cursos prematrimoniales de los curas: "hijo mío: si viuda no quieres dejar, mucho no se la has de clavar"



Esta ideación de promover el sexo como algo imprescindible , está dentro de las medidas de exterminio de occidente y de control social.
De alguna manera es como repartir heroína entre la gente, para que no sea consciente de la realidad en la que vive.

Suponer que nuestros abuelos y antepasados andaban todo el día en celo como se está ahora , cae de cajón que no era así.

Pero es que no es en ninguna parte del mundo ni siquiera en las tribus. De hecho en la civilización islámica los velos y la ropa floja es para contener el deseo sexual, es decir no ir provocando por la vida. Si un hombre cada vez que sale de casa , ve nalgas y escotes, anda por la vida como un verraco en celo. y lo mismo las mujeres. Aunque parezca moralina barata, la exhibición de la sexualidad en las mujeres es una provocación a los hombres.

La pornografía funciona por las neuronas espejo . Son estímulos supernormales para que tu mente se inunde de bioquímica que en condiciones normales sólo sucedía muy pocas veces a lo largo de la vida. 
Nuestros antepasados no habían visto en la vida ni el coño de su mujer , puesto que el amor se hacía a oscuras . 
Actualmente hasta un niño ha visto miles de personas desnudas haciendo parafilias indescriptibles . 
*
Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema*


- lo que sale por la pantalla son sólo píxeles . Esas mismas imágenes , siendo las mismas a unas personas pueden causarle excitación y a otras repulsión , por lo tanto lo que sucede , sólo sucede en tu mente . Es como esnifar cocaína . El mundo sigue siendo igual que antes de meterte el tiro pero la percepción del drogadicto es diferente porque ha cambiado la química de su mente. 


Lógicamente es grave . Como he contado en innumerables ocasiones , se trata de drogar a toda la población occidental para su próximo exterminio. 

*Las neuronas espejo y la pornografía*
Las neuronas espejo fueron descubiertas accidentalmente en 1992, por el científico Giaocomo Rizzolatti y su equipo. Como el nombre lo indica, este tipo de células hacen que una parte del cerebro funcione como un espejo. Los investigadores trataban con monos y *pudieron establecer que las reacciones cerebrales eran similares al realizar un acto, o ver que otro lo realizaba*.

Este mecanismo de espejo se verifica en el caso de la pornografía. Quien ve imágenes de un acto sexual en video, no experimenta las escenas como si fueran ajenas. 



*Se denominan neuronas espejo a cierta clase de neuronas que se activan cuando un animal ejecuta una acción y cuando observa esa misma acción al ser ejecutada por otro individuo, especialmente un congénere.









Neuronas espejo, pornografía y riesgos


La Internet ha propiciado un acceso ilimitado a contenidos pornográficos. Esto ha dado lugar a nuevas adicciones y algunos cambios en el comportamiento sexual de algunos individuos.




lamenteesmaravillosa.com




*








¿Qué son los estímulos 'Súper-normales'? — PsiConecta


Hoy más que nunca, la tecnología ha irrumpido con fuerza en nuestras vidas, probablemente para quedarse. ¿Están nuestros cerebros preparados para manejar los volúmenes y tipos de estímulos a los que estamos expuestos diariamente?




www.psiconecta.org


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Nov 2019)

Y los machos que tenían harén, como quedan?


----------



## terraenxebre (26 Nov 2019)

Falta el conocido capítulo de Futurama.

Muerte por kiki


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los numerarios del Opus Dei (célibes y sin pareja) llegan a avanzadísimas edades en perfecto estado físico y mental.
> 
> Lo sé porque tengo amigos metidos en eso.
> 
> ...



Además se libran de enfermedades venéreas, viogen , suicidios por despecho, peleas, accidentes de coche por una vida alocada, drogas ...

En el extremo opuesto tenemos a las carruseleras de gran hermano o mierdas como Gandía shore, donde Ylenia se pasaba más tiempo enfurruñada y gritando llena de ira , que en paz y armonía. y es que el sexo, lo malo que tiene es que sólo dura unos minutejos y el resto del tiempo es ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y los machos que tenían harén, como quedan?



Cada especie tiene un esquema diferente . De hecho no es lo mismo un gorila que un chimpancé ni un orangután. 

Los grandes harenes como el elefante marino, las hembras no necesitan emparejarse porque sus crías no son tan dependientes de ambos progenitores, por lo tanto el mejor macho posible, es el padre de casi todas las crías ESA TEMPORADA, mantenerse en el puesto de macho alfa es muy difícil pues hay muchos competidores retando . Y eso lo mata. El dimorfismo sexual es mayor cuantas más hembras tenga un macho.

en los humanos , al igual que las aves nidícolas ( las nidífugas sus crías no necesitan nido, como gallinas, pavos...) en los humanos se crean vinculaciones emocionales , es decir formación de pareja y núcleo familiar, pero queda un margen amplio que la cría no sea del padre. de ahí el dimorfismo. 

Entendamos la situación : hembra cuidando a su bebé en la cabaña que comparte con determinado macho y que están vinculados, como cualquier otra especie, como el perro con su amo... . finalizando el ciclo a los 3 años de parir, de nuevo ovula ( antes no, porque la lactancia inhibe la ovulación ) .
Por supuesto que las mujeres entran en celo como cualquier hembra y ese momento y esta es la cuestión : 

ESA SEMANA EN UN CICLO DE TRES AÑOS , la hembra humana se dejaba copular por todos los machos, buscando preferentemente al macho alfa. 
Luego volvía a su vida normal con sus hijos y su pareja. 

No había puertas, no había paredes, no había luz eléctrica, no había un control 24 horas del día. No tengo claro hasta qué punto podía haber luchas en ese momento. Los gorila defienden con mucha fiereza la fidelidad de sus hembras, los bonobos es una bacanal . 

Creo que nuestros antepasados neandertales eran como los gorilas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

genial reality de unas tribus de Etiopía, en donde se puede comprobar el origen de muchas de nuestras costumbres : el noviazgo, la dote, como una jovencita debe abandonar a su familia para ir a la tribu de su prometido , como es recibida y sus miedos....Son muy interesantes los " rituales" de humillación a los que someten a la recién llegada.
Aunque a nuestros ojos parece que viven en la pobreza, ellos se muestran orgullosos de su vida.
Su decencia, su diplomacia al hablar y afrontar conflictos emocionales aparentan incluso ser superiores a la nuestra, con tantas denuncias de pareja, divorcios y vidas destrozadas. El documental es una aproximación a como vivían nuestros antepasados ( que son esos ) hace 30.000 años. La imagen de humanos desarrapados y sucios es totalmente falsa. Una pequeña herida en un pie es muy molesta. Descuidarse en la higiene provocaría enfermedades de la piel y otras mucho peores. y sobre todo no seduciría a nadie. Solo hay que observar cuanto tiempo dedican los loros a acicalarse, o cuanto tarda un gato en quitarse una mancha de su pelo, para suponer que nuestros antepasados hace docenas de miles de años, eran igual o mejor que ahora. No os lo perdáis.

La novia de Muko, la adolescente Dami, se prepara para dejar a su familia, pero antes de dejar la aldea recibe dinero y regalos para su nueva vida. Ya en su nuevo hogar deberá pasar por distintos rituales que duraran meses antes de contraer matrimonio.
La Tribu: Para bien o para mal - Parte 2ª


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Las personas SOLTERONAS , que se marturban , se han casado consigo mismo. y el matrimonio es una forma de celibato.*



Querrás decir que *el celibato es una forma de matrimonio* (casarse consigo mismo).


----------



## Visilleras (26 Nov 2019)

Chincheta para éste hilo, pero ya!


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Querrás decir que *el celibato es una forma de matrimonio* (casarse consigo mismo).



Sí. dije bien. El matrimonio con el paso de los años, evoluciona para entender la relación de pareja de otras maneras, no con la fogosidad del principio. En el mejor de los casos un polvo de 5 minutos los viernes , multiplicado por 4 viernes al mes, son 20 minutos de sexo, multiplicado por doce meses al año, 240 minutos .. es decir , nada . PURO CELIBATO.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí. dije bien. El matrimonio con el paso de los años, evoluciona para entender la relación de pareja de otras maneras, no con la fogosidad del principio. En el mejor de los casos un polvo de 5 minutos los viernes , multiplicado por 4 viernes al mes, son 20 minutos de sexo, multiplicado por doce meses al año, 240 minutos .. es decir , nada . PURO CELIBATO.



Perdona, pero eso no es un celibato sino una cárcel.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Perdona, pero eso no es un celibato sino una cárcel.



Te remito al título del hilo.
Debes elegir : 
matrimonio, celibato , armonía y vida larga 
0
andar en celo permanentemente copulando todo lo que pillas y una vida corta. 

No confundas placer con felicidad


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Nov 2019)

Voy a durar miles de años,y os estaré dando el coñazo siempre


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2019)

eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## EGO (27 Nov 2019)

_*Los solteros ricos deberían pagar más impuestos. No es justo que unos sean más felices que otros.*_

-Oscar Wilde-

*Los solteros saben más acerca de las mujeres que los casados; si no fuese así, ellos también lo estarían. 

-*Henry-Louis Mencken*-*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2019)

Ha sido tan eficiente la destrucción de las familias en España, que ya nadie recuerda el sentido que tenían, que era crear un lugar en el mundo a donde ir después del trabajo a reunirte con los tuyos, que te querían y te respetaban . 

En la casa de mi abuelo siempre se comía a la misma hora con sus 10 hijos . era un momento importante del día. 
Ahora se hace en las empresas. 

Todavía hay gente que no es consciente que el sistema socialista ha destruido a las familias para robar su esquema y convertir a las personas en herramientas productivas. 

España es un experimento social MAOÍSTA , como el que instauró Pol Pot en Camboya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2019)

pues lleváis poco tiempo juntos, y además desconfías de su fidelidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2019)

en términos biológicos y de equilibrio mental, es mucho más plena la vida de este hombre, que la de cualquier esclavo español que pasará por la vida sin familia y dejará pagado un piso , que un estado marxista islamista regalará a una familia musulmana con 5 hijos.
O de una mujer que pasó infinidad de desvelos y preocupaciones , condicionando y perdiendo las horas de su vida por criar gatos y perros que mueren cada pocos años. 

Si quieren saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerden que es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2019)

El sexo es un hecho fisiológico para una razón biológica que es la reproducción.
Es un proceso como alimentarse, es decir masticar la comida, deglutirla y digerirla para seguir vivos.
La vida siempre tiende a la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, es decir sólo a los humanos se les ocurre masticar chicles , algo que no sirve para alimentarse.
No creo que lo entiendas.

Los animales somos máquinas de sobrevivir. El sentido de la vida es transmitir el genoma a la siguiente generación en una competencia feroz con otros machos. Las hembras todas son madres, los machos sólo los mejores. Los machos son reservorios genéticos , y que los que sobreviven son los que marcan el camino evolutivo de la especie.
La diferencia entre un humano y un gorila , es como la de una cebra y un caballo, o un guacamayo y un loro amazonas, o un tigre y un león : diferentes especies del mismo género.

Si tú eres capaz de entender que nada diferencia al ser humano de cualquier otro ser vivo empezarás a entender todos lo demás pero quizás tu educación antropocéntrica , cristiana y cartesiana , aunque creas que no te influya , te obnubila tus pensamientos.

Los ciclos reproductivos en cualquier hembra son largos, el celo avisa que es el momento oportuno para la fecundación, luego viene la gestación , parto y crianza. En casos como las ballenas , gorilas , elefantas, rinocerontas , HUMANAS , son de varios años. Por lo tanto nuestras antepasadas ovulaban una vez cada 3 o 4 años aproximadamente, cuando dejaba de mamar el último hijo, ya que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación, como en cualquier otra hembra. La regla es algo antinatural , pues lo más probable es que quedase embarazada esa hembra humana al sentir el poderoso deseo de ser fecundada por todos los machos disponibles.

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es una imposición del comportamiento programado para que se embaracen , no para que le den gusto al chumino.


----------



## Waterman (3 Dic 2019)

He dejado de leer cuando he visto que no afecta a las pajas


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2019)

Waterman dijo:


> He dejado de leer cuando he visto que no afecta a las pajas




las personas que viven en tensión se envenenan constantemente.
Y estar en celo es una constante tensión. 

En cada enamoramiento , se entra en un estado de locura y ansiedad imposible de controlar. 
No sólo cuenta el tiempo de estar juntos, sino toda la angustia que sufre la persona de no saber con quién estará su " motor en la vida " 

Es un impulso para impedir que sea otro macho el que fecunde a la hembra y por eso no quiere perderla de vista. 
Recordemos que el coito incesante es sólo la primera parte de un largo ciclo de varios años.


----------



## Rеnato (4 Dic 2019)

Ligar es de betillas y ni lo sospecháis.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Dic 2019)

Quién ha dicho que haya que competir con otros tíos, a poco que estés un poco bueno y con el plan guarro que tienen las tías ahora follas a tope y sin estrés.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (4 Dic 2019)

Yua Xim dijo:


> Afecta a las pajas o no?



Si si , lo que más


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

El concepto se descubrió en la segunda guerra mundial .
La necesidad de fabricar aviones de combate , armas , y toda la economía de guerra , esclavista con las personas y ausente de derechos civiles , y puesto que los hombres estaban en el campo de batalla, las mujeres debieron dejar la comodidad de sus casas para sustituir a los obreros.

Y se dieron cuenta que funcionaba, que tenían capacidad de trabajo además de estar con una pierna encima de otra cotilleando con las vecinas.
El invento de la lavadora, los supermercados, y tantos electrodomésticos que facilitaron la vida del hogar , además de la reducción de la cantidad de hijos pues ya no eran necesarios para las labores agrícolas , hizo el resto.

Los anticonceptivos también fueron determinantes para este cambio de paradigma social y la influencia de la Unión Soviética , pues allí explotaban a todo aquél que tuviese dos piernas y dos manos.

Lo que es completamente absurdo que sin una necesidad acuciante de dinero , prefieran ser esclavas de su jefe a organizadoras de un hogar.
Pero para eso les lavan el cerebro desde que son niñas en el colegio.

Y por eso se procura empobrecer a la gente desde el sistema para que necesiten ir al tajo ambos , mientras una élite extractora se lleva los enormes beneficios a costa de la vida personal y renunciar a la familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Si si , lo que más



NO ! joder, porque no compite con nadie y en el subconsciente el pajillero es un macho alfa que elige lo que quiere.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO ! joder, porque no compite con nadie y en el subconsciente el pajillero es un macho alfa que elige lo que quiere.



era por molestar


----------



## Tio_Serio (4 Dic 2019)

Entonces las opciones más beneficiosas para el individuo serían formar una familia tradicional, con hijos y pareja estable de por vida, o bien si se considera esta opción prácticamente inviable, ¿soltería y celibato?
Tengo entendido, y creo que lo has dicho en otros hilos, que la soledad afecta negativamente a la salud.
¿Qué opciones propones entonces?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Entonces las opciones más beneficiosas para el individuo serían formar una familia tradicional, con hijos y pareja estable de por vida, o bien si se considera esta opción prácticamente inviable, ¿soltería y celibato?
> Tengo entendido, y creo que lo has dicho en otros hilos, que la soledad afecta negativamente a la salud.
> ¿Qué opciones propones entonces?



Es muy fácil averiguar como debemos vivir la vida. 

Si tu observas un documental de pingüinos y los ves encima del hielo zambulléndose para pescar peces, evidentemente esa es su vida. 
Luego forman parejas incuban su huevo. cuidan su cría ... 
¿ puede un pingüino sobrevivir en un zoo ? sobrevivir es la palabra, ahora que ser feliz , no . 

Los pingüinos son felices en el polo norte. ese es su lugar en el mundo, su paraíso, pero si llevas a un camello a ese ecosistema, morirá. 

Lo único que tienes que saber es el esquema de vida de nuestros antepasados y repetirlo .
Por eso existes, porque tus antepasados generación tras generación vivieron bien su vida. 
Si tú no tienes hijos, eres el último de una enorme cadena de supervivientes, un fracaso evolutivo y un traidor para la especie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2019)

Un terrible ataque de ingeniería social con unas consecuencias peores que el lanzamiento de misiles nucleares está asolando occidente.

Lo promueven los jeques árabes a través de los cauces del marxismo. Está amparado por la ONU, que es una entelequia islámica.
En el mundo ya no hay países cristianos, pero sí muchos musulmanes que son los que votan.

Que no les confunda que los traidores sean blancos y españoles, también lo son los independentistas catalanes y si pudieran apretar un botón y destruir España sin consecuencias para ellos lo harían sin dudarlo.

Es extremadamente grave. Están infiltrados en todas las instituciones y han comprado todo lo comprable , canales de televisión , periódicos, universidades, jueces , y los políticos que dicen gobernarnos.

*LA BOMBA GAY , *no es que pretendan que todo el mundo se convierta en gay, sino que se comporte como ellos.
consiste en hacer creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear familias con hijos como se hizo toda la vida.
Es decir, drogarse con la dopamina generada por los genitales. Es como la guerra del opio en China.

Lo mismo es restregarse de forma estéril con una pareja heterosexual, transexual, homosexual, con un pepino, un succionador de clítoris,
hacerlo por el tracto digestivo, por las orejas, las fosas nasales, con una o múltiples personas, con un perro o una cabra ...

Desligado el sexo de su función reproductiva en un contexto de pareja fiel y una vinculación amorosa que en los humanos se llama familia pero que es lo natural en cualquier especie animal, cualquier otra cosa, es otra cosa , y a las terribles consecuencias de vidas destrozadas y del conjunto de la sociedad, me remito.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Dic 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo, esa actitud hacia la vida en pareja la he observado en alguna de mis últimas novias.
Se comportaban como si para que la relación funcionase, lo único que era necesario por su parte era tal o cual práctica sexual, pero no buscaban intimidad, una relación personal especial o cariño, un reconocimiento de carácterísticas espirituales en la otra persona que la hagan afín a tí.. nada de eso.
Es lamentable, porque no siendo malas personas, han aprendido a conformarse con un tipo de relación muy inferior, muy pobre.


----------



## miau2020 (7 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Y en los cursos prematrimoniales de los curas: "hijo mío: si viuda no quieres dejar, mucho no se la has de clavar"



y luego la clavavan ellos como si no hubiera un mañana xD


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO ! joder, porque no compite con nadie y en el subconsciente el pajillero es un macho alfa que elige lo que quiere.



eyacular en exceso también reduce la esperanza de vida. Ahora tendrás que explicar cómo es que sólo algunas especies tienen la capacidad de estar en celo perpetuo, aunque creo que los machos de muchas especies tienen dicha capacidad latente pero es el celo de la hembra lo que lo activa, y cuál es el sentido biológico de la ciencia, la filosofía el arte, la espiritualidad...

Aparte de que, como los gustavianos, te dejas fenómenos en el tintero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2019)

No te confundas. Te crees más listo que miles de generaciones anteriores de cualquier época y civilización pero no lo eres. 
Aunque el concepto no lo puedas asimilar, como tampoco puede un musulmán entender la evolución, créeme que tengo una enorme información científica, psicológica, histórica, para asegurarte que el sexo compulsivo es la animalización absoluta de la persona. 

Lo contrario es tu vida. un pobre toxicómano , lleno de ansiedad y síndrome de dependencia, como un mono pajillero en una jaula.
El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS

Los curas católicos fueron los portavoces en una pequeña parte del mundo, de predicar unas enseñanzas ancestrales para vivir la vida a los que no saben como. Pero en todas las épocas y en cualquier lugar del mundo se ha buscado la fórmula de evitar que las personas se comportasen como animales enjaulados. 



Desde el ateísmo científico , soy consciente de que la estrategia ha sido destruir también a la iglesia católica para poder influir mejor en las personas sin que tengan ningún impedimento moral para su autodestrucción .


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es muy fácil averiguar como debemos vivir la vida.
> 
> Si tu observas un documental de pingüinos y los ves encima del hielo zambulléndose para pescar peces, evidentemente esa es su vida.
> Luego forman parejas incuban su huevo. cuidan su cría ...
> ...



y cómo es que no seguimos viviendo como en el paleolítico, a este paso sólo te quedarán los aliens como posible explicación, alguien tuvo que aplicar la ingeniería social entonces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2019)

No, no lo entiendes porque eres una clara muestra del terrible adoctrinamiento y lavado del cerebro de la población española para destruirla. 

¿ cuántos hijos tenía tu padre a tu edad ? ¿ y tu abuelo ?

Pues lo que yo predico es que te comportes como lo que siempre fue y volverá a ser después de que tú seas el último de una enorme cadena de supervivientes que acaba en tí. y el espacio en el mundo que correspondería a tus descendientes, lo ocupen los hijos de unos musulmanes. que además heredarán todo lo que has generado en la vida. 

Concéntrate y entiéndelo. Tu abuela no andaba saltando de polla en polla , sino que cuidaba a sus hijos, por eso tú existes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2019)

La charla sexual en un colegio concertado de Madrid: “La virginidad hay que preservarla para nuestro marido“


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2019)

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...
AHÍ VAN :
1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS

EL AMOR, LA RELACIÓN DE PAREJA, SE ESTABLECE A TRAVÉS DE LA CONFIANZA, NO DE LAS RELACIONES SEXUALES.
Si lo único que une a una pareja es el sexo, al cabo de pocas semanas cuando la naturaleza siga su curso,
no encontrará razones para seguir con esa persona que ya no le atrae.

Sigan los pasos que marca el instinto. El amor surge de la proximidad, de la afinidad, del cortejo incesante.

*Lo que está pasando en occidente, en España con mayor intensidad es LA ANTICIVILIZACIÓN .
No sólo es la destrucción de las estructuras básicas de una sociedad, como es la familia, sino ir en contra de la naturaleza.
La sodomización y gomorrización de España, es lo que han temido siempre las sociedades porque la lleva al suicidio y al exterminio.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

Adicción al ejercicio: cómo el deporte puede convertirse en una obsesión poco saludable


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> genial reality de unas tribus de Etiopía, en donde se puede comprobar el origen de muchas de nuestras costumbres : el noviazgo, la dote, como una jovencita debe abandonar a su familia para ir a la tribu de su prometido , como es recibida y sus miedos....Son muy interesantes los " rituales" de humillación a los que someten a la recién llegada.
> Aunque a nuestros ojos parece que viven en la pobreza, ellos se muestran orgullosos de su vida.
> Su decencia, su diplomacia al hablar y afrontar conflictos emocionales aparentan incluso ser superiores a la nuestra, con tantas denuncias de pareja, divorcios y vidas destrozadas. El documental es una aproximación a como vivían nuestros antepasados ( que son esos ) hace 30.000 años. La imagen de humanos desarrapados y sucios es totalmente falsa. Una pequeña herida en un pie es muy molesta. Descuidarse en la higiene provocaría enfermedades de la piel y otras mucho peores. y sobre todo no seduciría a nadie. Solo hay que observar cuanto tiempo dedican los loros a acicalarse, o cuanto tarda un gato en quitarse una mancha de su pelo, para suponer que nuestros antepasados hace docenas de miles de años, eran igual o mejor que ahora. No os lo perdáis.
> 
> ...



¿rituales de humillación?


----------



## kakarot (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Un terrible ataque de ingeniería social con unas consecuencias peores que el lanzamiento de misiles nucleares está asolando occidente.
> 
> *Lo promueven los jeques árabes a través de los cauces del marxismo. Está amparado por la ONU, que es una entelequia islámica.
> En el mundo ya no hay países cristianos, pero sí muchos musulmanes que son los que votan.*
> ...



Muy guapo pero cual es tu fuente sobre que los musulmanes estan detras de todo esto?


----------



## Alex Cosma (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Muy guapo pero cual es tu fuente sobre que los musulmanes estan detras de todo esto?



Fuente no sé si habrá, pero está claro que las élites islámicas están encantadas con la caída de occidente, para así ellos poder expandirse, tal y como les obliga su religión. Además, coincide con que el mundo islámico también está en declive (y con el peak oil, más aún) y por tanto tienen aún más prisa por acelerar el colapso demográfico de occidente. Pero mientras llega ese colapso, y se mantiene (aun renqueante) el bienestarismo y las ayudas, éstas llegan de sobra para que millones de musulmanes se reproduzcan en Europa (lo hacen más en Europa que en sus lugares de origen) y vayan así aumentando su influencia.

El PLAN de exterminio de los pueblos europeos le viene bien a todo el mundo, menos a los pueblos europeos.

El acuerdo entre (gran parte de las) élites europeas e islámicas es más que evidente.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Fuente no sé si habrá, pero está claro que las élites islámicas están encantadas con la caída de occidente, para así ellos poder expandirse, tal y como les obliga su religión. Además, coincide con que el mundo islámico también está en declive ( y con el peak oil, más aún) y por tanto tienen aún más prisa por acelerar el colapso demográfico de occidente. Pero mientras llega ese colapso, y se mantiene renqueando el bienestarismo y las ayudas, éstas llegan de sobra para que millones de musulmanes se reproduzcan en Europa (lo hacen más en Europa que en sus lugares de origen) y vayan así aumentando su influencia.
> 
> El PLAN de exterminio de los europeos le viene a todo el mundo, menos a los pueblos europeos.



Pero si los jeques son los primeros que llevan una vida mas occidental que los propios occidentales por favor. Solo hay que ver a los jeques y a las familias reales, llenos de tatuajes, cachimbas y cosas prohibidas en su religión como sus excesos por todos lados.


----------



## Alex Cosma (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Pero si los jeques son los primeros que llevan una vida mas occidental que los propios occidentales por favor. Solo hay que ver a los jeques y a las familias reales, llenos de tatuajes, cachimbas y cosas prohibidas en su religión como sus excesos por todos lados.



Claro, nadie dice lo contrario... La *religión *(y la teocracia) es para *consumo del pueblo*. Igual que las *religiones políticas*: feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, veganismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Muy guapo pero cual es tu fuente sobre que los musulmanes estan detras de todo esto?



las consecuencias y que son los dueños de todo lo comprable. incluído los políticos.

El mundial QATAR 2022 sólo es una anécdota. 

LA ONU es una entelequia islámica. Ya ningún país es cristiano, y menos en Europa donde hay un claro rechazo hacia el cristianismo y un acoso a la iglesia católica. Por el otro lado , la gran mayoría de los países musulmanes, es la religión quien mueve las decisiones políticas. 

Los políticos europeos, son unos advenedizos mitad traidores, mitad oportunistas que han llegado a puestos de responsabilidad para ganarse la vida. 
Los políticos islámicos se juegan la vida eterna. ALÁ les ha dado el inmenso poder del dinero para que cumplan con su mandato que es expandir la religión verdadera por las tierras de los infieles y recuperar los territorios " robados " al islam.

EL IMPERIO OTOMANO, destruido por Europa en la primera guerra mundial, se está rearmando y de una forma unida o de forma individual como en el caso de Bin Laden, están haciendo su trabajo. Hay miles de BIN LADENS, jugándose el cielo o el infierno. 
Los líderes políticos/religiosos de los países islámicos se sienten elegidos y con la responsabilidad de hacer bien el trabajo encomendado por Alá.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Pero si los jeques son los primeros que llevan una vida mas occidental que los propios occidentales por favor. Solo hay que ver a los jeques y a las familias reales, llenos de tatuajes, cachimbas y cosas prohibidas en su religión como sus excesos por todos lados.



Tú que sabrás !!! 

Jamás habrías oído hablar de Bin Laden , si no fuese por lo de las torres gemelas. 

No es Bill Gates y la lista Forbes los más ricos del mundo. Pregúntate porque te ocultan quienes lo son realmente .


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las consecuencias y que son los dueños de todo lo comprable. incluído los políticos.
> 
> El mundial QATAR 2022 sólo es una anécdota.
> 
> ...



El Islam es basura, y a nivel poder mundial ni pinchan ni cortan, tuvieron suerte esos 4 ignorantes encontrando petroleo y poco mas. Les conozco bien, y ellos también tienen la percepción de que sus políticos, familia real y jeques son una cuadrilla de traidores e hipócritas. Los musulmanes son especialmente críticos con los petrogolfos, los persas con el régimen clerical... Ellos ni siquiera tienen la percepción de que vayan ganando en la película, ni siquiera de que estén remontando. Claro, perciben los problemas de Occidente, como los percibimos en Burbuja también, pero ellos también perciben su mundo como en caída y degeneración. La mayoría de los líderes religiosos o políticos de sus países son religiosos de puertas a fuera y después tienen vidas llenas de excesos a lo occidental. Ninguno de estos reyes, califas o jeques opulentos por ejemplo perdería su vida llena de excesos por inmolarse en una guerra contra Occidente. Quizás algún tarado tipo Bin Laden o algo así, pero al final son grupos terroristas, y solo pueden aspirar a atentados terroristas de calado mundial. Lo más parecido a un Estado Islámico en el sentido que apuntas fue el DAESH, y actualmente es un desastre que se cae a cachos y que está lejos de competir con Occidente.

De hecho es que los árabes, que al final son un grueso importante del Islam tienen cierta tendencia a la corrupción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> ¿rituales de humillación?



Sí. Es el típico bullying de sometimiento. 

La encierran durante meses en la parte de arriba de una choza, sin ver el sol ni hablar con nadie. hasta que su cerebro cambia, y en vez de echar de menos su vida anterior, cualquier otra alternativa ( ser la sumisa mujer de su marido ) le parece un paraíso. 

Es como cuando salvan a alguien de un incendio o le tiran un salvavidas cuando se está ahogando. 
Trucos mentales a los que también nos someten a los occidentales.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú que sabrás !!!
> 
> Jamás habrías oído hablar de Bin Laden , si no fuese por lo de las torres gemelas.
> 
> No es Bill Gates y la lista Forbes los más ricos del mundo. Pregúntate porque te ocultan quienes lo son realmente .



Esto es lo que a los petrogolfos les importa su religión y sus hermanos:

Las monarquías del Golfo se niegan a acoger a refugiados

Drogas, acusaciones de asesinato y orgías: así fue la vida del príncipe 'playboy' de Dubái

Ya no estamos en las cruzadas, aquí salvo un Bin Laden o rata del desierto capaz de sacrificar una cómoda vida nadie va a cambiar vida de oro por vida moro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> El Islam es basura, y a nivel poder mundial ni pinchan ni cortan, tuvieron suerte esos 4 ignorantes encontrando petroleo y poco mas. Les conozco bien, y ellos también tienen la percepción de que sus políticos, familia real y jeques son una cuadrilla de traidores e hipócritas. Los musulmanes son especialmente críticos con los petrogolfos, los persas con el régimen clerical... Ellos ni siquiera tienen la percepción de que vayan ganando en la película, ni siquiera de que estén remontando. Claro, perciben los problemas de Occidente, como los percibimos en Burbuja también, pero ellos también perciben su mundo como en caída y degeneración. La mayoría de los líderes religiosos o políticos de sus países son religiosos de puertas a fuera y después tienen vidas llenas de excesos a lo occidental. Ninguno de estos reyes, califas o jeques opulentos por ejemplo perdería su vida llena de excesos por inmolarse en una guerra contra Occidente. Quizás algún tarado tipo Bin Laden o algo así, pero al final son grupos terroristas, y solo pueden aspirar a atentados terroristas de calado mundial. Lo más parecido a un Estado Islámico en el sentido que apuntas fue el DAESH, y actualmente es un desastre que se cae a cachos y que está lejos de competir con Occidente.



Que pienses lo que piensas es que lo están haciendo bien. 

De hecho hablas como si media Francia y un tercio de Europa, no fuese islámica. 
Por darte una idea de los cambios en pocos años, mi tía la del pueblo , recuerdo cuando iba al instituto y le dije que había otras partes del planeta que no eran cristianos, pensaba que le estaba gastando una broma. 

Merkel reitera que el islam y los musulmanes son "parte" de Alemania


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que pienses lo que piensas es que lo están haciendo bien.
> 
> De hecho hablas como si media Francia y un tercio de Europa, no fuese islámica.
> Por darte una idea de los cambios en pocos años, mi tía la del pueblo , recuerdo cuando iba al instituto y le dije que había otras partes del planeta que no eran cristianos, pensaba que le estaba gastando una broma.
> ...



Eso es un problema, te doy la razón. Pero sinceramente, ¿como crees que se harían con Europa? ¿A la fuerza por guerra civil? ¿Por voto a un partido islámico? Incluso los progres, llegado ese momento tratarían de impedir eso.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí. Es el típico bullying de sometimiento.
> 
> La encierran durante meses en la parte de arriba de una choza, sin ver el sol ni hablar con nadie. hasta que su cerebro cambia, y en vez de echar de menos su vida anterior, cualquier otra alternativa ( ser la sumisa mujer de su marido ) le parece un paraíso.
> 
> ...



 

Vaya movida.


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Dic 2019)

30 minutos es muy poco.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Eso es un problema, te doy la razón. Pero sinceramente*, ¿como crees que se harían con Europa?* ¿A la fuerza por guerra civil? ¿Por voto a un partido islámico? Incluso los progres, llegado ese momento tratarían de impedir eso.





Muy fácil, extinguiéndose ellos solitos mediante ingeniería social para que no nazcan niños. Les queda el continente vacío para ellos solitos en impecable estado sin pegar un sólo tiro o lanzar bombas.


Ellos hacen planes a largo pazo, como los judíos, nuestros políticos a cuatro años vista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Eso es un problema, te doy la razón. Pero sinceramente, ¿como crees que se harían con Europa? ¿A la fuerza por guerra civil? ¿Por voto a un partido islámico? Incluso los progres, llegado ese momento tratarían de impedir eso.



Hombre, lo estás viendo. 

Han utilizado las técnicas de ingeniería social que funcionaron en China para esterilizar a la población y las han implantado en Europa a través de ingeniería social. Han comprado los medios de comunicación , televisiones , periódicos, incluso revistas satíricas, son productores de películas y series donde se adoctrina a la gente en el rechazo al matrimonio y la idea de ser madre, no necesitan gastar un euro en misiles, con infiltrar traidores en las universidades y los colegios, ya tienen todo hecho. En una sola generación Europa será islámica.

Lo están haciendo muy bien. excepcionalmente bien, en pocos años han conseguido logros que ninguna invasión por la fuerza habría conseguido. 

Mientras se han asesinado a más de un millón de bebés sanos en el vientre de sus madres en los últimos 10 años, se hace creer a la población que unos hombres musulmanes , son niños llamados MENAS .

Presta atención a los titulares de las noticias del panfleto financiado por los jeques : hace creer a las mujeres que un embarazo es peor que un cáncer. 
y mira la solución. 

Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración
Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos
Inhibición del deseo sexual: cuatro consejos para superarla


El 70% de las mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Dic 2019)

Yo lo que no tengo tan claro es que toda la problemática actual proceda de los petrodólares de los jeques, más bien creo que Europa tiene muchos enemigos que todos quieren ver caer para quedársela. Porque por ejemplo los planes Kalergi proceden de la judiada. Y como dice @ominae, los soviéticos también quieren ver nuestro mundo arder.

Así que por tanto, hay una multiplicidad de enemigos.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2019)

Voy a ser inmortal


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Muy fácil, extinguiéndose ellos solitos mediante ingeniería social para que no nazcan niños. Les queda el continente vacío para ellos solitos en impecable estado sin pegar un sólo tiro o lanzar bombas.
> 
> 
> Ellos hacen planes a largo pazo, como los judíos, nuestros políticos a cuatro años vista.



Uno de los trucos que les ha salido genial, es hacer creer a las españolas que son eternas adolescentes. 

Bien sabían nuestras madres y abuelas y antepasadas, que el primer hijo había que tenerlo hacia los 20 años, y cada 3 años otro hijo hasta una media de 6. A las españolas actuales de esta generación catastrófica les cogerá de sorpresa la menopausia. Una mujer de 35 años ya es premenopáusica . 
Ya sus hijos corren riesgos genéticos y su salud también. 

Las madres viejunas cuarentonas como las pocas que se han acordado tarde y mal en España, son un riesgo para su hijo, para ellas y para el conjunto de la sociedad .


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Muy fácil, extinguiéndose ellos solitos mediante ingeniería social para que no nazcan niños. Les queda el continente vacío para ellos solitos en impecable estado sin pegar un sólo tiro o lanzar bombas.
> 
> 
> Ellos hacen planes a largo pazo, como los judíos, nuestros políticos a cuatro años vista.











Ellos cuando se instalan en Europa también se "aburguesan" y dejan de tener tantos hijos como en sus países de mierda. En España hace mucho tiempo también se tenía mas hijos. Fijaros en los países árabes más prósperos como también tienen menos hijos, con medias más cercanas a las europeas.





























Yo no creo que les de para conquistarnos tan fácilmente así, por muy apijotados y aprogretados que estemos, ellos también sucumben a la vida cómoda y a la degeneración occidental. Y en parte creo que también subestimáis a la reacción de Occidente que no se dejará someter tan fácilmente llegado ese momento de crisis, si llegara claro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Ellos cuando se instalan en Europa también se "aburguesan" y dejan de tener tantos hijos como en sus países de mierda. En España hace mucho tiempo también se tenía mas hijos. Fijaros en los países árabes más prósperos como también tienen menos hijos, con medias más cercanas a las europeas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aunque tengan menos hijos, ellos ya son actualmente mayor número que los occidentales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo lo que no tengo tan claro es que toda la problemática actual proceda de los petrodólares de los jeques, más bien creo que Europa tiene muchos enemigos que todos quieren ver caer para quedársela. Porque por ejemplo los planes Kalergi proceden de la judiada.



Si repasas las alianzas de la primera guerra mundial y la previas a la segunda guerra mundial verás que es un lío incoherente. 

De hecho Hitler fue aliado de Stalin, y ni los ingleses ni los americanos tenían nada en contra de los alemanes .

Las guerras y las invasiones , a veces parten de la decisión de una sola persona, la figura de poder, y luego toda la pirámide jerárquica hace cumplir su alocada idea, como pasó en la China de Mao con sus patrañas que causaban millones de muertos . 

Por increíble que parezca , una sola persona puede causar una catástrofe mundial. 
Recordemos el atentado que dio inicio a la primera guerra mundial . 

Entendamos que entre los dirigentes políticos , hay fanáticos, hay desequilibrados, hay herederos ( como Maduro ) que en su afán de hacer cumplir lo que le han metido en la cabeza llegan a límites distópicos como las bombas atómicas.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aunque tengan menos hijos, ellos ya son actualmente mayor número que los occidentales.



¿En Occidente? ¿o en el mundo?


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo lo que no tengo tan claro es que toda la problemática actual proceda de los petrodólares de los jeques, más bien creo que Europa tiene muchos enemigos que todos quieren ver caer para quedársela. Porque por ejemplo los planes Kalergi proceden de la judiada. Y como dice @ominae, los soviéticos también quieren ver nuestro mundo arder.
> 
> Así que por tanto, hay una multiplicidad de enemigos.



Yo lo dudo también, creo que son un grupo de poder influyente pero uno más del montón... China sin ir más lejos tiene mucha más influencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Ellos cuando se instalan en Europa también se "aburguesan" y dejan de tener tantos hijos como en sus países de mierda. En España hace mucho tiempo también se tenía mas hijos. Fijaros en los países árabes más prósperos como también tienen menos hijos, con medias más cercanas a las europeas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creas cifras. Abre los ojos y mira. 

Desde 1975, han muerto en España cada año 400.000 españoles viejos. . y evidentemente no han nacido cada año esa cantidad de mujeres españolas, todo lo demás lo dejo a tu imaginación .


----------



## Pinovski (9 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hombre, lo estás viendo.
> 
> Han utilizado las técnicas de ingeniería social que funcionaron en China para esterilizar a la población y las han implantado en Europa a través de ingeniería social. Han comprado los medios de comunicación , televisiones , periódicos, incluso revistas satíricas, son productores de películas y series donde se adoctrina a la gente en el rechazo al matrimonio y la idea de ser madre, no necesitan gastar un euro en misiles, con infiltrar traidores en las universidades y los colegios, ya tienen todo hecho. En una sola generación Europa será islámica.
> 
> ...



Todo esto que describes es una realidad, pero dejando de lado lo de los panfletos españoles financiados por jeques (que es cierto), dudo mucho que todo esto esté siendo comandado por jeques. Es un grupo, o unos grupos aliados mucho más poderosos e influyentes. Quizás un gran lobby empresario junto a un gran clan bancario a nivel mundial, quien sabe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Todo esto que describes es una realidad, pero dejando de lado lo de los panfletos españoles financiados por jeques (que es cierto), dudo mucho que todo esto esté siendo comandado por jeques. Es un grupo, o unos grupos aliados mucho más poderosos e influyentes. Quizás un gran lobby empresario junto a un gran clan bancario a nivel mundial, quien sabe.



Es más fácil de lo que parece. Es sólo cuestión de dinero. 
La guerra civil española la financió Juan March . Sin su dinero, no habría habido guerra. 

y España habría sido un país comunista sin que nadie se opusiese


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

Todo lo que se promociona en occidente, es pecado o delito en el mundo islámico. 

POR ALGO SERÁ .


----------



## mapachën (10 Dic 2019)

Se ha montado un interesante debate aquí...

Pero si crees que los rusos van a dejar que estos guarros se envalentonen, y chinos igual, estáis muy locos...

Ellos tienen ese problema y lo saben atajar, si se ponen muy tontos, en una mañana solucionan ese problema de biomasa moruna con nucleares tácticas, que son? 2500 M? SE apelotonan todos en ciudades, en una mañana de han llevado 2000 M y destruido todos sus símbolos, si se quieren terminar de extinguir, solo tienen que intentar vengsrse, y los arrasaran con la tecnología que ellos no poseen, solo usan, tanques, aviones, submarinos... Les mandan al siglo x.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2019)

mapachën dijo:


> Se ha montado un interesante debate aquí...
> 
> Pero si crees que los rusos van a dejar que estos guarros se envalentonen, y chinos igual, estáis muy locos...
> 
> ...



Está bien pensado. 

La esterilización de las mujeres es muchísimo más efectivo que la muerte en campo de batalla de millones de hombres. puesto que sin hijos, en una sóla generación nadie defenderá nada.

Pregunte al hijo de un marroquí o argelino nacido en Europa , porque bando lucharía en caso de conflicto con el islam . 

FIN


----------



## Pinovski (10 Dic 2019)

mapachën dijo:


> Se ha montado un interesante debate aquí...
> 
> Pero si crees que los rusos van a dejar que estos guarros se envalentonen, y chinos igual, estáis muy locos...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, son una amenaza relativa. Tradicionalmente son malos combatientes y cobardes, a día de hoy también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, son una amenaza relativa. Tradicionalmente son malos combatientes y cobardes, a día de hoy también.



creo que no eres consciente que las torres gemelas y todo el caos de la economía mundial que cambió el mundo para siempre, sólo necesitaron unos cutter con los que atacaron a las azafatas de los aviones. 

Creo que no eres consciente del poder de un machete y un bidón de gasolina. 

El genocidio de Ruanda: 800.000 muertos en cinco meses


----------



## Pinovski (10 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> creo que no eres consciente que las torres gemelas y todo el caos de la economía mundial que cambió el mundo para siempre, sólo necesitaron unos cutter con los que atacaron a las azafatas de los aviones.
> 
> Creo que no eres consciente del poder de un machete y un bidón de gasolina.
> 
> El genocidio de Ruanda: 800.000 muertos en cinco meses



Que cambio desde el 11-S? absolutamente nada, como dije antes a lo máximo que pueden aspirar es a atentados de escala global, y con eso no se conquista el mundo, y ellos lo saben por eso crearon estado islámico, para anexar países, pero este fracaso porque son basura como ejército y como ¿estado? que dependía toda su tecnología y armamento de occidente.

Ruanda no deja de ser un país de mierda con un estado débil, Europa, China, Japón... incluso América Latina, de darse esa situación, respondería de forma contundente.

Lo que el otro forero te intenta decir es que dada la situación de llegar a las ostias tienen las de llevarlas. Es una civilización incapaz a día de hoy de crear tecnología, militarmente son un bluff, sus estados no son ningún modelo a seguir, incluso si conquistaran a Europa cosa absurda porque contra la OTAN no tienen nada que hacer (no tienen ni ejército decente ninguno de sus países, solo mercenarios con equipo caro) convertirían el continente en un lodazal inservible. Tienes que ver más allá de la irrupción de la supuesta guerra civil en suelo europeo, y ver más a largo plazo, no llegarían a ningún lado, porque son una civilización que no se ha sabido adaptar al siglo XXI. Son agresivos, totalitarios, y quieren instaurar la sharia mundial, pero carecen del poder militar, estatal, científico e incluso a nivel económico simplemente son un jugador más en el tablero. Con todo, se nos olvida mencionar que tienen disputas en su propio seno, incluso más que en el propio cristianismo, esto ya no solo en Oriente Medio, dentro de Europa también discuten entre ellos. La propia historia del islam está llena de disputas intestinas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (10 Dic 2019)

Hombre Ataraxio, a estas alturas y aún crees la versión oficial del 11S.
Eres una persona que aporta a la conciencia de la realidad en muchos aspectos, mírate ese tema porque estás totalmente bluepileado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2019)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Hombre Ataraxio, a estas alturas y aún crees la versión oficial del 11S.
> Eres una persona que aporta a la conciencia de la realidad en muchos aspectos, mírate ese tema porque estás totalmente bluepileado.



Sí claro. A veces las ideas sencillas pueden dar grandes resultados.

Pasó tal cual lo dijeron y no pasan cosas más graves y más frecuentemente en occidente, porque Alá no quiere


----------



## Pinovski (13 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí claro. A veces las ideas sencillas pueden dar grandes resultados.
> 
> Pasó tal cual lo dijeron y no pasan cosas más graves y más frecuentemente en occidente, porque Alá no quiere



Estos días has podido contemplar como la ficticia alianza islámica siempre se desploma a la hora de la verdad. Libia (y Egipto convocando a la Liga Árabe para defenderse de Turquía) amenazando a Erdogan con hundir los barcos turcos... Siempre que priman los intereses personales y estatales, el tema de Alá se vuelve muy secundario y no les importa incluso pedir ayuda a los infieles, los primeros van con Francia, Chipre, Italia y Grecia. El otro busca las faldas de Rusia...

El circo religioso está bien montado, pero al final si se lee entre líneas se descubre todo el teatrillo.

Hace mucho tiempo que el mundo dejó de interpretarse en un código dualista de Cruzadas al uso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> Estos días has podido contemplar como la ficticia alianza islámica siempre se desploma a la hora de la verdad. Libia (y Egipto convocando a la Liga Árabe para defenderse de Turquía) amenazando a Erdogan con hundir los barcos turcos... Siempre que priman los intereses personales y estatales, el tema de Alá se vuelve muy secundario y no les importa incluso pedir ayuda a los infieles, los primeros van con Francia, Chipre, Italia y Grecia. El otro busca las faldas de Rusia...
> 
> El circo religioso está bien montado, pero al final si se lee entre líneas se descubre todo el teatrillo.
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo que el mundo dejó de interpretarse en un código dualista de Cruzadas al uso.



SON INDIVIDUOS . No son estados porque los estados como España, son dependientes de organismos supranacionales que los controlan y los saquean. 

Quienes están promoviendo la invasión y el exterminio de los europeos son jeques que como Bin Laden, tienen recursos y su plan en la vida. 

Son personas antisistema las que han cambiado el mundo. Al fin y al cabo Hitler era un antisistema , por ejemplo. 

Por ponerte un ejemplo una sola persona PABLO ESCOBAR, puso en jaque a todo un país y sembró el terror durante décadas 

Los peores y más recordados atentados ordenados por Pablo Escobar

Según Jhon Jairo Velásquez, alias 'Popeye', uno de los principales sicarios de Escobar, *unas 6.000 personas murieron como resultado de los atentados perpetrados en nombre del Cartel de Medellín*. Cifras de la revista Semana hablan de 100 bombas solo entre septiembre y diciembre de 1989, en supermercados, entidades bancarias, colegios; 85 más entre enero y mayo de 1990, y 10 en diciembre de 1992.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2019)

las mujeres dejan de crecer a los 16
los hombres dejan de crecer a los 18

Unos 5 años más de margen para lo que se llama maduración y asentar la identidad, la personalidad , los conocimientos adquiridos, las ideologías, las creencias, el carácter , el temperamento Y SOBRE TODO LA VINCULACIÓN DE LA QUE SERÁ SU PAREJA EL RESTO DE SU VIDA.

Pasada esa etapa, es decir a partir de los 24 años aproximadamente, el período ventana del cerebro se cierra para siempre y se convierte en un bloque de cemento. las conexiones neuronales son algo físico , de la misma manera que no puedes borrar tu idioma materno, no podrás borrar todo lo demás ni reescribir por encima. EL DISCO DURO ESTÁ CERRADO.

Quien ha pasado esa etapa ya no podrá tocar bien un instrumento, ni aprender un idioma mejor que un niño de 3 años, ni estudiar nada si no tiene una base previa ... un taxista podrá conducir un camión, un médico podrá ser veterinario, un camarero podrá ser un reponedor pero siempre será solapar lo que previamente está grabado.

Olvidarás todo lo que leas, todo lo que hables , todo lo que te digan , sólo recordarás como te han hecho sentir , para situarte en la jerarquía y detectar enemigos.

Tu vida consistirá en : buscar comida, asegurarte de tener un sitio para dormir, buscar pareja, intentar engendrar hijos , y si esto sucede volcarse en su cuidado, confiar en 4 amigos ( el grupo operativo para ir de caza ) , detectar a los que quieren engañarnos, proteger a tu familia, proteger tu territorio.

Todo lo que te hará feliz será lo mismo que a un chimpancé.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2019)

A las mujeres les gusta ser dominadas con un líder .

Un líder es alguien en quien confiar y a quien seguir. Piensa que los gorilas tienen un pene en erección de 3 centímetros. y sus hembras no se separan ni un metro de donde está su macho.

Entiende que es algo cerebral . El sexo, en una relación de pareja normal, es decir en un esquema de amor, confianza , ayuda mutua, para crear una familia, como fue toda la vida, el sexo son unos minutos. El mes tiene 30 días. No se puede basar una relación en darle al maquinillo , además de absurdo es un concepto antinatural, porque cuando forman pareja cualquier especie animal, follan cuando toca follar y luego concentran sus energías , y por lo tanto su felicidad, en lo que toca.

Yo he follado tantísimo en mi vida , que de no haber perdido tanto tiempo ahora tendría 3 carreras más , y total no me acuerdo de nada.

TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ , TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

La primera fusión celular, precursora de la fecundación, podría haber sido consecuencia del canibalismo: un microorganismo se comió a otro sin digerirlo . Es de cir , de esa fusión que se repite en cada fecundación, saliste tú. El amor lo inventaron las bacterias hace millones de años


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

Olvídense del concepto del sexo que les han metido en la cabeza.
Entiendan lo que es en realidad y guarden el secreto a su pareja.

El sexo, el coito, es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida. es un proceso mecánico, biológico. instintivo.
Todos los animales follan desde las ballenas a los ácaros, incluso los pulpos y los animales que no tienen pene, como los peces o las ranas.

Se trata de fecundar el óvulo y en la medida de lo posible con diferentes estrategias evolutivas, impedir que otro lo haga. Es una competencia por el semen con otros machos. Es así , en todas las especies incluida la humana.
El sexo al igual que comer o cagar, no es algo sublime o humano, es quizás lo más instintivo y básico lo que más nos retrotrae a nuestra naturaleza animal. Por lo tanto cuanto más preciso seas en las pautas instintivas mejor resultado obtendrás.

Suponer que alargar preliminares y todas las patrañas actuales sirve para algo es un error. un invento de ninfómanas lesbianas que están mal de la cabeza. Es como si un bocado de comida lo masticasen , lo volviesen a echar en el plato, lo volviesen a masticar y luego lo intentasen meter por las orejas. Cuando usted come, de una forma instintiva, masca y traga y punto.


LOS PRELIMINARES SON ALGO MENTAL, DE CREAR TENSIÓN SEXUAL. NO ES TAN FÍSICO COMO SE SUELE PENSAR.
Si así fuese , un consolador a pilas ganaría al actor de las sombras de grey .

SE TRATA DE PROVOCAR EL DESEO A TRAVÉS DE LA EMOCIÓN. Es la diferencia entre ir a un restaurante caro o comer un bocadillo de mortadela, ambos son comida , pero cambia la percepción emocional.

Machacar como un martillo pilón no tiene ningún sentido, porque biológicamente estamos predispuestos a que dure unos 4 minutos.

Más tiempo es como rascar las espalda en el mismo sitio . Lo que más excita a las mujeres , es sentirse deseadas , sentirse ATRACTIVAS
HÁGALA SENTIR ATRACTIVA Y ESTÁ LA MITAD DEL TRABAJO HECHO.

TODO EN LA MUJER , su aspecto corporal, su actitud, incluso el maquillaje gira en torno su instinto de atraer a los machos.
De alguna manera es como una hembra en celo , sus feromonas sirven para atraer. ATRAER, ATRAER , QUE SE PELEEN POR ELLA.

*Por muy grande que sea tu polla, si cuando te vas a la cama , le dices a una mujer que tiene un lunar con pelos en la espalda, ya la cagaste.*


----------



## Niño Dios (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2019)

Lo que atrae a las mujeres no son ni los cuerpazos, ni los penes enormes, ni siquiera el dinero.

LAS RELACIONES SE BASAN EN LA CONFIANZA. Sean humanos, sean guacamayos ( que a veces tardan años en consolidar una pareja ) ...

La confianza es una hipótesis sobre la conducta futura del otro. Es una actitud que concierne el futuro, en la medida en que este futuro depende de la acción de un otro. Es una especie de apuesta que consiste en no inquietarse del no control del otro y del tiempo.

Las mujeres buscan líderes . SU GUÍA. Quieren tener la seguridad de que no les va a faltar comida ni a ella ni a sus hijos ( es todo instintivo por lo tanto no lo pueden dominar ) . A los líderes se les sigue porque conviene. SE LES SIGUE, no son ellos los que siguen.

TIENES QUE SABER ATRAER. NI EMPUJAR, NI FORZAR. ATRAER, ATRAER !!!!

Es una cuestión mental. A veces es posible que un hombre tenga múltiples cualidades, además de un cuerpo bonito, que sea guapo, inteligente , tenga un buen trabajo, fácil conversación, divertido, sociable, fiel, resolutivo, con ideas brillantes, QUE SEPA CALMAR LOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES TENSOS EN VEZ DE INICIAR UNA ESPIRAL DE ENFRENTAMIENTO, por cada vez que discutas son puntos irrecuperables , es PERDER CONFIANZA.
NUNCA HUMILLES A UNA MUJER. NO SE OLVIDARÁ NUNCA. pero no es lo normal ser un compendio de cualidades, lo normal es que todos seamos bastante gilipollas en algún momento ,es decir NORMALES, lo importante es no serlo a todas horas.

TE QUIERO COMO EL PRIMER DÍA... Menuda frase , realmente significa " a partir del primer día, cuanto más te conocí más defectos te encontré "

¿ Cómo evitar los enfrentamientos ? pues evitando cualquier situación que los provoque. A veces la propia neurosis femenina les hace dramatizar más de la cuenta por situaciones irrelevantes, dale la razón, déjala hablar se dominan mucho mejor de esa manera. Es como funciona con los animales salvajes, a veces entran en una espiral de miedo y enfrentamiento, entonces tienes que permanecer inmóvil para que recupere la calma y sepa que no eres una amenaza. En los momentos emocionales ( locura transitoria ) no se puede razonar , sólo esperar .

De lo que se trata es de que seas una figura sosegada , eso te da más poder. Si te enfrentas en una rabieta de niño pequeño, te verá como un niño pequeño y perderás autoridad.

Y siempre , siempre , siempre pequeñas recompensas emocionales . MUCHAS , MUCHAS , PERO PEQUEÑAS.

Desde palabras bonitas, caricias, besos, sonrisas, frases divertidas, complicidad ....

NO NECESITARÁS NI GIMNASIO NI DINERO.

y es que follar, son sólo unos minutillos, hay que rellenar el resto del tiempo, que es lo que cuenta.


----------



## Pinovski (17 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> SON INDIVIDUOS . No son estados porque los estados como España, son dependientes de organismos supranacionales que los controlan y los saquean.
> 
> Quienes están promoviendo la invasión y el exterminio de los europeos son jeques que como Bin Laden, tienen recursos y su plan en la vida.
> 
> ...



+


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2019)

Pinovski dijo:


> +



Muy interesante. Siempre ha habido :

intriga. maquinación confabulación *conspiración*. enredo trampa trama.
Significado: subversión. *conjura* revolución *conspiración* anarquía. ...
Significado: plan. maquinación maniobra *conspiración* combinación.
Significado: conciliábulo. *conspiración* gestión cabildeo.
Incluso en las herencias de las familias se produce ese fenómeno de la envidia. 

Hasta que encontraron la fórmula de alternancia de poder ( robamos nosotros un tiempo y luego robáis vosotros ) que llamaron democracia, para que el populacho no estallase en furia contra los saqueadores y los quemase vivos, pues los cambios de gobierno eran así. Realmente no han cambiado mucho. No hay tantas trifulcas de pequeños reinos, pero cuando toca guerra, una vale por todas, 70 millones de asesinados en la segunda guerra mundial, son muchos se mire como se mire.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2019)

¿Qué funciones tiene la dopamina en mi cuerpo y cómo puedo aumentarla?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2019)

Arqueología e Historia del Sexo

*El sexo de los primates ¿somos una especie monógama?*

Creemos que es fundamental para conocer nuestra sexualidad, observar y conocer las diferentes conductas sexuales que han desarrollado los primates más cercanos a nosotros como especie. A través de su estudio y comparación, podemos especular sobre cómo era la sexualidad que fueron desarrollando los diferentes géneros de homo hasta llegar al homo sapiens.

El sexo que se desarrolla entre las distintas especies de primates es tan variado y diversos como cualquier otra manfestación sexual entre los mamíferos. Hay que tener en cuenta que la selección natural ha ido definiendo las especies que mejor se han adaptado a las condiciones cambiantes del planeta, por lo que las respuestas sexuales y sociales de las diferentes especies de primates han marcado su camino hacia la evolución o hacia su extinción.

Geneticamente la diferencia entre chimpancés y bonobos del ser humano es de apenas un 1'6% , por lo que hace que sean nuestros parientes vivos más cercanos al árbol de la evolución. Se escindieron de nosotros hace unos 5 o 6 millones de años. Cualquiera que haya viso un documental de la 2, puede apreciar que tanto chimpancés como bonobos son especies muy inteligentes y lo que es más importante, son animales intensamente sociales.



¿Pero qué diferencias sexuales hay entre las diferentes especies? ¿su comportamiento sexual incide en su comportamiento social? o ¿es al revés, y su comportamiento social incide en su sexualidad? ¿qué relación hay entre el diformismo sexual y el comportamiento social de los primates? ¿el género homo es monógamo o desarrolló una sexualidad polígama? En esta entrada intentaremos contestar a a estas preguntas, o al menos, esbozar una pequeña respuesta a alguna de estas cuestiones.

*Caracteristicas de los primates:*


_Orangután_.
*Orangután *(Pongo): Presenta un *comportamiento muy individual*, ya que el macho que se mueve
en un territorio amplio, sólo tiene contacto con la hembra cuando ella está en celo, por lo que es un contacto esporádico ya que el macho no interviene en el cuidado ni socialización de las crías. Esta tarea corre a cargo de la madre que está en contacto permanente con la cría durante todo su período de aprendizaje, que puede alargarse durante tres o cuatro años, en el que tendrá que transmitir a su cría la mayor información posible para garantizar su supervivencia.
_Organización social:_ Son animales solitarios y apenas manifiestan vínculos sociales de ningún tipo. Los machos no toleran la presencia de otros machos. El macho adulto establece un territorio amplio en el que viven varias hembras.
_Apareamiento_: Disperso, infrecuente y a menudo violento. Penetración desde atrás.
_Medidas genitales:_ Longitud del pene: 4 cms., Tamaño testículos: Pequeños.


_Gorila hembra con cría._
*Gorilas *(Gorilas gorila): *Diformismo sexual muy elevado*, el macho suele pesar el doble que la hembra. Aunque en este caso si son animales muy sociables, ya que viven en grupos nucleares de ambos sexos, con una jerarquía social y sexual muy estricta. Sólamente el *macho alfa* puede copular con las hembras de su grupo, formando de esta manera un gran harén.
_Organización social:_ Normalmente, un único macho dominante, denominado espalda plateada, ocupa un territorio con su unidad familiar, compuesta por varias hembras y sus crías. Los machos adolescentes son expulsados del grupo al alcanzar la madurez sexual. Los vínculos sociales más fuertes se dan entre el macho y las hembras adultas.
_Apareamiento_: Poliginia. Penetración desde atrás.
_Medidas genitales:_ Longitud del pene: 3 cms., Tamaño testículos: Muy pequeños.


*Chimpancés *(Pan trogloditas): El diformismo sexual entre machos y hembras es escaso, son la especíe de homínidos con unos órganos sexuales más grandes. También es una especie *bastante promiscua*, por lo que el sexo es una forma de socialización.
_Organización social:_ Los vínculos más fuertes se dan entre macho, y llevan a *coaliciones de machos* que cambian constantemente. Las hembras se mueven en un territorio controlado por los machos, en campos de acción que se solapan entre ellos.
_Apareamiento:_ multimacho-multihembra. Penetración desde atrás.
_Medidas genitales:_ Longitud del pene: 7,5 cms., Tamaño testículos: Grandes.


_Chimpancé y Bonobo._
*Bonobo *(Pan paniscus): utiliza el sexo como forma de cohesión social, rebajando de esta forma las situaciones de estrés que se desarrollan en el seno del grupo. Por lo que la violencia es inexistente en este grupo de primates, por lo que la violencia no estructura ni jerarquiza al grupo.
_Organización social_: Comunidades *igualitarias *y *pacíficas*, cuya cohesión se mantiene en primer término gracias a los *vínculos sociales entre hembras*, aunque éstas también los establecen con los machos. El estatus de éstos deriva del de la madre. El vínculo madre-hijo dura toda la vida. _Apareamiento_: multimacho-multihembra. Penetración cara a cara.
_Medidas genitales:_ Longitud del pene: 7,5 cms., Tamaño testículos: Grande

*Gibón *(Hylobatidae): Es el único simio monógamo. Vive en el sudeste asiático. Nunca bajan de los árboles, apenas interactuan con otros grupos de gibones, además su cópula se da con motivos únicamente reproductivos.
_Organización social:_ Forman pequeñas unidades familiares compuesta por una pareja de macho y hembra y sus crías, y bastante aisladas del resto de sus congérenes.
_Apareamiento_: Monógamo. Penetración desde atrás.

*¿Qué podemos deducir de estos datos?*

La *monogamia *no se da en ningún primate social que viva en grupos, a excepción, según defiende el discurso convencional, del _homo sapiens_. Además compartimos otro rasgo común bastante significativo con chimpancés y bonobos, el bajo *diformismo sexual* entre macho y hembras, del que se deduce como ya vimos en otro artículo, que la competencia sexual entre machos tuvo que ser bastante escasa, ya sea por el establecimiento del sistema monógamo o por un sistema de apareamiento multimacho-multihembra. Por otro lado, tambien es interesante apuntar que normalmente las especies más *inteligentes *de simios, son aquellas que tienen una alta sociabilidad.

En cuanto a la *duración media de la cópula*, el _homo sapiens_ es el primate que más tiempo emplea, entre 4 y 7 minutos, le sigue el gorila con sesenta segundos, el bonobo sólo emplea quince segundos mientras el chimpancé lograr la eyaculación en tan sólo siete segundos.

Pero si la evolución es una constante competición ¿dónde se produce esta competencia entre las especies de múltiples apareamientos? Pues en el interior de la vagina de las hembras, ya que los machos que produzcan más y mejores espermatozoides tienen más posibilidades de dejar descendientes. Esto ha debido favorecer un *aumento del tamaño relativo de los testículos* y del tamaño del espermatozoide.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Atrévanse a ver esta escena promocional de NETFLIX , antología de LA BOMBA GAY. ATENCIÓN a la definición de sexo y al rechazo a las familias .


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2020)

hoy en día todo mata y ver First Dates produce muerte cerebral


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

son los mismos principios. pero no es necesario ningún componente químico externo.
CON LA QUÍMICA INTERIOR ES SUFICIENTE.

LAS ENDORFINAS SON LAS DROGAS MÁS POTENTES, SOLO HAY QUE ESTIMULARLAS .

Si tu has visto alguna vez un perro en celo, fuera de sí, ansioso que ni come y pelea con otros perros por conseguir a la hembra, simplemente su cerebro queda en ese estado de locura por el componente químico desatado por las feromonas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/elzoohumano/pdf/El zoo humano - Desmond Morris.pdf

Desmond Morris - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El mono desnudo: 3- El zoo humano


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

El sabio Sadhguru habla sobre la ira :
dice que la gente se enoja terriblemente con sus seres queridos , que hay mucha violencia en los hogares.
Dice que cuando estás enfadado generas veneno en tu sistema ( CORTISOL ) y que eso provoca que hagas las cosas más idiotas en tu vida. Cuando te calmas y recapacitas te averguenzas de tus actos.
Se pregunta si la ira es una expresión inteligente de la vida o una expresión idiota de la vida humana.
*La próxima vez que te enojes sólo debes saber que eres estúpido, PORQUE TE ESTÁS VOLVIENDO CONTRA TI MISMO .*


Esta interesante reflexión que parte de la raíz de todas las doctrinas filosóficas y religiosas que buscan el sosiego , la calma y el control emocional, me hace recordar que el enamoramiento es un estado de estupidez transitoria, y que es precisamente el CORTISOL, lo que enloquece a las personas y a los animales que están en celo.

POR LO TANTO , LO MISMO ES ESTAR ENFADADO QUE ESTAR ENAMORADO , aproximando un poco más el concepto podría interpretarse el origen del coito como un acto violento , como una pelea y sometimiento a " la víctima " .

Ahora me explico lo de CINCUENTA SOMBRAS DE GREY.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2020)

*PRÉÑALA !!!!*

COMPÓRTATE COMO UN HOMBRE Y NO COMO UN TOXICÓMANO.

La bomba gay, es un ataque de ingeniería social a la civilización occidental para hacerles creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con sexo y no crear una familia con hijos como hicieron tus antepasados, por eso existes.

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es un ansia por quedar embarazadas puesto que la vida es un suceso breve y probablemente ya estará cercana a la menopausia sin haber cumplido su cometido vital.

Más de 30 años ya es demasiado tarde. Nuestras antepasadas a esa edad , al igual que las elefantas, gorilas, ballenas, chimpancés y todas las hembras que cuidan de sus hijos varios años, tenían uno cada 3 años aproximadamente, así que pon las cuentas del tiempo que lleva perdido.

El coito es un acto fisiológico enmarcado un una etapa del ciclo reproductivo consiste en introducir el pene en la vagina para inseminar a la hembra, cualquier otra opción es una parafilia que acaba , como no puede ser de otra manera, trastornando a la persona y llevándola a máxima denigración de su propia existencia. es como si intentases comer por las orejas, parecerías subnormal, pues también es con lo otro. Debes tener cuidado en convertirte en un toxicómano del sexo. Tu pareja te amará , no por los 3 minutos de martillo pilón de vez en cuando sino por todo lo demás .


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2020)

Las primeras semanas y meses de la vida del bebé y de cualquier ser vivo son los más importantes de su vida.

SON EXTREMADAMENTE IMPORTANTES, SON FUNDAMENTALES . En esos días una explosión de conexiones neuronales forma lo que será la identidad, el carácter y el temperamento del adulto. Se conoce como LA IMPRONTA.
He criado muchos animales a mano y cambia por completo su actitud y su personalidad según como se haga esa etapa.
Si se busca HUMANIZARLOS, es decir que se identifiquen con los humanos, se les separa de su madre a los pocos días .
Decía Ángel Cristo , que puedes modular la fiereza de los leones según el día que lo separes de su madre, si lo separas demasiado pronto será un gatito, si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso. Entendemos que " un gatito " en la selva no duraría dos días .

Es mucho más importante de lo que parece. En los zoos se hacen grandes esfuerzos para que las gorilas y las chimpancés críen a sus propias crías .
Es más seguro criarlas en condiciones controladas , pero se sabe que si se separan a los bebés de las madres, pierden el instinto maternal en la edad adulta y se comportan de forma extraña, antinatural.
Esta epidemia de parafilias , de incapacidad de formar pareja, de histerismos , problemas mentales , excentricidades como tatuajes , piercings , drogas.. depresiones y esterilidad , son derivadas de enviar a los bebés a las guarderías y que el biberón se lo de otras personas que no sea su madre.

Es fundamental que la madre le de el pecho , y aunque complemente con biberón, el bebé debe mamar el pecho y sentir que está arropado por su madre. ellos reconocen la cara, el olor, la voz, las caricias ...desde casi el primer día. NINGUNA OTRA MADRE DE LA NATURALEZA AMAMANTA AL HIJO DE OTRA , y mucho menos ningún padre.

PROHIBIDO QUE EL PADRE LE DÉ EL BIBERÓN SI NO QUIERES TENER UN GAY O UNA LESBIANA.

Consulta en google CRIANZA CON APEGO o busca hilos que tengo sobre el tema. Te busqué algo y encontré este que no conocía con el que estoy totalmente de acuerdo

Así es como la crianza con apego afecta al desarrollo infantil

Los segundos nueve meses, la exterogestación del bebé o gestación fuera del útero

ES OBVIO QUE LOS POLÍTICOS QUE OFRECEN *" EDUCACIÓN DE CERO A TRES AÑOS " *SON LOS TRAIDORES DE SIEMPRE QUE NOS QUIEREN DESTRUIR.


----------



## MurdockMaxx (10 Ene 2020)

Ya lo estoy viendo: 

"Las mujeres provocan elevados niveles de cortisol y denuncias falsas, úsense con precaución"


----------



## Barspin (10 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Y en los cursos prematrimoniales de los curas: "hijo mío: si viuda no quieres dejar, mucho no se la has de clavar"


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2020)

MurdockMan dijo:


> Ya lo estoy viendo:
> 
> "Las mujeres provocan elevados niveles de cortisol y denuncias falsas, úsense con precaución"



Es que la trampa destructiva es hacer creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar . 

En el mejor de los casos , con el tiempo es unos minutillos a la semana, y el resto del tiempo qué ? 

Por lo tanto la motivación desaparece y es cuando llega la angustia vital porque la persona no encuentra razones para pasar su vida al lado de una persona que solo la atiende unos minutillos malamente. 

En los humanos le llaman amor, pero es una vinculación muy antigua que inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias hace millones de años, igual que comer. 

Entiendan que la penetración no es lo que satisface la mente , pues las lesbianas no tienen pene. Es una cuestión emocional, pues se suele querer mucho a las mascotas y no se tiene sexo . 

Es una cuestión de confianza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2020)

Además de la bomba gay y otros ataques muy eficaces de ingeniería social para liquidar a la población española, el más fulmineitor es el de hacer pasar una fase crítica de la vida que es la de formar pareja. UN PERIODO VENTANA MUY DEFINIDO en el comportamiento programado . Nuestro determinismo biológico nos obliga a emparejarnos inmediatamente después de salir de la casa de los padres . En la naturaleza humana no se contempla el vagabundeo . somos gregarios ,pertenecemos a un grupo como las hormigas a un hormiguero.

Los enemigos han conseguido que tanto hombres como mujeres pasen de nivel sin haberse emparejado seriamente, que significa TENER EL PRIMER HIJO, desde que empezó el mundo era a los 9 meses de casarse.

Por lo tanto en el siguiente nivel. la mente cambia. tu cerebro se bloquea, se convierte en un bloque de cemento .
Has entrado en la fase de SOLTERÓN que durará el resto de tu vida , porque te has casado contigo mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2020)

No te confundas !!!! 

Poligamia como fue a lo largo de la historia, es un hombre que tiene varias esposas fieles con las que tiene hijos constantemente .

Esa es la razón : formar una gran familia. 

Una persona promiscua que tiene varias parejas , sean mujeres, hombres, cabras o muñecas hinchables , la meta por culo, vagina, orejas o boca, si el resultado es estéril simplemente es un politoxicómano .


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2020)

La monogamia animal tiene mucho de supervivencia y nada de romanticismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

DIOS, es el determinismo biológico. Somos animales jerárquicos y gregarios y como tal , necesitamos un guía porque en la cima se está muy solo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)




----------



## Play_91 (21 Ene 2020)

Tengo un amigo guapo que lo tiene todo pero no folla porque no sale de casa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Tengo un amigo guapo que lo tiene todo pero no folla porque no sale de casa.



se le pasó la etapa de emparejarse. Se emparejó consigo mismo. 
Ya es un solterón. 

La gente que persiste en ligar después de los ventitantos sólo busca la dosis de dopamina para calmar su ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. 
Tu amigo no echa de menos la droga que no consume .


----------



## Play_91 (21 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se le pasó la etapa de emparejarse. Se emparejó consigo mismo.
> Ya es un solterón.
> 
> La gente que persiste en ligar después de los ventitantos sólo busca la dosis de dopamina para calmar su ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia.
> Tu amigo no echa de menos la droga que no consume .



Interesante lo que dices y toda la razón supongo.
Creo que tiene folla amiga, muy guapa por cierto, pero lleva sin conocer mujeres nuevas según dice 5 años o así, desde que empezó a trabajar y no tiene tiempo para salir y conocer gente nueva. Cuando sale es con sus amigos de toda la vida y quizás le presentan gente pero muy poco. 

En parte es normal, no es como cuando teníamos 18 años que cada fin de semana te presentaban chicas nuevas o cuando vivíamos en pisos compartidos que allí entraban chicas nuevas cada día. Llega un momento que muchos hombres se estabilizan y ya no conocen mujeres nuevas.

Cualquier hombre si viviera rodeado de mujeres, rollo conocer 5 nuevas todos los fines de semana, con ser medio normal se hartaría a a ligar-follar. Yo siempre digo que uno de los principales problemas de la gente que no folla es que puede conocer 1 mujer nueva al año y en el trabajo. No es lo mismo eso a conocer 5 chicas nuevas cada noche de fiesta, ambiente festivo más propenso a ligotear o como yo que estuve en pisos compartidos y allí había chicas que no habían salido de su pueblo en la vida y estaban deseando follar con chicos nuevos de la ciudad. Son situaciones propicias para ligar que un hombre que dedica su vida a trabajar no tiene.

Te aseguro que de aquí del foro el 909% de nuncafollistas directamente es que no conoce mujeres nuevas apenas, no le presentan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Interesante lo que dices y toda la razón supongo.
> Creo que tiene folla amiga, muy guapa por cierto, pero lleva sin conocer mujeres nuevas según dice 5 años o así, desde que empezó a trabajar y no tiene tiempo para salir y conocer gente nueva. Cuando sale es con sus amigos de toda la vida y quizás le presentan gente pero muy poco.
> 
> En parte es normal, no es como cuando teníamos 18 años que cada fin de semana te presentaban chicas nuevas o cuando vivíamos en pisos compartidos que allí entraban chicas nuevas cada día. Llega un momento que muchos hombres se estabilizan y ya no conocen mujeres nuevas.
> ...



entiéndelo !!! 

Aunque los que quieren destruir occidente y en concreto la sociedad española hayan hecho creer que el sexo es un pasatiempos guay, toda esa actividad está pautada por nuestro comportamiento programado . Inevitablemente se producen interacciones emocionales al margen de las fisiológicas. si no es por una parte es por la otra. 
Imagínate comuna hippy , orgías, drogas y tal... llega una chica nueva , especialmente atractiva y el más alfa entre los beta que allí habitan, se la cepilla primero, y luego repite, y al día siguiente otra vez, pero mientras va a fumarse un porro, ve como otro se cepilla a la nueva y ya tenemos el lío montado. Por eso las comunas hippys desaparecieron. 
¿ qué crees que le ha pasado a Justin Bieber , o a youtuber famosos con tantos corazones rotos que dejan por el camino ? pues que se les rompió el suyo. 

Andar cambiando de pareja es como un perro sin amo que llevan de una casa a otra . 
Las mismas razones que llevaron a las sociedades a regular el sexo , son por las que regulan las drogas . 
Tradicionalmente se ponía a putas y maricones en el mismo cesto por el mismo trastorno. 
La bomba gay es incitar que la población " heterosexual " se comporte de forma promiscua para destruirles . 
El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS
Justin Bieber, en tratamiento por depresión, pide a sus fans: “Rezad por mí”


----------



## Play_91 (21 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> entiéndelo !!!
> 
> Aunque los que quieren destruir occidente y en concreto la sociedad española hayan hecho creer que el sexo es un pasatiempos guay, toda esa actividad está pautada por nuestro comportamiento programado . Inevitablemente se producen interacciones emocionales al margen de las fisiológicas. si no es por una parte es por la otra.
> Imagínate comuna hippy , orgías, drogas y tal... llega una chica nueva , especialmente atractiva y el más alfa entre los beta que allí habitan, se la cepilla primero, y luego repite, y al día siguiente otra vez, pero mientras va a fumarse un porro, ve como otro se cepilla a la nueva y ya tenemos el lío montado. Por eso las comunas hippys desaparecieron.
> ...



Nunca he considerado positivo el follar con muchas. Yo siempre he sido de si me gusta una no necesito más. 
Lo que no he estado nunca sin sexo de calidad. 
No hablemos ya de la promiscuidad sin tomar protecciones, que la gente piensa que usar condón ya lo es todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

entras en éxtasis. 

Un ancestral comportamiento programado, como el de las hormigas, te inunda el cerebro de adrenalina para que arriesgues tu vida sin valorar las consecuencias con el fin de " salvar al grupo " . Es la razón por la que en las guerras tradicionales de la antigüedad, cientos de miles de hombres bondadosos y que tenían familia, se lanzaban contra hordas enemigas sabiendo que iban a morir.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Ene 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Falta el conocido capítulo de Futurama.
> 
> Muerte por kiki



Y el del planeta del Dr Zoidberg donde morían tras una orgía colectiva de apareamiento


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

Los babuinos intimidan sexualmente a las hembras para controlarlas. Y las golpean para hacerlas abortar, si saben que el hijo no es suyo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2020)

TODOS NUESTROS IMPULSOS TIENEN UNA BASE BIOLÓGICA O FISIOLÓGICA.

Tenemos hambre porque nos incita a comer que es bueno para la supervivencia.
No se debe confundir la creación de una unidad reproductora , necesaria en los humanos para la supervivencia de las crías, con la* EXCLUSIVIDAD SEXUAL .

¿ QUÉ PUEDE TENER DE VENTAJA EVOLUTIVA QUE TU PAREJA SEA FECUNDADA POR OTRO ? *Pues diversificar la genética del grupo. Somos animales gregarios y lo que cuenta es el grupo. En los humanos , teniendo en cuenta lo larga y dependiente que es la crianza de los hijos , se crean vínculos para asociarse y cuidarse unos a otros. No pierdan de vista que un hombre podría ser herido durante la caza o en un enfrentamiento con una tribu vecina y alguien tenía que cuidarle, alimentarle , arroparle, tranquilizarle mientras se recuperaba . SE LLAMA HOGAR.

Por otra parte, la única especie de humanos que no nos hemos extinguido , seguimos aquí porque desarrollamos un método de competir por la fecundación sin matarse unos a otros. Los leones, los lobos, los ciervos ... cuando luchan por las hembras miden sus fuerzas , pero tienen rituales de sumisión que terminan el combate sin llegar a la muerte. Los humanos en el momento que pudimos agarrar un palo o una piedra , con esas manos diseñadas para saltar por las ramas, nos convertimos en la especie más asesina de todas las que habitaron en el planeta.

Esa es la razón por la que se extinguieron todas las otras especies de humanos : la lucha entre los machos.
De hecho los bonobos y orangutanes siguen ahí siendo especies muy anteriores.

*LA TENSIÓN SEXUAL QUE SIENTE UN HOMBRE CUANDO SUPONE QUE SU PAREJA " LE HA SIDO INFIEL " *Y que le hace copular con mucho más vigor, tiene que ver con la forma del glande. El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ene 2020)

como somos híbridos de neandertales, a diferencia de nuestros antepasados los negros, estos tenían un pene pequeño como los gorilas, pues vivían en unidades reproductoras polígamas de un macho fuerte con varias hembras fieles. 
Los penes son simples herramientas fecundadoras, pero hay que diferenciar *LA INSEMINACIÓN DE LA CONCEPCIÓN. *

Nuestros antepasados neandertales competían con otros machos con la fuerza de sus puños y defendía su harem de cualquier otro macho intruso. 
Sin embargo nuestros antepasados los negros competían dentro de la vagina de la hembra a través del pene . Este tipo de reproducción es mucho más eficiente pues evita la lucha entre los machos y diversifica la genética de las crías . De hecho los neandertales se han extinguido . 

Los blancos , al ser híbridos, los rasgos heredados se manifiestan de diferentes formas en cada individuo, a veces en órganos internos o comportamientos ancestrales. 

Por lo tanto cuanto más peludo, más neandertal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ene 2020)




----------



## no me creo nada (28 Ene 2020)

Pues procura no estresarte demasiado al ligar. Ve a la antigua usanza: "grrrrfff, uuuf, unga unga!". Seguro que te la ligas con poco estrés y sufrimiento 

Otra cosa: hoy en día me temo que causan más estrés muchísimos trabajos que ir a ligar, y más si uno va bebido.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ene 2020)

Están mierda ya la inventó Leonardo dantés


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

El deseo sexual de las hembras humanas y en general en todas las hembras de especies promiscuas, tiene una doble vertiente :

Es un acto anticonceptivo y al mismo tiempo fecundador.

El coito es un acto fisiológico que consiste primero en extraer el semen del anterior y finalizado el proceso, impulsar al fondo el propio para dificultar al siguiente su extracción. Por eso el pene , el glande , tiene esa forma extractora.

Con la colaboración de la hembra claro, puesto que ella busca en ese acto que sea el último macho el padre de sus crías y no los anteriores.

No son culpables, sólo siguen impulsos programados, es igual que masticar la comida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

Las estereotipias como indicadores de falta de bienestar en animales de zoológico


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

Se especula que esto pueda estar relacionado con el tipo de vuelo de los murciélagos que consume mucha energía, requiere un metabolismo muy activo que genera mucho estrés que a su vez causa daño en el ADN de las células, que rápidamente es detectado y reparado. Esos sistemas suelen ser además la diana que utilizan muchos virus, por lo que tenerlos tan activos ha podido hacer a los murciélagos inmunes y capaces de ser portadores de virus sin sufrir ellos las consecuencias.

Murciélagos y virus

@AYN RANDiano2 este tema creo que te puede interesar . saludos


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

*las relaciones basadas en el cuerpo se han convertido en el eje de la sociedad*
Durante las primera semanas y meses de la vida del bebé sea humano , gorila o cualquier otra especie, se establecen las conexiones neuronales que determinarán su carácter, su temperamento , el normal funcionamiento de sus instintos , su capacidad para ser feliz y sobre todo la relación con el sexo. 
El sexo son patrones de comportamiento grabados en esa etapa , es normal que si un ave se cría a mano , de adulta se empareje con el criador e intente copular con los humanos .
_* Es la primera vez en la historia , que una pequeña parte de la humanidad, los occidentales basan su vida en torno al sexo.*_

Hay muchas razones por las que uno se entrega el sexo; para algunos es sólo placer para otros es una forma de construir ese vínculo y compañerismo , de lo contrario la gente siente que se aleja el uno del otro.

Pero no es cierto . puedes estar muy cerca de alguien y no es necesario que te involucres físicamente. 
Actualmente se supone que si no hay sexualidad no tiene realmente una relación .
puedo tener una relación muy fuerte con alguien y no preocuparme de su cuerpo. puede que no me traiga su cuerpo de ninguna manera.

*Alguien que está demasiado identificado con su cuerpo físico naturalmente está impulsado por el sexo porque eso es lo que más alto se conoce. *


La clave de la felicidad no está en los genitales eso es algo físico que tiene que ver con la supervivencia animal.
La felicidad reside en la glándula pineal, que trasciende de lo físico 

la fisiología es sobre la supervivencia comer, dormir, follar...
pero la glándula pineal está muy cerca de trascender de lo físico
Si encuentras tu propio placer dentro de ti mismo estás en un estado extremo de agrado.
* estar con la gente ya no se trata de exprimirles el placer, estar con la gente es solo estar con ellos .*

Incluso el matrimonio, es una sagrada forma de celibato y la base de la civilización. 

ahora eres realmente capaz de amar . De lo contrario es solo un truco de ábrete sésamo. Eso es lo que significa *" te amo " * tanto si te creen como si no , (en ese momento quieren creer porque ellos también necesitan algo tú también necesitas) .

se pierden las verdaderas posibilidades de saber la intensidad de amor si siempre estás buscando que puedo obtener de esa persona.
es un trabajo de estafa , se llama aventura amorosa, pero es una estafa pero *si no tratas de exprimir a toda la gente, los fundamentos de tu vida cambiarán




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

*el determinismo biológico hace referencia a la idea de que las posiciones sociales de los hombres y las mujeres se configuran y determinan mediante diferencias sexuales.* Por ejemplo, el determinismo biológico se usó para argumentar que las mujeres están genéticamente predispuestas a tener un carácter maternal y de cuidado, mientras que los hombres son propensos a ser aventureros y violentos.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

@ATARAXIO ¿que porcentaje de por ejemplo moscas del vinagre logran reproducirse?
Das a entender que siguiendo un esquema arquetípico por el cual venimos desde la antediluviana epoca, podremos reproducirnos sin problemas...

Miles de moscas terminaron en la red de la araña y miles de moscas en el pico de la golondrina...

Si te basas solo en la óptima medida para la supervivencia, lo primero sería marcharse de la ciudad, de la polución...
Mirate la cantidad de esperma de un pastor de los Pirineos con un urbanita...
El pastor pese a ser viejo tiene más y mejor esperma que un joven en la ciudad...

Claro que la cultura puede determinar la reproducción de la sociedad, pero son muchos factores...

Estoy de acuerdo en la mayoría contigo respecto a lo que versas sobre la biología, pero eso del Islam que cuentas es una patraña como un templo...

Los que se reproducen en cantidad son los pobres al igual que en la naturaleza...

No es lo mismo una gorda bellota que una espiga de trigo, una tiene recursos para criar bien a la bellota en singular, la espiga de trigo en cambio apuesta por la cantidad plural...

Así es europa, hijos bellota, no como los pobres que son espigas...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @ATARAXIO ¿que porcentaje de por ejemplo moscas del vinagre logran reproducirse?
> Das a entender que siguiendo un esquema arquetípico por el cual venimos desde la antediluviana epoca, podremos reproducirnos sin problemas...
> 
> Miles de moscas terminaron en la red de la araña y miles de moscas en el pico de la golondrina...
> ...



desconoces datos fundamentales. 
haces unas clasificaciones absurdas " pobres, ricos " eso es algo circunstancial.

Es mucho más probable que entre lo que tú llamas pobres , haya gente muy inteligente y con mejor genética, pues sólo han sobrevivido los más aptos durante generaciones. De hecho son mucho menos enfermizos. Las alergias se desconocen en los poblados gitanos y no saben ni lo que es en África. Por ejemplo que un diabético se pueda reproducir, y tantas otra personas que no deberían hacerlo, es una tragedia para la especie humana. 

Lo que tú entiendes por trigo, es una mutación que no se parece nada al triticum aestivum del que desciende y que todavía se ven por los campos de España, igualmente la avena salvaje. ..


----------



## CosoVeloz (30 Ene 2020)

Las pajas matan?


----------



## Ted Mosby (30 Ene 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Interesante lo que dices y toda la razón supongo.
> Creo que tiene folla amiga, muy guapa por cierto, pero lleva sin conocer mujeres nuevas según dice 5 años o así, desde que empezó a trabajar y no tiene tiempo para salir y conocer gente nueva. Cuando sale es con sus amigos de toda la vida y quizás le presentan gente pero muy poco.
> 
> En parte es normal, no es como cuando teníamos 18 años que cada fin de semana te presentaban chicas nuevas o cuando vivíamos en pisos compartidos que allí entraban chicas nuevas cada día. Llega un momento que muchos hombres se estabilizan y ya no conocen mujeres nuevas.
> ...



A partir de x edad, pongamos 30 años, la gente sólo te quiere conocer si tienes amigas. Si no tienes amigas te bloquean.
Si eres alto, guapo, te bloquean. Quién no vea eso está ciego. Los grupos de amigos son más falsos que la alianza Hitler-Stalin. Te toleran para usarte como puente a tus amigas.
Las chicas no se molestan en analizarte, si tienes amigas eres bueno y si no tienes eres malo. Fin
La clave es cómo conseguir el primer amigo o amiga. Primero porque si eres empático quieres disfrutar de la compañía de personas, segundo para que te den el visto bueno otra gente.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> desconoces datos fundamentales.
> haces unas clasificaciones absurdas " pobres, ricos " eso es algo circunstancial.
> 
> Es mucho más probable que entre lo que tú llamas pobres , haya gente muy inteligente y con mejor genética, pues sólo han sobrevivido los más aptos durante generaciones. De hecho son mucho menos enfermizos. Las alergias se desconocen en los poblados gitanos y no saben ni lo que es en África. Por ejemplo que un diabético se pueda reproducir, y tantas otra personas que no deberían hacerlo, es una tragedia para la especie humana.
> ...



No has entendido nada, no me refiero a conceptos rico-pobre sino que tu intentas hacer una teoría del todo de las masas islámicas donde parece ser a tu criterio están como Hitler hizo en su momento un programa de uteros de destrucción maxiva...

Eso es ridículo, aparte que desconoces claramente la historia Islámica y preislámica...

Mi abuelo eran 15 hermanos + 2 niños nacidos muertos...
Mi abuela eran 17 con varios muertos a posteriori...
En la época de nuestros abuelos sobrevivir y crear una prole requería tener muchos hijos...

Hoy en día quien tenga 15 hijos trabajara de chatarrero a no ser que sea multimillonario...

Das la sensación que teniendo hijos todo se arregla culturalmente, étnicamente cuando esto es falso...
Mi abuelo era franquista de derechas mi padre de Herri Batasuna de izquierdas y yo soy un independentista de derechas...
¿Si yo tengo muchos hijos todos saldrán como yo quiero? Rotundamente NO!

Cuando habló de bellotas y espigas me refiero que unos apostarán su genética y su tiempo educación en unos pocos o un solo hijo dándole todo aquello que precise, y otros que tendrán muchos hijos sin darles el tiempo y recursos adecuados, como espiga...
Son metáforas deja de ser tan autista...

¿En tu imaginario plan maestro islámico porque esa gente no se va a Somalia donde tener un hijo no cuesta dinero? En Europa si no cuidas bien a tu hijo materialmente o eres gitano o TE LO QUITA EL ESTADO...
¿Para que irían los que tu bautizas de islámicos a una tierra donde tener hijos esta penado económicamente?

Tener un hijo en Europa cuesta 300000 euros...
¿Vienen acaso a un lugar donde tener hijos los condenara a la pobreza?

Cuando hablo de la pobreza hablo en un sentido mayestatico de grupo social en la que su unica funcion es reproducirse y remar, en ningun caso hablo en sentido peyorativo...


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

¿Ataraxio conoces los ciclos de pitirim sorokin?
No es que me guste el personaje, es mas me parece un fariseo en su vida personal, pero sus teorias eran interesantes...

Pitirim Sorokin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


En su obra _"Dinámica social y cultural"_ clasificaba las sociedades según su _mentalidad cultural_, que puede ser ideacional (realidad espiritual), sensitiva (realidad material), o idealista (síntesis de ambas). Calificó la civilización occidental contemporánea como sensitiva, dedicada al progreso tecnológico y predijo su decadencia y la aparición de una nueva era ideacional o idealista.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

Por ejemplo Ataraxio Bhumibol Adulyadej es el monarca mas rico del mundo con 35 mil millones de dolares, es un burbunini con cuerpo de paletti que tiene 4 HIJ@S. Es budista aunque no viene al cuento...

¿Con el dinero que tiene este señor porque no se va a somalia a tener 1.000.000 de hijos?
Esta claro que este señor no alcanzara el nirvana...

En el segundo lugar tenemos a Jeque Kalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan con 23 mi millones de dolares, musulman...
Tiene 6 hijas y dos hijos...
¿Porque no tiene mas hijos?

¿Sera acaso que prefiere que sus hijos sean bellotas y no granos de trigo de una espiga?

Antaño eran los irlandeses catolicos los que se reproducian como ratas y asi llenaron EEUU con sus gaitas...
La pobreza es la que domina siempre, pues el pobre nada tiene salvo la reproduccion...

Todos mis amigos tienen hijos y la gran mayoria viven al dia...


----------



## Don Redondón (30 Ene 2020)

aprended de los casados. nosotros ya sabemos que siempre es no, y el dia que a ella le pica es si.


----------



## Lake (30 Ene 2020)

Burbuja de hijos tercermundistas , que petará de un modo u otro . Al final solo se permitirá reproducirse a los sin taras , nazi style ,de eso va la película.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

Aparte que Ataraxio no calcula la capacidad de campo o lo que es lo mismo cuantas gallinas entran en un metro cuadrado…
Si todo el mundo se pusiera a tener 6-7-37 hijos para que su vecino no lo gane reproductivamente la sociedad se parecería a la que tuvieron en la novela las uvas de la ira…
Familias de 15 personas sin nada que llevarse a la boca en UN PLANETA DE FINITOS RECURSOS; EN UNA ESFERICA Y AZUL JAULA(tierra)…
*¿Ataraxio lo que tu deseas es dominar genética o culturalmente?*
Ten en cuenta que al dispersar tu semilla esta toma vida propia…
¿Cuántos hijos se volvieron contra sus padres?

Roma no se destruyo por cuestiones culturales pese a tener un 90% de extranjeros, colapso por la capacidad de campo del imperio para mantener unas ciudades asfixiadas…

Es un eterno retorno de los campos a las ciudades y de las ciudades a los campos…
¿Crees que en la antigua roma los de la ciudad tenían la misma cantidad de hijos que los del campo?
Mírate libros de economía antigua, libros de historia agrícola y siempre veras los mismos patrones, campo muchos hijos y pobres pero con alimentos (mas mortandad hijos), ciudad pocos hijos y cierto estatus respecto al de campo(mayor tasa de supervivencia hijos)…
Pero al final siempre del campo a la ciudad y de la ciudad al campo…

Por no hablar que una masa de gente grande traerá enfermedades mortales por confinamiento y mal cálculo…

Aunque los Mohamedes se reproduzcan están condenados a bajar su natalidad, eso es de cajón de pino, o sino war is coming… No es la primera ni la ultima vez…


Y RECUERDA, QUIEN NO TIENE LA PANZA LLENA NI TIENE PATRIA NI TIENE NADA...


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

Ataraxio me recuerdas a robespierre...
_Lo que quiere la gente es comer y dormir en paz, donde no hay pan no existe ley, ni libertad, ni justicia, ni tan siquiera republica...

Ataraxio yo me cago en los comites..._

Es una broma, pero parece que con tus teorias se arregla todo y es justamente donde has olvidado tus propias teorias, los hombres SON ANIMALES y lo primero es alimentar a la bestia para que pueda ser HOMBRE, un hombre civilizado, en los estados pobres aunque tengan muchos hijos nunca existira ni civilizacion ni nada... Tan solo religion, servilismo y piojos... Las religiones son cosa de Rojos, aunque se disfracen de Azules...

__


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No has entendido nada, no me refiero a conceptos rico-pobre sino que tu intentas hacer una teoría del todo de las masas islámicas donde parece ser a tu criterio están como Hitler hizo en su momento un programa de uteros de destrucción maxiva...
> 
> Eso es ridículo, aparte que desconoces claramente la historia Islámica y preislámica...
> 
> ...



por lo tanto quieres decir o que tu abuelo vivía en una España donde criar 15 hijos era más fácil 

o que te han hecho creer que criar un hijo es muy caro y difícil precisamente para que te acojones y no los tengas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Aparte que Ataraxio no calcula la capacidad de campo o lo que es lo mismo cuantas gallinas entran en un metro cuadrado…
> Si todo el mundo se pusiera a tener 6-7-37 hijos para que su vecino no lo gane reproductivamente la sociedad se parecería a la que tuvieron en la novela las uvas de la ira…
> Familias de 15 personas sin nada que llevarse a la boca en UN PLANETA DE FINITOS RECURSOS; EN UNA ESFERICA Y AZUL JAULA(tierra)…
> *¿Ataraxio lo que tu deseas es dominar genética o culturalmente?*
> ...



Te han hecho creer que el que sobra en España eres tú y tus descendientes, subnormal !!!! el espacio en el mundo destinado para tus hijos y nietos lo ocuparán los hijos de los moros que bailarán sobre tu tumba y los bienes que le dejes después de una vida de esclavo estéril. 
Es que no se puede ser más ingenuo . 
Abre los ojos, joder !!! ¿ acaso no sabes que mucha gente invierte más tiempo y dinero en cuidar del puto perro que de un hijo ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Aparte que Ataraxio no calcula la capacidad de campo o lo que es lo mismo cuantas gallinas entran en un metro cuadrado…
> Si todo el mundo se pusiera a tener 6-7-37 hijos para que su vecino no lo gane reproductivamente la sociedad se parecería a la que tuvieron en la novela las uvas de la ira…
> Familias de 15 personas sin nada que llevarse a la boca en UN PLANETA DE FINITOS RECURSOS; EN UNA ESFERICA Y AZUL JAULA(tierra)…
> *¿Ataraxio lo que tu deseas es dominar genética o culturalmente?*
> ...




Interpreta justo al revés el sentido del artículo , pero por lo menos tienes una aproximación a que el feminismo marxista es el extremo opuesto del determinismo biológico. ( de nada ) 

El determinismo biológico usa la «ciencia» para perpetuar el machismo


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por lo tanto quieres decir o que tu abuelo vivía en una España donde criar 15 hijos era más fácil
> 
> o que te han hecho creer que criar un hijo es muy caro y difícil precisamente para que te acojones y no los tengas.



¿Cuantos hijos tienes tu? ¿20? ¿30?
En aquella epoca varios hijos morian y el concepto de cuidar a los hijos se redistribuia entre los hermanos que eran una masa homogenea...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Cuantos hijos tienes tu? ¿20? ¿30?
> En aquella epoca varios hijos morian y el concepto de cuidar a los hijos se redistribuia entre los hermanos que eran una masa homogenea...



¿ qué parte no entiendes que entre una pareja que tenga 10 hijos y se mueran 5 ... son muchísimo más eficientes que tú que no tendrás ninguno y a efectos es como si te muriesen todos ?


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te han hecho creer que el que sobra en España eres tú y tus descendientes, subnormal !!!! el espacio en el mundo destinado para tus hijos y nietos lo ocuparán los hijos de los moros que bailarán sobre tu tumba y los bienes que le dejes después de una vida de esclavo estéril.
> Es que no se puede ser más ingenuo .
> Abre los ojos, joder !!! ¿ acaso no sabes que mucha gente invierte más tiempo y dinero en cuidar del puto perro que de un hijo ?



A mi lo que me jode es que los pvtos Maketos se reprodujeran con los vascos por la fuerza de venir y venir a por pan...
En eso si que perdieron los vascos, toda su identidad por el sumidero...


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no entiendes que entre una pareja que tenga 10 hijos y se mueran 5 ... son muchísimo más eficientes que tú que no tendrás ninguno y a efectos es como si te muriesen todos ?



Para ser un hombre de ciencias apestas a proselitismo sea cual sea tu dinamica de pensamiento...
¿España se salvara follando? 

Lo primero seria cerrar la puerta al inmigracionismo, pero tus queridos gobernantes puestos por tus queridos ciudadanos estas muy contentos con su destruccion y como el subnormal ese del futbol que ha aparecido hoy en las noticias...

"La próxima dale _más_ fuerte, hasta que no le rompas la pierna, no". ... _extranjeros_ por eso _somos más_ duros, _tenemos la polla más grande_"

España no merece ser salvada, cuando ni sus gentes reaccionan...

¿Tener hijos? Me gustaria, ¿pero para que? ¿Para que se casen con mohamed o con djamila?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

fíjense en el extremo lavado de cerebro de la gente que este tipo @Triptolemo no es consciente que lo único que hace que sobreviva una población, sea de humanos o de visones, es que tengan hijos !!!! 
El visón americano «se come» al europeo
*«la especie invasora se ha asilvestrado y va ocupando paulatinamente los territorios antes ocupados por el visón europeo», pues la especie americana es de mayor tamaño y más agresiva que la europea. Esto está ocurriendo de forma muy clara en los ríos de la provincia de Álava, en Burgos y hace poco se ha detectado también la presencia de visón americano en algunas zonas de La Rioja. *


Plan para frenar la expansión de los visones americanos en Catalunya


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> fíjense en el extremo lavado de cerebro de la gente que este tipo @Triptolemo no es consciente que lo único que hace que sobreviva una población, sea de humanos o de visones, es que tengan hijos !!!!
> El visón americano «se come» al europeo
> *«la especie invasora se ha asilvestrado y va ocupando paulatinamente los territorios antes ocupados por el visón europeo», pues la especie americana es de mayor tamaño y más agresiva que la europea. Esto está ocurriendo de forma muy clara en los ríos de la provincia de Álava, en Burgos y hace poco se ha detectado también la presencia de visón americano en algunas zonas de La Rioja. *
> 
> ...



¿Y no tendra que ver que un imbecil gallego trajera esa especie para abaratar su crianza?


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

Además Ataraxio te olvidas que la cultura y el clima son algo inamovibles...

Por mucho morojaime en suecia, el frio es frio, y no van a ir en chilaba con 30 bajo cero...
Otra cosa es que se envenene la cultura, pero el arraigo a la tierra, la cultura no se forjan de la noche a la mañana...
Algunas reacciones viscerales de masas invasoras pueden contaminar, pero jamás aplastar el germen de un pueblo...

¿cuantos hijos tienes? REPITO...


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es un plan diseñado entre Argelia, Marruecos y Francia.
> 
> Se trata de una colaboración entre los comunistas etarras ( vascos y catalanes ) con la ayuda de los rojos socialistas, enemigos ancestrales de la unidad española, y en asociación con los islamistas, para que les ayuden a destruir España.
> Se quedan con su parte y el resto para Al Ándalus...
> ...



Manda coxones que digas semejantes patrañas despues del bonito hilo que tenias...
Estas desacreditado...
Ponte el sombrero de albal y ponte a fabricar hijos en un horno, consejos vendo y para mi no tengo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Manda coxones que digas semejantes patrañas despues del bonito hilo que tenias...
> Estas desacreditado...
> Ponte el sombrero de albal y ponte a fabricar hijos en un horno, consejos vendo y para mi no tengo...



Nada te puede hacer suponer que si acierto en una cosa , me equivoco rotundamente en otra. 
Habitualmente los tontos llegan a un límite de desconcierto que es lo que te ha pasado a tí. 
Aprovecha los datos que te he regalado para investigar por google que está a un click


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Ene 2020)

Ataraxio lo que queda claro es que no tienes hijos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

Las babosas marinas, que son hermafroditas, luchan por ser el macho durante el apareamiento traumático, con el fin de ser el que fecunde a más babosas


----------



## Georgie (28 Feb 2020)

El OP es un retrasado mental con complejo de lutero, además de ser un progre hijo de la gran puta que defiende gitanas agresoras y ladronas


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Feb 2020)

Georgie dijo:


> El OP es un retrasado mental con complejo de lutero, además de ser un progre hijo de la gran puta que defiende gitanas agresoras y ladronas



Mira pedazo de enfermo mental, llevas acosándome por todos los hilos con nosequé de gitanas , también he defendido a veces a las putas como tu madre. te he reportado por acoso y ahora vas al ignore.


----------



## Georgie (28 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mira pedazo de enfermo mental, llevas acosándome por todos los hilos con nosequé de gitanas , también he defendido a veces a las putas como tu madre. te he reportado por acoso y ahora vas al ignore.



Enfermo mental eres tú que todo el mundo dice que eres un subnormal con complejo de lutero porque eres un fracasado disfuncional con polla floja, sistema digestivo debil, alergico a mil cosas, inseguro y feo, poco dinero, friki que ha recibido bullying toda la vida


----------



## Eurotrack (28 Feb 2020)

Georgie dijo:


> Enfermo mental eres tú que todo el mundo dice que eres un subnormal con complejo de lutero porque eres un fracasado disfuncional con polla floja, sistema digestivo debil, alergico a mil cosas, inseguro y feo, poco dinero, friki que ha recibido bullying toda la vida



¿Y del novio imaginario con el tatu del MACACO que le dice que es insuperable? ¿Es QUE TE HAS OLVIDADO?

También te olvidas de que nunca ha probado drogas ni -creo recordar- alcohol (vamos, un parguelazo que no ha pisado la calle jamás) y que además será virgen a sus 47.

Yo le he visto negar cosas que tenía delante, así que para mí es aire. Otro bobo acomplejadísimo tarado montándose un mundo imaginario en el foro a base de comer pollas a idiotas que luego aplauden sus locuras a cambio de lo mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Feb 2020)

Eurotrack dijo:


> ¿Y del novio imaginario con el tatu del MACACO que le dice que es insuperable? ¿Es QUE TE HAS OLVIDADO?
> 
> También te olvidas de que nunca ha probado drogas ni -creo recordar- alcohol (vamos, un parguelazo que no ha pisado la calle jamás) y que además será virgen a sus 47.
> 
> Yo le he visto negar cosas que tenía delante, así que para mí es aire. Otro bobo acomplejadísimo tarado montándose un mundo imaginario en el foro a base de comer pollas a idiotas que luego aplauden sus locuras a cambio de lo mismo.



vuelvo a reportar tu nueva cuenta por psicópata acosador.

¿ de verdad no te das cuenta que el problema está en tí ? 

que yo te ponga un espejo delante y te hayas identificado con lo que describo, es precisamente para que reacciones y tomes las riendas de tu vida. 

Busca la normalidad, deja de lamer anos, cura tus parafilias y forma una familia. 

La vida siempre busca el equilibrio.
Si tienes frío , te tapas.
Si tienes calor, te refrescas .
si tienes hambre, comes. 
si tienes sed, bebes
si tienes sueño, duermes ...

Si estás pensando siempre en comer y comes, tienes dos problemas ansiedad, y gordura. 

Equilíbrate !!! es fácil.

la naturaleza te ayudará si no te opones. 
Lo importante es fluir, fluir como el río. No luches contra el mundo, fluye. 

enseñanzas de Lao Tse: Lo importante es fluir, fluir como el río. No luches contra el mundo, fluye. Una vez Mulá Nasrudin cabalgaba sobre su asno a toda prisa hacia alguna parte. Pasó por un mercado y la gente le preguntó: Nasrudin, ¿dónde vas tan rápido? Él les dijo: Preguntad al asno. He aprendido que es inútil luchar. Cuando quiero ir a algún lugar, él se resiste. Pero es un asno y puedo perdonarlo; soy un hombre comprensivo. Si él es incapaz de ir donde yo voy, yo sí puedo ir donde él va. Así que preguntad al asno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Feb 2020)

el tamaño del pene está relacionado con el tamaño de las nalgas de las hembras de esa raza o grupo de humanos del que se proviene.
En el momento de ovular la hembra, que era sólo una vez cada 4 años ( el resto del tiempo estaba preñada o amamantando un bebé ) pues era inseminada por diferentes machos . Las nalgas " negocian " quien será el padre de las crías. El que más se acerque a la entrada del útero y expulse el semen del anterior con más ímpetu .
En los grupos de humanos donde se creaban unidades reproductoras polígamas de un macho con varias hembras , como los gorilas y posiblemente neandertales , y que defendían con su fiereza su territorio, no era necesario luchar en el interior de las vaginas . Posiblemente el coito era de frente.

" la postura del misionero " así denominaban los africanos a la manía de los blancos de indicarles que copulasen frente a frente, algo que a los nativos les parecía absurdo y antinatural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Feb 2020)

La mayoría de las mujeres simulan el orgasmo para que acabe de una vez el pesado de turno .

por lo tanto si el coito es un acto fisiológico como masticar, olvídate de adornarlo con patrañas mágicas.
el mismo efecto de succión lo tiene una perra cuando está unida al macho durante el coito.

En los humanos la estrategia es extraer el semen del anterior . en los perros es quedar anudados .

*Entienda que el coito humano natural es desde atrás. que hacerlo de frente es un modismo.*


----------



## PacoIII (1 Mar 2020)

Este hilo parece una escusa (muy elaborada, eso si) para no esforzarse.

No digo que no tenga razón en muchas cosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2020)

*- lo único constante en la vida es el cambio

- no sobreviven los mejores, sino los que mejor se adaptan al cambio.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Mar 2020)

La longevidad no depende del sexo sino de igualdad de Cromosomas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Mar 2020)

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...
AHÍ VAN :
1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2020)

Un resorte dentro de la mente de los hombres , se activa como el celo de los animales .

La diferencia es que en los animales se activa sobre todo por el olfato, en los hombres por la mirada , pero es el mismo trance.


----------



## Usersiter (9 Mar 2020)

Georgie dijo:


> El OP es un retrasado mental con complejo de lutero, además de ser un progre hijo de la gran puta que defiende gitanas agresoras y ladronas



Deja de acosar a un CRACK, de lo mejorcito de burbuja


----------



## arrestado en casa (9 Mar 2020)

qué significa la palabra ligar?


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2020)

smackmybitchup dijo:


> Deja de acosar a un CRACK, de lo mejorcito de burbuja



hace tiempo que está en el ignore ese hijo de puta. Debería haber un método para evitar que los anormales que sólo entran a insultar se les pudiese banear definitivamente su IP


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2020)

*Pasados los 23 años , pierden el instinto maternal.

A esa edad se deja de crecer y por lo tanto cualquier cosa que no hayas hecho antes , se convierte en una fobia : NEOFOBIA.*

Cada etapa en la vida tiene los tiempos muy marcados, de la misma manera que nacen los dientes de leche en los niños, todos los procesos biológicos son matemáticos. 

A los 52 años , ni más ni menos, los hombres pierden el deseo sexual . 
Algunos se aferran de forma angustiosa intentando retener lo que consideran juventud, pero es un error. 

Si está así pautado con la madre naturaleza es porque no vas a vivir lo suficiente para criar a tus hijos. 
*Simplemente te quiere convertir en un abuelo sabio. 

Cualquier etapa que se salte, o se alargue trastornará por completo la mente de esa persona creándole neurosis y vidas mal vividas. 

1- EXOGESTACIÓN : *El bebé humano debe permanecer íntimamente unido a su madre , sin apenas separarse de su teta durante los siguientes 9 meses alimentándose de leche materna.
( biberón , chupete o guarderías, cualquier alteración = parafilias , neurosis, pérdida de instinto maternal, drogas , estereotipias

2- Hasta los 4 años supervisado por su madre y hermanas mayores seguirá alimentándose con la teta hasta que le caen los dientes de leche , correrá con otros niños de su edad en un perímetro de seguridad donde sienta que está su madre cerca. 

3- la madre está atendiendo a su nuevo bebé y el niño ya se independiza pasando a estar al cargo de sus hermanas mayores o tías adolescentes ,que así aprenden a ser madres ( la obsesión de las niñas por las muñecas ) 

4- la adolescencia es una etapa trascendental como las anteriores, las hembras con su primera menstruación tienen el instinto de irse a otros territorios , buscan machos desconocidos para evitar la endogamia y la competencia por los recursos con sus propios padres. Los adolescentes esperan por hembras de otras tribus y ayudan a proteger el clan. 

5- encuentro, vinculación, coito incesante y a los 9 meses el primero de un ciclo incesante de hijos que alegrarán la vida y le darán sentido. 

6 - Los abuelos son el reservorio de sabiduría y con paciencia educan a los niños en usos y costumbres , mientras los padres van de caza y a la guerra.

7 - muere tu cuerpo pero quedan tus genes . Has continuado larga estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.


----------



## Supremacía (12 Mar 2020)

La verdad es que la idea de ponerme a ligar me produce una pereza espantosa. Nunca lo he hecho, pero no me dan ganas en absoluto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)




----------



## Mizraim (25 Abr 2020)

Los anti-evolucion dais vergüenza ajena, el humano lo único que comparte con los animales es que es un ser vivo y varias funciones biológicas más. 

Claro que un hombre de una tribu puede ser feliz, porque no conoce nada más, el perro es feliz en una casa con sus amos desde el día en que nace, porque no conoce nada más. 

Dejar los instintos a un lado es lo que nos hace humanos, los humanos que no lo hacen son salvajes y no pueden vivir en sociedad y no sólo hablo de los instintos sexuales, la violencia, el asesinato, las violaciones y los robos serían pan de cada día. 

Lo que hace a un humano diferente al animal es que tiene la capacidad de suprimir sus instintos y utilizar su inteligencia y empatia, así que dejar de decir tonterías o ir a vivir con tribus de Namibia a violar mujeres y saquear carne de girafa al campamento de al lado. 

Ridículo...


----------



## Kluster (25 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *1- EXOGESTACIÓN : *El bebé humano debe permanecer íntimamente unido a su madre , sin apenas separarse de su teta durante los siguientes 9 meses alimentándose de leche materna.
> ( biberón , chupete o guarderías, cualquier alteración = parafilias , neurosis, pérdida de instinto maternal, drogas , estereotipias
> 
> 2- Hasta los 4 años supervisado por su madre y hermanas mayores seguirá alimentándose con la teta hasta que le caen los dientes de leche , correrá con otros niños de su edad en un perímetro de seguridad donde sienta que está su madre cerca.
> ...



9- Pasan miles de años. La raza humana desaparece, bien por destrucción, bien por evolución. En el segundo escenario, tus genes quedan mas diluidos que una gota de café en un océano de leche.

10- Pasan miles de millones de años y llega el big crunch, el universo muere y toda la materia conocida se desintegra para siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2020)

Kluster dijo:


> 9- Pasan miles de años. La raza humana desaparece, bien por destrucción, bien por evolución. En el segundo escenario, tus genes quedan mas diluidos que una gota de café en un océano de leche.
> 
> 10- Pasan miles de millones de años y llega el big crunch, el universo muere y toda la materia conocida se desintegra para siempre.



Un humano es como una hormiga de un hormiguero. 

lo que cuenta es la supervivencia del hormiguero. no importa que muchos individuos mueran si hay reemplazos suficientes. 

Incluso un hormiguero se puede considerar como un sólo animal, en el que la reina es el útero.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (25 Abr 2020)

Conclusión: el estrés es malo. Pues menuda novedad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Conclusión: el estrés es malo. Pues menuda novedad.



No ! 

Que la naturaleza crea un veneno en el cuerpo que te reduce tiempo de vida si te la pasas saltando de coño en coño.


----------



## brent (26 Abr 2020)

Lo que mata es lo mucho que me tocan los huevos algunas


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (26 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, por eso Julio Iglesias, Papuchi, Bertin, DiCaprio etc., murieron a los 30.

Menuda choooorrada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2020)

La Mugre Piojosa dijo:


> Claro, claro, por eso Julio Iglesias, Papuchi, Bertin, DiCaprio etc., murieron a los 30.
> 
> Menuda choooorrada.



Ellos no han tenido necesidad de competir ni estresarse por conseguir mujeres. 
Para ellos es como una masturbación, que no causa estrés ninguno. 

El problema está en la tensión generada por conseguir lo que no tienes. En la competencia con otros machos . 

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2020)

Familia Aragón | Wikiwand

*Primera generación*

Gabriel Aragón Gómez (1830-1915) Granada, más conocido como _Pepino_ o _El Gran Pepino_. Inició la saga junto a su esposa Virginia. Para conquistar a la bella joven, a la que conoció como espectador, el granadino Gabriel se convirtió en payaso y logró su objetivo: se casaron y tuvieron nada menos que quince hijos. Tres de ellos fueron los conocidos payasos Pompoff, Teddy y Emig. Este último es el padre de los famosos payasos de la tele, Gaby, Fofó y Miliki.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ellos no han tenido necesidad de competir ni estresarse por conseguir mujeres.
> Para ellos es como una masturbación, que no causa estrés ninguno.
> 
> El problema está en la tensión generada por conseguir lo que no tienes. En la competencia con otros machos .
> ...



Curiosa forma de verlo.

Pero hoy en día no hay tanto lucha con otros machos como luchar por cortejar a la hembra, sin más (que sí, puede estresar y tal, pero no lo compares con dos leones dándose zarpazos a muerte).


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2020)

EL PLACER NO DA LA FELICIDAD 

( YO )


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2020)

vuelvo a poner este interesante vídeo de una tribu, que son mucho más civilizados que las parejas distópicas de la secta suicida que se ha implantado en occidente llamado progresismo. 

La Tribu: Para bien o para mal - Parte 2ª


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 May 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2020)

Es simplificar demasiado decir que la persona se vuelve tonta. pero pierde capacidades cognitivas de entender el mundo que le rodea,
Es como cualquier otro adicto, entendemos que un heroinómano no es de fiar porque es una persona dependiente, pues es parecido.
Precisamente la estrategia más eficaz a la hora de destruir la sociedad occidental fue sexualizar a la población y regalar pornografía extrema, cae de cajón que si es gratis, es porque el precio eres tú.

¿ consecuencias ? esterilidad . El hombre se empareja consigo mismo y reconduce el impulso natural de formar una unidad reproductora , un hogar, una familia a una simple parafilia , hábito, vicio , pues como el mono de un zoo. Son procesos irracionales que el individuo no puede controlar.

LA LASCIVIA, LA LUJURIA , es más antiguo que la propia humanidad, es un impulso animal, es el mito de Adán y Eva y la serpiente.
Es la fuente de problemas que acompañó a la humanidad , por eso las civilizaciones hicieron todo lo posible para domarla.
Les remito a Shiva en la civilización hindú, que quema a su otro yo esclavo del deseo para renacer como un nuevo ser libre de ansiedades.
El matrimonio es una forma de celibato que calma al mono loco que todos llevamos dentro. Por eso era el destino deseado de todas las personas.
Hacer creer a la gente que es importante estar corriéndose todo el día es la mejor forma de destruir una civilización como estamos viendo.

Si tú no eres fumador y no echas de menos fumar, con todo lo demás es lo mismo, es crear hábitos y la mente hace al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior. es una cuestión de educar a la mente y las rutinas . No podemos evitar ser adictos, pero sí elegir nuestras adicciones .

Todos los animales que se usan para entrenamientos intensivos : perros policía, de rescate, guías de ciegos, caballos de policía, de exhibiciones , de circos ... a todos se les castra porque desprovistos de la ansiedad sexual , su inteligencia aumenta de forma extraordinaria.

A ellos no se les puede convencer de que apacigüen sus impulsos , porque no entienden de moral, de pecados ni de leyes.

Aprendan de los sabios, no se fíen de los medios españoles que están en manos de los enemigos que nos quieren destruir .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2020)

Todas las especies estamos destinados a formar unidades reproductoras , para que eso ocurra , el macho y la hembra deben sincronizarse, aceptarse , asegurarse de que el otro no le va a fallar cuando estén las crías dependientes, para eso se crean unas conexiones neuronales de atracción como un imán mental que unen a ambos por lo menos durante el tiempo que dura ese ciclo con todas sus etapas. Cada uno tiene su papel, ambas acciones están determinadas por la biología que va indicando lo que se debe hacer en cada momento. Cualquier otra cosa es basura ideológica , propias se sectas suicidas que trastorna a las personas y al conjunto de la sociedad llevándola a su exterminio como estamos comprobando.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6RkNoXefVQ


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2020)

la vagina de las mujeres es mucho más grandes que la de las gorilas porque los bebés humanos son más cabezones, y eso que nacen prematuros, porque de nacer a un nivel de desarrollo similar al de los bebés gorilas, la vagina de las mujeres tendría que ser tan grande que dificultaría la movilidad. 


Nada tiene que ver el gorila con el bonobo, los gorilas son polígamos y tienen un grupo de unas 4 hembras que defiende su fidelidad con su fuerza y sus puños. por eso su pene en erección tiene unos 5 centímetros, algo así como los leones que compite por las hembras con su fiereza no con su pene en el interior de la vagina. 

La sexualidad del bonobo se ha relacionado con su comportamiento pacífico, a diferencia de la brutalidad de los chimpancés, sus primos más cercanos.

Cuando los bonobos llegan a una nueva fuente de alimento o terreno de alimentación, el aumento de la excitación generalmente conducirá a una actividad sexual comunitaria, presumiblemente disminuyendo la tensión y fomentando una alimentación pacífica.


> Las observaciones en la naturaleza indican que los machos entre las comunidades de chimpancés comunes relacionados son extraordinariamente hostiles a los machos de fuera de la comunidad. Grupos de machos'patrullan' a los machos vecinos que podrían estar viajando solos y atacan a esos solteros, a menudo matándolos. Este no parece ser el comportamiento de los bonobo, que parecen preferir el contacto sexual a la confrontación violenta con extraños. De hecho, los científicos que han pasado la mayor parte del tiempo trabajando con bonobos salvajes describen la especie como extraordinariamente pacífica, y de Waal ha documentado cómo los bonobos a menudo pueden resolver conflictos con el contacto sexual (de ahí la caracterización de "hacer el amor, no la guerra" para el especies). Entre grupos, puede ocurrir una mezcla social,


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2020)

No sé si eres consciente que va en serio lo de la destrucción de las familias a través del lavado cerebro en netflix. es la escuela de frankfurt que hemos hablado varias veces, necesariamente si una mujer se divorcia y tiene un hijo de cada hombre, quieren hacer creer que el nuevo hombre debe mantener a los hijos de los anteriores y aceptar la situación
*
todo conduce a que están montando una secta suicida en occidente, con su fin del mundo cambioclimatístico incluído.*




date cuenta que una vez destruido el concepto de familia , ( familia patriarcal como llaman de forma despectiva ) de hogar como unidad reproductiva, arrastra a todo lo demás y hay que recolocarlo. hasta ahora, ya sólo el hecho de que una chica joven fuese " abandonada " por su primer novio , aún siendo virgen, ya era rechazada pues se daba por hecho de que a lo largo de su vida se sentiría despechada y vería al reemplazo como un sucedáneo del anterior, es decir para explicarlo en este mundo nuevo y delirante es como suponer que un perro nuevo reemplaza al que se te ha muerto
Por supuesto una madre soltera además de haber cometido el delito de amancebamiento, y adulterio , tenía un hijo ilegítimo al no estar casada y era repudiada por las leyes, por la religión y la sociedad , era señalada como una apestada y su vida social estaba anulada.. ninguna mujer ( TODAS CASADAS Y CON HIJOS QUE PROTEGÍAN A SU FAMILIA ) querían de amiga a una " suelta " que buscaba un hombre , puesto que su etapa de adolescente para buscarlo se había terminado y andaba en una situación desesperada. las mujeres casadas huían de las que no lo estaban porque podían seducir a su marido, que al fin y al cabo era su fuente de sustento y el padre de sus hijos
recuerdo una entrevista en vídeo que le hice a una hermana de mi abuela , donde relata que había tenido un novio anterior a su marido, y lo describía con un brillo en los ojos imaginando una fantasía de lo que pudo haber sido su vida y no fue. Ella lamenta haberse quedado viuda pronto y que su marido fuese tan feo. lo tengo grabado.. en fin que el matrimonio era algo sagrado para toda la vida , en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza y ahora no. Si un divorciado actualmente tiene el coronavirus y está solo en un piso y no tiene a nadie que le vaya a comprar la comida o llevársela a la cama, no creo que este sea un mundo mejor. y de esos hay millones en España


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2020)

el tamaño de la cavidad vaginal es proporcional al tamaño de los penes, es como un estuche, y ya ves el orificio de entrada del útero en donde debe encajar el agujero de la uretra del pene durante la cópula y por eso al eyacular hay un impulso final y el hombre se queda quieto .. después de la limpieza del semen del anterior , procura que su semen entre por ese orificio del útero para asegurar la fecundación y dificultar al siguiente que saque su semen
si el hombre se mueve mientras eyacula, no afinará tan bien en el agujero. de ahí que el comportamiento programado te pare en seco durante la eyaculación


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2020)

si hay alguna duda sobre este esquema , lo explico , pero creo que está bien claro.


----------



## Oligofrenico (22 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Se han hecho estudios muy extensos sobre el tema que ahora no encuentro en google pero que buscaré con más tiempo, en donde el nivel de satisfacción y felicidad en la vida en relación al sexo, estaba en la gente que se masturbaba. Algo que en su día me pareció extraño y contradictorio.
> 
> ...



Es por irse de putas 
Hay que hacerlo más!


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2020)

aunque ahora vivimos en una secta que usa el sexo como mecanismo de control social, a través de la droga ( dopamina ) generada con los genitales,

todas las doctrinas , filosofías, religiones , estructuras sociales, leyes ... han sido encaminadas a calmar al mono loco pajillero, que salta de rama en rama y que todos llevamos dentro.



( el matrimonio es una forma de celibato )


----------



## elmegaduque (29 May 2020)

Por lo que se deduce del hilo, yendo de putas no sólo se ahorra sino que también se alarga la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2020)

*no es una cuestión de identidad.*
La autopercepción de uno mismo es igual de estrafalaria en cada uno de nosotros.
Todos nos creemos nuestro avatar : un médico, un policía, un bombero, un cura, un funcionario , un militar ... llevan un disfraz y se lo creen

¿ qué eres ? soy ingeniero, independentista vasco, dentista, musulmán , comunista ...

¿ qué eres ? soy mujer con pene .

Es todo igual. son identidades que la gente se inventa y a las que se aferra.

Ya andaba con problemas de identidad SHIVA que representa el papel del dios que destruye y renueva el universo en el hinduismo y de eso hace miles de años. EL UNIVERSO SOMOS NOSOTROS.

SHIVA ES LA RENUNCIA A LA LUJURIA.

( ..... ) Entonces envían a* Kama, el dios de la lujuria,* para elevar *el deseo* al corazón de Shiva. Desafortunadamente, el resultado no es exactamente lo que nadie espera. En lugar de abrir los ojos y expresar su deseo por Parvati, Shiva abre un tercer ojo, en el centro de la frente y sale un misil de fuego que enciende a Kama. Ante los ojos horrorizados de Parvati, *Kama se reduce a un montón de cenizas.* Es entonces cuando Shiva obtiene el nombre de destructor.









Con su tercer ojo en la frente ( que es la glándula pineal representada por los egipcios y que consideraban la fuente de la sabiduría e inteligencia .. )
La glándula pineal tuvo un papel importante en la filosofía de René Descartes,


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2020)

si eres capaz de leer entre líneas lo que dicen los artículos de los medios traidores puedes flipar
: date cuenta que tanto la destrucción de las familias ,esterilidad de las mujeres , aborto, divorcio, ley de viogen ( para enfrentar a las parejas ) ... todo eso es promovido por la llamada izquierda, el asunto es averiguar quien es la llamada izquierda y quien les financia y para qué
cae de cajón que todo estas manifestaciones , están promovidas y financiadas por alguien , y no precisamente amigos de los blancos ni de los europeos , ni occidentales
y los tenemos en el gobierno de España
el titular es falso. En el mundo hay una explosión incontenible de las razas negra, islam y china. la única que se extingue es la blanca , las mujeres en edad reproductiva son sólo el 2 % de la humanidad.
y aún así las han esterilizado a través de la ingeniería social , chaladuras como el feminismo y odiar a los hombres


El 70% de las mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos

La natalidad en el mundo sigue bajando... y eso no es una mala noticia
Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España
La inmigración, un problema y una oportunidad
Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración
Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos


----------



## Puppi (7 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si eres capaz de leer entre líneas lo que dicen los artículos de los medios traidores puedes flipar
> : date cuenta que tanto la destrucción de las familias ,esterilidad de las mujeres , aborto, divorcio, ley de viogen ( para enfrentar a las parejas ) ... todo eso es promovido por la llamada izquierda, el asunto es averiguar quien es la llamada izquierda y quien les financia y para qué
> cae de cajón que todo estas manifestaciones , están promovidas y financiadas por alguien , y no precisamente amigos de los blancos ni de los europeos , ni occidentales
> y los tenemos en el gobierno de España
> ...



Me gustaria que crearas un hilo explicando de cómo cojones se ha movido la ventana de oberton tan bestialmente desde antes del coronavirus a después en tan poco tiempo

-Aceptando estar encerrados 4 meses en la mejor epoca del año, qué sociedad acepta eso?
-Aceptando un movimiento racista de negros analfabetos quemando nuestras calles y agrediendonos

Es como si DE GOLPE hayamos viajado 10 años en el tiempo a un mundo más ultraprogre y distopico. Ya era progre repugnante pero jamás pensaría que estos

No solo la izmierda no se ha visto perjudicada sino que HA SALIDO REFORZADA

En serio, esto no es normal, esto debe ser manipulación alienígena.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2020)

Puppi dijo:


> Me gustaria que crearas un hilo explicando de cómo cojones se ha movido la ventana de oberton tan bestialmente desde antes del coronavirus a después en tan poco tiempo
> 
> -Aceptando estar encerrados 4 meses en la mejor epoca del año, qué sociedad acepta eso?
> -Aceptando un movimiento racista de negros analfabetos quemando nuestras calles y agrediendonos
> ...



soy el primer sorprendido. 

Reconozco que estoy disfrutando mucho con todos estos fenómenos de masas que conocía de teorías pero que nunca había presenciado y mucho menos vivido las percepciones reales. 

La gente es muy fácil de influenciar, de hecho esa es la razón por la que la democracia es un fraude. 

Lo que la gente cree que cree , está diseñado en los despachos y cuanto más aborregada esté , más fácil y rápido es de persuadir , porque deja de pensar y de tener criterio propio , para asimilar enseguida el de los creadores de opinión. 

No es fácil entender el presente, para ello tienes que ser una persona libre , sin fanatismos, con extensa cultura o por lo menos capacidad de entendimiento . A veces sorprende que gente aparentemente culta e inteligente se deje arrastrar por chaladuras que obviamente no se sostienen, pero no se debe confundir el acúmulo de datos con la sabiduría, es la diferencia entre un elefante de circo y una matriarca elefanta que sabe encontrar agua durante la sequía. El elefante del circo sigue órdenes, sabe trucos, pero moriría de sed


----------



## Puppi (7 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> soy el primer sorprendido.
> 
> Reconozco que estoy disfrutando mucho con todos estos fenómenos de masas que conocía de teorías pero que nunca había presenciado y mucho menos vivido las percepciones reales.
> 
> ...



Esto va más allá, un perro maltratado se puede terminar revelando con su dueño. Recuerdo muchos elefantes atacando a domadores y similares.

Han aplicado tecnologia chunga para avanzar 10 años de lobotomización intensa en tan solo 5 meses y que encima salgan reforzados


----------



## DarkNight (7 Jun 2020)

Cuando voy por la calle, no entiendo este puto hilo.

Solo veo a mujeres con MANGINAS GAFOSOS Podemitas sin media hostia, a los que tratan ellas como a PERRITOS en casa.

De los viriles HUYEN porque saben que no les van a controlar como a PERROS. Solo quieren criados las empoderadas actuales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2020)

Puppi dijo:


> Esto va más allá, un perro maltratado se puede terminar revelando con su dueño. Recuerdo muchos elefantes atacando a domadores y similares.
> 
> Han aplicado tecnologia chunga para avanzar 10 años de lobotomización intensa en tan solo 5 meses y que encima salgan reforzados



bueno, está debutando un proceso que lleva años


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2020)

lo mejor el sonido ... dedicado a tí


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2020)

Leopardo dijo:


> A ver, tú tienes pareja estable?, de cuántos años, y cómo haces para que te dure.
> Siempre hablas de teorías antropológicas y psicológicas que quedan muy bonitas y pueden tener sentido pero la realidad siempre es otra



Nuestro determinismo biológico nada tiene que ver con la estrambótica sociedad actual. 

Es el que cuentan los libros sagrados. Quienes los escribieron, si triunfaron sus escritos es porque funcionaban y las sociedades que los siguen perduran en el tiempo. todo lo contrario de las tesis " progres " que no son más que arengas criminales para exterminar a la población blanca . 

Dicho lo cual, es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que las mujeres no quedan preñadas A VOLUNTAD, tanto el acceso fácil a cualquier anticonceptivo, al aborto, y sobre todo la desafección con el papel de madre y esposa que las ha esterilizado . 

Desde principio de los tiempos , el coito , que era un deseo incontrolable, como el hambre, provocaba el embarazo y luego como en cualquier otra especie, la naturaleza sigue su curso. la madre ama a su bebé y lo cría con amor y responsabilidad, sea un pájaro , sea una loba, sea una ballena.. 

Las especies cuyas crías necesitan del aporte de ambos progenitores , un imán hormonal , les vincula a través de una emoción que llamamos AMOR. 

el amor tiene fines biológicos, no es un truco para que lo pases bien una temporada. Su razón de ser es criar a ese nuevo hijo. 

Nuestros antepasados, como cita la bibilia y el Corán, grandes conocedores de la naturaleza humana, cita textualmente Mahoma ;

_*" NO TE CASES CON UNA SOLA MUJER PORQUE PELEARÁS CON ELLA
NO TE CASES CON DOS PORQUE PELEARÁN UNA CONTRA OTRA 
NO TE CASES CON TRES PORQUE PELEARÁN DOS CONTRA UNA ..
*_
*CÁSATE CON CUATRO !!!!!*


esa unidad reproductiva, comenzaba a finales de la adolescencia y luego se iban incorporando nuevas hembras , siempre jóvenes y vírgenes a esa familia. Las mujeres de otra familia, eran de otra familia. Para que se entienda bien en esta distópica nueva forma de vida, es como el gato de la vecina, es su gato y en ningún momento te planteas robárselo, además el gato lo que quiere es estar con la vecina y no cambiar de casa.

*Ese esquema ancestral lo aprovechan las empresas , para incorporar nuevas esclavas sumisas a la oficina , manteniendo roles por razón de antiguedad o experiencia . *


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2020)

Este tío es virgen. No tengo ninguna duda. 
La gente sigue teniendo hijos. Menos que la generación anterior pero los sigue teniendo. 
Lo que pasa es que es un freak que prefiere convivir con guacamayos y cacatúas a relacionarse con mujeres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2020)

Hipótesis de Variabilidad Masculina: "hay más idiotas y más genios entre los hombres que entre las mujeres".


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2020)

Así es el rostro masculino más atractivo del mundo (según un experimento de Internet)


----------



## Pinovski (19 Jun 2020)

Ataraxio es nuestro LÍDER.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2020)

DarkNight dijo:


> Cuando voy por la calle, no entiendo este puto hilo.
> 
> Solo veo a mujeres con MANGINAS GAFOSOS Podemitas sin media hostia, a los que tratan ellas como a PERRITOS en casa.
> 
> De los viriles HUYEN porque saben que no les van a controlar como a PERROS. Solo quieren criados las empoderadas actuales.



Bueno , pasa en muchas otras especies, incluso en las monógamas. 

Gracias a la facilidad para hacer análisis genéticos y lo baratos que son, están revelando muchas sorpresas del mundo animal. 
Es generalizado que entre la nidada de loros que son ejemplo de aparente fidelidad y se emparejan para toda la vida, haya crías de otros padres.

Igualmente en camadas de lobos y zorros, donde los machos alfa son muy dominantes y pendencieros, aún así las hembras se arreglan para conseguir ser fecundadas por otros machos y obtener la ventaja evolutiva que es tener crías con diferentes genes. algo así como no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. 

El mecanismo de emparejamiento y vinculación se produce al margen de la cópula en ese brevísimo periodo en el que están las hembras en celo, es decir con el óvulo a punto para ser fecundado. 

*ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE : *aunque nos hayan hecho creer que la regla es algo mensual, en la naturaleza nuestras antepasadas sólo ovulaban una vez cada 3 años o más. igual que les pasa a las gorilas , elefantas, ballenas o cualquier otra hembra. Ninguna queda embarazada mientras está criando un bebé. 
por lo tanto debemos distinguir entre 

SEXO FECUNDADOR * :  un breve lapso de tiempo , cuando el bebé deja de ser amamantado y se independiza hacia los 4 años y la hembra vuelve a ovular. la lactancia inhibe la ovulación. *

SEXO PARA APACIGUAR EMOCIONES Y OBTENER RECURSOS :* Las hembras ofrecen sexo para desviar la agresividad de algunos machos y conseguir a cambio recursos, sea protección o comida. *

SEXO COMO PASATIEMPO COMO RASCAR LA ESPALDA O BUSCAR PULGAS Y PIOJOS :* Entendamos que nuestros antepasados no tenían jornada laboral ni mucho que hacer , por lo tanto su vida era buscar comida, buscar refugio y echar un polvo de vez en cuando. Realmente en nada hemos cambiado. *


La vinculación , el llamado amor en los humanos , nada tiene que ver con el sexo, de hecho es un grave error hacer creer a la gente occidental de esta generación que eso es algo fundamental . Lo que hace felices a los animales superada la etapa de fecundación es criar a los hijos . 
Una hembra que está incubando no es violada por el macho . la mente de ambos está en otro lado. 

Se entiende bien por el amor que se les tiene a las mascotas , gatos , perros, caballos , loros... crean dependencia emocional sin necesidad de sexo. 


Incluso se puede amar a objetos, como tu coche, tu reloj, tu móvil, tu casa , tu ropa ... el amor es una emoción, el sexo es una actividad física.


----------



## Jack Zero (12 Jul 2020)

¿Follas con tu novia-esposa o con putas? ¿Tienes una pareja que se presta a follar contigo siempre que tú quieras? ¿No le duele la cabeza a tu parienta cuando el pajarito te pide marcha? Muy extraño todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

RAZONES BIOLÓGICAS por las que nunca debes emparejarte con una mujer mayor de 23 años y que haya sido desvirgada por otros . a no ser que quieras sufr

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi

La Glándula Pineal: un placer más grande que el sexo. Como llegar al nirvana a través de la música . Una increíble sensación de vértigo y relax mental


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2020)

¿ Qué te hace creer que una mujer debe ser airosa y desafiante con su pareja y sumisa y lamebotas con su jefe ?

Simplemente que han redirigido el comportamiento programado de las mujeres para ser madres y crear un hogar , hacia la productividad y que a su trabajo puedan extraer la mitad en impuestos.

Es decir la estructura natural de núcleo reproductivo de un macho con varias hembras y muchos hijos pululando por allí , se ha convertido en un jefe con varias empleadas y mucho trabajo que hacer. Básicamente han conseguido convertir a dueñas de su hogar ( amas de casa ) en esclavas de su jefe.

¿ que hay mujeres que ya no saltan de excitación cada vez que ven a su pareja ??? vaya , como si nos levantásemos a las 7 de la mañana en pleno invierno llenos de ilusión a una nueva jornada laboral y soportar toda la presión del trabajo día a día.

El problema es al hacer creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es follar , cuando eso es irrelevante. En el mejor de los casos , una vez a la semana, los viernes por la noche 10 minutos. cuatro veces al mes , por doce meses al año , son unas 60 horas al año de sexo . El año tiene 8760 ¿ de verdad crees que el sexo es importante en la pareja ?

Por eso , cuando falla , ya no le encuentran sentido a empeñarse en seguir juntos . Pero la razón biológica que nos empuja a emparejarnos, como pasa en cualquier especie, es vincularse, crear un hogar, tener congéneres en quien confiar, tu sitio en el mundo donde estar tranquilo y saberse querido , que te van a cuidar si un día te pones malo , que puedes confiar y sentirte feliz y seguro.

pero no es algo humano ni racional, es lo que determina nuestra biología, EL SENTIDO MISMO DE NUESTRA EXISTENCIA .

NO ERES UN HARDWARE NI UN SOFTWARE. No eres un burro atado a una noria, eres un ser vivo que ha nacido para pasar a la siguiente generación el legado genético de cientos de miles de antepasados . Si mueres sin hijos has fracasado . TUS GENES NO HAN CONSEGUIDO SOBREVIVIR y serán reemplazados por otros más aptos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2020)

estoy completamente seguro que los que han atacado occidente con el virus y ahora con las mascarillas, es para algún tipo de ingeniería social como está sucediendo en los países árabes.

Da igual cual fuese el origen del uso del hiyab, el burka y toda la mandanga , en estos tiempos actuales es algo completamente distópico e inconcebible , ya lo era hace más de 50 años para los presidentes de Egipto y Turquía , y el sha de Persia ... todos esos países parecen haber vuelto a la edad media.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2020)

Por qué es bueno que le dediquemos tanto tiempo y esfuerzo al sexo


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2020)

LLEGAMOS AL MUNDO PARA CUMPLIR CON UN HECHO BIOLÓGICO QUE ES TRANSMITIR EL GENOMA DE NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS.

Somos simplemente una forma de vida para proteger ese genoma el tiempo suficiente como para que pueda sobrevivir en otro cuerpo y a su vez transmitirlo , y es cuando podemos morir en paz.

SON LAS HEMBRAS , LAS MADRES DE TODAS LAS ESPECIES , desde las ballenas hasta los ácaros , las responsables de que ese ciclo continúe .

Todas las mujeres tienen una enorme responsabilidad en su tiempo de vida de cumplir con su obligación de ser madres, de no hacerlo su tiempo de vida habrá sido un fracaso en términos biológicos.

Los hombres compiten entre ellos para ser elegidos por las hembras como el mejor padre posible para la nueva generación.


TODOS LOS ANIMALES CANTAN. Desde los grillos y los pájaros hasta los elefantes y los lobos.

Cantar es decirle al mundo que existes, que ahí estás ! dispuesto a cumplir con tu deber de reproducirte.

Las hembras de los grillos, las ranas, las lobas, las ballenas , también se dejan seducir por un canto armonioso y potente .

Es una demostración de vitalidad y poder.

Lo normal es lo que se ha hecho siempre a lo largo de la historia, en las generaciones anteriores , por eso existimos.

Lo que ha sustituido al catolicismo es una secta satánica.

No existe dios ni el diablo, pero sí sus representantes.


Cómo ser feliz en diez pasos

Epicteto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

https://grandeseducadores.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/epicteto_manualdevida_sharon-lebell.pdf


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2020)

El gravísimo error en todo esto del sexo reside en suponer que es algo humano.

NUESTRO ANTROPOCENTRISMO NOS HACE CREER QUE ES UNA FORMA DE DIVERTIRSE HUMANA , CUANDO REALMENTE ES UN ACTO FISIOLÓGICO QUE HEREDAMOS DE LOS PECES.


Cualquier animal en cautividad es susceptible de sufrir parafilias,
quiero suponer que al ser una conducta antinatural que trastorna los receptores bioquímicos, desarrolla los mismos problemas que las drogas .
Por ejemplo los cerdos usados como sementales , esperan ansiosos la llegada del operario , y sólo escuchar sus pasos se ponen a gritar desesperados.
Si quieres humanizar ese delirio , puedes decir que el cerdo está enamorado del señor


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## daesrd (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Solo hablas del cuerpo físico, pero existe un cuerpo mental, energético y espiritual, y éstos actúan sobre el físico.
Tu discurso está sesgado porque, entre otras cosas, sigues a Darwin que es un fraude.


----------



## Alcazar (21 Ago 2020)

Desesperanzado tiene que tener mas cortisol que glóbulos rojos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Lo que ves , es una proyección de tu mente, de lo que tú eres , a través de un filtro de lo que tú conoces, porque no puedes hablar de lo que no conoces . 

Buda 

Ley del espejo: lo que ves en los demás es tu reflejo - La Mente es Maravillosa


----------



## Anthony E. Stark (21 Ago 2020)

Última hora: vivir mata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2020)

Todo el mundo nos creemos más listos que la media, algo matemáticamente imposible.

Aunque en tu caso es evidente porque lo demuestras con tus sabias aportaciones , tengo que decir que la media en españa es una de las más bajas del mundo , aunque hayan hecho creer a la gente que es al contrario. De hecho probablemente lo compruebas a diario al hablar con perfectos ignorantes que no saben lo que no saben y por eso se creen listos.

Nada tiene que ver el acúmulo de datos con la sabiduría. Mucha gente se cree su avatar y vive una performance confundiendo placer con felicidad .

Son dos dimensiones que ya citaba Platón en su caverna. Aunque es difícil de entender en la especie humana, se ve mucho mejor este fenómeno en el mundo animal. Vivimos en un zoo humano, de la misma manera que los pingüinos de Faunia, y si han nacido allí y no han conocido otro mundo , creen que su vida es la correcta.

Ellos sienten unos impulsos y unas etapas que tienen grabadas en su comportamiento heredado y que han repetido todos sus antepasados desde hace miles de generaciones , pero en su mundo irreal adaptan ese instinto , deseo o impulso a ese mundo raro que le tocó vivir.

*Lo que te ha pasado, es que desvanecido el deseo de ser padre porque no vivirás los años suficientes para criar más hijos , has parado al mono loco que salta de rama en rama .*












La sabiduría es la de una elefanta vieja que recorre senderos grabados en su mente durante las sequías y los demás elefantes la siguen porque saben que por eso ha llegado a vieja.

el conocimiento es un elefante de circo que sabe hacer malabares pero que moriría en su medio natural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

tienes que aclararte es si vives en el plano de la realidad o de la fantasía , o si te has creído tu PERFORMANCE y tu rol imaginario.
El plano de la realidad son los problemas reales, las dolencias , los hechos dramáticos que siempre llegan .
La performance ocurre en el plano de la fantasía.

para ir de un plano a otro sólo tienes dos caminos :
- que estás tan jodido que todo te la suda y te permite liberarte de las cadenas emocionales , y el otro camino es
- que amas tanto , tanto , tanto la vida que acabas liberándote y llegas al plano de la fantasía desde una posición de sabiduría y calma.


PERO SI NO PONES EN PALABRAS QUE EXISTEN AMBOS PLANOS SUFRES MUCHO , porque intentas que todo, incluído la performance aterrice en el plano de la realidad. Entonces nada te encaja, todo te indigna , todo te ofende .

Acceder al plano de la fantasía implica una liberación emocional y mental , no conseguir acceder a él implica una represión.

Eres un actor , te has dado un papel , un personaje y le has atribuido un guión . Eso que cuentas de tí, es una parte de tí , pero hay otras muchas que también son parte de tí pero que tú reprimes porque estás más cómodo con tu personaje inventado.
Te creo, no eres ni falso , ni irónico, ni deshonesto, tu discurso no procede de la burla o del cinismo, procede de la canalización de una única emoción a la que estás absolutamente entregado .
Entiendo que la descripción que has hecho de ti mismo es una licencia poética porque de esa manera enfatizas el personaje que te has creado

*Una "performance" consiste en canalizar un único sentimiento de la manera más intensa posible para hacer un point, sin matices, ni disclaimers ( descargo de responsabilidad )*


para hacer una performance es necesario que sientas cierto desapego de la emoción que estás canalizando , que seas capaz de romper con ella , reírte de ella o incluso sentir la emoción contraria. Si no haces eso, tu discurso acaba siendo dogmático, sentencioso y autocomplaciente.

Si coges un único impulso y niegas todos los demás , todos los sentimientos y emociones que reprimas te acabarán estallando en la cara porque está ahí.

Te pongo un ejemplo : LAS VIUDAS DE ANTES . Técnicamente era una situación igual que la de una divorciada, es decir , su matrimonio había dejado de existir, sin embargo ellas se creían su propia performance entrando en una espiral depresiva , enlutadas y encerradas , dejando la vida pasar como si hubiese dejado de tener sentido. A las pobres nadie les dijo lo que yo te estoy diciendo y su tiempo de vida era una constante actuación de un personaje creado por el consenso general.

_No uses tu memoria ni tu imaginación como su fuesen armas contra tí .
Si sufres una enfermedad o una discapacidad podría ser comprensible una angustia de vivir , aún así mira a Echenique.
Pero *si sufres las dos capacidades del ser humano que son la memoria y la imaginación* es que no estás aprovechando tu vida , *estás sufriendo tu inteligencia.*

Contradicción - Walt Whitman_

*Contradicción - Walt Whitman*

(_Hojas de hierba_, fragmentos)

No soy sólo el poeta de la bondad, acepto también serlo de lo inicuo y lo malvado,
*¿Qué son esos discursos que nos cuentan de vicios y virtudes?*
El mal me sugestiona, y lo mismo la reforma del mal, mas sigo imperturbable.
¿Soy un inquisidor, un hombre que desprecia cuanto encuentra a su paso?
No soy más que aquel hombre que riega las raíces de todo lo que crece.
*
Encuentro el equilibrio en un lado lo mismo que en su opuesto.*
Las doctrinas flexibles nos ayudan lo mismo que ayudan las más firmes,
Las ideas y acciones del presente nos despiertan y mueven,
Ningún tiempo es más bueno para mí que este ahora que me viene a lo largo de millones de siglos.
No hay nada de asombroso en las acciones buenas de antes o de ahora,
Lo asombroso es que siempre existan los malvados o los hombres sin fe.
Se borran el pasado y el presente, pues ya los he colmado y vaciado,
Ahora me dispongo a cumplir mi papel en el futuro.

*¿Que yo me contradigo?
Pues sí, me contradigo. ¿Y qué?
(Yo soy inmenso, contengo multitudes.)


dentro de tí están todos los impulsos, el de amar y el de odiar, el de perdonar y castigar , el de dar y quitar, el de vivir y el de morir ... TODOS !!*
y a veces canalizas unos y otras veces otros y todos son necesarios .

*Eres humano, eres animal, contienes multitudes ! *contienes dentro de tí a toda la humanidad .

A veces eres pez , a veces eres rana , otras veces eres mono .

Todos ellos , tus antepasados siguen solapados en tu cerebro que evolucionó como capas de cebolla .
respiran al mismo ritmo, se asustan de las mismas cosas , se alegran y sienten placer en las mismas situaciones.

*No te tomes tan en serio la vida y disfrútala , recuerda que es un suceso breve.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2020)

Resolviendo la incógnita


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2020)

Matrimonio abierto: la novia de Brad Pitt, Nicole Poturalski, está casada y su marido sabe de la relación


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2020)

todas las hembras de los mamíferos tiene clítoris .

Las gorilas, las chimpancés, las vacas, las ballenas, las elefantas , las ratas , las conejas .... todas . Incluso las hembras de los reptiles.

La evolución hacia el bipedismo en la especie humana trajo importantes consecuencias , entre ellas la NEOTENIA ( nacemos en estado fetal y los bebés son como crías de canguros que deben permanecer íntimamente unidos al pecho de la madre durante meses ) somos mediomarsupiales . Nuestras antepasadas acarreaban al bebé constantemente . Ese instinto se manifiesta en el bolso , que es el bebé fantasma que no tienen . de ahí la necesidad de acarrear un bolso siempre que se mueven . tienen la sensación de que les falta algo ( el permanente bebé )

Resumiendo, la vagina se desplaza a medio de las piernas y el clítoris que está siempre en la parte inferior de las vaginas quedó desplazado y muy alejado de la abertura vaginal . De ahí que el coito a veces frente a frente , no garantice la correcta estimulación .

Lo ideal es hacerlo desde atrás , que es lo natural. La postura del misionero , se llama así por el empeño de los misioneros africanos en decirle a los negros como tenían que follar, algo que obviamente no estaban más capacitados ni eran quienes de darles clases a los negros que no sabrían leer pero de eso van sobrados.

El pene más largo de los negros es precisamente por la postura desde atrás .

SE COMPLEMENTE CON UNAS NALGAS MÁS PROMINENTES Y UNA VAGINA MÁS LARGA .

EL COITO ES A LA VEZ UN ACTO ANTICONCEPTIVO Y DE FECUNDACIÓN.

Las hembras con nalgas más grandes , pretenden obstaculizar que el glande llegue a la entrada del útero , para que el siguiente pueda desalojar el semen del anterior , de ahí el movimiento de la cópula. es un acto fisiológico y automático como masticar la comida. consiste en ....

SACA, SACA, SACA, SACA , SACA ( el semen del anterior ) Y FINALMENTE DEPOSITAR EL PROPIO LO MÁS PROFUNDO PARA PONÉRSELO DIFÍCIL AL SIGUIENTE.


----------



## RicoCrypto (2 Sep 2020)

Si metes ideas aniquiladoras en un hilo vacío que un subnormal resube indefinidamente, ¿qué ocurre? Vamos a verlo.




Las élites contratan a los mejores, descansan más, se divierten más, follan en mejores condiciones, tienen más parientes y se relacionan más.

Si yo con 32 años ya sabía que las cien ratas mariconas aneuronadas que me leéis ahora mismo sois increíblemente manipulables, y muchos modos de manipularos, qué no sabrán las élites.

Sois un chiste para ellos. Los foreros y los ciudadanos. Ya lo sois para mí.

Todos los hilos que vais a abrir de aquí al 2025 yo ya sé cuáles son. Y el motivo (imitación maricona, nulidad, amoralidad). Y a qué foreros se lanzarán las nuevas foreras y qué dirán y qué harán. Sé por qué sois incapaces de decir algo que no haya dicho cualquier imbécil hace 30 años. Sé por qué elegís ser ratas torturables. Sé por qué si os lo explico os mataríais antes que querer entenderlo o cambiarlo. Sé que entráis al foro a engañaros psicopáticamente y todas las técnicas que usáis, sé lo bestialmente inferiores que os sentís. Sé por qué votáis un partido de extrema izquierda (vox) chillando humillladísimos que hacéis lo contrario. Sé por qué habéis dicho miles de veces "al fin se le ha caído la careta a vox" y lo seguiréis diciendo en miles de hilos más hasta el día en que lo votaréis otra vez. Y soy un tío solo sin poder.

Sé que todos estáis dejando caer este hilo aniquilados de humillación. Sé que os avergüenza muchísimo ser quienes sois y hacer lo que hacéis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

RicoCrypto dijo:


> Si metes ideas aniquiladoras en un hilo vacío que un subnormal resube indefinidamente, ¿qué ocurre? Vamos a verlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he leído nada de lo que escribe este autista, pero para amenizar el hilo .. ahí va 

la ridícula sustitución del gesto de dar la mano por tocarse el codo, tiene su origen en un hecho ancestral cuando se encontraban dos hombres potencialmente enemigos y peligrosos los cuales desconfiaban el uno del otro.

Durante cientos de miles de años , encontrarse a alguien de otra tribu en medio del camino, y que llevase algo que se pudiese robar , era una bomba de relojería. Un simple puñetazo a traición , una mala caída, un palo en la cabeza o una cuchillada y se acababa tu aventura de vivir.

Por lo tanto para aparentar amabilidad se tocaban los huevos que desconcertaba al potencial enemigo y cambiaba su mente.

Este tipo de rituales sucede en lobos, gorilas


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

https://www.jstor.org/stable/4600895

Las hienas manchadas tienen un saludo ritual

Las hembras tienen los labios exteriores fusionados y un 'pseudopene' formado por el clítoris que se parece mucho al pene masculino y puede erectarse . 


Durante los saludos, los subordinados señalaron sumisión con gestos que no eran necesariamente correspondidos por el participante dominante.

Las asimetrías fueron más pronunciadas en los saludos entre hembras adultas, donde la probabilidad de asimetrías aumentó con la divergencia de rango entre las parejas.

Los saludos entre machos y hembras adultas eran poco frecuentes y estaban restringidos a machos por encima del rango medio, principalmente el macho alfa.

Los modelos de comportamiento afiliativo de primates asumen que los beneficios derivados de las relaciones sociales con diferentes individuos no son iguales y que los individuos se seleccionan para maximizar los beneficios que reciben de las relaciones sociales con otros.

La distribución observada de saludos entre socios de diferente rango coincidió con las predicciones de estos modelos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2020)

Yo tengo varios perros , en particular esta perra que tuvo 3 partos, habría seguido siendo una buena perra de cría porque se inició en su juventud y quedó ese proceso fijado en su mente, no sólo como aprendizaje sino como forma de vida .

( algo así como quien aprende a tocar el piano en la adolescencia )

lo normal en todas las hembras , sean lobas o ballenas, es ser madres en todos los ciclos
siempre
todas
siempre habrá algún macho dispuesto a inseminar
no existe en la naturaleza una hembra que no tenga crías , es su sentido de vivir. ( hay casos específicos como hormigas y abejas ...que son hermanas que ayudan en la crianza )
de hecho las niñas humanas están obsesionadas por las muñecas porque tienen en su instinto ayudar a criar a sus hermanos y de paso aprender a ser madre



esta perra tiene embarazos psicológicos. después del celo, al cabo de dos meses , cuando llega el momento del parto, puesto que su mente ha seguido las etapas naturales, ella imagina que ha parido

le crecen las tetillas y le sale leche. y lo peor es que entra en un estado de depresión pues al no estar las crías cree que se le han muerto
se queda parada como si le doliese el cuerpo , enjuta , con la cabeza gacha y si la toco chilla desesperada
la primera vez que pasó me asusté mucho y la llevé corriendo al veterinario

fuera de estos ciclos es muy alegre y afable, siempre está contenta, moviendo el rabo y correteando . es muy obediente y siempre corre alegre cuando la llamas
le gusta retozar y jugar , en fin que es normal , hasta que le pasa esto

al veterinaria supuso que tenía un pinzamiento en las vértebras del cuello porque no se movía y le hizo radiografías, escaner ,análisis ... me costó una pasta
me dijo que tenía que llevarla a un sitio especializado en problemas de columna de los perros por si había que operarla ( imagina más de 1000 euros )
yo le dije que me recetase un medicamento para el dolor y que lo pensaría

pero seguía así todo el día , se acercaba a mi y si la tocaba chillaba
a veces por la noche.. horrible !!

pero unos gritos espantosos como nunca ! como si la estuviesen despellejando

entonces llamé a mi amiga la criadora , la que me la vendió.
entonces me dijo ¿ cuánto hace que tuvo el celo ? Yo no me acordaba pero intenté hacer memoria, y efectivamente habían pasado dos meses
me dijo
pellízcale un pezón a ver si sale leche, y efectivamente salía leche
entonces me dijo, vete a la farmacia y compra galastop

allá fui corriendo
sólo hay que darle unas gotitas.
al día siguiente estaba como nueva
luego ya supe el truco y le pasó más veces . 


* Vale, la conclusión de toda esta historia es que es posible que a las mujeres les pase lo mismo .*

Que al iniciar ciclos reproductivos cuando conocen a alguien y sucedan los polvos frenéticos y constantes al inicio de la relación, luego la mente cambia
se prepara para recibir al bebé .
lo que da placer a la mente no es volver a embarazar sino preparar " la cuna " , el hogar ...

el deseo sexual del principio no es más que el hambre cuando necesitas comer. Se trata de garantizar el embarazo a través de múltiples cópulas

* POR LO TANTO !!!!
A LOS 9 MESES DE EMPEZAR A FOLLAR CON ALGUIEN PUEDE QUE SUCEDA UN EVENTO PSICOLÓGICO QUE NECESITE GALASTOP

Galastop embarazos psicológicos - Farma Higiene





*


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2020)

*el clítoris es un receptor sensorial* *como la lengua .

copular es como masticar. La lengua percibe si el bolo alimenticio está listo para deglutir.

el clítoris percibe la intensidad de los movimientos de la cópula , para " intuir " cuando llega el momento de la eyaculación en el macho por los cambios en sus vaivenes .


En ese momento el cerebro provoca unos cambios en el tracto reproductivo que favorece la disposición para recibir y procesar los espermatozoides y al mismo tiempo la dilatación del cuello uterino para que se acoplen el útero y la uretra . El óvulo que estaba esperando el momento, es empujado hacia el encuentro con el semen a través de convulsiones internas
y es lo que se llama ORGASMO . Que hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces precisamente para sincronizar el momento y el semen no se lo lleve la corriente.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

*EL LLAMADO MATRIMONIO ES UN ESTADO DE CELIBATO .*

La especie humana , no puede sustraerse a sus impulsos naturales como cualquier otra especie . Son etapas de la vida , ciclos que están programados con sus tiempos y sus pautas .

¿ qué se puede aislar a unos elefantes en un recinto del zoo impidiendo que se comporten de forma natural ? vale , pero esos pobres animales están en una cárcel de la misma manera que los humanos vivimos en un zoo.

El matrimonio no es más que la protección jurídica de un estado natural de vinculación entre una pareja con el fin de criar a los hijos.
Al igual que otras especies , el deseo de fecundar es incesante en la primera etapa y luego la mente cambia para atender al irremediable suceso que era la llegada de los hijos.


LA AUSENCIA DE HIJOS PROVOCA UN ESTADO DE CELO PERMANENTE PORQUE EL IMPULSO NATURAL ES LA CRIANZA DE LOS HIJOS .

*El deseo sexual es el impulso para fecundar , sea en humanos, en ballenas o ratones .*

Es más importante de lo que parece para el equilibrio mental, sobre todo de las mujeres .

Hasta este momento distópico todas nuestras antepasadas estuvieron permanentemente ocupadas con sus hijos , por eso existimos.

entendamos que es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que se esteriliza a las mujeres , sobre todo las españolas y occidentales. Inevitablemente al ser algo tan antinatural tiene que tener unos efectos en la conducta por mucho que quieran hacer creer que no .


Los diferentes constructos sexuales , son una hiper exageración de las señales sexuales que excitan a la parte del cerebro ancestral.

De alguna forma pretenden despertar el deseo como las feromonas de una hembra en celo, pero en vez del olfato como en los lobos, en los primates ese estado de ansiedad por el sexo , se despierta a través de la mirada.









No deja de ser sorprendente que metan en el mismo constructo, llamado LGTB, a los hombres que se hipermasculinizan con los hombres que se hiperfeminizan . En ambos casos son disfraces para intentar seducir lo máximo posible , al estar en un estado de celo permanente.

Todo esto que está pasando está diseñado en despachos enemigos , la gente se comporta como indican desde el poder , de la misma manera que se usan o no las mascarillas.

*Ambas cosas están relacionadas, el estado de celo permanente y la esterilidad funcional . Puesto que si la naturaleza sigue su curso , como pasaría en una gorila, una vez que queda embarazada , la hembra pierde interés por el sexo y los machos por copularla.*

Un gorila macho alfa , al igual que un ciervo o un hombre casado , sólo se obsesiona por el sexo cuando toca. El resto del tiempo está a otra cosa .
Las civilizaciones se han construido precisamente inhibiendo las señales que despiertan el deseo, de ahí el burka en la prolífica sociedad musulmana. Estar permanentemente en celo enloquece , esteriliza y mata.

Nuestro pariente el gorila , que está más próximo a los neandertales que el bonobo, tiene un pene de 3 centímetros , puesto que compite por las hembras con sus puños.

Recuerden que nuestros antepasados encontraron la fórmula de competir durante el coito , soportando o aceptando la promiscuidad de la hembra . Algo así como los bukakes actuales.

Dicho de otra manera , una cosa es el momento puntual del celo de la hembra y su actividad promiscua en esa etapa de fecundación y otra los vínculos emocionales con la pareja por lo menos durante la duración del ciclo de unos 3 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

somos híbridos de neandertales . todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal. Es muy perspicaz tu comentario . Los machos neandertales lucían una enorme barba y melena como los leones , que era además muestra de su estatus . como la cola del pavo real . a más barba mejor cuidada, más hembras disponibles. Los gorilas tienen un pelaje impecable y brillante , se pasan gran parte del tiempo acicalándose unos a otros. pero si hay un primate que pueda demostrar esta evidencia es el gelada .

como se puede apreciar en este macho gelada, no tiene ni una greña ni está sucio. Entendamos que las especies de humanos , por ancestrales que sean fueron todos más inteligentes que los geladas actuales. LA EVOLUCIÓN NO ES ALGO LINEAL. Han desaparecido las otras especies de humanos porque los machos se mataron entre sí cuando aprendieron a usar los palos y las piedras como armas, con la mano que había evolucionado para agarrarse a las ramas .


como los geladas se pasan gran parte del tiempo sentados , desplazaron al pecho la señal visual del celo , y de paso la señal de apaciguamiento .

Viene a ser como el escote y el pintalabios de las mujeres.


C 




















no hace falta ser muy listo para entender que no había tijeras ni navajas de afeitar.

LO NORMAL ES TENER BARBA , Lo antinatural es afeitarse.


----------



## Hamijazo Lex (14 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> somos híbridos de neandertales . todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal. Es muy perspicaz tu comentario.



¿Pero con quien cojones estás hablando? Me cago en la puta, estás como una chota.

Taluec


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, sólo una pequeña proporción, están siendo adoctrinados en el llamado feminismo , una secta satánica que lo que pretenden es

*FEMINIZAR A LOS HOMBRES
MASCULINIZAR A LAS MUJERES .*


En ambos casos lo que buscan es desvincular su identidad con su naturaleza.

es decir la mujer es la hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto la madre de los hijos

el hombre es el macho y por lo tanto el encargado de buscar recursos y proteger el hogar.


EN EL RESTO DEL PLANETA SIGUEN SIENDO NORMALES Y PROLÍFICOS , POR ESO SUS DESCENDIENTES OCUPARÁN EL LUGAR QUE PERTENECERÍA A LOS HIJOS DE LOS EUROPEOS QUE ESTÁN SIENDO CASTRADOS


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Sep 2020)

Creo que no entiendes que los animales somos máquinas de sobrevivir y que nuestra fisionomía tiene relación con el ecosistema donde hemos evolucionado. Quizás piensas que los humanos somos así para hacer bonito , o a imagen de dios, no veo que tengas mucha idea. 

Si no somos gorilas ni orangutanes, alguna razón hay ¿ lo pillas ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Sep 2020)

El orgasmo es la expulsión del óvulo para el encuentro con el semen en el útero . Lo hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2020)

En las especies donde los machos luchan entre ellos, el vencedor se queda con las hembras y el coito dura medio segundo, es como una inyección. 
( Leones, gorilas , ciervos, búfalos ... ) 

en este interesante vídeo , podemos además entender el concepto que tienen del sexo la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes del planeta y el que tenían generaciones pasadas . Es un trámite para engendrar hijos . De hecho el placer siempre estuvo mal visto por lo adictivo que podría llegar a ser, para que se entienda es como el rechazo a pincharse heroína o permitir que los niños accedan al sexo . Actualmente hay en el mundo doscientos millones de mujeres a las que se les ha hecho la ablación , y miles de millones de personas que les parece bien . 

Sin duda que esa pareja de cabras si les dejasen tranquilos y pudiesen olisquearse y seducirse , llegarían al coito sin forzarlos , pero ellos no entienden el concepto o les da pudor. prefieren convertir un acto de placer y deseo en otro de sometimiento y dolor en un claro reflejo de lo que son sus relaciones personales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2020)

exactamente. 

Si la base de la relación es follar, en el momento que desaparezca el deseo , que es a los pocos meses, la relación se derrumba. y acabaréis divorciados , un panzón compartiendo el piso con otros despojos de la vida y una chalada dando espinas a los gatos. 

Si la base de la relación es construir un hogar con infinitas dinámicas alrededor de criar a los hijos, llegaréis a una larga ancianidad rodeados de nietos. 


En esta etapa decadente de la población española ,

*la gente se casa porque se quiere*

a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad y en el resto del mundo libre,
*
la gente se quiere porque se casa *


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2020)

No es sabiduría lo que imparten, sino técnicas, la mayoría inservibles como aprender el manual de instrucciones de un aparato trasnochado .
la educación, como la capacitación, se dedica a transmitir conocimientos, actitudes, habilidades y conductas. Lo hace en parte por procesos educativos estructurados, y por experiencias educativas no estructuradas a través de otros miembros de la sociedad. ¿Qué diferencias hay entre ambas?
*¿Porqué una escuela “educa” pero no “capacita”?*


• El objetivo en la educación, es que el individuo *aprenda*.
• En la capacitación el objetivo es que *mejore su productividad*.

El proceso educativo es más amplio que el de capacitación, y tiende a la adquisición de conocimientos generales.


la escuela tiene que formar a seres humanos libres, capaces de actuar sin estar sometidos a nada.
que puedan sacar sus propias conclusiones de las cosas y puedan relacionarlas .
que las personas sean capaces de tomar sus propias decisiones en función de sus deseos, asumiendo las responsabilidades de la decisión y sabiendo que tienen el deber de ser felices


“No insistas en el pasado, no sueñes en el futuro, concentra tu mente en el momento presente”. ( el deseo es el recuerdo del placer y eso es lo que agobia la mente )

"La paz viene de adentro, no la busques afuera." ( si alguien con mucha ansiedad, toma un ansiolítico, o una raya de coca y su mente cambia, es que es una cuestión de química , porque la realidad sigue siendo la misma )

"La mente lo es todo. Lo que pienses, en eso te conviertes." ( lo que para tí es importante para otras personas puede ser irrelevante . Si tú no fumas tampoco echas de menos fumar )

“El dolor es inevitable, el sufrimiento es opcional”. ( no podemos evitar que nos sucedan desgracias en la vida, incluso llegará un momento que moriremos , pero cuando no podemos resolver nada de lo pasado , el sufrimiento no sirve para nada , solo para martirizarnos más . Demasiado pasado es depresión , demasiado futuro es ansiedad )

“Alégrate porque todo lugar es aquí y todo momento es ahora” ( disfruta de cualquier dinámica de la vida , hasta de lo más sencillo. La vida está llena de alternativas que nos llenan de emoción y vitalidad . El orgasmo sólo dura dos segundos. demasiado esfuerzo para tan poca cosa )

“Cuida el exterior tanto como el interior, porque todo es uno” ( la promiscuidad , la lujuria, igual que la gula , comer o follar de forma desmedida, no sólo daña el cuerpo sino la mente , como cualquier otra droga )

“No lastimes a los demás con lo que te causa dolor a ti mismo”. ( si de verdad tienes buen aspecto y has enamorado a alguna chica , probablemente has roto algún que otro corazón , has perdido la oportunidad de formar una familia , un suceso que corresponde a la primera etapa de la juventud , luego te conviertes en solterón. Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve , por eso nuestros antepasados se daban prisa en emparejarse )

“Para entender todo, es necesario olvidarlo todo”. ( lo que tú crees que crees , está diseñado en los despachos de enemigos de España. Tú mismo eres consciente de que algo no va bien. Si hubieses nacido en otra generación o en otro país pensarías otras cosas e indudablemente serías más feliz )

*Nuestras buenas y malas acciones nos siguen casi como una sombra*
Las leyes del karma nos enseñan que todo lo que hacemos tiene una repercusión. De ti depende que crees un destino acorde con lo que quieres para tu vida.

*No vivas del pasado, no imagines el futuro, concéntrate en el momento presente*
Otra frase que resume perfectamente la base intelectual y filosófica del Mindfulness. *Vivir pendiente del pasado o del futuro solo nos vuelve esclavos de recuerdos o anhelos*.

*La raíz del sufrimiento es el apego*
En el budismo, *la renuncia a ciertos placeres tiene un papel fundamental*.

*No hay miedo para aquél cuya mente no está llena de deseos*
Otra cita del Dhammapada en la que se plantea la relación entre los temores y los deseos.

*Conquistarse a uno mismo es una tarea más grande que conquistar a otros*
En la línea de otras frases de Buda, en esta cita *se vuelve a relacionar las verdaderas metas vitales con procesos que principalmente involucran a uno mismo* y al mundo mental subjetivo.

*Solo podemos perder aquello a lo que nos aferramos*
Otra de las frases budistas en la que *se muestra el espíritu de renuncia de la filosofía de Buda*.
si lo que ha reemplazado al cristianismo es el feminismo y el cristianismo era una religión de esclavos, ahora simplemente han duplicado el número de esclavos , no es así ?


Así Habló Zaratustra. Nietzsche

LOS FILÓSOFOS QUE INSPIRARON A HITLER : Schopenhauer, Kant , Nietzsche ¿ quién inspira a la juventud española ? Nacho Vidal ? Jorge Javier ?


NIETZSCHE Y SU CRÍTICA AL CRISTIANISMO COMO RELIGIÓN DE LOS ESCLAVOS | Expediente Ultra


Moral de amos y esclavos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Nietzsche: Crítica al cristianismo — Eukeni Acebal


Tao - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Yate&frutas (24 Sep 2020)

@ATARAXIO , qué pasa en el caso de ser estéril pero tu mujer no? (sin garantía de esto último por no haberlo probado) 
Lo correcto es romper y darle esa oportunidad con otro? Y si ella se niega por estar enamorada?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Sep 2020)

Yate&frutas dijo:


> @ATARAXIO , qué pasa en el caso de ser estéril pero tu mujer no? (sin garantía de esto último por no haberlo probado)
> Lo correcto es romper y darle esa oportunidad con otro? Y si ella se niega por estar enamorada?



Lo que tú indicas es un caso extraordinario y que pocas veces sucede. 
Bien es cierto que la gente que tiene alguna limitación o complejo , intenta superarse y superar a los demás , como echenique en el congreso o los que se empeñan en escalar montañas . Conocer y aceptar nuestras limitaciones nos hace un favor. 

Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de las mujeres españolas renuncia a ser madres inducidas por el gobierno, no tiene sentido el empeño de algunas mujeres que son justo las que no deberían serlo. 













*LA BOMBA GAY*

Es hacer creer a los españoles y las españolas que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una familia como se hizo toda la vida y siguen haciendo en los 8.000 millones de habitantes del planeta.

Han conseguido que en España *las mujeres se comporten como gays y los hombres como lesbianas. drogadictos del sexo.

Se trata de enviciar a los españoles , como hicieron con el opio los ingleses para conquistar China.*

Los millones de abortos de Zapatero son mucho peor que los casos de esterilización de Fujimori.

Lo mismo es esterilizar de forma quirúrgica que a través de la ingeniería social. Si una española llega a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos, es lo mismo que ser estéril .

Ella es la última de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remontan a principio de los tiempos . *El lugar en el mundo destinado a los hijos de sus hijos será ocupado por hijos de musulmanas*

De los 35 millones de españoles autóctonos que había cuando murió Franco , para mantener esa población , todas las mujeres tendrían que haber tenido lo menos una hija para reemplazarse a sí mismas y un hijo para reemplazar al padre, y eso no ha sucedido , por lo tanto de los 47 millones de habitantes de España, necesariamente son extranjeros o hijos de extranjeros. y este proceso de exterminio ya será irreversible en sólo 10 años.




Perú archiva el caso de la esterilización 'forzada' de mujeres


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2020)

Está sufriendo las consecuencias del feminismo y debería servir de ejemplo.

Ser madre empieza desde el primer segundo de fecundación del óvulo . Incluso antes cuando se elige al padre.

Tanto la gestación, como la lactancia y los 3 primeros años de la vida de los bebés requieren una atención absoluta , por eso la naturaleza dispuso que la mitad de los seres humanos fuesen hembras y que los machos se vinculasen con las hembras para ayudarlas en todo lo que necesitasen y no tuviesen que hacer esfuerzos . Pero es que lo hace cualquier especie cuyas crías nacen desvalidas. El imán del amor , es precisamente para eso, no para darse gusto al cuerpo .

*Se llama exogestación.* Los humanos al haber desarrollado un cerebro tan grande ( antinatural ) no podría salir la cabeza por el canal del parto ni por los huesos de la pelvis , y es la razón por la que nacemos en estado fetal , para llegar al estado de desarrollo con el que nacen los gorilas o chimpancés son necesarios otros 9 meses. Y es el tiempo que los bebés deben estar aferrados a la teta como los marsupiales . La teta hace la vez del cordón umbilical. Es por eso por lo que se calman los bebés al darle un chupete, imaginan que están con su madre.





























































*9 MESES DENTRO, 9 MESES SIN DESPEGARSE DE SU MADRE. *Somos una especie de marsupiales como los canguros , donde en vez de bolsa están los brazos de la madre y portearlos con telas que desde hace decenas de miles de años, eran pieles. Es tal el instinto de porteo , que la obsesión de las mujeres por llevar un bolso es que realmente es un bebé imaginario que está grabado en su instinto . No necesitan nada del bolso , sólo calmar su mente ansiosa .


EXTEROGESTACIÓN O EXOGESTACIÓN, ¿QUÉ ES? - mamatambienaprende.com
*no se puede estar al plato y a las tajadas .*
Quien pretende hacer dos cosas importantes al mismo tiempo, no deja a nadie contento.

Alternar la atención es metabólicamente costoso.
Es un hecho que no puede hacer todo lo que tiene que hacer. ¡Tienes que postergar algo!















Los bebés prematuros tienen 15 veces más probabilidades de enfermar de jóvenes

https://www.infosalus.com/asistenci...mas-cronicos-adolescencia-20170123145828.html

Última edició


----------



## eL PUERRO (28 Sep 2020)

hE HABIERTO un CHANJE.org para frenar el ABUSO DE GUACAMAYOS


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

" el sexo como locos " es precisamente por ser infructuoso. Es un ansia constante de llegar a una finalidad que no llega . 

el sexo es un proceso biológico , un mecanismo para fecundar a la hembra . Es una etapa de un ciclo reproductivo. Precisamente este hilo es para advertir que lo que está pasando por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, es que mucha gente está siendo destruida por impedir que avancen en los sucesivos ciclos y etapas de la vida. 

Mucha gente destruída se convierte en el conjunto de la sociedad. 

la pérdida del instinto maternal, paternal y la inseguridad jurídica son unas de tantas estrategias de ingeniería social para castrar a los occidentales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

cualquier crisis por la que pasamos , es una oportunidad de oro , pues la gente sólo cambia cuando está bajo una enorme presión. mientras la situación sea tolerable se tolerará, cuando ya no se pueda tolerar, nos transformará.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

Leopardo dijo:


> A ver, tú tienes pareja estable?, de cuántos años, y cómo haces para que te dure.
> Siempre hablas de teorías antropológicas y psicológicas que quedan muy bonitas y pueden tener sentido pero la realidad siempre es otra



de los 8.000 millones de habitantes del planeta , la inmensa mayoría viven de forma acorde con las etapas de la vida. Es decir tienen una vida dichosa y normal y lo más probable es que lleguen a nietos o por lo menos lleguen a existir. 

Lo que está pasando en España es único en el planeta y en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

Me tomarían por magufo. ya hay bastantes. 

Imagínate que llego a Arabia Saudita a decirles que el Corán son todo mentiras y que Alá es una invención para someterlos y dominarlos. 
No sólo me tomarían por loco, sino que me encerrarían en la cárcel. 

En España se vive en una secta similar, la diferencia es que es mucho más peligrosa porque es criminal y suicida. 

A estas alturas puedo afirmar sin ninguna duda que la población española ( europea occidental ) ha sido adoctrinada y cada vez más , para aceptar su propio exterminio. Que diga esto alguien como yo que siempre fui un escéptico, ateo, apolítico , que mantuve siempre una saludable distancia terapéutica con cualquier doctrina, falacia , superchería, que nunca creí en horóscopos ni extraterrestres , ni siquiera en el viaje a la Luna ... 

a estas alturas después de años recopilando datos, la conclusión es tajante. No sé si se llama plan Kalergi o lo que sea, pero que es una guerra genocida encubierta es indudable y el coronavirus, a estas alturas, todo el mundo ya debería dar por hecho que va en el mismo pack del feminismo, el LGTB, la destrucción de las familias , el cambio climático, el marxismo cultural y toda la mandanga .

Millones de niños españoles asesinados en el vientre de sus madres después de los atentados de los trenes de Atocha el día de las elecciones, ya se puede tener una idea clara para que metieron a Zapatero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

existes porque tuviste antepasados que vivían en chozas hace cientos de miles de años 

tus antepasados tuvieron , cuidaron y amaron a sus hijos de una manera inteligente e instintiva , hasta que pudieron llegar a edad reproductiva 

a pesar del hambre , las epidemias, las hambrunas , las guerras tribales , la glaciación, si es que existes es porqué consiguieron superar todas esas circunstancias 

LA PÉRDIDA DEL INSTINTO MATERNAL Y PATERNAL EN LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA ESTÁ DISEÑADA EN LOS DESPACHOS. 

Se inicia arrancando al bebé de su madre y enviándole a las guarderías , cuanto antes se separe , más se trastorna su cerebro de una forma irremediable. El bebé no forma correctamente las conexiones neuronales de la relación madre / hijo , y cuando el biberón se transforma en un mero trámite como un jeringazo , por una persona ajena a su madre , el bebé en la edad adulta desarrollará las parafilias sexuales que tan habituales son en la población española. TANTAS QUE YA SE VEN COMO UNA NORMALIDAD. 

Se han hecho experimentos en guarderías con niños de 4 años , colocando juguetes amontonados y las niñas de forma instintiva cogían muñecas y los niños camiones , pistolas , espadas .. los juguetes de niños. nuestro comportamiento está programado como el de cualquier otra especie, a no ser que usted se crea un semidios. 

la tendencia de las niñas a jugar con las muñecas es porque son la representación de su hermanito imaginario, y era precisamente al acompañar y fijarse en su madre cuidando a su nuevo bebé, cuando completaba su mente como futura madre . 

*EL FEMINISMO ES UNA SECTA SATÁNICA QUE DECONSTRUYE A LAS PERSONAS PARA CONVERTIRLAS EN HERRAMIENTAS PRODUCTIVAS. *

Es una imposición fanática para tener el doble de esclavos aportando inmensas cantidades de dinero a través de los impuestos que las élites genocidas y traidoras que diseñan este tipo de ataques se quedan inventando crisis como las hipotecas o esto del coronavirus. 

A estas alturas todo el mundo debería suponer , que feminismo, destrucción de las familias, LGTB, guarderías, abortos, zapatero, endeudamiento de los países occidentales, y el coronavirus como doctrina del shock y el cambio climático como amenaza del fin del mundo, pertenecen todos al pack de esa secta satánica que saquea países. 

Como si fuesen los amos de una plantación de algodón, prefieren que las esclavas aborten antes de perder el tiempo criando esclavos, puesto que pueden traerse de otros lados , y es ahí donde entra el plan " no hay razas ni fronteras "


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

los humanos crean vinculaciones permanentes . es decir se emparejan para toda la vida como pasa en todas las especies cuyas crías nacen desvalidas.

Entre las mucha formas de reproducirse , en los mamíferos por ejemplo, están los mamíferos de madriguera, como los lobos, los que al nacer ya pueden correr detrás de su madre, como jabalíes o cebras... los marsupiales que nacen en estado fetal y que se enganchan a un pezón de su madre como los canguros y los humanos. Pincha en este hilo si quieres ampliar este concepto.

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva

Entre las aves , por ejemplo, están los *nidícolas* , como su nombre indica , son las aves que se emparejan y permanecen juntos puesto que las crías nacen en estado embrionario y son imprescindibles ambos para que sobrevivan.

y los *nidífugos*, como las avestruces, gallinas , faisanes ... que ya pueden correr detrás de la madre , que no necesita emparejarse , es decir que las crías se valen por sí mismas para conseguir alimento.

EN LOS HUMANOS, sólo han sobrevivido los hijos de los padres que se esforzaron en cuidar de la madre y de sus crías, los demás han muerto y con ellos esa genética .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2020)

¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros )


----------



## Elezar03 (13 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A estas alturas puedo afirmar sin ninguna duda que la población española ( europea occidental ) ha sido adoctrinada y cada vez más , para aceptar su propio exterminio. Que diga esto alguien como yo que siempre fui un escéptico, ateo, apolítico , que mantuve siempre una saludable distancia terapéutica con cualquier doctrina, falacia , superchería, que nunca creí en horóscopos ni extraterrestres , ni siquiera en el viaje a la Luna ...
> 
> a estas alturas después de años recopilando datos, la conclusión es tajante. No sé si se llama plan Kalergi o lo que sea, pero que es una guerra genocida encubierta es indudable y el coronavirus, a estas alturas, todo el mundo ya debería dar por hecho que va en el mismo pack del feminismo, el LGTB, la destrucción de las familias , el cambio climático, el marxismo cultural y toda la mandanga .
> 
> Millones de niños españoles asesinados en el vientre de sus madres después de los atentados de los trenes de Atocha el día de las elecciones, ya se puede tener una idea clara para que metieron a Zapatero.





ATARAXIO dijo:


> *EL FEMINISMO ES UNA SECTA SATÁNICA QUE DECONSTRUYE A LAS PERSONAS PARA CONVERTIRLAS EN HERRAMIENTAS PRODUCTIVAS. *
> 
> Es una imposición fanática para tener el doble de esclavos aportando inmensas cantidades de dinero a través de los impuestos que las élites genocidas y traidoras que diseñan este tipo de ataques se quedan inventando crisis como las hipotecas o esto del coronavirus.
> 
> A estas alturas todo el mundo debería suponer , que feminismo, destrucción de las familias, LGTB, guarderías, abortos, zapatero, endeudamiento de los países occidentales, y el coronavirus como doctrina del shock y el cambio climático como amenaza del fin del mundo, pertenecen todos al pack de esa secta satánica que saquea países.



¿Cómo le haces para tener un nivel de estrés mental bajo estando a sabiendas de toda esa información?... Y peor aún, si se es consciente de que poco y nada de esperanza hay


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Cómo le haces para tener un nivel de estrés mental bajo estando a sabiendas de toda esa información?... Y peor aún, si se es consciente de que poco y nada de esperanza hay



Juan Carlos tan pronto tocó el poder , corrió a la metrópoli a rendir España. Allí le dieron una ovación porque no hizo falta bombardearnos. 

Juan Carlos era el equivalente al Sha de Persia. En 1979 cuando Jomeini echó al traidor, en Irán había 36 millones de habitantes , hoy hay 83 millones, todos autóctonos todos patriotas. De haber seguido el Sha, Irán le habrían saqueado todo su petróleo millones de iraníes habrían sido abortados, la mitad serían extranjeros para diluir el sentimiento patriótico y que no tuviesen interés en proteger su patria y su riqueza. 

Estarían ocupados drogándose con cocaína y con parafilias sexuales. 

Sé mucho más pero no se puede decir en público. 


La primera vez que Juan Carlos I dijo “democracia”
Discurso ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos (2 de junio de 1976) - RTVE.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Cómo le haces para tener un nivel de estrés mental bajo estando a sabiendas de toda esa información?... Y peor aún, si se es consciente de que poco y nada de esperanza hay



El mundo no es el sitio guay que nos quieren hacer creer. Las tensiones son enormes siempre cercanas a una guerra nuclear devastadora. 

Si no fuese así no existirían los arsenales nucleares ni habría un ejército en cada país. para defenderse de quién ? ¿ de los extraterrestres ? 








*DANIEL ESTULIN: “EL ISIS ES UNA CREACIÓN, UNA PROLONGACIÓN Y UN AGENTE DE LA OTAN”*

Lo que está ocurriendo no es una guerra de religión, sino un juego geopolítico dirigido por las potencias occidentales y los Amos del Mundo. A día de hoy, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y sus socios regionales como Arabia Saudí han creado, armado, financiado, protegido y desatado el extremismo islámico sobre el mundo. 
“La llamada guerra global contra el terrorismo se ha convertido en uno de los mayores engaños criminales de la historia moderna”. “La amenaza terrorista local es una invención. Sí, los terroristas existen, y sin embargo ¿quién los puso ahí en primer lugar? ¿Quién sentó las bases, los financió, les proporcionó armamento, les observaba marchar y asesinar con impunidad por casi todo Oriente Medio?”. 

El Estado Islámico de Iraq y Siria (ISIS) es un instrumento al servicio de la estrategia de la guerra civil, y está financiado y armado por las mismas fuerzas lideradas por Estados Unidos que lanzan bombas sobre él en Siria e Iraq”. 

El Reino Unido no sólo es el epicentro y el hogar de decenas de las organizaciones terroristas internacionales más sangrientas, sino que los terroristas afincados en Inglaterra operan amparados por el gobierno y la Corona británicos”. 


Los saudíes, que gobiernan en virtud de una alianza centenaria con los fanáticos wahabíes, son la mayor fuente de financiación del terrorismo yihadista global. Arabia Saudí es “el punto neurálgico del control y despliegue del terror wahabí en todo el planeta”.

Arabia Saudí, creación del Imperio británico, es una marioneta en sus manos, “el actor clave en este programa de caos y disturbios planificados”. Y “no queda ninguna duda de que Riad y Al Qaeda actúan en estrecha colaboración”.

“En la actualidad, la fuente de todo el terrorismo internacional importante es la alianza imperial anglo-saudí”.

Y dentro de esa alianza imperial hay un claro reparto de papeles: “Los británicos fijaron la política, definieron el diseño, organizaron el terreno y protegieron y apoyaron a los terroristas, pero el dinero siempre procedía de Arabia”.

El Imperio del dinero depende de la supresión del progreso científico y del conocimiento, favoreciendo el atraso y la ignorancia. El Imperio necesita un mundo con habitantes ignorantes y dóciles”. 

“Los anglo-estadounidenses, en connivencia con los ricos países petroleros árabes liderados por Arabia Saudí, han creado un ejército del Califato con los yihadistas que han salido de la guerra de Siria… algo que los yihadistas nunca habrían logrado por sí solos”. 

“Nos encontramos ante una iniciativa liderada por Estados Unidos para azotar la región por medio del ISIS y sus fuerzas asociadas, con el fin de acabar totalmente con la estabilidad y la capacidad de Siria, Iraq e Irán de coordinar cualquier acción militar, económica o política significativa”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Cómo le haces para tener un nivel de estrés mental bajo estando a sabiendas de toda esa información?... Y peor aún, si se es consciente de que poco y nada de esperanza hay



El control del canal de Suez es el punto de caliente del planeta . Ahí reside la clave de la desestabilización mundial . El bloqueo de ese canal supone desabastecer de petróleo e impedir el paso a los cargueros chinos que ya son imprescindibles para que funcione occidente. 

Guerra del Sinaí - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

Tú como humanos te refieres a la gente con parafilias como tú en los países degenerados. 

El resto del planeta sigue siendo normal, y eso explica que países como Etiopía , Nigeria, o Irak hayan pasado de 30 millones de habitantes a 110 millones .

Sé consciente de que ni tu padre, ni tu abuelo , ni ninguno de tus antepasados se han portado como tú , por eso existes y por eso eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes. 

Eres víctima de un ataque de ingeniería social para castrar a los españoles y europeos occidentales


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

El gran engañabobos es hacer creer que los valores inculcados a los occidentales son universales y eso es mentira. Países como Etiopía pasaron de 30 millones de habitantes a 110 millones en pocos años . En esos países ni existe el feminismo ni el coronavirus


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2020)

yo no sé quién eres, no te conozco de nada , me dirijo a alguien que llamó pulsiones a lo que yo llamo vicios y parafilias . eso es todo. 

Eres tú el que se ha tragado esta novedosa forma de desperdiciar el tiempo de vida , que deberías ser consciente que es un suceso breve .


----------



## Gorrión (13 Oct 2020)

El que se va ir al ignore por subnormal eres tú.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2020)

puto asco. A la gente se le ha ido la cabeza 

29 Cosas que la gente desearía saber sobre el sexo anal antes de probarlo


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2020)

En estos últimos 30 años, se han asesinado a cientos de millones de bebés europeos en los vientres de sus madres , condicionadas a través de la ingeniería social, haciéndoles creer que tener hijos era algo malo , de hecho los estados financian estos crímenes y por lo tanto los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios de un plan genocida.

No es casualidad que coincidan los países atacados con el coronavirus con los países abortistas, antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas.

Por otro lado al sexualizar a la adolescencia ( véase al coletas promocionando la serie de la veneno ) la degeneración sexual lleva a concebir las relaciones como un simple entretenimiento con los genitales , deconstruyendo el verdadero sentido que es el de formar familias o unidades reproductivas.

Hacen todo lo posible para que las mujeres superen los 25 años sin haber tenido hijos . A partir de esa edad , si ha sido una carruselera seguirá siéndolo el resto de su vida.

el debate de ayer. Un delirio completo . La degeneración en España ya está institucionalizada. mira a partir del minuto 30 y flipa con lo de chuparse los niños los genitales . ¿Quién educa a quién? - Programa 5 - RTVE.es

Mapa del aborto en el mundo: qué dice y cómo afecta la legislación en los distintos países


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2020)

La razón de la tensión de la fidelidad : el coito, el orgasmo, el deseo , el placer y la felicidad . Todo lo que debes saber y no te han contado


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2020)

*LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD


Se ha hecho creer a la población de determinados países ( los que están siendo atacados con el coronavirus ) que han descubierto el sexo en esta generación y que follar es la razón para emparejarse y lo que sostiene a las parejas .

Es algo completamente absurdo puesto que en el momento que falle el deseo , que suele ser después de los primeros polvos, la relación deja de tener sentido y se derrumba todo. con todas las consecuencias emocionales y lo menos perder un tiempo de vida y energía de forma inútil.*

es a través de las películas y de las series donde se impone este nuevo modelo de conducta a la población occidental, normalizando algo que ha sido tabú desde principio de los tiempos que es la lujuria y pensar en el sexo como un objetivo primordial en la vida.

*Nada hay más fácil que el sexo. *En el patio de un manicomio sueltas a locos y locas y al cabo de un rato están todos retozando como puercos .
Lo mismo que los animales que viven en el zoo donde las parafilias y la hipersexualidad desahogan su vida trastornada.

UNA DE DOS :

O ESTABAN EQUIVOCADOS TODOS LOS SABIOS QUE EN EL MUNDO HA HABIDO

O ESTÁN EQUIVOCADOS LOS QUE HAN DECIDIDO ESTA DERIVA SOCIAL DESTRUCTIVA.

*La lucha contra la lujuria ha sido constante desde principio de los tiempos .* De hecho tenemos actualmente las tribus primitivas que siguen viviendo como hace decenas de miles de años y tienen rituales y normas de conducta extremadamente restrictivos con el sexo, hasta el punto que extirpan el clítoris de las mujeres y les hacen la circuncisión a los hombres . Esas mutilaciones más que físicas son mentales , para que quede bien grabado en la mente del niño y la niña que el sexo es algo serio .

Lo contrario siempre es fuente de conflictos

Las negociaciones para encontrar pareja entre las familias, las dotes que son una enorme cantidad de riqueza , la obligación de casarse con el grupo de edad , los castigos como la muerte a pedradas por la infidelidad o el abandono de la familia ....
Las vinculaciones " la fidelidad " no son imposiciones sociales sino la normalidad . Una cigüeña se reencuentra año tras año con su pareja igual que el resto de las especies que se emparejan .

*Es tan antinatural robar la mujer de tu prójimo como robar a su hijo y ambas cosas están sucediendo en la distopía llamada divorcio, donde algunos hombres trastornados reemplazan al verdadero padre de familia incapaces de formar la suya propia.



Yo no hablo como un puritano sino como un experto en la materia.*

He tenido infinidad de encuentros sexuales en la primera cita, nada excepcional en estos tiempos si eres medianamente atractivo y lanzado .

No sirve para nada.

Llegué a pensar que tendría algo de sentido perder una tarde entera o una semana entera, o dos semanas ... si cobrase por ello. De hecho la única diferencia entre las personas promiscuas y las putas es que por lo menos estas cobran y le da sentido a su acto , porque si follar diese felicidad, las putas serían felices .


*El sexo promiscuo, el coito, es como pincharse con la aguja de una jeringa cargada de heroína.


El orgasmo apareció en nuestros antepasados los peces, para sincronizar la eyaculación del macho y la puesta de los huevos de esta manera no se dispersase en el agua.
Los peces no tienen pene y sincronizan ese shock eléctrico en el cerebro, a través de movimientos parecidos a un baile.*



El coito en los humanos es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida, consiste en extraer el semen del anterior , su mecánica no es frente a frente sino desde atrás y es ahí donde encaja todo: la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero como si fuese un manguera que encaja perfectamente en donde tiene que encajar. Como se puede apreciar en la resonancia magnética , si se hace frente a frente, la salida de la uretra choca con el fondo de la vagina desparramando el semen y haciendo casi imposible la fecundación y sobre todo facilitando al siguiente que pueda limpiar el canal vaginal .

*No es natural que las hembras humanas ovulen cada mes.* Lo normal , lo que fue desde principio de los tiempos , es que cuando se producía la ovulación y la hembra homínida entraba en celo , siempre quedaba embarazada, pues era copulada por múltiples machos . Raro sería que no quedase . Un ciclo como pasa en todas las hembras de todas las especies , que dura varios años : embarazo, lactancia ( que inhibe la ovulación ) . Lógicamente una gorila o una ballena, no vuelve a quedar embarazada mientras está criando a un bebé.

*Por lo tanto los anticonceptivos provocan un estado de celo permanente en las hembras humanas con toda la tensión y angustia que eso genera , pues un estado de celo permanente en la hembra humana de naturaleza promiscua , le lleva a desear a otros machos al margen del macho con el que haya creado vínculos.

PARA EVITAR EL ESTADO DE CELO PERMANENTE DE LA HEMBRA HUMANA , DEBE SEGUIR EL CICLO NATURAL COMO SU MADRE, SU ABUELA , SU BISABUELA Y TODAS SUS ANTEPASADAS , POR ESO EXISTE .*

El deseo es como tener hambre todo el tiempo . No es algo premeditado ni que la persona pueda controlar con su voluntad. El deseo se puede aumentar o reducir con químicos artificiales , por lo tanto es una cuestión bioquímica.

_*El deseo es la búsqueda del llamado placer , que no es otra cosa que la recompensa del organismo por hacer una función biológica a priori desagradable , como invadir un cuerpo ajeno con el propio o dejarse invadir , o ingerir pedazos de animales que estuvieron vivos. las personas con anorexia no sienten placer al comer y por lo tanto ven la comida con asco de la misma manera que se ve el sexo si no hay deseo.*_

Pero mucha gente confunde FELICIDAD CON PLACER , y ese es el gran error. Es como suponer que un fumador o un heroinómano es feliz por el hecho de respirar humo o pincharse la vena.


EL SECRETO DE LA FELICIDAD ES LA AUSENCIA DEL DESEO

( BUDA )


1. El ser humano sufre

2. El sufrimiento procede del deseo. Deseamos cosas que, al no ser alcanzadas (o al perderlas) nos producen sufrimiento

3. Eliminando el deseo pondremos fin a nuestro sufrimiento

4. Existe un camino para extinguir el deseo y el sufrimiento: el camino intermedio entre la búsqueda de la felicidad en los placeres de los sentidos












, el clítoris que es un órgano sensorial como la lengua que detecta a través de los movimientos de la cópula cuando llega el momento de la eyaculación y si la hembra desea al macho y coincide con el momento de ovulación, el orgasmo es una convulsión del útero para desplazar el óvulo a la entrada y que sea inundado con el semen.

*Por lo tanto, convertir un acto fisiológico en un hábito , desequilibra la bioquímica cerebral convirtiendo a la persona en un adicto, es decir una víctima, un esclavo , un pelele angustiado que por dos segundos de chute trastorna toda su vida y la convierte en ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia.

Es la razón por la que personajes como Justin Bieber que tenía a su alcance todo el sexo del mundo , caen en depresiones y al borde del suicidio .*
La gente que no entiende estos procesos confunde placer con felicidad cuando son todo lo contrario.

¿ de verdad han visto alguna vez a un drogadicto , un borracho o un fumador feliz por estar drogándose ?

Es esa la razón por la que LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA SIEMPRE HAN ESTADO UNIDAS , ambas son el descontrol emocional que destruye a la persona y al conjunto de la sociedad.

la mitología de todas las civilizaciones desde hace miles de años, está plagada de relatos para* apaciguar la lujuria y el mono loco que salta de rama en rama que todos llevamos dentro.

las endorfinas, también conocidas como «hormonas de la felicidad», son cadenas de proteínas, elaboradas por el propio organismo, que se encargan de estimular las áreas cerebrales que producen placer al organismo. Estas sustancias son conocidas también como opiáceos endógenos, debido a que su composición química y su actuación es muy semejante a la de los derivados del opio, como la heroína y la morfina.*


la *serotonina*. Esta hormona, sintetizada por el cuerpo a través del aminoácido triptófano, es *responsable de nuestra sensación de placer* ya que, entre otras funciones, actúa como un modulador del funcionamiento de otros neurotransmisores, como son la noradrenalina o la dopamina (relacionados con problemas como la ansiedad, el miedo o la agresividad).

La* dopamina* es un neurotransmisor generado por nuestro organismo responsable de nuestro* bienestar, *nuestra* motivación para emprender acciones nuevas,* (se genera con la curiosidad y el aprendizaje), y también es responsable de proporcionarnos *recompensas *tanto en el momento de tomar decisiones para hacer algo, como en el momento de haber cumplido un objetivo marcado.

La *Oxitocina *es un compuesto cerebral importante en la construcción de la confianza, que es necesaria para desarrollar relaciones emocionales. *Es la hormona del amor* por excelencia. De hecho *abrazar a una persona o dar de mamar a tu bebé* es *una forma muy rápida de aumentar sus niveles en el cerebro.









*


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2020)

*ES EN PAN Y CIRCO ROMANO LLEVADO A LA MÁXIMA EXPRESIÓN *

Han conseguido abobar a la población occidental como si fuera un rebaño de zombies que están tan obsesionados por conseguir el siguiente orgasmo que se olvidan de lo fundamental de la vida y de protegerse de los enemigos. Básicamente lo que le pasa a cualquier animal en celo que pierde la precaución y la sensatez para tener toda su voluntad dirigida y focalizada al olor que emana la vagina de la hembra. 






*El orgasmo es destructivo y satánico porque trastorna la mente de las personas de la misma manera que lo hace la heroína o cualquier otra droga dura

por eso los mismos que buscan la destrucción social , insisten en el orgasmo. es más fácil que repartir opio. 

Placer sexual, ese derecho que las mujeres nos hemos dejado arrebatar | ¡PACIFISTA!*

Para simplificarlo y entenderlo bien si te imaginas las parafilias extremas que ya son normalidad , ya lo simplifico todo. 


Nadie echa en falta drogarse si no se droga. sólo los drogadictos tienen la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia y su vida gira en torno a la siguiente dosis.

La clave de todo y es una clave muy importante que hay que tener siempre presente y es lo más importante que he aprendido en todos estos años y es mi lema de vida y es imprescindible saberlo....

El orgasmo no vale para nada. lo hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces. es un choque eléctrico para unas funciones biológicas muy concretas, qué es la sincronización entre la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación del macho para que no se lo lleve el agua
Que los humanos hayamos aprendido a manipular ese choque eléctrico, simplemente nos asemeja a las ratas de laboratorio a las cuales han colocado unos electrodos y que aprietan una palanca para activarlos
*
Pero es que todo esto se sabe desde hace miles de años. por eso las civilizaciones han apaciguado al mono loco que salta de rama en rama y que todos llevamos dentro*

La virginidad, el matrimonio, la fidelidad daba orden en la vida de las personas porque estaban ocupados en mantener a su familia y criar sus hijos. 

Se señalaba a las putas y maricones por su modo disruptivo de vida que necesariamente perjudicaba al orden social. Las madres solteras también eran rechazadas porque eres una amenaza para las mujeres casadas. Suponían que como ellas deambulaban buscando un marido intentarían robar el marido de otra.

Eran demasiado viejas para empezar de nuevo porque la vida tenía unos ciclos muy definidos. Y su hijo de soltera ya la señalaba como mujer adúltera infiel y que tenía sexo sin estar casada
La cuestión es
*¿ es mejor este nuevo modelo de sociedad? La gente es más feliz y tiene una vida más dichosa?*

Lo que cuenta siempre son las consecuencias

Tanto para el individuo como para el conjunto de la sociedad

La extrapolación del modo de vida gay al resto de la sociedad , lo que yo le llamo *la bomba gay* , está teniendo unas consecuencias catastróficas en todos los ámbitos . es la primera vez en la historia la humanidad que está pasando. Pero ojo *sólo en los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas que son precisamente los que están siendo atacados con el coronavirus.*


Por lo tanto no es difícil concluir de que es una estrategia de ingeniería social entre otras, para destruirnos . La gran sorpresa llegará solo en 15 años cuando todas las mujeres occidentales ( solo el 2% de la humanidad ) siguen a la menopausia al unísono y todo habrá acabado



No debemos confundir placer con felicidad - SUMA FELICIDAD

Las ratas que prefirieron el placer a la comida ... y a la vida

6 principios de Sun Tzu para emprendedores - Mi Propio Jefe


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

la población española es la más ignorante del planeta en cuestiones emocionales .

Las soluciones que daba el catolicismo , aunque infantiles , absurdas e incongruentes , por lo menos a determinado tipo de gente calmaba su angustia de vivir al pensar en dios , el cielo, el infierno o alguna frase a modo de refrán que había aprendido en la misa.

la población española es muy inculta. A diferencia de otros países cristianos ( protestantes ) donde la lectura y comprensión de la biblia era algo común, en España no había tradición de leerla , y aunque no sea el libro más adecuado para hacerse sabio, menos es nada.

NADA ES LO QUE TIENEN LOS ESPAÑOLES ACTUALES . Se ha dejado a la población a la deriva , enfrascados en pornografía , cocaína, alcohol y obsesionados por el sexo y esa es la causa de tantos problemas emocionales.

LA IGNORANCIA DE COMO FUNCIONA LA MENTE y la falta de herramientas emocionales para poder soportar los inevitables envites de la vida.

Por el contrario en cualquier otra parte del mundo , desde niños los musulmanes son formados con normas que les alejan de las situaciones que les llevan a una vida mal vivida . Los Chinos con Confucio, con Buda y Lao Tsé, los Indios con sus múltiples doctrinas.

Y es esa la razón por la que prolifera la población en cualquier otro país excepto España, un país de viciosos en busca del placer sin darse cuenta que es lo contrario a la felicidad.

Es por eso porque este país tiene que ser repoblado con excedentes de cualquier otro. Los españoles no se reproducen porque son unos amargados , tienen un estilo de vida destructivo y toda la responsabilidad recae sobre los políticos ineptos y criminales que en vez de ocuparse de la felicidad de la gente , se ocupan de arengarnos , enfrentarnos , enfadarnos , destruirnos.

Dicho lo cual, nadie que no sepa que es la meditación está capacitado para hablar de ello .
Pero no es necesario complicarse la vida con conceptos que son de otras civilizaciones y que tendríamos que volver a nacer para entenderlos.

EL MINDFULNESS es una recopilación de lo mejor del BUDISMO adaptado a la mentalidad occidental y es muy recomendable investigar sobre el tema aunque no te encuentres en una situación angustiosa.

Para circular con un coche tienes que conocer las normas de tráfico y como se maneja. si alguien recuerda la primera vez que cogió un volante y lo difícil que parecía LUEGO TODO ES FÁCIL CUANDO SE SABE

*Pues la mente es igual . Mucha gente no se ha preocupado de leer el libro de instrucciones de la mente humana .*


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

“Nos hicieron creer que cada uno de nosotros es la mitad de una naranja, y que la vida sólo tiene sentido cuando encontramos la otra mitad. No nos contaron que ya nacemos enteros, que nadie en la vida merece cargar en las espaldas la responsabilidad de completar lo que nos falta.

Nos hicieron creer en una fórmula llamada “dos en uno”: dos personas pensando igual, actuando igual, y que era eso lo que funcionaba. No nos contaron que eso tiene nombre: anulación. Y que sólo siendo individuos con personalidad propia podremos tener una relación saludable.

Nos hicieron creer que el matrimonio es obligatorio y que los deseos fuera de ese término deben ser reprimidos.

Nos hicieron creer que sólo hay una fórmula para ser feliz, la misma para todos, y los que escapan de ella están condenados a la marginalidad.

No nos contaron que estas fórmulas son equivocadas, frustran a las personas, son alienantes, y que podemos intentar otras alternativas.

Tampoco nos dijeron que nadie nos iba a decir todo esto… cada uno lo va a tener que descubrir solo.
Y entonces, cuando estés muy enamorado de ti mismo, podrás ser muy feliz y amar de verdad a alguien.

Vivimos en un mundo donde nos escondemos para hacer el amor… aunque la violencia se practica a plena luz del día.”

John Lennon


----------



## ray merryman (5 Nov 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Por eso cuando estás en nofap varias semanas te vuelves un imán de chochetes


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

ray merryman dijo:


> Por eso cuando estás en nofap varias semanas te vuelves un imán de chochetes


----------



## Saluter (11 Nov 2020)

No se entiende nada, de lo mal redactado que está.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2020)

Saluter dijo:


> No se entiende nada, de lo mal redactado que está.



no es la redacción. Es el concepto que no encaja con tus esquemas mentales 

relee y concéntrate


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2020)

Es todo un constructo social ,
¿ qué tiene un llamado heterosexual en común tú con un violador , o un señor gordo con un minipene casado con una maruja , o con un solterón que no ha tocado mujer en su vida aunque lo desee ? a todos les gustan los coños ... y ?

¿ te identificas con el grupo de " hombres que le gustan los coños o los penes ?

¿ no ves que es absurdo ?

Es posible que entre los muchos trastornos mentales que hay ....
y parafilias , un llamado gay puede hacer de todo y más ... EXCEPTO TOCAR UN COÑO !!!!!


ESA ES LA CUESTIÓN

¿ no te das cuenta que son todo códigos de conducta y rituales para crear identidades inventadas ? es una secta . Y se drogan con la dopamina generada por el sexo
¿ qué diferencia un culo de un coño ? ¿ y si una mujer va a un cuarto oscuro de gays y los manosea a todos ? ¿ se vuelven machos ?

es todo ridículo

EL SEXO ES UNA POLITOXICOMANÍA . Se puede estimular la producción de dopamina con diferentes hábitos , de la misma manera que unos toman heroína , otros cocaína , otros pastillas y a saber la de drogas que hay que no sabemos
la gente se droga con sus genitales

*Cuando hablo de la bomba gay no es una broma .*


El sexo, el orgasmo y lo digo una vez más , lo heredamos de nuestros antepasados los peces, mira tú si es algo viejo como para que vengan ahora como si fuese una novedad .

Lo que pretenden es destruir a las personas y al conjunto de la sociedad . Siempre ,siempre , en todas las civilizaciones , se apaciguaron los ánimos sexuales porque eran siempre fuente de problemas

Para que se entienda como se trastorna la mente con el sexo es fácil .

Imagina que alguien tiene un cachorrito de perro y jugando o con ánimo libidinoso le masajea su pene . A partir de ese momento , lo que era un animal alegre y juguetón que se entusiasmaba con cualquier cosa en la vida , toda su atención queda focalizada en volver a conseguir ese chute .

" SE ENAMORA " de la persona que le maniobró , e intentará montar su mano , su brazo, su pierna de forma obsesiva porque en su mente sólo existe el deseo.

LAS DROGAS EXISTEN PORQUE DE CASUALIDAD ENCAJAN EN LOS RECEPTORES DEL PLACER .

Los cerdos que se usan como sementales en las granjas , se ponen a chillar de alegría y se excitan cuando oyen los pasos del operario que les extrae el semen .

ESO ES EL SEXO , TODO LO DEMÁS SON PATRAÑAS


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Es un error suponer que los occidentales somos más inteligentes , más cultos o más listos que otras civilizaciones , de hecho ellos nos absorberán en sólo unas décadas que es suficientemente significativo para entender que son superiores a nosotros.

Los occidentales confundimos aprender datos técnicos , que sólo sirven para ser productivos , con sabiduría ,que sirve para tener una buena vida y llegar a nietos que es lo que importa.

No es la cantidad de dinero que acumula una persona lo que importa en la vida, sino la cantidad de tiempo que dispone para vivir como lo que es , un ser humano y no un autómata como los occidentales.

A los españoles en particular nos han privado de cualquier enseñanza de sabiduría , legado de miles de generaciones anteriores. Los musulmanes tienen el corán , los hindúes sus doctrinas y el budismo , los chinos a Confucio ... los españoles a LA VENENO y Jorge Javier.

Si en 10 minutos , leyendo estas frases crees que has aprendido algo que no sabías , imagínate cuanto sabe quien lleva estudiándolas desde niño .

*Frases de buda:


1. el dolor y sufrimiento no son lo mismo*


> “El dolor es inevitable, el sufrimiento es opcional”.



*2. Aprende a vivir el presente*


> “Alégrate porque todo lugar es aquí y todo momento es ahora”



*3. La plenitud está en la unidad*


> “Cuida el exterior tanto como el interior, porque todo es uno”



*4. La vida no es un camino llano, prepara tus recursos*


> “Más vale usar pantuflas que alfombrar el mundo”.



*5. Tu dolor no debe buscar culpables*


> “No lastimes a los demás con lo que te causa dolor a ti mismo”.



*6. ¿Qué es para ti lo esencial?*


> “No es más rico quien más tiene, sino quien menos necesita”.



*7. La valentía de desaprender*


> “Para entender todo, es necesario olvidarlo todo”.



7 frases de Buda que cambiarán tu vida - La Mente es Maravillosa

▷ 10 frases budistas que pueden cambiar tu vida ⋆ Rincón de la Psicología

*Frases de Confucio :*

*No importa cuán lento camines siempre y cuando no te detengas.*
No busques ser amigo de alguien que no es mejor que tú.
Si te enfadas, piensa en las consecuencias.
Si no puedes alcanzar tus metas, no las cambies; modifica tus acciones.
*¿Me preguntas por qué compro arroz y flores? Compro arroz para vivir y flores para tener algo por lo cual vivir.*
Exígete mucho a ti mismo y espera poco de los demás. Así te ahorrarás disgustos.
No importa lo que hagas en la vida, hazlo con todo tu corazón.
Dale consejos solo a aquel que busca conocimiento tras darse cuenta de su ignorancia.
Una pequeña impaciencia puede arruinar un gran proyecto.
*Si te escupen en la espalda, quiere decir que estás adelante.*
*FRASES DE MAHOMA*




> La tinta del sabio es más sagrada que la sangre del mártir.






> Ninguno de vosotros tendrá fe hasta que él me ama más que su padre, sus hijos y toda la humanidad.






> Una persona fuerte no es aquélla que tira al suelo a su adversario. Una persona fuerte es la persona que sabe contenerse cuando está encolerizada.






> Ciertamente las buenas obras dependen de las intenciones, y cada hombre tendrá según su intención






> La rectitud es el buen carácter, mientras que el pecado es cualquier cosa que incomoda a la conciencia y que no deseamos que la gente conozca.






> Aquél que no agradece un pequeño favor, no agradecerá uno grande.






> La auténtica riqueza del ser humano es el bien que hace al mundo.






> El mejor de los hombres es aquel que hace más bien a sus semejantes.






> La rectitud es tratar con equidad, justicia y decencia a la familia, mientras que veracidad es un esencial del buen carácter, pero ambas llevan al paraíso.






> Se me ordena que me rinda al Señor de los Mundos. Es él quien te creó del polvo…






> Al lado de la dificultad está la felicidad.






> Dale al trabajador su salario antes de que se haya secado el sudor de su frente.






> Tres cosas hay destructivas en la vida: la ira, la codicia y la excesiva estima de uno mismo.






> Facilitar una buena acción es lo mismo que hacerla.






> Di la verdad, aunque sea amarga. Di la verdad aún contra ti mismo.






> La virtud es el buen carácter, y la maldad es lo que se remueve dentro de ti y te disgusta que las personas lo sepan






> Este mundo es una prisión para los fieles, pero un paraíso para incrédulos.






> El que hace reír a sus compañeros merece el paraíso.






> El castrador de otros o de sí mismo no es seguidor mío.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2020)

Tu problema ha sido el gran problema desde principio de los tiempos. Era grave cuando fuimos monos , pero se hizo genocida cuando los humanos con las manos que habían evolucionado para agarrarse a las ramas, pudieron agarrar un palo con el que atizar a otro macho. 

Por eso se extinguieron todas las especies de humanos , por los celos relacionados con el deseo sexual y las peleas que ocasionaba. 
Los negros , las negras , nuestros antepasados , a diferencia de nuestros otros antepasados los neandertales, consiguieron simular un estado de celo permanente y ofrecerse a todos los machos en una orgía sin fin . De esa manera no se luchaba por un bien escaso. 

Pero nace otro problema, que es una ansiedad desmedida por algo que no tiene límites , como los gordos con la comida. por eso la gula y la lujuria siempre han estado unidas como pecados capitales . 

Ya hace miles de años Shiva solucionaba su problema de esta forma. 



las personas que tienen acceso ilimitado al sexo o las drogas , tienen que tener mucha más fuerza de voluntad para no caer en el abismo, pues se sabe con certeza que luego es casi imposible salir
por eso la humanidad ha controlado con fiereza el consumo de ambas cosas.

Justin Bieber repite el esquema tradicional de DESTRUCCIÓN Y RENACIMIENTO , encarnado por el dios SHIVA .

Shiva destruye todo lo dañado y reconstruye sobre sus cenizas nuevos mundos y nueva vida. Gracias a su rol de creador se ha ganado el nombre de “gran dios” y es considerado como la deidad más importante de la *Trimurti*.
Cuanto más adversas sean para ti las circunstancias, mejor se manifestará tu poder interior.

Shiva es el dios del caos. Es símbolo de todo lo que no es razonable,de lo que no se puede clasificar, de lo peligroso, de lo inesperado, de aquello que escapa a la razón humana y sólo puede atribuirse a la impredictible acción de los dioses.

Shiva es el dios de la embriaguez. Es la deidad protectora de los cultos dionisíacos, de la alegría,de la fiesta y la orgía, del mundo de lo lúdico, del erotismo, el placer sexual y el desenfreno.

Shiva es el dios de la embriaguez. Es la deidad protectora de los cultos dionisíacos, de la alegría,de la fiesta y la orgía, del mundo de lo lúdico, del erotismo, el placer sexual y el desenfreno.

Shiva es el dios del ascetismo. Simboliza el control total sobre uno mismo. Preconiza para los iniciados la soledad, la vida retirada en el bosque, el vagabundeo y el alejamiento de la ciudad que permiten la austeridad, la reflexión y la introspección.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2020)

Las nuevas aplicaciones de contacto donde la persona tiene la sensación de poder elegir entre un amplio catálogo de supuestas parejas sexuales se convierte en una adicción . *El síndrome del supermercado*, donde tienes la sensación de que puedes elegir lo que quieres pero no lo coges porque buscas una mejor oferta. 

nuestro cerebro no está preparado para toda esa sobreestimulación esa actividad produce una gran cantidad de dopamina que es el neurotransmisor que genera la sensación de placer, pero no genera satisfacción sino *que crea expectativa de satisfacción como diciéndote que la recompensa es que buscamos está a la vuelta de la esquina .* como un perro cuando le vas a dar de comer y se pone loco de contento , mucho más que cuando está comiendo. 

*Es la búsqueda de la novedad lo que genera dopamina* podemos acceder con un solo click y que puede provocar que nos tiremos horas y horas buscando contenido.

*No es terminar lo que nos atrae , es el proceso de búsqueda y de novedad lo que nuestro cerebro pide a gritos .*

está liberación de dopamina genera lo que se conoce como un *estímulo súpernormal* es decir algo que crea una sensación de recompensa tan grande o expectativa de recompensa tan grande que se convierte en una prioridad.
la acumulación de dopamina genera una molécula que se llama deltafosb y que poco a poco va haciendo cambios en nuestro circuito de recompensa alterándolo químicamente . es decir realiza cambio reales en nuestro cerebro. estos cambios provocan que tu cerebro se acostumbren a los niveles dopamina y sobreestimulación que recibe, haciendo que cada vez le dediques más tiempo a la búsqueda para conseguir la misma estimulación que antes y por eso es tan peligroso. 

Es lo mismo que un jugador de máquinas de poker . 

Las parafilias sexuales deben curarse a través de la psicología cognitiva conductual y la *AVERSIÓN* . 

Es mucho más fácil de lo que quieren hacer creer.
Si un hombre tiene aversión por un coño, sólo tiene que estirar un poco la goma y trasladar ese sentimiento a un culo peludo , siempre y cuando quiera salirse de la noria. 
En cualquier caso es falso que los deseos sexuales determinen LA IDENTIDAD , están en un rango como ser fumador , vegano, que te guste el fútbol o hacerte tatuajes, chaladuras que se le meten en la cabeza a las personas precisamente por la dopamina que hace cambios estructurales en el cerebro. 

Descubrió que dibujando de determinada forma algunas piedras con forma de *huevos* los pájaros se olvidaban de sus propios *huevos* para incubar piedras de colores. Lo artificial, en ese caso, terminaba dejando a un lado la realidad porque era mucho más interesante. Lo llamó *estímulos supernormales*. 






La Superanormalidad: Cine, aceptación y cotidianidad alterada - Pedro Paunero


Supernormal, estímulo (Psicología del aprendizaje).

Estímulos Supernormales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2020)

Puede que haya algo interesante en alguno de estos hilos 

Entre el alma animal y el alma humana existe una continuidad evolutiva. Nuestras creencias antropocéntricas, lo son por Descartes y la tradición judía


Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo

Mi afición es el vuelo libre con guacamayos. Hay que criarlos a mano con una papilla especial , se sacan del nido antes de abrir los ojos ( impronta )

vídeo del espantoso trato al que someten a las vacas lecheras y a sus crías. y otros enlaces relacionados con el maltrato animal

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA


La especie humana evolucionó exactamente en las orillas del lago Makgadikgadi Botsuana . Nuestro origen acuático es lo que nos diferencia del resto

LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD : El coito, el orgasmo, el placer, la felicidad ... el origen biológico y etológico de todo eso y el fracaso de las parejas

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2020)

No se dice abiertamente pero el hombre es más débil biologicamente, es un secreto a voces que no se comenta porque se caerían muchos mantras victimistas feministas/hembristas.

El estrógeno es la hormona femenina responsable de proteger a las mujeres de un gran número de enfermedades, eso también está más que probado, por ejemplo de enfermedades cardiacas que en mujeres que no han pasado por la menopausia son anécdoticas (las mujeres en edad fértil no tienen infartos ni mueren a consecuencia de ellos a no ser que tengan malformaciones de nacimiento o bien por consumo de medicamentos/drogas). En cambio los hombres pueden tener infartos y morir por ellos a cualquier edad salvo niños al parecer.

Con el reciente covid ya se ha visto que aparte de ancianos de ambos sexos las víctimas de edades menores son varones en mayoría aplastante. Los porcentajes varían según el país pero están entre el 65 y el 70% de víctimas mortales masculinas a nivel universal. En este enlace dan el dato porcentual:

Inclusión de las viudas en el trabajo necesario para una mejor reconstrucción tras el COVID-19

No es la primera vez que pasa con epidemias por ejemplo. Ya con el SIDA sucedió que la mayoría de víctimas también eran varones, y en la inglaterra de Enrique VIII hubo una extraña epidemia de fiebres de desconocido origen que se extendió por todo el país y que mató mayoritariamente a varones de todas la edades.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No se dice abiertamente pero el hombre es más débil biologicamente, es un secreto a voces que no se comenta porque se caerían muchos mantras victimistas feministas/hembristas.
> 
> El estrógeno es la hormona femenina responsable de proteger a las mujeres de un gran número de enfermedades, eso también está más que probado, por ejemplo de enfermedades cardiacas que en mujeres que no han pasado por la menopausia son anécdoticas (las mujeres en edad fértil no tienen infartos ni mueren a consecuencia de ellos a no ser que tengan malformaciones de nacimiento o bien por consumo de medicamentos/drogas). En cambio los hombres pueden tener infartos y morir por ellos a cualquier edad salvo niños al parecer.
> 
> ...



*los españoles vivimos en una narcosociedad : *
la llamada sociedad de bienestar es genocida y son los enemigos los que promueven este estilo de vida para nuestra destrucción .
No sólo las toneladas de cocaína que entran en contenedores y se reparte casi gratis y otras drogas , lo que más afecta a la vida de las personas , a sus decisiones , a su supervivencia es la dopamina generada por sus hábitos :

* EL DESEO POR COMER Y EL DESEO POR FOLLAR = LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA de la que han advertido todos los sabios en todas las civilizaciones , convirtiéndolos en pecados capitales ( origen de todos los pecados que destruyen a las personas y las sociedades ) 

Al mismo tiempo impiden que la población acceda a la verdadera sabiduría y a los conceptos morales que han construido civilizaciones. 
la llamada educación no sirve para nada , sirve para adoctrinar y entorpecer a los niños la posibilidad de hacerse listos por su cuenta. *
son sólo datos absurdos que los niños olvidan después del exámen .

Resumiendo para los que no leen tochos :

NOS HAN CONVERTIDO EN GATOS CASTRADOS CON EL COMEDERO LLENO Y QUE DORMITAN EN EL SOFÁ Y ESTÁN LLEGANDO TIGRES FEROCES ACOSTUMBRADOS A HUSMEAR ENTRE MATORRALES.

*Al ofrecer un aporte infinito de comida y de sexo ( aplicaciones y pornografía ) convierten en adictas a las personas sin que estas lo sepan . Sospechen que hay algo raro cuando tantísima pornografia y tan aberrante es gratis , todo el mundo sabe que cuando algo que antes se cobraba ahora es gratis, el precio eres tú. *

Está demostrado que una dieta demasiado abundante interfiere con el hipocampo , la tiroxina incrementa la dopamina y esta cambia la conducta .

Demasiada grasa y azúcar , desorienta al sistema inmunitario , inflama el cuerpo y la mente. Las neuronas no están a salvo de ese fenómeno .

Se relaciona con la pérdida de memoria , con la incapacidad de entender el mundo que te rodea, no se forma el carácter que se desarrolla con la aplicación de la inteligencia en la experiencia propia, obteniendo conclusiones que nos dan un mayor entendimiento, que a su vez nos capacitan para reflexionar, sacando conclusiones que nos dan discernimiento de la verdad, lo bueno y lo malo . 




Las *células* *microgliales o células* neurogliales del tejido nervioso con capacidad fagocitaria y de soporte, que forman el sistema inmunitario del sistema nervioso central (SNC) y que constituyen aproximadamente el 10% de las *células* del *cerebro participan en la destrucción de las redes neuronales vivas cuando hay un exceso de comida .*

Exceso de comida y bienestar es lo que ha atrofiado a la gente . Somos un país de drogadictos , como pasó con el Opio , lo que pasa es que al tener toda la droga que necesitamos el síndrome de abstinencia y la ansiedad en el momento que se manifiesta se ataja metiendo más porno, más comida, más cocaína , más vicio ... 
la acumulación de dopamina genera una molécula que se llama deltafosb y que poco a poco va haciendo cambios en nuestro circuito de recompensa alterándolo químicamente . es decir realiza cambio reales en nuestro cerebro. estos cambios provocan que tu cerebro se acostumbren a los niveles dopamina y sobreestimulación que recibe

el circuito de recompensa necesitan aumentar su consumo para sentir el mismo placer
cada vez se necesita más para tener " una dosis "

el cerebro se vuelve hipersensible y el circuito de recompensa se dispara entre los que consumen frecuentemente dulces que quien no los toma nunca , de la misma manera que un NO FUMADOR, ignora por completo cualquier cosa relacionada con el tabaco excepto el humo de los demás que le molesta


Tiroxina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Dopamina, impulsividad y adicción
Neurotrasmisores y la conducta.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí. dije bien. El matrimonio con el paso de los años, evoluciona para entender la relación de pareja de otras maneras, no con la fogosidad del principio. En el mejor de los casos un polvo de 5 minutos los viernes , multiplicado por 4 viernes al mes, son 20 minutos de sexo, multiplicado por doce meses al año, 240 minutos .. es decir , nada . PURO CELIBATO.



Tienes que sumar las mamadas que no son 5 minutos sino 40-60


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2021)

La fregona la inventó un español , un hombre y no una mujer . que no entendía que la razón para fregar el suelo de rodillas era un ritual de sometimiento y humillación. 
En la relación de pareja era imprescindible que existiesen esos roles , de ahí que el hombre tuviese una media de 4 años más que la mujer. 

Un hombre que tienen que rivalizar con una mujer que hace de pareja y se mide continuamente en la jerarquía , se intimida y sufre un proceso de castración. Pierde el deseo, porque el sexo es un acto de dominación y fecundación . algo que desea el macho , pero no necesariamente las hembras que buscan artimañas para no ser fecundadas . 

En la sociedad distópica , antinatural y a punto de extinguirse que han construido en España , al destruir a las familias y la pareja tal como fue desde principio de los tiempos y que por eso existimos, provocan la esterilidad de ambos. 

Los rituales de sometimiento y jerarquía se han desplazado a las empresa donde los empleados se muestran zalameros y mansos con sus jefes , con constantes muestras de apaciguamiento , tanto en sus gestos , como en sus palabras y sus acciones. 


*detrás de la voluntad individual se esconde la voluntad de la especie,* *que es perpetuarse, no extinguirse e incluso mejorarse*. Eso que llamamos amor no es otra cosa que el instinto natural de la especie, como un imán que nos lleva, apasionados, a relacionarnos sexualmente.

Lo que su planteo tejía era una verdad incómoda: al universo no le importan los pormenores de nuestros ínfimos romances, lo que le interesa es que la humanidad continúe su camino natural.

La fregona: un invento español de origen militar


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ene 2021)

Los machos de cualquier especie están siempre disponibles para el coito .
*
EL CELO , es el aviso de las hembras a los machos para indicarles que son fértiles y que es el momento de fecundarlas ..*

LA GRAN FALACIA a tu generación y sólo de occidentales ( un ínfima minoría en el planeta ) es haceros creer que el sexo es importante y que la vida gira en torno a eso.

Es un ataque de ingeniería social , como tantos otros para destruirte , para que confundas la verdadera razón de la sexualidad y la interpretes como una forma de drogarte. Lo que hicieron con el opio en el pasado para atacar a las civilizaciones orientales , ahora se hace con la dopamina que es la droga más potente y al alcance de cualquiera.


POCO SABES TÚ DE ANIMALES , Si supones que no entienden el placer y la forma de conseguirlo. Los animales que tienen manos, como los monos se pajean tanto como tú si están en condiciones de cautividad y antinaturales como en los zoos , y la masturbación se convierte en una estereotipia entre otras parafilias. Delfines que viven en cautividad , se masturban debajo de los chorros de agua incluso intentan copular con los entrenadores humanos. Los animales machos que son usados como sementales , como cerdos, caballos , toros .. .se obsesionan con el operario que les extrae el semen con la masturbación, al oír sus pasos ya gritan de emoción.

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER, por lo tanto a nadie normal, se le ocurre masturbar a su perro ni de broma, puesto que si descubre esa posibilidad, su mente cambia para siempre y estará pidiendo más cada minuto del día. Montará las piernas y los brazos de las personas para indicarles que vuelvan a repetir la jugada.

Las hembras humanas SIMULAN estar en celo todo el año como comportamiento programado de nuestras antepasadas. De esa manera , engañaban a los machos haciéndoles creer que podrían ser los padres de las crías y no las mataban y así calmaban sus ansias sexuales sin necesidad de esperar que volviesen a estar en celo, que en condiciones naturales , nuestras antepasadas era una vez cada 3 años y medio .

LA HEMBRA HUMANA OVULA 15 DÍAS DESPUÉS DE SU ÚLTIMA REGLA. LA REGLA TODOS LOS MESES ES ANTINATURAL Y ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE PASA EN NUESTRA ESPECIE.

LA REGLA ES LA DESTRUCCIÓN DEL TEJIDO NUTRITIVO Y EL ÓVULO QUE HA ENVEJECIDO Y NO HA SIDO FECUNDADO, algo que no pasa en la naturaleza con ballenas , elefantas, gorilas , chimpancés .... todas las hembras son fecundadas porque para eso siempre hay machos disponibles.

Es muy común que los toros de lidia que viven en grupos de machos , copulen analmente entre ellos , al igual que los bisontes. por una simple razón. Porque es fácil . En su caso , su pene es como una vara larga y dura que de un empujón entra en un agujero flácido y si pueden , lo hacen . ESO ES TODO.

También lo pueden hacer los caballos , pero ya necesitan la colaboración del caballo macho pasivo , que suele estar castrado y entender perfectamente la dinámica.

No tengo claro que las aparentes montas entre gorilas machos , o chimpancés o lobos ... acaben siendo algo más que simples roces o juegos de rol puesto que lo tienen mucho más difícil . Un gorila cuyo pene en erección mide 3 cm, no entra por un ano prieto de otro gorila sin crema lubricante

los delfines machos utilizan el espiráculo de otros delfines machos para introducir su pene , puesto que no hay otro agujero disponible fácil de penetrar. Esa pseudocópula en los humanos se hace con la boca y supongo que si los agujeros de la nariz fuesen como los de las vacas, más de uno se autopercibiría como NARIZSEXUAL.








Un delfín se masturba con un pez sin cabeza - ¡No sabes nada!

El comportamiento homosexual, natural en los animales


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ene 2021)

hay determinados periodos ventana en las etapas de la vida que son inaplazables . Se llama IMPRONTA. 

En los primeros días, semanas , meses , años , el individuo sea humano o animal adquiere su identidad y analiza el mundo que le rodea comparándolo con el comportamiento que tiene programado. 

La segunda parte fundamental de la vida es cuando la cría sale del nido , cuando deja de ser cría para convertirse en adulto e inicia el ciclo reproductivo buscando pareja. La vinculación con la pareja dependiendo de las especie, tiene que ver con lo desarrolladas que nazcan las crías . Como en el caso de los humanos , es imprescindible la colaboración de ambos. Una hembra recién parida con un bebé en la teta y otro de 3 años correteando por allí , necesitaba un hombre que le llevase comida y la protegiese . Dicho de otra manera , todos aquellos hombres que abandonaban a las madres de sus hijos, los hijos morían y con ellos los genes de ese hombre.

Durante decenas de miles de años todas las especies eran criadas por su madre en su ecosistema . Hace miles de años , o quizás no tanto , alguien cogió unos cachorros de lobo y les dio de amamantar . Esos lobos crecieron con humanos y se sintieron parte del grupo. 

Realmente es un error suponer que hizo falta decenas de miles de años para domesticar al perro. Ese mismo fenómeno sucede con cualquier especie.

Decía Ángel Cristo : Si separas al tigre demasiado tarde de su madre , será demasiado peligroso, PERO SI LO SEPARAS DEMASIADO PRONTO , será un gatito y no dará espectáculo. 

Un bebé actual no sabe que ha nacido en una sociedad distópica. Él cree que ha nacido en una tribu y que su madre lo tendrá en sus brazos pegado a la teta, durante por lo menos 9 meses y luego no se perderán de vista ( IMPRONTA ) durante lo menos 3 años. 

ENVIAR A LOS BEBÉS A LAS GUARDERÍAS LES TRASTORNA PARA SIEMPRE . Entre otras muchas consecuencias , pierden el instinto maternal ( los hombres somos maternales ) puesto que no han aprendido de una madre inexistente , y por lo tanto no desarrollan las conexiones neuronales para vincularse a una pareja . ES EL MISMO RECORRIDO . Es como un camino en la hierba que se ha grabado o no en el cerebro. 

Y esa es la razón por la que las mujeres europeas pueden matar a su propio hijo ( aborto ) o deshacerse de su pareja como si fuese la colilla de un cigarro. 

Yo he criado a mano diferentes especies y es un proceso tan sutil y delicado, que aunque ya se cuenta que será un animal trastornado , se intenta minimizar los daños en su conducta de adulto . En los zoos los gorilas criados con biberón ( se intenta evitar ) desarrollan todo tipo de parafilias. Los machos adultos se chupan el pulgar , las hembras son incapaces de criar a sus hijos , los rechazan como si fuesen algo extraño o los aplastan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-hilo-de-la-isla-de-las-tentaciones.1491436/page-5#


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

Las españolas ( las occidentales ) están siendo trastornadas a través de la ingeniería social .
Privadas de su instinto natural de ser madres como la hembra de la especie humana que son , desvían su comportamiento natural a lo que se le parezca más a un hijo que no existe , que es el perro o cualquier mascota.

La obsesión de las occidentales de ir siempre con el bolso es el hijo fantasma que no tienen y que las musulmanas acarrean siempre .

Su instinto, su determinismo biológico , su comportamiento programado le indica que le falta algo , suponen que es el bolso pero es el hijo que deberían llevar enganchado a la teta como todas nuestras antepasadas desde hace decenas de miles de años . Por eso existimos y por eso ellas son las últimas de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.

VIVIMOS EN UNA NARCOSOCIEDAD ANTINATALISTA DISTÓPICA

LA MASTURBACIÓN ES UNA PARAFILIA , UNA ESTEREOTIPIA QUE SUCEDE EN ANIMALES EN CAUTIVIDAD QUE NO PUEDEN VIVIR SU VIDA.

LA PORNOGRAFÍA DESTRUYE LA MENTE, POR ESO LOS ENEMIGOS DE OCCIDENTE LA FINANCIAN , PORQUE EL PRECIO ERES TÚ .
[/QUOTE]

A TRAVÉS DE ESTOS PROGRAMAS QUIEREN CASTRAROS, QUIEREN CONVERTIROS EN GAYS . 

ES LA BOMBA GAY : Un ataque de ingeniería social a la población española , para hacer creer a las nuevas generaciones que la razón para emparejarse es frotarse contra un agujero ( irrelevante que sea vagina , culo o boca ) puesto que lo que pretenden es drogadictos de la dopamina generada por la promiscuidad . 

todos los productos culturales en occidente , incluso a los más inocentes como estos realitys o firs dates , tienen una intencionalidad ideológica al considerar que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social y conseguir los fines criminales diseñados en despachos enemigos. 

los media , sobre todo series de la tele e informativos ( como hemos comprobado con lo de TRUMP ) *construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.


Se llama efecto COOLIDGE . 
Efecto Coolidge: por qué siempre queremos más parejas sexuales*

Todo esto puede suceder por la existencia de los anticonceptivos , puesto que hasta esta generación , el sexo iba acompañado irremediablemente con las consecuencias de un embarazo , pero la vida se concebía como una sucesión de ciclos reproductivos. Los hijos eran deseados y era lo que le daban sentido a formar una familia. Las mujeres que no podían quedar embarazadas , era una desgracia, iban a médicos, brujos, santos, hacían rituales porque una mujer sin hijos era algo muy extraño. 

*¿ qué es un heterosexual ? *Es un señor como tu padre, tu abuelo ( el mío tuvo 10 hijos ) , y el resto de tus antepasados por eso existes. 

Tú no eres heterosexual , simplemente *tu parafilia son las vaginas y las tetas* , pero nada te distingue de un gay cuya parafilia sean los penes y los anos. 


Para que se entienda lo que es un macho alfa, un heterosexual , un hombre equilibrado , aquí os dejo a este señor gorila , fíjense su actitud, fíjense con que autoridad protege a su familia , y es precisamente su familia lo que le proyecta como algo relevante en la vida. 
*
Si no fuese así andaría humeando entre matorrales buscando una vagina en la urgencia por embarazar a alguna.


*


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2021)

Los perros no saben que han sido abandonados , creen que se han perdido de su familia, de su manada y ansían volver a reencontrarse.
Sin duda abandonar un perro es una crueldad , que se une a tantas crueldades que existen en nuestro mundo y de las que somos cómplices.

Me parece absurdo que alguien lamente que haya perros en las perreras , mientras se toma un buen filete de ternero o cerdo o un pollo que otros han criado de forma cruel, maltratado durante el viaje al matadero y finalmente asesinados después de ver como mataban a sus congéneres.

Por ejemplo el grave problema de los galgos, se crían para las carreras . Son muy prolíficos como todos los perros y los aficionados a las carreras de galgos persiguiendo libres ( para eso los crían y por eso existen ) no se pueden quedar con todos , sólo con los mejores de cada camada , por lo tanto el excedente ..... tendría el mismo destino que los cerdos que nos comemos . No entiendo la diferencia entre unos y otros ( es retórica )

En cualquier caso , un galgo adoptado , cuando dormita en el sofá , echa de menos su anterior vida , aunque fuese en un corral con otros galgos porque forma parte de él y si le diesen a elegir entre su nueva vida y la anterior , siempre volvería a la primera.
_*
Aprovecho para indicar que la causa principal de los divorcios y las familias destrozadas , es porque han elegido como pareja , a la que fue novia de otro, y en su mente se siente en casa ajena.*_


*EL APEGO

de la misma forma que un niño padece ansiedad al separarse de sus padres, el animal de compañía experimenta una reacción similar con los humanos. Esta respuesta está basada en la relación emocional entre ambos.

El apego, en la etología, es una vinculación afectiva intensa, duradera, de carácter singular, que se desarrolla y consolida entre dos individuos, por medio de sus interacciones recíprocas, y cuyo objetivo inmediato es la búsqueda y mantenimiento de proximidad en momentos de amenaza, ya que esto proporciona seguridad, consuelo y protección.*

Desde el punto de vista emocional, el apego surge cuando se está seguro de que la otra persona estará ahí incondicionalmente, lo que facilita que aparezcan la empatía, la comunicación emocional y hasta el amor entre estas personas. Desde el punto de vista cognitivo, la propia existencia de una relación de apego, conlleva a la construcción de un modelo mental de dicha relación, una imagen de cómo es el propio niño, representaciones sobre la figura de apego y una teoría mental sobre la imagen que la figura de apego tiene sobre el niño.



Esforzarse por mantener la proximidad con la persona con la que se está vinculada
Resistirse a la separación sintiendo ansiedad, desolación y abandono ante la pérdida
Mantener un contacto sensorial privilegiado con la figura de apego
Usar la figura de apego como base de seguridad desde la cual poder explorar el mundo físico y social
Refugiarse en la figura de apego en momentos de tristeza, temor o malestar, buscando en ella apoyo y bienestar emocional.

Tras tres años perdido, así fue el conmovedor reencuentro entre este perro y su dueño


Se puede evitar el estrés por separación de tu perro.


Apego - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2021)

*DIFERENCIA ENTRE GASTO E INVERSIÓN*

INVERSIÓN :

- compra de un buen perro con pedigree a un criador reconocido con miras a que pueda criar en el futuro o llevarlo a exposiciones
- iniciarse en los concursos de exposición de perros, una buena afición que complementa tener a un perro , el orgullo de tener un buen ejemplar.
- el asombro y admiración de la gente cuando lo llevas por la calle , no sólo por su belleza sino por su equilibrio mental.

- elegir la raza adecuada para el fin determinado , muy diferente si es casa con jardín , piso, si tienes niños o vives sólo , si eres una persona que le gusta pasear y hacer ejercicio o le gusta estar en casa . Algunas razas tienen mucho apego por los dueños , otras soportan bien la soledad durante horas . UN PERRO DE PERRERA ES LA RULETA RUSA
- tiempo de diversión con el perro , que tenga buen carácter , que se pueda llevar a cualquier lado , sin bozal , sin miedo a que muerda , que lo sueltas y vuelva a la primera llamada ...


GASTO :

- Comida , veterinario , cursos de adiestramiento , baño y peluquería ( no es lo mismo una raza de pelo corto que una con el pelo largo )
tiempo perdido en tratamientos y terapias

- problemas y riñas con los vecinos por ser muy ladrador , o destroce el jardín por el ansia de escarbar , o que ansíe fugarse , lo consiga y haga destrozos en la vecindad.

- un perro adulto o viejo de la perrera echará siempre de menos a su anterior familia y no se adaptará aunque se le suponga . El perro simula estar bien pero en su mente permanece su verdadera familia igual que en las mujeres su primer novio. Aunque nada te puede garantizar la longevidad de tu perro , se sabe que hay razas más sanas y longevas que otras . Lógicamente si adoptas un perro de 5 años, le quedan como mucho 3 de vida.



¿Qué es el pedigree de los perros y para que sirve?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2021)

Las razas de perros se crearon como herramientas de trabajo , no con fines estéticos , así que no tiene sentido tener un perro de pelea si no vas a hacer peleas de perros, ni un galgo si no vas a cazar libres , tampoco un border collie si no tienes un rebaño de ovejas ( esta raza es la más inteligente pero necesitan constante atención y tener siempre cosas que hacer , son los descendientes de miles de perros que obedecían las órdenes de un pastor para recoger el rebaño , si no hay ovejas se obsesionará con las moscas , los pájaros , las piedras ... )

Los pastores alemanes son geniales y valen para todo , pero dan más trabajo, pueden ser peligrosos si se enfadan o si entra una visita que no conocen. Los golden mueven el rabo a los ladrones.

Tal como describes tu situación , yo compraría ( invertiría ) en una pareja de labradores , uno color chocolate y otro crema , de diferentes criadores pero con pedigree, te pueden costar 500 euros pero estarán bien invertidos .

Además de hacerse compañía , serán mucho más equilibrados, se acicalan el uno al otro , se limpian las orejas y los ojos , se calientan en invierno , es todo mucho más divertido y no dan más trabajo sino todo lo contrario , al estar entretenidos no son tan dependientes de las personas ni ladran por la angustia de quedarse solos.

Los perros comen de todo . no hagas caso con el rollo de los piensos , puedes hacer arroz con sobras de carne que te den en la carnicería, zanahorias, y les encanta. comen puré de patatas, frutas , pan , pastas ... pollo !!!

Los labradores son muy golosos , comen todo lo que les tiras .

NI SE TE OCURRA COGER UN CHUCHO PULGOSO MEZCLA DE MIL RAZAS EN UNA PERRERA , Realmente pienso que la gente que lo hace no calcula bien sus decisiones , por no decir que no está bien de la cabeza.

Siempre adquiere un cachorro de unos dos meses y medio, vacunado , desparasitado, con pedigree, de un criador profesional . Una vez que tú poseas esas joyas fruto de un enorme esfuerzo de selección de miles de generaciones , podrás criar y vivir la experiencia con tus hijos que les ayudará a madurar , a entender el ciclo de la vida , a disfrutar de los cachorrillos , a iniciarse en las ventas por internet, a saber desprenderse de algo que quieren pero que no se pueden quedar .... grandes lecciones para la vida.

La comida , las vacunas , el veterinario si le pasa algo , el microchip, cuesta lo mismo para un perro valioso que para un chucho sin raza, por lo tanto lo que inviertas al principio lo recuperas con creces en la primera camada

Para la gente que viva en un piso en vez de una casa con jardín, pues una raza de compañía que para eso se ha hecho el enorme esfuerzo de crearlos : chihuahua, pequinés , caniche toy , yorkshire, maltés ...

completamente absurdo tener un pitbull en un piso o una raza grande . Un perro como un chihuahua no necesita salir del piso, de hecho son alegres y felices sin necesidad de salir y menos en invierno . hacen sus necesidades en el sitio que le indiques, una bandeja como los gatos, un trozo de periódico o una toalla vieja .


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

Creo que éste es el hilo más magufo que he leído en todo el internet, y he estado en el atico, conspiraciones y carlosjesus.net.


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

Es pseudociencia pero al menos la retuerce de una manera que es divertido leerla..


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

Hamijo, el cortisol no te va a matar.


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

La testosterona mata, el estrógeno mata, ... incluso respirar mata.


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

Cáncer de próstata y enfermedades cardiovasculares letales.


----------



## H∞ker w/ infinite penises (31 Ene 2021)

Yo quiero cantarle a Andalusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2021)

Hay que entender que la vida es un ciclo que llega a su fin . AFERRARSE ES ABSURDO, CUANDO ESA MISMA PERSONA PASÓ LOS MEJORES AÑOS DE SU VIDA ENTRE TRABAJOS DE MIERDA , MECÁNICOS Y RUTINARIOS, DISCUSIONES DE PAREJA, O PERDIENDO EL TIEMPO DE FORMA ABSURDA.

Una de las insensateces mayores y más frecuentes es suponer que cuando llegamos a viejos , *vamos a volver a ser jóvenes *y disfrutar de una nueva vida lujuriosa que antes no hemos vivido.

El ser humano cambia con los años , no conserva las mismas capacidades para los esfuerzos ni para disfrutar .

El propósito que uno ha perseguido trabajando toda su vida , le resulta imposible disfrutarlo en la vejez . Las cosas llegan demasiado tarde para él o a la inversa , él llega demasiado tarde a las cosas si había querido realizar algo relevante porque el gusto de la época ha cambiado.
La nueva generación no se interesa por ello. Otros se han anticipado por caminos más cortos.


“¿*Por* qué *esfuerzas* a *tu espíritu* demasiado débil *para planes eternos*?” . El motivo *de* esta frecuente equivocación es el natural engaño según el cual la vida, vista desde su comienzo, parece infinita, o cuando se mira atrás, desde el final del camino, parece extremadamente breve.


RESUMIENDO : como dijo mi tío de 85 años , con mogollón de pasta pero que le dio un ictus y está en una silla de ruedas ....

*" tantas putas y yo tan viejo "*


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los numerarios del Opus Dei (célibes y sin pareja) llegan a avanzadísimas edades en perfecto estado físico y mental.
> 
> Lo sé porque tengo amigos metidos en eso.
> 
> ...



La distópica deriva social en occidente , dándole a la sexualidad una importancia desmesurada , sólo puede ser una de tantas acciones dirigidas al exterminio de la población .

*la bomba gay* , es hacer creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es tener sexo y no formar una unidad reproductiva , puesto que el objetivo de las familias y hogares era precisamente los hijos que le daban sentido . Actualmente es una simple asociación temporal de dos personas , independientemente de la forma de sus genitales y de su edad , puesto que de lo que se trata es de que retozando entre ellos se droguen con la dopamina generada por sus genitales y sus acciones . Cuando deja de tener efecto , cambian de camello.

y es precisamente con esa premisa por lo que tanta importancia le dan a las identidades parafílicas , puesto que si un niño finalmente la sociedad admite que es una niña con pene, lo que está admitiendo no es que la mujer sea la hembra de la especie humana , sino que es el agujero por donde entra el chute de dopamina. ¿ qué imagina un niño cuando dice ser niña ? lógicamente no se ve pariendo .

ES UNA SECTA SATÁNICA INDUDABLEMENTE

No es una simple tolerancia de una de tantas chaladuras que coexisten actualmente, desde tatuarse todo el cuerpo , al veganismo , escalar montañas , ir en bicicleta por carreteras comarcales , pasarse el día en BURBUJA, profesiones y aficiones denigrantes .. .en fin una infinita variedad de opciones de hacer el subnormal , no tiene ningún sentido que le den CATEGORÍA DE IDENTIDAD , a esa chaladura .

¿QUE TIENE DE PARTICULAR ? su apología

Es la deconstrucción del ser humano como padre y madre , puesto que va acompañado de la destrucción del matrimonio y lo que los satánicos llaman FAMILIA PATRIARCAL . 

el objetivo siempre es la esterilización de los blancos y el reemplazo . EL PLAN KALERGI DELANTE DE NUESTROS OJOS , mientras la gente sigue buscando chutes en las aplicaciones de ligue.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2021)

Rafael Santandreu ( que se inspira en el BUDISMO ) explica la fácil técnica para dejar de fumar y que sirve para cualquier otro vicio . 

Espero que Irene Montero no prohíba su terapia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2021)

Jorge FERNANDEZ el presentador sale del armario


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2021)

LA SEXUALIDAD SÓLO SE DIVIDE EN DOS OPCIONES :

- Aquellas personas que al igual que nuestros antepasados, se casan con su primera y única novia de la adolescencia , llegan vírgenes al matrimonio y la embaraza en la luna de miel , y a los dos años tienen el segundo hijo y luego el tercero....

- cualquier otra parafilia que consista en drogarse con los genitales indiferente que sea del mismo sexo o el contrario, una puta, una cabra, una muñeca hinchable .. . es todo lo mismo : JUEGOS DE ROL PARA DROGARSE CON LA DOPAMINA GENERADA CON LA PROMISCUIDAD.

Se llama efecto coolidge ( LA BOMBA GAY ) 









Efecto Coolidge: por qué siempre queremos más parejas sexuales

Efecto Coolidge - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Efecto coolidge, instinto animal e infidelidad del hombre - Mejor con Salud


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2021)

el islam es la solución. 

De hecho se está expandiendo de una forma incontrolada por todo occidente .

El cristianismo ya ha desparecido completamente en pocos años. queda algo residual como folklorismo para bodas , bautizos y funerales , pero ya la gente no se siente católica . Sin embargo los musulmanes son muy creyentes en su fe. 

Es posible que en pocos años , en vez de ver a las mujeres " igual " que los hombres, ni las veamos debajo de los burkas que al igual que las mascarillas será su prenda obligatoria. 

Y es que existimos únicamente gracias a las madres . Mucho ojo porque la menopausia aunque llegase a partir de los cuarenta, la mujer pierde el instinto maternal y se convierte en solterana , antes de los 30 . SU MENTE CAMBIA . SE CASA CONSIGO MISMA .

YA ES INCAPAZ DE VERSE EN EL PAPEL DE MADRE AUNQUE CIERTA ANGUSTIA ANCESTRAL LA INVADA DE VEZ EN CUANDO. 

EL GRAN ENGAÑO A LAS MUJERES ESPAÑOLAS ES ALARGAR SU ADOLESCENCIA ( estudios universitarios gratuitos que no sirven para nada útil , sólo para inculcar ideología que las lleve a la esterilización y que pasen esa etapa trascendental e inaplazable de tener su primer hijo antes de los 23 años ) 

De pronto un día se encuentran de repente , que de ser unas adolescentes pizpiretas , son unas abuelas menopáusicas con un gato como única familia. 

*SI TU QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA , SÓLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2021)

Sólo hay dos tipos de sexualidad : 
- el joven que se casa con su primera novia adolescente , ambos vírgenes para formar una unidad reproductiva , llamada hogar o familia, y que estarán juntos para siempre en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte los separe, que es como está determinado en nuestra biología y la razón por la que existimos , ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO QUE TRAE ARMONÍA Y FELICIDAD A LA VIDA , porque las ilusiones y emociones están relacionadas con las etapas naturales del crecimiento de los hijos. 

- cualquier otra cosa . Todo lo demás son parafilias , da igual que sean con el mismo sexo , con el sexo contrario , con una cabra, un perro , un succionador de clítoris, una muñeca hinchable , un jeringa con heroína, una raya de cocaína ... es todo lo mismo : drogarse. Una asociación entre un yonki y un camello. Y como todas las drogas lo único que provoca es ANSIEDAD Y SÍNDROME DE ABSTIENCIA . Al momento siguiente del chute, ya empieza la cuenta atrás para el siguiente. 

*disfrutar en todo momento el presente** lo más alegremente posible*: esta es la sabiduría de la vida. Pero la mayoría de las veces hacemos lo contrario: Los planes y las preocupaciones cara al futuro, o también la nostalgia del pasado nos ocupan tan plena y constantemente que casi siempre menospreciamos y descuidamos el presente. Y, sin embargo, sólo éste es seguro, mientras que el futuro y también el pasado casi siempre son diferentes de cómo los pensábamos. Engañándonos de esta manera, nos privamos de toda la vida.


“El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia de dolor” (Aristóteles).

“Pues mientras nos falta lo que deseamos, nos parece que supera a todo en valor; pero cuando fue alcanzado, se presenta otra cosa, y así siempre estamos presos de la misma sed, nosotros que anhelamos la vida” (Lucrecio).

Aristóteles, Santo Tomás, Buda, Schopenhauer, Confucio .... todos los grandes sabios que en el mundo ha habido y creadores de doctrinas que construyeron civilizaciones , dicen justo lo contrario que la ideología satánica que se ha instaurado actualmente en occidente y en España en particular. 

La obsesión con los placeres y hacer creer a la población que la vida gira en torno a ellos , es una falacia suicida para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad. Sobre ello han advertido todos los intelectuales que buscaron lo mejor para la humanidad , y esa es la razón por la que se prohíbe el consumo de drogas y el sexo, siendo la más adictiva de todas las drogas , si unos gobernantes promueven la vida lujuriosa y promiscua, no buscan la felicidad para las personas sino su autodestrucción. 

la felicidad y el goce son meras quimeras que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el sufrimiento y el dolor son reales, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. 

*Regla Número 4. *Los bienes que a alguien nunca se le había pasado por la cabeza pretender, no los echa en absoluto de menos, sino que está plenamente contento sin ellos. Otro, en cambio, que posee cien veces más que aquél, se siente desgraciado porque le falta una cosa que pretende.


*Regla Número 16*. El necio corre detrás de los placeres de la vida y se ve engañado, porque los males que quería evitar son muy reales; y si ha dado un rodeo demasiado grande para evitarlos abandonando algunos placeres innecesariamente, no ha perdido nada, porque todos los placeres son quimeras. Sería indigno y ridículo lamentarse de placeres perdidos. 

( Schopenhauer )


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2021)

A los hombres desolados porque les ha dejado su novia , ahí va mi consuelo : 

El sentido que le habéis dado a vuestra relación y la única razón por la que estabais juntos era para follar , es decir para drogarse con la dopamina generada por los polvos. Como la naturaleza dispone que esa etapa corresponde únicamente a las primeras semanas/meses CON EL FIN DE ASEGURAR LA FECUNDACIÓN , luego la mente cambia y da por hecho que las cosas siguen su curso , es decir que ella está embarazada esperando su bebé.

Y ESO NO HA OCURRIDO POR PRIMERA VEZ EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD . TODOS TUS ANTEPASADOS , INCLUSO EN LA GLACIACIÓN , SIGUIERON LAS MISMAS ETAPAS , IGUAL QUE LOS PÁJAROS EN LOS NIDOS.


Lo que determina en este caso la naturaleza ( el comportamiento programado ) y envía una señal química a la mente de la hembra humana , para que sea consciente que está con un macho estéril y que debe buscar otro fértil , puesto que su deseo sexual , ES UNA URGENCIA POR SER MADRE .

De la misma manera que cuando alguien tiene el deseo de comer , es porque tiene hambre y su cuerpo le pide que lo alimente.

Son señales químicas que modulan nuestras emociones y nuestras decisiones.

Nada tiene que ver la crisis ni el coronavirus ni los problemas que la gente inventa para justificar unas sensaciones que no sabe a qué atribuir.

Nada tiene que ver la renta con los ciclos naturales y el sentido de la vida.

Has fallado como macho, como hombre, como padre. JÓDETE ! aprende para la próxima


Aprende de tus antepasados a ser un alfa y no actúes como un castrado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2021)

Está clarísimo que el coronavirus y todo lo que está pasando en occidente, es una secta que pretende deconstruir a las personas que integran lo que fue la civilización cristiana ( que ya no existe ) con el fin de que no formen familias y que sean reemplazados por el enorme sunami de 8000 millones de personas de otras tierras y otras razas que consideran que los 350 millones de europeos tienen demasiado poder, demasiado dinero y demasiado territorio.

Además al haber castrado a la población y haber hecho desaparecer la identidad patriótica y racial, drogando a la gente con el sexo , todo les da igual, no ven invasores, ven chutes de dopamina potenciales .


----------



## Scara88 (13 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En estos últimos 30 años, se han asesinado a cientos de millones de bebés europeos en los vientres de sus madres , condicionadas a través de la ingeniería social, haciéndoles creer que tener hijos era algo malo , de hecho los estados financian estos crímenes y por lo tanto los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios de un plan genocida.
> 
> No es casualidad que coincidan los países atacados con el coronavirus con los países abortistas, antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas.
> 
> ...



Compañero, me gustaría poder leer todos tus hilos, hay alguna manera de que me pases los enlaces? Gracias


----------



## S. Moguilevich (14 Feb 2021)

El cortisol tambien se dispara en la ansiedad y la desesperación del quien no folla, o en el estrés y la presión del hombre casado que tiene que aguantar a la petarda de turno así como al jefe cabrón de turno por el bien de los hijos. En mi opinión el varón actual, por norma general y en cualquiera de sus circunstancias, está sometido al estrés y a la presión de una sociedad que básicamente lo tiene por un objeto al que saquear, exprimir, parasitar, humillar y aniquilar


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2021)

Es liberarse de la piedra de Sísifo . Encontrar la verdadera felicidad


----------



## walda (14 Feb 2021)

Pero los pingüinos son del polo sur, no el norte (#46)


----------



## Scara88 (14 Feb 2021)

Puto troll de los cojones, en todos los hilos igual. Tu vida tiene que ser apasionante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2021)

walda dijo:


> Pero los pingüinos son del polo sur, no el norte (#46)


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Que tenía Dano, eso mismo. Que tenía yo con la paliperidona, en dosis baja, algo así, muy refinado. ME ESTÁ MATANDO EL PUTO PSIQUIATRA, NECESITO PALIPERIDONA NO ZUCLOPENTHIXOL. *Si me midieran los niveles de cortisol y demás movidúes de el cuerpu, igual podrían darme OBJETIVAMENTE lo que me sienta bien, NO INTERESA, MAFIA PSIQUIÁTRICA DE LOS CUYONES DE MAERDA. *


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (15 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí. dije bien. El matrimonio con el paso de los años, evoluciona para entender la relación de pareja de otras maneras, no con la fogosidad del principio. En el mejor de los casos un polvo de 5 minutos los viernes , multiplicado por 4 viernes al mes, son 20 minutos de sexo, multiplicado por doce meses al año, 240 minutos .. es decir , nada . PURO CELIBATO.



5 minutos?
Tanto?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2021)

*Han convertido a España en una narcosociedad antinatalista , abortiva y suicida .

Han hecho creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con su cuerpo uno con el otro durante un tiempo.*

UNA VAGINA ESTÉRIL es lo mismo que la parte inicial ( boca ) o final ( ano ) del tracto digestivo

*AGUJEROS PARA DROGARSE CON LA DOPAMINA GENERADA CON EL SEXO.*

Decir homosexual o heterosexual , es absurdo cuando *el sexo está desvinculado de la reproducción .*
Son juegos de rol y por lo tanto da igual que sea una mujer , una cabra , un perro, una muñeca hinchable , un succionador de clítoris ...

Darle nombre a las* diferentes parafilias* es igual que distinguir la heroína , de la nicotina , la cocaína ...

Colón trajo el tabaco de América y surgieron los fumadores , antes de ese momento a nadie se le ocurría respirar humo para drogarse .
Alexander Wood inventó la jeringuilla y con ella esa forma de drogarse , que es otro tipo de cópula para los mismos fines orgásmicos.
Luego el Español Manuel Jalón , inventó las jeringuillas desechables y de alguna manera fue culpable de la epidemia de heroinómanos.

EXISTEN LOS COCAINÓMANOS PORQUE EXISTE LA COCAÍNA,
El químico prusiano Friedrich Gaedcke aisló un principio activo de la planta en el año 1855. Se trataba de una sustancia oleosa procedente de un residuo destilado del extracto de hoja de coca

Antes de esa fecha mascaban las hojas de coca , luego inventaron esnifarla .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Feb 2021)

Lo normal es que cada nación defienda sus intereses y sus fronteras , igual que las empresas, igual que las familias .

Es absurdo trabajar para el beneficio del enemigo , a no ser que el enemigo esté en el puesto de mando , como pasa en los países europeos.

Los ejércitos existen para defender a los países . Si el mundo fuese un sitio guay , no serían necesarios los ejércitos ni los arsenales nucleares .

¿ de quién se defienden ? ¿ de extraterrestres ?

El ejército español existe para que no exista un verdadero ejército patriota .

*Esta ONG cuesta 20 mil millones de euros al año. Existe para impedir que verdaderos patriotas defiendan España de los constantes saqueos . precisamente la compra de armas para escenarios bélicos que dicen no existir es un gasto inútil , pero que beneficia a esa organización supranacional , además de los gastos farmacéuticos , otro sumidero criminal como estamos comprobando con la vacuna de agua bendita.*

El gasto militar español volverá a superar este año los 20.000 millones de euros

¿ nacionalsocialismo ? ¿ cómo se llama la forma de defenderse en otros países ?
¿ acaso los hindúes no echaron a todos los musulmanes creando un nuevo país el actual Pakistán ?

Hacen creer que los valores que han diseñado para someter la población de cada país son valores universales y que si te sales de la ideología dominante *eres un hereje o cualquier insulto que se inventen como por ejemplo extrema derecha o fascista , *algo que suena incomprensible en países donde *se matan por no ser chiíes o suníes* , y que para nosotros es igualmente irrelevante.

*No hay que perder de vista que en el planeta hay ocho mil millones de habitantes la mitad mujeres* y que aunque nosotros nos creamos los más listos , no lo somos, más bien todo lo contrario . somos los más domesticados y esclavizados . *Nuestra forma de vida es inconcebible para personas que viven incluso en tribus africanas en la edad de piedra , que también se creen los más listos .*

El problema es el ensimismamiento de la población occidental y no ser consciente de como viven en el resto del mundo, por poner un ejemplo, más de 200 millones de mujeres les han hecho la ablación que ya son más que todas las feministas y mujeres en edad reproductiva de occidente. Luego quedan 4 mil millones de mujeres más , unas visten con burka , otras con hiyab , chador ... en cualquier caso es su normalidad y se sienten felices así .

*¿ CÓMO SE TIENE QUE MEDIR ENTONCES LA CALIDAD DE VIDA DE UN PAÍS ?

Pues como en los ecosistemas : Si los animales forman familias y proliferan , es que todo va bien. Si se extinguen es que algo ha fallado.

La tan cacareada esperanza de vida es España es falsa* , puesto que alargar la decrepitud unos pocos años a cambio de una vida esclava es absurdo, además en otros países la media la calculan teniendo en cuenta el número de bebés muertos lo cual reduce considerablemente el cálculo final , pero en España *se debería calcular con el número de bebés abortados o que no nacen* y quedaríamos con una esperanza de vida muy inferior.

*La esperanza de vida del ser humano es la misma desde hace decenas de miles de años *, igual que la de las jirafas, elefantes, tortugas, loros, delfines .. cada especie tiene su esperanza de vida que puede ser reducida si los matan antes de tiempo.

ES LO MISMO QUE SE LE MUERAN 7 HIJOS A UNA SOMALÍ , que se le muera el gato a una solterona española .

De hecho se tendría que calcular también que la esperanza de vida de los perros y gatos , que sustituyen a los hijos que no tienen es de unos 8 años , más o menos como si se muriese a los 8 años el hijo único de una etíope .

LA ALIANZA DE LAS CIVILIZACIONES ES ALGO ABSURDO E IMPOSIBLE.

Es pretender juntar al lobo y el ciervo y esperar a que convivan apaciblemente .

Los valores y derechos de unos pueden ser los crímenes de otros y una de las dos civilizaciones se tiene que someter y renunciar a su idiosincrasia.

Suponer que una mujer es más feliz o más libre por ser la esclava de su jefe en vez de madre y esposa es una falacia . Es dar por hecho que todas nuestras antepasadas incluidas nuestras madres y abuelas fueron unas desgraciadas . No se puede medir el nivel de felicidad por la riqueza imaginaria que supones que tienes en el banco susceptible de ser liquidada a través de la inflación , sino con la cantidad de tiempo de vida que dispones para vivirla , para la contemplación del mundo , para seguir las etapas y los ciclos reproductivos como nos marca nuestro determinismo biológico.

Para que se entienda , no es más feliz un tigre en una jaula aunque tenga comida todos los días , que un tigre que husmea hambriento entre los matorrales de la selva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2021)

El cortejo en las aves, que son parientes de los humanos , al igual que en resto de las especies , es sincronizarse el macho y la hembra .

Es el mismo rollo de bailar en una discoteca con la chica que te gusta y tirarle los tejos . las risitas , las miraditas , los toqueteos .

El origen de los bailes folklóricos era demostrar a las hembras que era un macho fuerte y resistente , más fuerte que otros que también bailaban en la misma rueda pero se cansaban antes. De esa manera demostraba que no tenía ninguna enfermedad ni debilidad que le incapacitase para ayudarla a la crianza de los hijos que vendrían después de la luna de miel


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2021)

Chica pakistaní - noruega de 16 años . Su padre la encuentra con su novio y la envía a Pakistán. HOY sábado 6 marzo , peli buena en la dos a las 10


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Mar 2021)

de la misma manera que hay* identidades ligadas a la obtención del placer , es decir a la dopamina *generada por determinados actos , recuerdos del pasado o imaginario futuro ,
* también hay identidades unidas al dolor , es decir al cortisol.* Ambas endorfinas son adictivas . De hecho es el cortisol quien inunda la mente cuando un animal está en celo , que es lo mismo que estar en guardia, a la defensiva , dispuesto a la lucha contra rivales reales o imaginarios . 
Hasta esta generación, perder a tu pareja era lo peor que le podía pasar a una persona. Un viudo que tuviese que enfrentarse con el cuidado de los hijos y una casa y además trabajar para generar el dinero, era un verdadero drama . A su vez una viuda , se vestía de luto, se encerraba en casa en una eterna depresión . No se la volvía a ver sonreír en la vida. En algunos sitios como en la India, se lanzaban a la pira funeraria porque suponían que su vida ya no tenía sentido. 
Actualmente se cambia de pareja , estando o no casados , con o sin hijos , con total normalidad , incluso lo raro es no hacerlo. 

dicen los sabios : 
_
" no son los hechos o acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos. 
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales ".

- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA

- EL DOLOR ES INEVITABLE, EL SUFRIMIENTO ES OPCIONAL

- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO


– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.
_
*- el grado en el que las cosas te afectan está determinado por la manera en la que tu mente las interpreta "

*
Me gustó mucho el reportaje que hicieron sobre la escritora Carmen Martín Gaite. 

Viene a cuento que una persona formada e intelectual había volcado su vida en su única hija , puesto que estaba divorciada .

Su *hija* Marta nació en 1956. *Carmen Martín Gaite* se separaría de Sánchez Ferlosio catorce años más tarde, en 1970, para irse a vivir con su *hija* Marta, quien *murió* en 1985 a la edad de 29 años víctima del *sida*, enfermedad que contrajo al inyectarse heroína con agujas infectadas de este virus. 

El disgusto cambió para siempre su identidad y no pudo superarlo . 

Imprescindibles - La reina de las nieves. Carmen Martín Gaite


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2021)

Nuestros antepasados , tenían tantas cosas interesantes que hacer durante el día, que no estaban drogados con el sexo como los occidentales de esta generación .

Al no existir anticonceptivos , invariablemente , todas las mujeres quedaban preñadas ya en la adolescencia e iniciaban ciclos reproductivos de unos 4 años , en los que estaba o embarazada, o recién parida, o dando de mamar a un bebé , o cuidando un bebé de 3 años que es cuando volvía a ovular ( a estar en celo ) y volvía a quedar embarazada. 

*Las españolas y otras occidentales , al ser estériles , están entran en celo 10 días después de la regla , *que es cuando baja otro óvulo al útero y todo el cuerpo y la mente se dispone a ser inseminada y embarazada. 


Para calcular la ovulación *hay que contar 14 días a partir del primer día de la regla*. El 13 y 15, es decir el día anterior y posterior a la ovulación, son los idóneos para que se produzca la concepción. Hay que tener en cuenta que la vida fértil de un óvulo dura entre 12 y 24 horas, mientras que la fertilidad del espermatozoide es de unas 72 horas.

Para un ciclo menstrual regular de 28 días, la ovulación se produciría el día 14. 



Es algo tan antinatural estar en celo constantemente , que es la razón principal del histerismo de las españolas y otras occidentales. 

El deseo sexual en la mujer , es UNA URGENCIA POR QUEDARSE EMBARAZADA, igual que el hambre si llevas tiempo sin comer .

EL DESEO SEXUAL, es un síndrome de abstinencia. UNA ALARMA DEL CUERPO Y DE LA MENTE. 

Se puede hacer la prueba de comer varias bolsas de doritos y no beber nada durante dos días . Esa terrible ansiedad por conseguir agua, es el equivalente al deseo sexual .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2021)

En algunos países occidentales antinatalistas como España, hacen enormes esfuerzos proactivos desde las instituciones para castrar a las mujeres haciéndolas perder el instinto maternal a través del condicionamiento operante.

Lo que busca el instinto de la hembra humana , es asegurarse mediante el cortejo de que el macho dispuesto a inseminarla , estará a su lado proveyéndola de recursos cuando esté embarazada , recién parida y dando la teta al bebé , es decir, el resto de su vida.

El sólo hecho de que un macho pague a medias una cena de restaurante o cualquier otro gasto , es un jaque mate en el proceso de cortejo .

El instinto de hembra le indica que ese macho es un egoísta y que en vez de repartir lo siempre escasos recursos , se los comerá él sólo. por lo tanto lo descarta como padre de sus hijos en el aspecto de vincularse de por vida . Otra cosa es que sea un ejemplar excepcional y que pudiese ser buen semental teniendo en cuenta que el coito fecundador sólo se producía una vez cada 3 años .

El resto de los polvos , son de mantenimiento, como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2021)

La personalidad de los chimpancés está relacionada con la anatomía de su cerebro • Tendencias21


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2021)

A la población española y de algún otro país occidental , se la ha adoctrinado para su propio genocidio.
Somos una ínfima minoría de habitantes en el planeta que ocupamos un territorio codiciado por otras poblaciones y han ideado un método infalible para el exterminio de toda la población sin usar ni una sola bomba.

Bueno sí , LA BOMBA GAY . Se trata de hacer creer a la población española que la razón para emparejarse es follar , es decir drogarse con el sexo en vez de formar una familia como hicieron nuestros antepasados ( por eso existimos )

LAS ETAPAS DE LA VIDA SON INAPLAZABLES, de la misma manera que caen los dientes de leche o llega la adolescencia , estamos programados para emparejarnos después de salir de casa de los padres , antes de los 20 años , cuando ya nos volvemos adultos y formamos nuestro propio hogar, o por lo menos es lo que siguen haciendo en los países normales.

Hasta ahora , un hombre solterón , más allá de los 24 años , o era maricón , o tenía algún problema físico o mental, o delincuente , vagabundo, alcohólico o viudo , por lo tanto no estaban disponibles en el mercado .

A una joven y virgen que buscase pareja , buscaba a alguien 4 años mayor . Es decir se buscaba una novia de 16 cuando ya estaban disponibles y eran los veinteañeros cuando después de la mili , se afanaban en buscar un empleo para que ella quisiera casarse.

Al no haber alternativa de sexo al margen del matrimonio , el orden social y los hijos estaban garantizados .

Las mujeres además se casaban porque la cartilla sanitaria estaba a nombre del marido y también la cuenta bancaria, por lo tanto , o estaba en casa de sus padres o en su propia casa con su marido .

Comunas orgiásticas de pisos compartidos además de ilegal, no se le pasaba a nadie por la cabeza, de hecho que una pareja viviese sin estar casados era el delito de amancebamiento . Es decir , una madre soltera compartiendo casa como el presidente de la Xunta era impensable. Sólo en hipis drogatas con coleta antisistema .



StackPath





Nada tiene que ver la sagrada poligamia con la que nuestros antepasados formaban núcleos reproductivos, con el POLIVICIO .

Es lo mismo un hombre que drogado de lujuria busque desesperadamente vaginas rodeadas de mujeres para el siguiente chute , que otros hombre que con las mismas ansiedades busquen penes y anos para lo mismo .

el feminismo es antinatural. Es un secta que pretende la deconstrucción de la hembra humana para convertirla en un hombre sin pene y la castración de los hombres para que no sean hombres, puesto que lo único que les define es su capacidad de engendrar hijos.

Técnicamente las relaciones actuales entre un hombre y una mujer son relaciones homosexuales, puesto que al carecer de sentido de reproducción y de formar una familia, lo mismo es penetrar una vagina estéril que un ano igualmente estéril

para que se entienda mejor lo que es la poligamia este ejemplo de un macho alfa es suficientemente clarificador . Un mamarracho que husmea tetas por aplicaciones para aliviar su ansiedad, no es nada .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2021)

"Ya no tengo claro que vaya a ser madre": España tiene los peores datos de natalidad en 80 años


"Con 18 años tenía muy claro que quería ser madre, pero antes me centré en mi carrera y en conseguir un trabajo que me permitiera independizarme. Me saqué la




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2021)

*EL SÍNDROME DEL CARREFOUR*

Se trata de la suposición de que con 50 euros puedes elegir entre todos los productos que allí se encuentran como si estuviesen a tú disposición.

Es decir , las personas a través del catálogo de candidatos y candidatas en las redes sociales , se forman la descabellada idea de que por su simple deseo pueden elegir entre tanta oferta , algo que es completamente absurdo .
todo el mundo se cree por encima de la media aunque sea una gorda cuarentona , en su mente vanidosa , en el reflejo del espejo del cuarto de baño, sigue viendo a la adolescente que ella imagina que es.

A la inmensa mayoría de lo españoles de esta generación se les ha pasado el arroz.
Desde principio de los tiempos , las parejas se formaban justo después de salir de casa de los padres ( al final de la adolescencia ) y ya en ese momento se casaban y tenían su primer hijo.

LOS ESPAÑOLES Y ESPAÑOLAS SON SOLTERONES Y SOLTERONAS QUE NO TIENEN FUTURO NINGUNO .

En sólo 10 años, todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia con un gato como única familia y de pronto todo el mundo despertará y seremos conscientes de que fuimos atacados para nuestro exterminio como sociedad y población para ser reemplazados ..

*SI TU QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA , SÓLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2021)

*El placer* está relacionado con las experiencias placenteras de nuestros sentidos. Podemos confundir estas sensaciones positivas y placenteras con la verdadera *felicidad*, sin embargo, este tipo de “*felicidad*” no dura mucho tiempo, ya que es totalmente dependiente de acontecimientos y experiencias externas.

la constante búsqueda de placer es una infantilidad . Como un niño que busca caramelos. 

Pensaba que eran conclusiones personales después de haber follado tanto y habiendo tenido infinidad de relaciones pero resulta que no sólo Schopenhauer ni Marco Aurelio dicen lo mismo , sino que lo repiten todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido en todas las civilizaciones .







Llevo años predicando de mil formas , que el placer es lo contrario de la felicidad y que tienen más que ver con la química interna que con lo que pasa realmente .

Al mismo tiempo insisto y a las consecuencias y evidencias me remito, que la población española está siendo atacada con ingeniería social para destruir a los individuos y al conjunto de la sociedad . Es como " la guerra del opio " pero con dopamina .

A través del deseo ( el recuerdo del placer ) , es decir la angustia vital que produce la ausencia del objeto de deseo ( síndrome de abstinencia y ansiedad ) los enemigos de España pretenden animalizar la mente de los españoles para que no piensen en lo que realmente importa que es la familia, la patria , los valores morales , tu crecimiento intelectual y no comportarte como un animal en celo.
Es una enorme pérdida de energía y de valioso tiempo de vida derrocharlo en pornografías , búsquedas insaciables de nuevas aventuras que siempre son lo mismo . Es como un gordo goloso mirando el escaparate de una pastelería soñando en comérselo todo.



> *“El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia de dolor” (Aristóteles , Buda, Schopenhauer , Ataraxio ... )*
> 
> 
> La obsesión con los placeres y hacer creer a la población que la vida gira en torno a ellos , es una falacia suicida para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad. Sobre ello han advertido todos los intelectuales que buscaron lo mejor para la humanidad , y esa es la razón por la que se prohíbe el consumo de drogas y el sexo, siendo la más adictiva de todas las drogas , si unos gobernantes promueven la vida lujuriosa y promiscua, no buscan la felicidad para las personas sino su autodestrucción.
> ...



Regla número 28 : Es un error compadecer la falta de alegría de la vejez y lamentar que algunos placeres le son negados.

Todo placer es relativo , a saber, no es más que la satisfacción, el saciar una necesidad .

El hecho de que el placer queda suprimido cuando se elimina la necesidad , es tan poco lamentable como el de que alguien no puede seguir comiendo después de levantarse de la mesa o que no puede seguir durmiendo después del descanso nocturno.



Es mucho más correcto el juicio de Platón sobre la vejez por considerarla feliz en cuanto finalmente se calma la apetencia carnal por las mujeres.

la comodidad y la seguridad son las necesidades principales de la vejez, Por eso los viejos aman sobre todo el dinero como sustituto de las fuerzas que les faltan . Al lado de ello están los placeres de la comida que sustituyen los placeres del amor.

El lugar del deseo de ver, viajar y aprender , lo ocupa el de enseñar y hablar.



Schopenhauer , el arte de ser feliz .

Shiva quema su yo lujurioso para conseguir la paz y la armonía.










Las 75 mejores frases célebres de Arthur Schopenhauer






__





La tensión de la vida en pareja . La posesión hace desaparecer el estímulo . la vida oscila entre querer y alcanzar , el dolor y el aburrimiento .


Se llama neurosis. Tipos de neurosis: Obsesión, histeria, fobia La clasificación clásica describe tres tipos de neurosis: la obsesiva, la histérica y la fóbica. Cada una de ellas representa diferentes modos de situarse delante del vacío existencial que, a menudo, puede producir angustia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2021)

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada con el sexo, puesto que lo mismo es una vagina estéril que un culo estéril . son juegos de rol en donde es irrelevante que las tetas las tenga una persona con vagina que un travesti.

UN HOMBRE, es alguien como tus antepasados , por eso existes.
lo que define a UNA MUJER , es ser la hembra de la especie humana en el sentido de tener útero y por lo tanto parir a los hijos.

Si el sexo diese felicidad, las putas serían felices. Sigan las etapas de la vida , no sigan a la secta satánica que se ha impuesto en España.

Para que entiendas bien lo que es un macho alfa, mejor unos segundos de vídeo y se entiende mejor.

tú eres algo así



un macho alfa es esto


----------



## Shadowex (28 Mar 2021)

Extenso texto


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2021)

Shadowex dijo:


> Extenso texto



pues si te cuesta trabajo leerlo poniéndotelo en bandeja ... 

imagina tener que investigarlo , resumirlo y escribirlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2021)

Los estoicos entendían que el motor de vida no podía ser el placer, sino el niño no aprendería a caminar, ya que en el aprendizaje suele caerse. En este sentido se oponían al hedonismo de Epicuro, que entendía al placer como el único fin. Pero para ellos la ataraxia también era un medio para el placer pero se diferenciaban en que lo entendían como ausencia de dolor y de las perturbaciones del alma. 

El sabio debe frenar con la razón los impulsos irracionales y abstenerse de los vicios. Utilizaron el término ataraxia, para designar un estado de ausencia de inquietud, tranquilidad de ánimo e imperturbabilidad de espíritu. Esta noción de ataraxia se encuentra en el centro del pensamiento escéptico y estoico, para Epicuro es un equilibrio permanente en el alma y en el cuerpo.



“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "





Los placeres naturales y necesarios: Solo los placeres que tienen que ver con la vida de las personas.
Los placeres naturales pero no necesarios: Son todos los placeres que constituyen las variaciones superfluas de los placeres naturaleza (comer bien, vestir bien, etc)
Los placeres no naturales y no necesarios: Son todos los placeres vanos, nacidos en las vanas opiniones de las personas (deseo de poder, honor, etc). Estos placeres no quitan dolores del cuerpo, siempre llevan problemas al alma.
Para el estoicismo, la ataraxia consiste principalmente en adecuar los deseos propios a la racionalidad de la naturaleza (logos), aprendiendo a diferenciar las cosas que dependen de la propia persona de las que son independientes de ella. Es importante alcanzar la libertad y la tranquilidad sin preocuparse de las comodidades materiales, la fortuna externa, y dedicándose a una vida guiada por los principios de la razón y la virtud. Para encontrar la ataraxia, también es necesario eliminar los miedos a los dioses y a la muerte, así como no quejarse por las inclemencias del devenir. 



Epicuro compara el estado espiritual de la ataraxia con el total reposo del mar cuando ningún viento mueve su superficie.

Finalmente, tanto un estado como el otro otorgan al sabio la libertad: libertad frente a las pasiones, afectos y apetitos, libertad ante la coacción de otras personas, libertad ante las cosas y circunstancias que se oponen a nuestros proyectos.


----------



## Homófobo y tránsfobo (28 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que define a UNA MUJER , es ser la hembra de la especie humana en el sentido de tener útero y por lo tanto parir a los hijos.



Los trans son unos tarados mentales.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Mar 2021)

Larga vida a burbuja pues


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2021)

Homófobo y tránsfobo dijo:


> Los trans son unos tarados mentales.



y quienes quieren imponer que los travestis son mujeres son unos criminales , predicadores de una secta satánica antinatalista y destructora de las bases de la sociedad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2021)

No se sabe muy bien que es el placer.
Es una descarga eléctrica que se puede activar con unos electrodos en el cerebro o con sustancias llamadas drogas .

COMER Y FOLLAR son actos fisiológicos imprescindibles para la supervivencia del individuo y de la especie que hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los nidarios y antes que ellos de las bacterias . Nosotros en algún momento de nuestra vida hemos hecho ese recorrido evolutivo en los testículos de nuestros antepasados y el útero de las madres convertido en un pequeño mar ancestral.

COMER Y FOLLAR DE FORMA DESMEDIDA en todas las civilizaciones se consideró un acto animal de personas incapaces de controlar sus impulsos y fueron ridiculizados incluso convertidos en pecadores ( LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA ) o delincuentes todas aquellas personas que buscaban sexo fuera del matrimonio.

para que las mentes torturadas puedan entender en que estado se encuentran, paso este vídeo de un autista cuya ansiedad por comer le lleva incluso a no masticar . mete la comida en la boca hasta que no le cabe más y deglute con la misma ansiedad que otros buscan agujeros para chutarte a través de las redes sociales .









Buongiornissimo Oggi colazione super leggera Ogni tanto facciamo un corno alla dieta. | Buongiornissimo Oggi colazione super leggera Ogni tanto facciamo un corno alla dieta. | By Autismo in Movimento | Facebook


122 mil views, 2498 likes, 693 loves, 530 comments, 63 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Autismo in Movimento: Buongiornissimo Oggi colazione super leggera Ogni tanto facciamo un corno alla dieta.




fb.watch


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2021)

Mis abuelos criaron 10 hijos. 

Mucha gente gasta más en el gato o el perro que en un hijo.

¿ de verdad crees que los 6 hijos que tienen de media las africanas es porque son ricas ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2021)

entiende que existes porque desciendes de supervivientes que superaron la glaciación , donde todo estaba helado y vivían en cabañas de troncos y barro. No había neveras , ni supermercados , ni seguro de desempleo . Comer cada día era una aventura sobre todo en invierno que todavía estaba más helado y con más frío si cabe. 
Luego tus antepasados vivieron en tribus que soportaron las invasiones bárbaras. Posiblemente uno de tus antepasados fue un guerrero que violó a una jovencita cuando asaltó su tribu. Aún así tu antepasada crió a su hijo fruto de la violación con amor ...

POR ESO EXISTES. 

EL ÚLTIMO !


----------



## Paisdemierda (29 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Los marsupiales mueren follando a pelo, es eso ó que te coma un halcón, hacen de puta madre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2021)

EL FEMINISMO , es parte de un plan criminal , una secta satánica cuyo único fin es la esclavitud y exterminio de la población occidental para ser reemplazada . 

Los mismos que han instaurado esta ideología antinatural , son los que financian millones de asesinatos de niños occidentales en el vientre de sus madres alienadas y asustan a los hombres para que no formen familias privándoles de casa y de vida propia. 

Han convertido a las personas en meras herramientas productivas para beneficio de unas élites extranjeras cuyos sicarios son los políticos que nos gobiernan. 

al deconstruir la verdadera naturaleza humana como hombre y mujer ( padre y madre ) hacen creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo. Son los mismos que inundan de cocaína occidente , pero la droga más barata es la propia bioquímica a través de la pornografía y la promiscuidad . lo que se llamó toda la vida LUJURIA . 


Al estar la población en estado de drogadicción no son conscientes que son esclavos y que les han privado de vida propia , evitando que sigan las etapas de la vida como hicieron nuestros antepasados y siguen haciendo en los países normales. 

_La *drogadicción* es una enfermedad crónica que se caracteriza por la búsqueda y el consumo compulsivo o incontrolable de la droga a pesar de las consecuencias perjudiciales que acarrea y los cambios que causa en el cerebro, los cuales pueden ser duraderos._

¿ por qué no sucede la distopía occidental en otros países ? porque la población es normal. No han sido abandonados por sus madres en guarderías y sometidos a un proceso de impronta artificial , para que pierdan los instintos naturales como el de reproducción , es decir el instinto materno y paterno. Cualquier cachorro de cualquier especie que se separe de su madre antes de finalizar la etapa de lactancia , las conexiones neuronales que crean su identidad , su personalidad , que establece las bases materno filiales que luego tienen una enorme influencia a la hora de formar pareja y criar a los propios hijos .. .todo eso no se produce o se hace de forma equivocada. 

Resumiendo : que si se separa a la cría de un gorila de la madre y es criada por humanos , no establece su identidad ni será capaz de criar a los hijos si es inseminada artificialmente. 

Si le van con el cuento del feminismo y la bomba gay a los países normales , los corren a palos . Por eso sólo existe en poblaciones vulnerables y desprovistas del instinto de supervivencia .


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Los marsupiales mueren follando a pelo, es eso ó que te coma un halcón, hacen de puta madre.



El cortisol es un veneno para evitar que un macho insemine a demasiadas hembras . 
Al estar permanentemente en celo , su sistema inmunológico se debilita y es cuando le afecta las innumerables enfermedades , virus y bacterias que pululan por doquier. 

Por eso el VIH afecta a las personas especialmente promiscuas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Mar 2021)

*ESTÁN DROGANDO A LA POBLACIÓN OCCIDENTAL - COMO HICIERON CON EL OPIO EN CHINA PARA INVADIRLA *

El feminismo ( y la bomba gay ) son ataques de ingeniería social a la población " occidental " . Los mismos países que están siendo atacados con el coronavirus . 

Lo que buscan es esterilizar a las mujeres y castrar a los hombres haciendo creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo y no crear familias con hijos como en el resto del planeta. 

Entendamos que occidentales somos unos 350 millones cuyas mujeres treintañeras están a punto de llegar a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos ...
Es decir - dentro de 10 años todas las madres de los nuevos europeos serán extranjeras. 

y el resto del planeta ( el mundo normal y real ) son 8 mil millones de NO BLANCOS que proliferan de forma explosiva y en sólo 10 años ocuparán Europa occidental y se harán con el control de norteamérica ya que la minoría blanca no tendrá capacidad para defenderse como estamos ya viendo ahora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2021)

No hay que confundir la sagrada poligamia con el polivicio o poliamor - que no es otra cosa que una toxicomanía más . 

La poligamia es crear una unidad reproductiva a la que un macho va incorporando diferentes hembras con la finalidad de que sean las madres de sus hijos - no de follar ( eso también pero no es la finalidad como en esta secta antinatalista que han instaurado en España ) 

La población española ha sido adoctrinada por una secta tan fanática como cualquier otra.

Las creencias irracionales giran en torno a la sexualidad y la identidad sexual puesto que es lo más fácil de captar por mentes frágiles .

Han simplificado el fanatismo a lo más simple de lo simple - puesto que la alternativa a una secta sexual sólo puede ser una secta que base su doctrina en torno a la comida ( follar y comer = gula y lujuria ) animalización de las personas en grado máximo.

El islam tiene el Corán
el cristianismo tiene el catecismo
el judaísmo el Talmud y la Torá

Igual que cualquier otra religión o creencia que son mucho más elaboradas y llenas de sabiduría . que requieren años de estudio y dedicación.

Pero una secta sexual es simple . MUY SIMPLE . La más simple de las sectas . Sólo se basa en el deseo . Es la mejor forma de drogar a la población para tenerla controlada además del opio y sus derivados. 


Ya dijo Mahoma :

No te cases con una mujer porque te pelearás con ella
no te cases con dos porque pelearán entre ellas 
no te cases con tres porque pelearán dos contra una...

¡ CÁSATE CON CUATRO !!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2021)

Repito que en España se vive en una secta satánica-sexual-antinatalista ... 

pero nada tiene que ver con el resto del planeta . La enorme explosión demográfica de los no blancos ... ya va en más de 8 mil millones de habitantes , chinos , africanos , hindúes , indonesios ... ocuparán el planeta entero en las próximas décadas. 
Los ensimismados occidentales somos unos 350 mil que seremos absorbidos y reemplazados en sólo 10 años .

Ya se ven claramente las tendencias inculcando odio a la propia raza blanca - haciendo desaparecer la cultura e idiosincrasia - para incluso aplaudir con nuestro genocidio. La mayor limpieza étnica de la humanidad .

En relación al poliviciosexual o poliamor , antes llamado promiscuidad , infidelidad , adulterio , lujuria - que sigue siendo pecado y delito en el mundo normal - cualquier occidental , ha tenido montones de relaciones sexuales con mujeres diferentes , algo que ni tu padre , ni tu abuelo , ni tus antepasados han tenido esa desdicha , puesto que lejos de parecer atractiva la idea de diferentes lunas de miel , es como si te compras un perro y se te muere a los dos meses y vuelta a empezar , algo que sólo puede compararse con Sísifo y su piedra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2021)

lo que hace feliz a un pingüino es vivir como un pingüino .

Entre vivir enjaulados en un recinto que simule la realidad como las instalaciones de FAUNIA ( la caverna de Platón ) es de sentido común que preferirían vivir como han vivido sus antepasados durante cientos de miles de años aunque sea a 30 grados bajo cero y tener que recorrer kilómetros para conseguir comida - por eso existen y los de faunia desaparecerán cuando el negocio vaya a la quiebra.

los marrones son crías ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2021)

ETAPA DE ESTABILIZACIÓN O
ROMPIMIENTO
Según los estudios de los científicos, superada la
locura del amor narcótico, que dura en promedio entre
1 8 y 30 meses, según la muestra analizada, la relación
puede tomar dos caminos: romperse o continuar como
una relación estable.
La relación se rompe si la pareja se ha limitado a
disfrutar el efecto estimulante, pues al igual que ocurre
con las drogas psicotrópicas, el umbral cambia
haciendo que la persona necesite dosis cada vez más
altas,- inicialmente la sobreproducción de hormonas y
neurotransmisores hacen su efecto con intensidad,
luego el cuerpo se adecúa a ellos con lo cual disminuye
la intensidad del efecto. Finalmente, el cuerpo se torna
refractario al estímulo y se requieren mayores dosis o
nuevos estimulantes.
El excesivo acercamiento de la pareja sin promoción
de otros intereses diferentes al deleite derivado del
efecto narcotizante, conduce a la ruptura de la relación
por el efecto de umbral propio, tanto en estimulantes
exógenos como endógenos. En los casos patológicos,
como el donjuanismo y la ninfomanía, según las
historias personales se hacen adictos y la patología
persiste si no se recibe tratamiento adecuado. En los
casos de homosexualismo, igualmente, el cóctel se
produce, sólo que el objeto del enamoramiento es del
mismo sexo como producto, en la mayoría de los
casos, de las situaciones o historias personales.
Contrariamente, si la etapa de amor narcótico es
también aprovechada para promover otro tipo de
actividades intelectuales, sociales, culturales,
espirituales, que le permitan a la pareja crecer, se
alcanzará la etapa de estabilización, que es lubricada en
el ámbito fisiológico por la oxitocina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2021)

En el minuto 2 dice : si el cuerpo interpreta que lo que está sucediendo es algo agresivo.....

*
¡¡ genera cortisol !!!!*

Es decir que es lo mismo estar enamorado que estar viviendo una situación de confrontación o lucha con un enemigo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el minuto 2 dice : si el cuerpo interpreta que lo que está sucediendo es algo agresivo general cortisol.
> 
> Es decir que es lo mismo estar enamorado que estar viviendo una situación de confrontación o lucha con un enemigo




¿Cómo va lo del libro que ibas a publicar?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Abr 2021)

6 años y pico sin ninguna cita {hablo de tomar un café} 8 años sólo un pico de 1 segundo. 12 años sin follar.

4 meses sin pajas. Sin salir de casa llevo desde hace unas 90 horas.

Y se supone que tengo curro bueno, soy simpático y se de muchas cosas... 

Atpc!!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2021)

¿Cuál es el chiste?


----------



## 121 (4 Abr 2021)

Y si los rasgos masculinos son tan importantes, por qué en toda Asia les gustan los cantantes de kpop que son hombres feminizados brutalmente? Chortinas asiáticas que quitan el hipo mojando bragas por adolescentes imberbes con pelito largo planchado


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Cómo va lo del libro que ibas a publicar?



Es demasiado esfuerzo total para nada.

hay más escritores que lectores.

La gente prefiere ver vídeos de TikTok que duran 3 segundos


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2021)

121 dijo:


> Y si los rasgos masculinos son tan importantes, por qué en toda Asia les gustan los cantantes de kpop que son hombres feminizados brutalmente? Chortinas asiáticas que quitan el hipo mojando bragas por adolescentes imberbes con pelito largo planchado



Corea del Sur perdió la guerra.

Es un país ocupado saqueado y esclavizado.

Los invasores ponen a un puñado de chavales de escaparate y 53 millones de esclavos que trabajan para ellos día y noche.

Por muchas luces y edificios bonitos que ponen para engañar, lo único que importa son las horas y el tiempo de vida que dedica cada individuo a trabajar para otros.

Poco le importa los esclavistas el estilo de vida y el futuro de una nación. si llega un momento que la exprimen tanto que queda completamente destruida, pues van a otra .no será por gente en el mundo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2021)

Pensé que te reías del contenido de su post.


----------



## 121 (4 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Corea del Sur perdió la guerra.
> 
> Es un país ocupado saqueado y esclavizado.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es, cuál es el mecanismo biológico/genético que hace que las mujeres de mayor atractivo sexual asiáticas (chortinas) encuentren deseables a varones que son básicamente niñas?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Abr 2021)

EL pico ese de hace 8 años... Cuando lo di estaba contento... Luego me di cuenta que el desgaste que hay que hacer para un puto beso no merece la pena. 

Y ya han pasado 8 años. 

Los incels que no se agobien no se han perdido nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2021)

121 dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es, cuál es el mecanismo biológico/genético que hace que las mujeres de mayor atractivo sexual asiáticas (chortinas) encuentren deseables a varones que son básicamente niñas?



Es un tipo de lesbianismo.

Sólo en los países atacados dónde se está destruyendo a las familias , hacen creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es frotar los genitales y drogarse con el sexo . no crear una familia con hijos.

Es un plan satánico, genocida y antinatalista que promueven a través de guiones de serie, realities etcétera etcétera

Dicho de otra manera , los países donde ser imposible emitir first dates o basura por el estilo, la mayor parte del planeta ) no hay no hay coronavirus


----------



## Entry (5 Abr 2021)

Un asesino en serio por el foro y el mamarraxio con sus paridas de vírgenes. Le da igual todo, para él su vida es su autoestima aniquilada, no existe más.


----------



## eL PUERRO (5 Abr 2021)

pOR FAVOR, no abuses de más guacamayos


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2021)

La enorme explosión demográfica que ya va en ocho mil millones de habitantes, corresponde a los no blancos. es decir a los chinos ,moros, negros e indígenas : la gente normal que no está castrada como los 500.000.000 de occidentales.

Y es que parte del ataque genocida es hacer creer a los blancos antes llamados cristianos, que son muchos. pero sin embargo son muy pocos.

En solo 10 años se habrá extinguido por completo la población blanca de origen cristiano pues todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia


----------



## celebro (5 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si yo hubiese nacido en Argelia o cualquier país islámico, ahora tendría a mi primera mujer, quizás alguna esposa más y lo menos 6 hijos.
> 
> Pero he nacido en España .



Eso es porque Darwin es ingles y nos odia ,que nadie te llame pichafloja .Algun argelino sin hijos conozco ,eso si viven aqui ahi te doy la razon.


----------



## celebro (5 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Voy a durar miles de años,y os estaré dando el coñazo siempre



A mi no tanto porque voy mas caliente quel pico una plancha.


----------



## celebro (5 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO ! joder, porque no compite con nadie y en el subconsciente el pajillero es un macho alfa que elige lo que quiere.



Entonces,¿ con subcripcion premium a porno ya engañas a tu subconsciente?o ¿el qu eno folla ni pagando acaba ahorrando?¿vendes bromuro o tienes tres hermanas feisimas para casarse?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2021)

celebro dijo:


> Entonces,¿ con subcripcion premium a porno ya engañas a tu subconsciente?o ¿el qu eno folla ni pagando acaba ahorrando?¿vendes bromuro o tienes tres hermanas feisimas para casarse?



Para alguien que no fuma como puede ser tu caso es inexplicable que otras personas decidan respirar humo con droga.

La pregunta es :

¿ a ti un fumador te suscita envidia o compasión? Crees que es una víctima o un privilegiado?


Crees que te pierdes algo por no estar fumando todo el santo día?

Crees que te pierdes algo por no caer en ansiedad cuando te quedas sin tabaco?


Lo normal lo que siempre fue y lo que sigue siendo los países normales es que los hombres no estén todo el día pensando en sexo sino en la infinidad de cosas que tiene la vida para disfrutarlas


El matrimonio es una sagrada forma de celibato que calma la mente .

La otra opción es una mente torturada de monoloco pajillero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2021)

Pues yo nada más levantarme me bebo una buena lata de Monster y me hago una paja.


----------



## furia porcina (5 Abr 2021)

Se nos va a llenar el foro de inmortales.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Abr 2021)

Es excelente lo que expones aquí ...ánimo y espero ver mucha más información que subas ...voy a comenzar a navegar por tus posts y seguir detenidamente lo que expones en ellos ...gracias por el trabajo qué haces


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Es excelente lo que expones aquí ...ánimo y espero ver mucha más información que subas ...voy a comenzar a navegar por tus posts y seguir detenidamente lo que expones en ellos ...gracias por el trabajo qué haces











Los billones de virus que viven en tu cuerpo y ayudan a mantenerte vivo - BBC News Mundo


Hacemos todo lo posible por evitar una infección viral, pero ¿qué ocurre cuando algunos virus son esenciales para el funcionamiento de nuestro cuerpo?




www.bbc.com





si un simple virus que por lo visto flota por el aire puede causar toda esta epidemia y tan graves consecuencias en el cuerpo ...

¿ qué no hará una inyección de microbioma en la parte final del tramo digestivo que es la más absorbente ? 

Tomar como una normalidad cualquier parafilia sexual - es el mejor exponente de que la población española está siendo atacada .

A las consecuencias me remito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Es excelente lo que expones aquí ...ánimo y espero ver mucha más información que subas ...voy a comenzar a navegar por tus posts y seguir detenidamente lo que expones en ellos ...gracias por el trabajo qué haces



todas las antepasadas de las españolas treintañeras a su edad, ya tenían varios hijos.
Son descendientes de buenas madres - por eso existen - heredan en sus genes la disposición para ser embarazadas , parir y criar a los bebés .

*el deseo sexual *es un ansia por quedar embarazada . Como el hambre en los hambrientos y la sed en los sedientos .

Es una alarma del cuerpo que urge a la mujer , o cualquier otra hembra en celo de cualquier otra especie , a iniciar un ciclo reproductivo.

Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que por culpa de los anticonceptivos , la hembra humana está en celo permanentemente .
La regla es la destrucción del recubrimiento nutritivo del óvulo que ha envejecido sin ser fecundado . Baja un nuevo óvulo y a los pocos días de la regla ya está en su punto y es cuando la mujer está más frenética buscando la fecundación ( ese suceso es algo extraordinario en gorilas , elefantas , ballenas ... puesto que lo lógico es que haya siempre machos dispuestos a fecundarlas )









Lo normal es que una vez superada la fase de fecundación , llegase el embarazo lactancia y crianza del bebé hasta los 3 años .
Pero las españolas al forzar la esterilidad , el cuerpo cada mes vuelve a entrar en celo , algo que no pasa en ninguna otra hembra .

Eso evidentemente , causa un trastorno mental que se manifiesta con comportamientos estrambóticos , que giran en torno a su ansiedad sexual , puesto que ser madre es el sentido de ser de las hembras y ellas no están siguiendo su comportamiento programado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todas las antepasadas de las españolas treintañeras a su edad, ya tenían varios hijos.
> Son descendientes de buenas madres - por eso existen - heredan en sus genes la disposición para ser embarazadas , parir y criar a los bebés .
> 
> *el deseo sexual *es un ansia por quedar embarazada . Como el hambre en los hambrientos y la sed en los sedientos .
> ...



No me quiero imaginar lo que sienten esas hembras españolas al ver cómo destruyen día a día al macho y lo hacen inservible en esta sociedad así como el crecimiento de la homosexualidad y los trans para hacerle competencia con la ilusión de un sexo rápido dando dotes de hembra en cuerpo de hombre...vivimos tiempos que determinarán el futuro de una manera incierta pero seremos testigos de ello .


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Abr 2021)

Excelente


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> No me quiero imaginar lo que sienten esas hembras españolas al ver cómo destruyen día a día al macho y lo hacen inservible en esta sociedad así como el crecimiento de la homosexualidad y los trans para hacerle competencia con la ilusión de un sexo rápido dando dotes de hembra en cuerpo de hombre...vivimos tiempos que determinarán el futuro de una manera incierta pero seremos testigos de ello .



Es un ataque de ingeniería social para destruir a la población española sin necesidad de bombas. 

En sólo 10 años todas las treintañeras españolas llegarán a la menopausia con un gato como única familia y el plan genocida habrá concluido. 

La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad. 

España se llamará Al Ándalus


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2021)

Los nuevos modelos de sociedad tiene reminiscencias del marxismo más radical . Similares a los que ensayó POL POT en Camboya en donde los niños pertenecían al estado y ya se llevaban a guarderías comunales al poco de nacer. 

Las personas eran consideradas como herramientas productivas - incluso estaba prohibido comer en familia ya que había comedores comunales. 

Nos enfrentamos a cambios radicales . Yo sólo puedo sacar conclusiones a través de las consecuencias y del análisis de la realidad . 
No se puede decir con firmeza quienes están detrás de la construcción de una sociedad distópica en España - que todo parece indicar que se ha elegido como laboratorio para ensayar la forma de aniquilar una población sin necesidad de bombas. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que hay actualmente 4.000 millones de mujeres en el mundo . 
La pregunta es ...

¿ POR QUÉ PRECISAMENTE LAS ESPAÑOLAS EN EDAD REPRODUCTIVA ENTRE 20 Y 40 AÑOS ( que son menos de 10 millones ) ...

SON LAS MÁS CHALADAS Y ESTÉRILES DEL PLANETA ? 


La enorme gravedad del problema reside en que en sólo 10 años ...
todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos ....

Y EL GRAN REEMPLAZO HABRÁ CONCLUIDO 



*Distribución por edad:*

0-14 años: 15,29% (hombres 3.879.229 /mujeres 3.664.016)
15-24 años: 9,65% (hombres 2.458.486 /mujeres 2.299.523)
25-54 años: 44,54% (hombres 11.208.598 /mujeres 10.762.651)
55-64 años: 12,38% (hombres 2.980.206 /mujeres 3.125.949)
65 años y más: 18,15% (hombres 3.833.601 /mujeres 5.118.817)

COMO EJEMPLO DEL PLAN GENOCIDA A LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA AQUÍ LOS TITULARES DE ELDIARIO 


Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos



Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España


Las españolas tienen menos hijos de los que desearían por razones laborales, económicas y la dificultad para conciliar

La inmigración, un problema y una oportunidad


----------



## P3lay0 (7 Abr 2021)

Interesante tu aportación. Aunque es un punto de vista muy animal y puede haber cabida a un análisis mas amplio que pueda incluir aspectos mas espirituales que nos diferencian de los animales (aunque posiblemente no a todos pero eso es otro tema) está claro que nuestra parte animal tiene un gran peso así que es perfectamente aplicable lo que expones.

Puedo hablar desde la experiencia de un occidental padre de familia numerosa ya peinando canas anticipadas y con mujer también europea. Curiosamente, en el territorio europeo (zona rural) donde vivo, afortunadamente no soy un caso aislado y hay muchas familias (mayorías) con múltiples hijos y europeas con poca o nula mezcla aún.

Pero entrando al debate con mi experiencia, confirmo la completa destrucción y desestructuración del tejido familiar y ataque a la figura masculina que se está produciendo sutilmente (y en la última década sin sutilidad alguna) y que sufren forzosamente los hijos y del que las mujeres, cómplices inconscientes y también engañadas son igualmente victimas.

Entiendo perfectamente el rechazo actual que la mayoría de hombres y por ende mujeres masculinizadas occidentales puedan tener por la idea de engendrar niños. Llevar una casa y criar hijos es una responsabilidad enorme que demanda una cantidad ingente de tiempo y energía. Actualmente con ambos congéneres integrados en la vida laboral "productiva" el llevar una familia adelante supone un estrés monumental y causa de conflictos continuos en la familia además que como bien expones los niños no obtienen de la madre el vital afecto y apego del que necesitan hasta sus mínimos 3 años, y el padre no es el sustituto adecuado jamas de una madre y en futuro seguramente habrá consecuencias.

Tener hijos debería ser una bendición en una familia donde ambos roles/energías estén bien definidos y haya un respeto mutuo hacia el papel de cada uno. La genética manda y el hombre jamás, por mucho que lo adoctrinen, será feliz ejerciendo de madre y una mujer jamás será plena y feliz integrada en un mundo laboral competitivo, por mucho que se autoengañe. El problema es que su mente está envenenada ya desde pequeña y el instinto maternal lo tiene roto y corrompido y nunca podrá ser ya una persona feliz, ni quiere ser madre ni puede encontrar felicidad como ser masculino, está condenada a no estar nunca en su lugar natural.

Lo veo en mi pareja (ambos somos empresarios independientes) y con mi núcleo familiar. Con el tiempo y la reflexión vas comprendiendo y descifrando lo que ya la intuición te decía pero el entorno te negaba a admitir. Siendo joven te chirrían las circunstancias e imposiciones/adoctrinamientos sociales pero generalmente fluyes y "sigues" el día a día en el que estás inmerso, con la madurez reafirmas tu convencimiento de que lo que te expone la sociedad no es lo correcto pero ya es tarde, tu pareja no va a cambiar (es incapaz de verlo y ya está envenenada) y hay que asumir la responsabilidad que has contraído con las vidas que has traído.

Si diría a los más jóvenes que la experiencia de tener hijos es única y enriquecedora. El problema no son los hijos, el problema es encontrar la mujer adecuada para formar una familia y ser felices cada uno en su rol predestinado por la sabiduría de millones de años atesorada por la naturaleza.

Todo lo demás, ilusión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2021)

P3lay0 dijo:


> Interesante tu aportación. Aunque es un punto de vista muy animal y puede haber cabida a un análisis mas amplio que pueda incluir aspectos mas espirituales que nos diferencian de los animales (aunque posiblemente no a todos pero eso es otro tema) está claro que nuestra parte animal tiene un gran peso así que es perfectamente aplicable lo que expones.
> 
> Puedo hablar desde la experiencia de un occidental padre de familia numerosa ya peinando canas anticipadas y con mujer también europea. Curiosamente, en el territorio europeo (zona rural) donde vivo, afortunadamente no soy un caso aislado y hay muchas familias (mayorías) con múltiples hijos y europeas con poca o nula mezcla aún.
> 
> ...




de la misma manera que hay sociedades y países natalistas también los hay antinatalistas como el caso extremo de España , cuyos políticos han decidido exterminar a la población autóctona , para ser reemplazada por extranjeros , sobre todo musulmanes africanos .

Es una secta suicida . Han convencido a las mujeres que es mejor tener un gato que tener 4 hijos como hicieron nuestras madres y antepasadas. Por eso existimos. 
Todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida y hayas heredado de tus antepasados , será entregado por un estado marxista a una familia musulmana con 6 hijos más pronto de lo que imaginas. 

Es cierto que hay demasiada gente en el mundo por eso urge implantar el feminismo y la castración de los hombres en los países subdesarrollados que no pueden alimentar a su población y que sin embargo paren una media de 6 hijos por mujer. 
Sin embargo paradójicamente los mismos criminales que financian y fomentan millones de abortos en Europa occidental protestan por las políticas anticonceptivas que hizo Fujimori. 

Es obvio lo que estamos viendo y sufriendo ,que es un ataque de la llamada izquierda supranacional a la raza blanca y todo lo que representa. 
Los no blancos - extremadamente racistas - buscan nuestro exterminio. 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, la inmensa mayoría son no blancos y en pocas décadas ya no quedará ninguno .





__





proyecto viopet equipara a las mascotas con los hijos . La obsesión antinatalista y castradora de la izquierda en España, es genocida y criminal


Así es el DNI para animales de compañía que el Gobierno hará obligatorio es una emegencia social




www.burbuja.info













Natalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






El panfleto marxista enemigo de España y genocida llamado ELDIARIO ... clama por las políticas antinatalistas de Fujimori con las indígenas pobres y sin embargo apoya el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles .

Las supervivientes de las esterilizaciones forzadas en Perú piden justicia: "Nos cortaron el vientre como a animales"



Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos



Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España


Las españolas tienen menos hijos de los que desearían por razones laborales, económicas y la dificultad para conciliar

La inmigración, un problema y una oportunidad

MAPA | El 79% de los municipios españoles ha registrado más muertes que nacimientos en los últimos 20 años

Los empresarios vizcaínos piden más inmigrantes y menos trabas para su regularización 
criminal y enemigo llamado eldiario


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

vil. dijo:


> imagino que conoces sólo a los hombres desde la atalaya esa que te has montado y la resultante es que si no somos unos maromos machistas somos mariquitas...
> 
> Y no... simplemente cuando conoces a mujeres NORMALES, no las que viven en su encierro beateril, pues disfrutas de su diversión y de sus risas y de su maravillosa conversación, de sus senos, de sus ojitos y de ese intercambio tan extraordinariamente sensual que es cuando las captas y te captan...
> 
> Sé que no tienen ni idea de que te hablo... pero es lo que os pasa por ENCERRAROS en vuestro beaterismo... lo siento, imagino que la vida te ha hecho una putada . pero que quieres que te diga... a mi me pirran las mujeres... y si me pirrasen los tíos no tendría tampoco empacho en decirlo... pero cohones, unas caderittas de avispilla, unas tetas, unos ojos, la melena, ese culito que tienen... hostia, me voy a poner cachondillo y todo... jajajajajja



Tú lo que vives es en un estado de celo permanente como los animales .

Probablemente nunca has visto como actúan los perros ( o cualquier otra especie ) cuando hay una perra en celo . Exactamente igual a como tú te has descrito .

Lo que han hecho con la población española es castrar a los hombres y esterilizar a las mujeres drogándoles con la dopamina generada por el sexo. lo que en otros países y otras épocas se hizo con el opio para conquistar naciones.

lo que toda la vida se llamó lujuria como pecado capital y en diferentes modalidades legales era perseguida y castigada ( adulterio amancebamiento ...) y lo sigue siendo en la inmensa mayoría del mundo . A ver cuando los tarados como tú sois conscientes de que la población española está siendo atacada a través de la ingeniería social.









La natalidad en España se derrumba: ¿por qué bajan los nacimientos en 2021?


Durante los dos primeros meses de 2021 se han registrado 48.282 alumbramientos, la cifra más baja de la serie histórica, que comenzó en 1941



as.com





*Durante los dos primeros meses de 2021 se han registrado 48.282 alumbramientos, la cifra más baja de la serie histórica, que comenzó en 1941.*

y apuesto que la mayoría de las madres son extranjeras . *LAS ESPAÑOLAS HAN SIDO ESTERILIZADAS Y NO OS DAIS CUENTA !!!! *
Eres marica aunque tú no te veas como tal .

la bomba gay es un ataque de ingeniería social a la población española para que no se reproduzca .

Al hacer creer a los tarados como tú que la razón para emparejarse es follar es la imitación del comportamiento homosexual que es sexo estéril y promiscuo.

Lo mismo es drogarse con un ano que con una vagina estéril . Son juegos de rol para pasar el rato como rascarse las espalda o buscar piojos.

Para que entiendas la diferencia con un macho de verdad ( como lo fueron tus antepasados y por eso existes : EL ÚLTIMO ! ) en este vídeo te lo aclara.


----------



## XRL (11 Abr 2021)

me encanta este hilo,gracias ataraxio xd


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2021)

XRL dijo:


> me encanta este hilo,gracias ataraxio xd







> ATARAXIO dijo:
> Lo que se entiende actualmente en España por mujer, son simplemente camellas que te venden la dopamina a la que el hombre es adicto.



*@uno_de_tantos Dijo : aclárate ! *



ATARAXIO dijo:
Pues es muy fácil de entender . De hecho es como han vivido todos nuestros antepasados y siguen viviendo los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta.

que los españoles de esta generación por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad sean incapaces de formar una familia y únicamente conciban las relaciones como una forma de drogarse es lo que yo denuncio .

Soy consciente que la gente se comporta como han diseñado para ellos a través de las leyes y de imposiciones socioculturales como pueden ser el guión de las series o sin ir más lejos la Rociíto contando sus dramas en la tele para dar ejemplo.

First dates es una escuela diaria de como destruir la vida . Lo más interesante de todo es que en los países donde sería imposible emitir esa bazofia de programa ... NO HAY CORONAVIRUS.




> @uno_de_tantos dijo:
> Eso no es el problema. Lo que no he entendido es que crucifiques al op y posteriormente le digas que las mujeres son simplemente camellas.



NO !

Las mujeres son la hembra de la especie humana , cuya razón de ser es gestar la siguiente generación , igual que las hembras de cualquier otra especie.

Lo que han hecho creer a esta generación de españoles y algunos otros occidentales , es que son objetos sexuales con los que drogarse.

LAS VAGINAS SON ASÍ PARA QUE SALGAN BEBÉS , NO PARA QUE ENTREN PENES . 

*El orificio existe incluso en las especies cuyos machos no tienen pene ...*

como los peces , reptiles , aves ... O que lo tienen muy pequeño como los gorilas o los leones .

El pene humano es así para extraer el semen del anterior . La cópula humana consiste en eso.

LAS VAGINAS SON ASÍ PARA QUE PUEDAN SALIR LOS BEBÉS ! Lo mismo es la vagina de una humana, que la de una gorila , una vaca, una elefanta o una ballena .

LO QUE NO ES VAGINA ES EL ANO DE UN TRAVESTI NI DE NINGUNA OTRA PERSONA . Ni la operación cosmética horripilante que le puedan hacer con el pellejo del pene después de la castración .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

EL DIOS IMPASIBLE Y LA LIBERTAD DEL HOMBRE La apatheia como axioma metafísico y como ideal ético, salió inevitablemente desde el mundo antiguo al encuentro del cristianismo primitivo.

Impasibilidad significa imposibilidad de ser alcanzado por influjos exteriores, libertad del espíritu frente a las necesidades y los impulsos.

En sentido físico, apatheia significa inmutabilidad; en sentido psicológico, insensibilidad; y en sentido ético, libertad.

La impasibilidad de Dios en el pensamiento antiguo Desde Platón y Aristóteles, la perfección de Dios ha sido designada como impasibilidad. Dios es bueno y no puede ser causa del mal. Es perfecto y, por eso, no tiene necesidades. Se basta a sí mismo y por eso no necesita amor ni odio. No puede ocurrirle nada que tenga que soportar. No conoce la cólera ni el favor. Es totalmente libre.

Y por eso desde Aristóteles se le llama: Theós apathés (Dios impasible). El ideal moral de los sabios es asemejarse a Dios y participar en su esfera. Por eso, el sabio debe dominar sus necesidades y sus impulsos, y llevar una vida libre de cansancio, de miedo, de ira y de amor. Liberado de pasiones y de intereses conoce el hombre la verdad de las ideas. Inasequible al dolor y a la felicidad, no se ve sacudido por nada.

Usa las cosas terrenas como si no las tuviera. Es feliz sin deseos. Como vemos, la apatheia significa aquí la liberación del hombre frente a la dependencia de la naturaleza. Esta liberación sólo se consigue mediante un riguroso distanciamiento de todo lo corporal.

Sólo el que se libera de sí mismo y aprende a ser señor de sí mismo, conquista aquella libertad que Dios posee por naturaleza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

*LOS ESPAÑOLES NO SON ESPAÑOLES *, no lo digo con los millones de comunistas, vascos y catalanes , a los que les han lavado el cerebro para que se crean extranjeros .

En 1975 cuando murió Franco había 35 millones de españoles .

han pasado 46 años , teniendo en cuenta que han muerto una media de 350 mil cada año da un total de 16 millones de españoles muertos .

si tenemos en cuenta que con seguridad las mujeres desde la fecha no han tenido por lo menos dos hijos para reemplazarse a si mismas y al padre ... todo lo que hay hasta 46 millones son extranjeros , la mayoría con derecho a voto.

En España actualmente hay *UN MILLÓN DE TREINTAÑERAS* , antes de esa edad se sabe con certeza que sólo tienen hijos las extranjeras , pero es que actualmente a este millón de españolas en edad reproductiva le han lavado el cerebro con conceptos estrafalarios con el fin de esterilizarlas :

- que son eternas adolescentes y que ya tiempo habrá para casarse y tener hijos

- que son iguales que los hombres , es decir hombres sin pene

- que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una familia con hijos

- que es mejor ser esclava de su jefe que dueña de su hogar

- que ser madre y esposa es un fracaso en la vida

Al mismo tiempo , en el resto del planeta , hay 4.000 millones de mujeres normales y que se ven a sí mismas como lo que realmente son , las hembras de la especie humana , y al igual que nuestras antepasadas viven la sexualidad con pudor , fidelidad y moderación en el ámbito de una pareja y un hogar. Son las madres de la próxima generación de españoles .

El exterminio de la población original es inevitable. Aunque el millón de treintañeras se casaran y tuviesen su primer hijo ( algo que no va a pasar ) , un millón de bebés no podrían parar a cientos de millones de moros y negros que están esperando la siguiente etapa, que es traerlos en un puente aéreo directamente de sus países.

*LOS HOMBRES*

No existe diferencia entre los hombres llamados homosexuales y los heterosexuales . Un ataque de ingeniería social llamado la bomba gay , los ha igualado . Lo mismo es copular con un ano que con una vagina estéril , es simplemente una forma de drogar a la población con el sexo.

Lo mismo que hicieron con el opio en China y la India , para arrasar esos dos enormes países .

*OPIO=HEROÍNA=MORFINA=ENDORFINA=DOPAMINA*

La pornografía es un ataque de ingeniería social a los hombres occidentales , para castrarlos e impedir que formen unidades reproductoras como hicieron todos tus antepasados desde principio de los tiempos .

POR ESO EXISTES ... y por eso no existirán tus hijos ni los hijos de tus hijos.

*si tanta pornografía , aberraciones y parafilias son gratis ....

es porque el precio eres tú*


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2021)

la seducción no tienen nada que ver con el cuerpo desnudo.

De hecho las playas están llenas de chicas prácticamente desnudas , muchas veces con las tetas al aire, y aunque los hombres miren de reojo , no andan excitados como berracos .


La seducción es el arte de atraer o excitar, sobre todo en el ámbito sexual . Es decir predisponer a la persona a que imagine que tiene posibilidad de tener sexo. El cortejo se produce en todas las especies de animales , incluso en los insectos .
Las especies que requieren de la imprescindible presencia del macho para la supervivencia de las crías , como los loros o los humanos, se lo piensan mucho antes de decidirse emparejarse . A veces los guacamayos tardan años , incluso son incompatibles y hay que buscarles otra pareja.
Pero cuando por fin se emparejan, es para toda la vida.

Otra cosa diferente a la vinculación , es el sexo ocasional como diversión o pasatiempos que no altera la relación de pareja, o la predisposición de la hembra humana a copular con hombres diferentes a su pareja durante el celo , que recordemos que de forma natural sólo se producía unas 10 veces a lo largo de la vida, pero que las españolas lo tienen todos los meses .






*Las 11 mejores técnicas de seducción, según los expertos*
Explicamos las principales técnicas de seducción según varias investigaciones y expertos: trucos aplicables a la vida social, sentimental y laboral.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## Vikingo2016 (3 May 2021)

Gran hilo @ATARAXIO felicidades!!


----------



## Mentenebre (4 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Se han hecho estudios muy extensos sobre el tema que ahora no encuentro en google pero que buscaré con más tiempo, en donde el nivel de satisfacción y felicidad en la vida en relación al sexo, estaba en la gente que se masturbaba. Algo que en su día me pareció extraño y contradictorio.
> 
> ...



Y cómo afecta en relación a les putes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Y cómo afecta en relación a les putes?



¿ las que cobran o las que no?


----------



## Mentenebre (4 May 2021)

XRL dijo:


> me encanta este hilo,gracias ataraxio xd



Eres el XRL de FC?


----------



## Mentenebre (4 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ las que cobran o las que no?



Con todas sale a pasar por caja, querido amigo, pero me refiero a las de pago directo. 

¿Existe ese estrés, esa segregación de cortisol, en un tipo que paga y folla de manera regular y asegurada? Veo menos estrés que en el cortejo, y la misma garantía que en el sexo de "mantenimiento".


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Y cómo afecta en relación a les putes?












La historia de amor de Marta y Kevin acabó de un navajazo: un detenido de un clan de Jumilla


La Guardia Civil arresta a 'El Tente', expareja de la chica, en la investigación abierta para esclarecer la muerte de un adolescente natural de Colombia




www.elespanol.com






No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su mula , ni su casa, ni nada que no sea tuyo.

( Dios)


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Con todas sale a pasar por caja, querido amigo, pero me refiero a las de pago directo.
> 
> ¿Existe ese estrés, esa segregación de cortisol, en un tipo que paga y folla de manera regular y asegurada? Veo menos estrés que en el cortejo, y la misma garantía que en el sexo de "mantenimiento".




Te lo explica mejor el gran filósofo Schopenhauer.

Pero grandes rasgos, no son las ciervas las que luchan por el coito sino los machos, ellas simplemente miran y eligen al ganador de las batallas. los demás se van destrozados.


----------



## Mentenebre (4 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su mula , ni su casa, ni nada que no sea tuyo.
> 
> ( Dios)



Esas no son tuyas, pero ¿son acaso de alguien? ¿existe un "prójimo"?

De todas formas, veo el planteamiento moral, pero me interesaba la parte "biológica"; en concreto, cómo se relaciona esa clase de relaciones consumadas que van con fecha prevista y pago por delante con todo el tema este del cortisol, el estrés del cortejo, el "veneno".

Entiendo que pueda tener otras implicaciones perjudiciales en la moral y salud de cada uno, pero, con este tema en concreto, ¿los puteros también se "envenenan", o caen en la categoría del "sexo de mantenimiento"?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (4 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí no me parece atractivo el tío que sale en la foto de la noticia:


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Esas no son tuyas, pero ¿son acaso de alguien? ¿existe un "prójimo"?
> 
> De todas formas, veo el planteamiento moral, pero me interesaba la parte "biológica"; en concreto, cómo se relaciona esa clase de relaciones consumadas que van con fecha prevista y pago por delante con todo el tema este del cortisol, el estrés del cortejo, el "veneno".
> 
> Entiendo que pueda tener otras implicaciones perjudiciales en la moral y salud de cada uno, pero, con este tema en concreto, ¿los puteros también se "envenenan", o caen en la categoría del "sexo de mantenimiento"?




Ya comenté muchas veces que lo que se entiende por prostitución no deja de ser un comportamiento natural en la hembra de la especie humana.

Durante decenas de miles de años, nuestros antepasados utilizaban el sexo como pasatiempos, como una forma de crear alianzas, como por ejemplo rascarse la espalda o buscar piojos.


Era muchísimo más difícil encontrar comida que encontrar sexo ya que siempre estaban dispuestas a intercambiarlo a cambio de comida , recursos y protección .

La hembra del Homo sapiens a diferencia de otras especies de humanos que se extinguieron , evolucionó para imitar estár en celo todo el tiempo a pesar de ser mentira.

De esa manera seducía a los machos y evitaba que matasen a las crías, para que volviesen a entrar en celo, como pasa en muchas especies como los leones y osos....


Las muchas especies de humanos que ya no existen, se mataron entre sí al rivalizar por las hembras.
La razón por la que siguen vivos los gorilas y los chimpancés , es porque ellos no saben usar palos y piedras como armas.

Las luchas entre machos , están ritualizadas para no llegar a matarse los machos en todas las especies, pero un palo o una piedra no pertenecen al propio cuerpo, cómo pueden ser los cuernos ,colmillos , garras o pezuñas


Eran agrupaciones tribales con pocos miembros. cuándo nació la civilización y se juntaron miles de personas, las cosas cambiaron.

Se hizo imprescindible formar núcleos reproductivos y tener asegurado un techo y una protección , porque si un macho decidía cambiar de hembra cada día , nadie cuidaría de la otra hembra siempre embarazada y con hijos pequeños.

Aunque ahora en occidente , por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad , se concibe las relaciones únicamente como un un tiempo para follar, el gran problema de la lujuria eran siempre los embarazos y los niños sin padre.

También las enfermedades venéreas que se tomaron como castigos de Dios por un comportamiento pecador


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

Lo que se ha implantado en Occidente es una secta antinatalista , que usa lo que siempre se consideró pecado o delito y se sigue considerando en el resto de la humanidad, para el exterminio de la población


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Pues a mí no me parece atractivo el tío que sale en la foto de la noticia:
> Ver archivo adjunto 649478




Pero es que da igual, la clave es saber renunciar a lo que no es tuyo.

Lo contrario es caótico qué es lo que está pasando, en donde cualquier persona se cree con el derecho de seducir a parejas de los demás.

Para que se entienda en este momento distópico que estamos viviendo. es como si vas con tu perro por el parque y pasa otra persona, le gusta tu perro , te lo quita y se lo lleva

y te quedas mirando sin poder hacer nada, quizás ir a coger el perro a otra persona que pase por ahí


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2021)

LA HIPERACTIVIDAD Y EL DÉFICIT DE ATENCIÓN DE LOS ESPAÑOLES ES EL EXTREMO OPUESTO DE LA SABIDURÍA. 









Todas las doctrinas , filosofías , religiones , sabidurías , convergen en lo mismo , porque verdad sólo hay una .

Básicamente buscan parar al mono loco descontrolado que salta de rama en rama 

Los pecados y delitos , la ética y moral , las leyes y reproches sociales .. siempre buscan lo mismo : calmar al mono .

El mono es ese estado de descontrol mental, agresivo , enfadado , hambriento , indeciso, confuso, caprichoso , obsesionado por el deseo .. que a veces sentimos.


La mente, como si fuera un mono ansioso, salta de pensamiento en pensamiento_, _arrastrando nuestra atención . Se proyecta en el pasado, en el futuro pero no percibe el presente con atención , ni disfruta de los pequeños placeres de la vida , anhelando otros que estén por venir.

Demasiado pasado es depresión, demasiado futuro es ansiedad. 

Es importante el control emocional y entender en qué consiste el deseo . 

Alguien que no fuma , no echa de menos fumar . El deseo es el recuerdo subconsciente del placer. 

Y es al tomar las riendas de la consciencia cuando puedes parar al mono. 

La *consciencia* es la capacidad del ser humano para percibir la realidad y reconocerse en ella, mientras que la *conciencia* es el conocimiento moral de lo que está bien y lo que está mal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2021)

Sutra 27: Viaja en solitario

El no se entretiene con aquellos que tienen un hogar ni tampoco con los descarriados. No queriendo nada, viaja en solitario. (Budha).

_La vida es insegura por naturaleza propia, por lo tanto es de simple lógica: aquellos que quieren estar más vivos, tienen que vivir en la inseguridad. Cuanto mayor sea tu inseguridad, mayor será tu vitalidad; cuanto mayor sea la falacia que conocemos como seguridad, menor será tu vitalidad. Y para vivir la inseguridad y dominarla hay que vivir en la soledad; hay que aprender a vivir con uno mismo._








*Los Sutras – Dhammapada (Buda) – 26 al 30*
Seguimos entregando los 53 Sutras de Budha. Léelos, y reflexiona sobre ellos. Recuerda que estás potenciando tu propio yo. Sutra 26: La hoja amarilla Eres como la hoja amarilla. Los mensajeros de l…




4grandesverdades.wordpress.com


----------



## XRL (7 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Eres el XRL de FC?



si,alli me banearon por lo del bitelchus canibal xd

mierda de normas de foro!


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2021)

que sepáis que contando estas cosas tan subversivas me juego mucho . Soy un verdadero antisistema .

A pesar de mi pretensión de seguir con un bajo perfil y ser invisible en las redes sociales, en BURBUJA, constantemente me aparecen seguidores recién registrados con cero mensajes ( que yo bloqueo ) y es una clara demostración que estoy siendo investigado. 
*

España está invadido por una secta genocida antinatalista , promovida por nuestros enemigos . *

A pesar de las muy alarmantes cifras de NO NACIMIENTOS , NO MATRIMONIOS , y de abortos y divorcios , en vez de haber sociedades que se dediquen a estimular la natalidad, lo que hay son sociedades que estimulan lo contrario , como todos comprobamos a todas horas .









Inicio - Sociedad Española de Contracepción


La Sociedad Española de Contracepción (SEC) es una sociedad científica y profesional que tiene como fines el asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico de los métodos contraceptivos




sec.es










FEC – Fundación Española de Contracepción







fundaciondecontracepcion.es





YO LE LLAMO LA BOMBA GAY , porque es una forma fácil de conceptuarlo . Se trata de hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear unidades reproductivas como hicieron nuestros padres , por eso existimos . 
Es como hacen todas las especies y el sentido de la vida . Son ciclos naturales que tienen sus etapas y la primera es follar incansablemente para asegurar la fecundación , luego la mente cambia y llega el embarazo , el padre se llena de energía vital para conseguir recursos para su familia , igual que los pájaros, los lobos, los tigres ... hasta las ratas . Por eso se decía que los niños llegaban con un pan bajo el brazo .

Lo que hacen es mantener a la población en un estado de celo permanente y si alguien ha visto un documental de ciervos en la berrea o una pelea de perros callejeros detrás de una hembra , sabrá que es un estado de obnubilación , atontamiento , psicosis , promovido por una droga dura de nuestra bioquímica : EL CORTISOL . 

ES COMPLETAMENTE ANTINATURAL QUE LA HEMBRA HUMANA ESTÉ EN CELO PERMANENTEMENTE , es decir, que tenga la regla todos los meses , lógicamente entra en un estado de histerismo , como alguien hambriento que nunca satisface el hambre . El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo para que la persona inicie el ciclo reproductivo . ES UN DOLOR , igual que el hambre o la ansiedad por fumar un cigarrillo. 

EL CORTISOL PROVOCA EL ANSIA POR CONSEGUIR EL SEXO ( lo que lleva a las batallas en los machos ) es decir un estado de psicosis

LA DOPAMINA ES LA RECOMPENSA DE NUESTRA BIOQUÍMICA , por haber hecho el esfuerzo de pelearnos y copular , es decir introducir nuestro apéndice genital dentro de otra persona y moverse frenéticamente para intentar expulsar el semen del anterior. 

EL MATRIMONIO POR LO TANTO, al casarse justo después de la adolescencia , virgen y no haber conocido a más hombres , y SER UNA INSTITUCIÓN PARA TODA LA VIDA, en la salud y en la enfermedad, en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte os separe ...

el matrimonio , por lo tanto , es una sagrada forma de celibato . Pero eso es bueno , porque como un adicto a la heroína que deja de serlo , las personas quedan aliviadas de tanto sufrimiento. 

SÓLO LOS GAYS , al no tener hijos , pululaban por los wáteres de las estaciones y por donde fuese , en su ansia constante de la búsqueda de la fecundación. Lo que ahora hacéis todos en las redes sociales , que viene siendo lo mismo .

LO MISMO ES UNA VAGINA ESTÉRIL QUE UN ANO , es la misma forma de drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo estéril .

*Irán cuando murió Franco*, tenía menos habitantes que España, ahora tienen cerca de 90 millones , que a pesar de las guerras , de ser un país desértico y subdesarrollado , todos comen , todos viven hasta viejos como los españoles , la diferencia es que la mitad de los 45 millones de españoles actuales son extranjeros ( que dicen ser españoles ) y de los españoles autóctonos, millones de catalanes y vascos dicen ser extranjeros . 

¿ qué ha pasado ? Pues que el *SHA DE PERSIA*, un sicario criminal enemigo de su pueblo al servicio de los judío-masones , huyó antes de que lo mataran cuando llegó Jomeini ( un patriota equivalente al presidente Carrero Blanco y por lo tanto Juan Carlos, el rey Sol , fue el equivalente al Sha de Persia ) miren ahora a donde ha huido , ahora que el proceso es irreversible y no hace falta para nada. 




Fíjense muy bien , con mucha atención en este titular , el panfleto de los enemigos de España y genocidas de la población autóctona , os daréis cuenta que al decir RIESGO DE EMBARAZO , en el subconsciente del lector se queda la idea de que es una enfermedad venérea y no una alegría y el sentido que le dio siempre a tener una pareja y a la vida : CREAR UNA FAMILIA, UN HOGAR, UN SITIO EN EL MUNDO DONDE SENTIRSE CONFORTABLE Y QUERIDO. 











Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos


Una encuesta de 2018 calculaba que un 27,8% de las mujeres no usaban anticonceptivos. Solo el 7% estaban en riesgo de embarazo no deseado, aunque ese porcentaje aumenta con las parejas que los usan incorrectamente




www.eldiario.es













La responsabilidad sobre los anticonceptivos recae en las mujeres: "Es imprescindible que ellos sean partícipes"


La encuesta de la Sociedad Española de Contracepción pregunta solo a mujeres entre 15 y 49 años y no a hombres. Es un síntoma del "aprendizaje social que dice que los chicos 'no tienen mucho que hacer'"




www.eldiario.es













Una nueva píldora anticonceptiva masculina supera los tests de seguridad


La píldora solo ha mostrado efectos secundarios leves, pero no ha demostrado aún eficacia, para lo que se requerirán más ensayos




www.eldiario.es






En este libro, esta chalada , en su locura, cree que su concepción sobre la vida es más acertada que la de todos los sabios de todas las épocas de cualquier civilización de la humanidad. 


Calvo cita a multitud de pensadores e investigadores: clásicos de la cultura grecolatina (Aristóteles, Platón), referentes del cristianismo hispánico (Fray Luis de León, Fray Antonio de Guevara), autores clave en el desarrollo científico de Occidente (Charles Darwin) o revolucionarios (Pierre-Joseph Proudhon).
Para Hegel, las mujeres “no están hechas para las ciencias más elevadas”, Auguste Comte habló de la “debilidad intrínseca de su raciocinio” y Fichte afirmó que “en el matrimonio, la mujer expresa libremente su voluntad de ser anulada ante el Estado por amor al marido”.

También aparece mencionado el anarquista Pierre Joseph Proudhon, para quien el impulso sexual femenino era “lo más bajo y repugnante que existe en la naturaleza”. Otto Weininger, autor de _Sexo y carácter_, equiparó el feminismo con la prostitución.

Arthur Schopenhauer: "Solo infundiéndoles temor puede mantenerse a las mujeres dentro de los limites de la razón". El filósofo germano aparece de manera reiterada en el libro. Según Schopenhauer, ellas “se quedan niñas toda la vida”, solo resultan atractivas hasta los 28 años y nunca poseen inteligencia. Esa “miopía intelectual” que les atribuye explicaría que nunca fuesen capaces “de producir una obra perdurable”.

Ya no es ser vanidosa , sino estar completamente ida de la cabeza . Por cierto que me ha hecho el favor de recopilar toda esa sabiduría ancestral. 

Créanme cuando les digo que a las hembras occidentales , las han enloquecido para que se crean hombres y pierdan el instinto maternal. 









LA ARITMÉTICA DEL PATRIARCADO | YADIRA CALVO | Casa del Libro


El libro LA ARITMÉTICA DEL PATRIARCADO de YADIRA CALVO en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com






aunque no necesito reconocimiento social ni los zanx , redactar esto me ha llevado una hora de mi valioso tiempo , un regalo para ustedes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

Entramos en celo a través de la mirada. 

a diferencia de otras especies que lo hacen al oler las feromonas de las hembras . 

Lo que tu cerebro ve en esa atractiva joven en la mejor edad para ser fecundada, es lo que ven los machos de chimpancé en las nalgas de las hembras en celo. 

*Los chimpancés reconocen las nalgas como los humanos reconocen las caras

Así como las caras sirven como epicentro de la información social, también lo hacen las nalgas de los chimpancés. Más que una simple señal de identidad, las nalgas de un chimpancé ofrecen pistas sobre su atractivo y salud. El área alrededor de la vagina y el ano de una hembra de chimpancé que es fértil se hincha y adquiere un color rosa oscuro.

Las hembras de los simios han desarrollado glúteos sin pelo para no interferir con las habilidades de comunicación de la parte del cuerpo. Los chimpancés también desarrollaron ojos capaces de ver muchos tintes de rojo.






*


El celo en algunas especies existe , para que las crías nazcan en la estación del año donde hay más recursos alimenticios . 

Nuestros parientes los gorilas , luchan por fecundar a las hembras con sus puños , es decir fuera de la vagina de la hembra . Protege a su harem de otros machos y no permite que copulen con ningún otro ( creo que nuestros antepasados los neandertales eran así )

Sin embargo los chimpancés y bonobos , son muy promiscuos cuando la hembra está en celo . Su estrategia de fecundación es dentro de la vagina como sucede en muchas otras especies. 

Nuestra especie sobrevivió porque encontró la fórmula de competir por ser padre sin luchar, puesto que al aprender a usar armas , palos y piedras, en vez de ser una lucha ritual como la de los gorilas , era una matanza segura y esa es la razón por la que se extinguieron las muchas especies de humanos . 


El coito fecundador humano ( al margen de otras formas de relacionarse con el sexo ) el coito importante es desde atrás , es así como encaja la salida de la uretra con la pequeña abertura del útero , que se dilata en el momento del orgasmo para permitir la entrada del chorro .


Durante la eyaculación propia, el semen es eyectado a través de la uretra con rítmicas contracciones placenteras.

La salida de semen no es continua; es espasmódica. El primer chorro, con una velocidad superior a 50 km/h, puede tener energía para alcanzar más de 2 m. Este mecanismo sirve para proveer semen en lo más profundo de la vagina; los siguientes impulsos son de menor energía y su finalidad es taponar la entrada del útero y dificultar al siguiente la limpieza. 

En esta resonancia magnética de un coito real , al hacerla frente a frente se puede ver claramente que no encaja como las piezas de un mecano que son , la salida del pene con la entrada del útero. Pero con un poco de imaginación si colocamos al hombre por detrás y ambos agachados , encaja perfectamente. 

Lógicamente un coito de frente tiene muchas menos posibilidades de embarazo puesto que los espermatozoides quedarían desparramados y expuestos a los ácidos vaginales . el interior de la vagina es *muy ácido* (pH muy bajo), de modo que ataca despiadadamente a los espermatozoides, que sólo son capaces de sobrevivir cuando el pH está *por encima de 7.*

Por este motivo, en este primer paso *dejan la carrera aproximadamente el 99% de los espermatozoides*, quedando sólo unos pocos afortunados que finalmente conseguirán llegar a las inmediaciones del óvulo.

los espermatozoides que se liberan en el *interior de la vagina*, sólo sobreviven en su interior durante la ovulación, cuando el *pH del tracto genital femenino* es favorable, permitiéndoles sobrevivir y mantener su capacidad reproductiva durante *72 horas. *

Siempre y cuando no llegue otro macho 5 minutos después a machacarlos con su glande. 

El embarazo es casi un milagro y es esa la razón de la obsesión de repetir una vez tras otra cuando se conoce a una pareja por primera vez . Simplemente es un automatismo para asegurar la fecundación. 























Los espermatozoides fueron descubiertos por un comerciante de telas

Anton van Leeuwenhoek fue un comerciante de telas que, no contento con los artilugios de aumento de los que disponía en su época para analizar la *calidad de las telas*, se dispuso a mejorarlos, llegando a fabricar el que se consideró el *microscopio más avanzado* de su época.

Con él pudo observar con mucha nitidez las fibras que componían los tejidos que compraba, pero pronto decidió que su invento tenía mucho más potencial, por lo que comenzó a utilizarlo para observar sustancias como *la sangre, el agua o su propio semen.*

Y fue precisamente al analizar este último cuando descubrió lo que, en una carta a la *Royal Society*, describió como "animáculos muy numerosos en el esperma".

Estos hallazgos le valieron tal reconocimiento en el *panorama científico* que decidió dejar a un lado las telas para seguir mejorando su invento, convirtiéndose para muchos en el "padre de la microbiología".


Se estudiaron las relaciones funcionales entre el pene, la vagina y el cuello uterino durante la cópula en el chimpancé.

En 11 machos adultos, la longitud del pene durante la erección completa osciló entre 10,0 y 18,0 cm (media +/- DE = 14,4 +/- 2,02).

En 19 hembras adultas que fueron examinadas durante la fase folicular temprana del ciclo, o durante la lactancia, la profundidad vaginal (desde el introito hasta el cuello uterino) osciló entre 9,8 y 16,5 cm (media +/- DE = 12,6 +/- 1,69).



Sin embargo, cuando la tumefacción vaginal durante el celo estaba inflamada al máximo, la profundidad vaginal aumentó hasta en un 52% en algunos casos y osciló entre 15,2 y 20,1 cm (media +/- DE = 16,9 +/- 1,68).



En tales condiciones, los machos varían en su capacidad para lograr la máxima profundidad de intromisión.

Las observaciones realizadas en 6 hembras después de apareamientos naturales revelaron que en algunos casos los machos habían depositado tapones copulatorios en contacto con el cuello uterino. mientras que en otros los tapones estaban más abajo en la vagina.

Las observaciones directas bajo fluoroscopia usando un "pene" artificial cargado con medio radiopaco mostraron que la punta filiforme puede hacer contacto con el cuello del útero.

Estos estudios indican que, además de sus funciones como señal visual, la inflamación de la vagina de la hembra de chimpancé aumenta considerablemente la distancia que los machos deben recorrer durante la cópula para colocar los espermatozoides en el orificio cervical.

La evolución del pene alargado y filiforme del macho puede, por tanto, ser el resultado de la selección sexual, para negociar la larga vagina de la hembra y penetrar los tapones copulatorios depositados durante las copulaciones previas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

los animales también se pueden drogar y se vuelven adictos . 

Y no sólo a sustancias químicas o estímulos eléctricos en el cerebro . Las estereotipias que sufren en los zoos los animales en cautividad es lo mismo que jugar al poker o incluso el trabajo en muchas personas , que es un vicio como cualquier otro. 










Las ratas que prefirieron el placer a la comida ... y a la vida


Un experimento para probar la activación de las zonas del cerebro relacionadas con el placer dio resultados inesperados. ¿Es cierto que los peces tienen mala memoria? La asombrosa verdad tras el mito ¿Por qué bostezamos? Estas son las siete razones y ninguna es el aburrimiento




www.elespanol.com






Las ratas llegaron a pulsar hasta 7.000 veces por hora, casi dos veces por segundo. "Lo que estimulaban no era un ‘centro de la curiosidad’, sino un centro de la recompensa, *un circuito del placer cuya activación era mucho más potente que cualquier estímulo natural*", explica David Linden en el libro _La brújula del placer._

El resultado fue que las ratas *no comían aunque tuvieran hambre y no bebían aunque tuvieran sed*. Las hembras abandonaban a sus crías para dedicarse a pulsar la palanca. Los machos pasaban de las hembras en celo y eran capaces de cruzar una valla electrificada que les aplicaba otro tipo de descargas, en este caso dolorosas, con tal de llegar hasta aquella fuente de gozo. Todas morían de inanición si permanecían demasiado tiempo en la caja, porque aquella actividad les impedía realizar cualquier otra tarea básica.

Hoy sabemos que el *circuito del placer se activa por motivos como el sexo, la comida, las drogas, la música, el deporte* e incluso la ayuda a los demás o recibir su aprobación.













El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)


Peter Miler y James Olds, de la Univesidad McGill, Canadá, experimentaban con una rata en otoño de 1953. Le habían implantado unos electrodos en su cerebro...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> genial reality de unas tribus de Etiopía, en donde se puede comprobar el origen de muchas de nuestras costumbres : el noviazgo, la dote, como una jovencita debe abandonar a su familia para ir a la tribu de su prometido , como es recibida y sus miedos....Son muy interesantes los " rituales" de humillación a los que someten a la recién llegada.
> Aunque a nuestros ojos parece que viven en la pobreza, ellos se muestran orgullosos de su vida.
> Su decencia, su diplomacia al hablar y afrontar conflictos emocionales aparentan incluso ser superiores a la nuestra, con tantas denuncias de pareja, divorcios y vidas destrozadas. El documental es una aproximación a como vivían nuestros antepasados ( que son esos ) hace 30.000 años. La imagen de humanos desarrapados y sucios es totalmente falsa. Una pequeña herida en un pie es muy molesta. Descuidarse en la higiene provocaría enfermedades de la piel y otras mucho peores. y sobre todo no seduciría a nadie. Solo hay que observar cuanto tiempo dedican los loros a acicalarse, o cuanto tarda un gato en quitarse una mancha de su pelo, para suponer que nuestros antepasados hace docenas de miles de años, eran igual o mejor que ahora. No os lo perdáis.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 May 2021)

Se explica el fenómeno oso en los homosexuales de la siguiente manera :

Por razones que están por determinar , algunos hombres nacen con la parte del cerebro destinada a buscar pareja, de mujer.

Aunque su cuerpo es de hombre , su mente es de hembra y la razón de vivir de las hembras es ser fecundadas por los machos para engendrar a la siguiente generación , un deseo infructuoso puesto que los hombres con mente de hembra no tienen útero.

Como cualquier hembra de cualquier especie tiene programado en su comportamiento, el aspecto de la pareja que desate su deseo, además de otros mecanismo de seducción que se dan en el cortejo para activar el deseo sexual y el de emparejarse.

El problema es que los machos sólo son receptivos al cuerpo de la hembra que en el caso de los humanos tiene un claro dimorfismo .

En la búsqueda del macho con mente de macho , algo infructuoso , utilizan varias estrategias :


Imaginar que un desconocido cuyo aspecto es de macho , realmente tiene mente de macho pero que inexplicablemente decide renunciar a las hembras para equivocarse con otro macho , algo que en la naturaleza puede darse como desahogo puntual a falta de hembras haciendo un esfuerzo mental , o en el caso de los humanos que el sexo se haya convertido en una droga que ante la ansiedad de la siguiente dosis le sirva cualqueira.
Desafortunadamente a veces a los pocos minutos ya se descubre que es un macho con mente de hembra y con resignación crea una fantasía para no desperdiciar la ocasión


Disfrazarse de hembra para buscar un macho con mente de macho .
Los increíbles avances de la cirugía estética y del maquillaje han posibilitado que algunos hombres con mente de hembra puedan disfrazarse de hembra hiperfemenina con la finalidad de engañar al subconsciente del macho que activa su deseo sexual .

Los llamados transexuales no se parecen a las mujeres sino a las prostitutas que también utilizan todos los recursos que ofrece el maquillaje para despertar el deseo de los hombres .

En cualquier caso , pasado el calentón , la mayoría de los hombre prefiere una mujer real que tenga útero pues la finalidad última es la fecundación y no sólo drogarse con el sexo.


Disfrazarse de macho hipermasculinizado , exagerando las características que diferencian al macho de la hembra de la especie humana , ya que tenemos un dimorfismo sexual muy marcado : barba espesa , cuerpo peludo y musculado, olor corporal , aspecto descuidado , comportamento brusco e impulsivo , ropa pasada de moda . Es decir el macho con mente de hembra , se disfraza de macho en vez de hembra para atraer a su vez a otros machos disfrazados igualmente , algo que sólo funciona en encuentros esporádicos sin conocerse de nada y se derrumba en el momento que alguno empiece a hablar o pestañear .


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 May 2021)

culo respingón significa que la hembra además de aceptar el coito , quiere que la fecundes .

En caso contrario las nalgas son una barrera anticonceptiva para que el pene no alcance el útero en el coito desde atrás , ya que esa es la forma natural de hacerlo.

Se produce el orgasmo cuando una vez que está desatascada la abertura del útero con los movimientos del coito , la hembra nota por imperceptibles cambios de ritmo , que la eyaculación está cerca y dilata la entrada para permitir que la primera eyaculación , que sale disparada y con fuerza , entre .
El resto de eyaculado su finalidad es volver a taponar la entrada para el siguiente.


----------



## Mentenebre (13 May 2021)

XRL dijo:


> si,alli me banearon por lo del bitelchus canibal xd
> 
> mierda de normas de foro!



Jooder vaya mojigatos

Se te echará de menos con tu avatar de minibender con la litrona y el de la matriz loca-maciza xD


----------



## XRL (13 May 2021)

Mentenebre dijo:


> Jooder vaya mojigatos
> 
> Se te echará de menos con tu avatar de minibender con la litrona y el de la matriz loca-maciza xD



si que te quedas con los perfiles eh xd,pronto me hare una nueva cuenta,lo que me jode es que no puedes expresarte como quieres porque si no te la tiran de nuevo...es lo bueno de burbuja que digas lo que digas todos podemos seguir opinando xd

pero bueno,asi estamos todos y es lo que hay,ahora me meto algun rato a leer en fc pero no igual a cuando tenia cuenta y escribia,ahi me tiraba mas tiempo

tambien ahora llega el calorcito y antes que estar foreando apetece mas ir al gym,playa o a pasear y a ver puercas por ahi


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2021)

Yerran los hombres que, desde su ciego atrevimiento, incurren en placeres que acaban originando más molestias en ellos, así como los que pasan por alto dolores que traen como consecuencia un mayor placer en el sentido global.
Por tanto, no todo placer debe ser elegido, ni todo dolor debe ser rechazado. La única forma de tomar la decisión correcta es fijarse en los beneficios y en las inconveniencias que éstos emanan con especial precaución, pues no es extraño que el mal se disfrace de bien y el bien se disfrace de mal”. EPICURO
– La embriaguez es un placer corporal que ha de ser evitado a toda costa. Cabría pensar que se trata de un hábito deseable, pero esta conclusión no es más que un engaño: todos somos conscientes de que sus efectos positivos son de carácter temporal, que el sufrimiento al no tomar es cada vez mayor.
La bebida no es más que un deleite efímero, fugaz y nocivo que traerá más dolor que placer.
El problema que albergan este tipo de placeres es que nos convierten en esclavos: hay que estar constantemente detrás de ellos para poder percibirlos una y otra vez… Es tan sólo cuestión de tiempo que nos acaben atrapando en un círculo vicioso del que es cada vez más difícil liberarse.

– La soledad es un dolor mental que debería ser adoptado en justa moderación.¿Y qué sucede a medida que uno va encontrándose a sí mismo mediante la realización de sus ambiciones, proyectos y metas? el placer de concebirse dentro del camino correcto, sumado al creciente anhelo de conocimiento y la imperturbabilidad del estado de ánimo engendrarán una cascada de gratas impresiones sensibles.

los placeres o estáticos no vienen ni van; su volatilidad es mucho más reducida. Simplemente, están presentes o ausentes (la realización profesional, la gratitud vital, la tranquilidad o la ausencia de temor metafísico).
El sabio Epicuro dijo:
“no hay nada más perjudicial que infravalorar lo que uno tiene deseando lo que no tiene.
Conviene recordar que lo que se encuentra bajo nuestra posesión fue un objeto de deseo en el pasado. 
Por ello, la abundancia no se constituye por lo que tenemos, sino por lo que somos capaces de apreciar. 
Si quieren hacer feliz a un hombre, no añadan más a sus pertenencias y vivencias; más bien, incítenlo a desear menos y mejor”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2021)

quien pretendiendo ligarse a una chica y yendo a cenar o de bares , permita que se pague a medias, es un subnormal que no entiende nada de etología. 

para mucha gente la comida es un ritual y más que el placer de comer , lo que les provoca dopamina es que sea comida cara y difícil de obtener .

Por ejemplo un vino muy caro en nada se diferencia de uno barato para el 99% de las personas , sin embargo existen esos vinos para poder invitar a alguien y hacerle creer que ha hecho un dispendio en su honor .

en nuestro cerebro ancestral permanece todavía el mecanismo de intercambio de comida a cambio de sexo o favores ...
o simplemente ganarse la confianza 

Debes hacer un ritual en la invitación y focalizarlo en la comida .

El momento de pagar debe ser algo invisible que ni sea consciente de la tensión o que procuras pagar a medias .

Entiendan la diferencia entre gasto e inversión.

Estás construyendo la imagen de tí mismo en su mente como macho proveedor y eso es lo único que le interesa a la futura madre que lleva dentro aunque ella no lo sepa.

Lo contrario OBVIAMENTE !!! ES FEMINIZARSE y darle el poder a la hembra .

Estás asumiendo un rol pasivo e infantil de dependiente de los recursos de la hembra , algo que en su cerebro ancestral le sonarán todas las alarmas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2021)

resumiendo : la felicidad es que todo vaya saliendo según lo previsto sin muchos contratiempos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

Investigadores chinos consiguen que ratas del mismo sexo tengan hijos


Este logro se ha conseguido seleccionando las regiones del genoma que se solo heredan de padres o madres




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Cicciolino (24 May 2021)

Qué delirios, Mamarraxio.

Todo al revés.

Las hembras humanas no están en celo NUNCA.

Y sacas las conclusiones contrarias a la verdad, como buen virginazo que eres.

Fóllate un lorito gris y deja el foro, maricona.


----------



## Pizti (24 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
> *lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
> , más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.
> 
> ...



Muy interedante hilo. Escribo ahora que si paso página va ser toneladas de información y se me va a olvidar la mitad. 

Preguntas:

1. Dirias que la testosterona y el cortisol esta relacionadas con la autolesion — entendiendo como tal desde conductas peligrosas como hacer backflips en un acantilado, hasta tomar drogas y beber mas de la cuenta, fumar, tatuarse, perforarse orejas, pezones, etc—? O es mas cuestion de carencias de la infancia? O ambas? 
1.2 y la disciplina? Es algo que se puede entrenar sea como sea uno? Ayuda la genetica en esto? 

2. Yo siempre he sido un acelerao, aunque la cantidad de tonterias que hago, en cuanto a peligro, ha bajado muchisimo desde los 25, mas o menos. 

3. Alguna manera para reducir el cortisol de forma natural? 

Un placer leerte como siempre


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Muy interedante hilo. Escribo ahora que si paso página va ser toneladas de información y se me va a olvidar la mitad.
> 
> Preguntas:
> 
> ...



Los que hemos convivido toda la vida con animales y los hemos criado somos conscientes que la personalidad es algo genético . En una camada de perros , los cachorros desde los pocos días de nacer ya manifiestan su forma de ser que será constante a lo largo de su vida . Los hay tímidos y autistas , huraños y agresivos, amables y alegres , juguetones y valientes , atentos e inteligentes, alocados e imparables … a medida que van creciendo no cambian .

La impronta es algo determinante a la hora de adquirir la identidad . Habitualmente es la madre quien se encarga de amamantar a los cachorros o a los pollos si son de loros . Todos los animales llamados salvajes , deben separarse de su madre y ser alimentados a mano por humanos para que no sean agresivos en la edad adulta .

Ellos se identifican con los humanos y pueden convivir perfectamente como si fuesen mascotas, aunque sea un tigre.

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas al tigre muy pronto de su madre , será un gatito y no da espectáculo, si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso .

Nuestra mente funciona como el sistema operativo de un ordenador que ya viene con varios programas instalados y que luego le instalamos algunas nuevas aplicaciones que pueden reemplazar a los programas originales que ni siquiera tocamos .

Los primeros días, semanas , meses y años configuran , activan o desactivan una enorme cantidad de opciones heredadas desde nuestros antepasados los peces.

El cerebro evolucionó como las capas de una cebolla , ninguna de sus partes deja de funcionar , de hecho lo que se conoce como cerebro de reptil ( de pez ) dirige la mayoría de nuestras acciones , deseos y miedos.

Poco se diferencia lo que nos hace felices de lo que hace feliz a un chimpancé en la selva o cualquier otro animal que descienda de los peces, que son todos excepto los insectos.

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como las aplicaciones de un móvil . Más o menos todo lo que somos y lo que pensamos se reduce a esto :


Buscar alimentos y sitio para dormir
Seleccionar amigos para pertenecer a un grupo y definir nuestra identidad
Seducir la mejor pareja disponible compitiendo con otros
Formar un núcleo reproductivo y atender a los hijos
Establecer alianzas imprescindibles para protegerse de los enemigos
Identificar a los tramposos que quieren engañarnos
Deducir que pasa por la mente de los otros
Planificar venganzas
Juzgar moralmente a los demás


En los humanos :

– Por un lado, el *temperamento* es la disposición innata que nos impulsa a reaccionar de forma particular a los estímulos ambientales.

Así pues, éste hace referencia a la dimensión biológica e instintiva de la personalidad humana: el temperamento está determinado por la herencia genética, la cual influye de manera notable en el funcionamiento del sistema nervioso y endocrino, es decir, en la incidencia relativa de plurales neurotransmisores y hormonas.

Estas diferencias a nivel individual dan lugar a variaciones en distintos rasgos y predisposiciones. Por ejemplo, la hiperreactividad del sistema nervioso simpático (o, en palabras más simples, la facilidad con la que el cerebro entra en “modo alerta”) favorece la aparición de sensaciones de ansiedad y estrés.

Asimismo, otro ejemplo que proporciona Hans Eysenck es que las personas extrovertidas se caracterizan por niveles crónicamente bajos de activación cortical.





– Por otro lado, el *carácter* es el conjunto de reacciones y hábitos de comportamiento que se han adquirido durante la vida.

Dicho de otro modo, se trata del componente aprendido de la personalidad, ya que aparece como consecuencia de las experiencias que vivimos y la cultura en la que crecemos.

Contrariamente al pensamiento común, no se manifiesta de forma absoluta e inexorable en la infancia, sino que pasa por diversas fases hasta alcanzar su completa expresión al final de la adolescencia.

En efecto, las vivencias específicas, la localización geográfica, el entorno social y familiar o la educación formal son capaces de moldear considerablemente las predisposiciones genéticas y tendencias biológicas antes descritas, esto es, al temperamento. Si bien no existe un grado de acuerdo tan contundente en torno a la definición del carácter en comparación con la de temperamento, la mayoría de propuestas destacan el hecho de que *el primero deriva de la interacción social*.

Una vez aclarado este punto, ¿Cómo entendemos hoy en día la *personalidad*?

Pues mediante la siguiente fórmula: Personalidad (P) = Temperamento (t) + Carácter (c)

En psicología, el término _personalidad_ se define como la *organización de las emociones, cogniciones y conductas* que determinan los patrones de comportamiento de un individuo.

Se trata de la integración dinámica de las diversas pautas de comportamiento que emanan de la herencia genética en colaboración con los factores sociales y culturales, es decir, un conjunto de rasgos tanto aprendidos como innatos que se dan en un individuo y persisten a lo largo del tiempo.

Es de vital relevancia recalcar este último punto: la personalidad ha de ser coherente en contextos distintos, de tal manera que el marco de actuación del sujeto en cuestión y su estado de ánimo se manifiesten repetidamente en escenarios cambiantes.

¿es posible discernir qué aspectos de la personalidad pertenecen al carácter y cuáles son temperamentales

es francamente difícil distinguir de forma estricta en si un rasgo peculiar (v.gr., la obsesión, la dejadez o la adaptabilidad) es un pilar de nuestra naturaleza o, por el contrario, ha sido designado por el ambiente. Lo más habitual es que, en mayor o menor medida, ambas hayan ejercido cierta influencia en la forma de ser.

Esa personalidad que nos define , está tan arraigada, que la frase preferida de la gente es “ no cambies “ . Nos gusta porque es imposible cambiar ya que son estructuras neuronales que no se pueden borrar fácilmente y eso nos reconforta.

https://ramtalks.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/pexels-andrea-piacquadio-3779432.jpg


----------



## Pizti (24 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los que hemos convivido toda la vida con animales y los hemos criado somos conscientes que la personalidad es algo genético . En una camada de perros , los cachorros desde los pocos días de nacer ya manifiestan su forma de ser que será constante a lo largo de su vida . Los hay tímidos y autistas , huraños y agresivos, amables y alegres , juguetones y valientes , atentos e inteligentes, alocados e imparables … a medida que van creciendo no cambian .
> 
> La impronta es algo determinante a la hora de adquirir la identidad . Habitualmente es la madre quien se encarga de amamantar a los cachorros o a los pollos si son de loros . Todos los animales llamados salvajes , deben separarse de su madre y ser alimentados a mano por humanos para que no sean agresivos en la edad adulta .
> 
> ...



Esto que dices de que "se nace así" me ha llamado mucho la atención.

Vi un documental sobre una manda de lobos y el macho alfa estaba lejos de ser el más grande de la camada. De hecho, ironías de la vida, el beta era el más grande de todos ellos; pero todos le pisoteaban, pues ese era su lugar.

Dejando a un lado el tamaño corporal, el alfa era:
— el que más arrojo tenía (siempre iba en cabeza, para lo bueno y para lo malo).
— el que más mala hostia gastaba (ferocidad, agresión, caracter?)
— el más dominante (a base de mala hostia y darle un "toque" o dentellada al resto si hace falta)

*casi podría resumirse en: el más hijo de puta

De acuerdo con lo que cuentas, y lo que yo personalmente he visto, los seres humanos somos clavaditos.

Luego es ponerte a leer el foro y leer la misma bazofia de siempre, que si el alfa es alto, es musculoso, (aunque se meta hormonas para ello), si es calvo no puede ser alfa, tiene dinero, etc.. sales a la calle y ves tantas contradicciones que da para libro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Esto que dices de que "se nace así" me ha llamado mucho la atención.
> 
> Vi un documental sobre una manda de lobos y el macho alfa estaba lejos de ser el más grande de la camada. De hecho, ironías de la vida, el beta era el más grande de todos ellos; pero todos le pisoteaban, pues ese era su lugar.
> 
> ...



Es importante que haya diferentes temperamentos .

Ten en cuenta que los valientes duran poco . Realmente los padres de las crías son los sensatos


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2021)

Nuestro pariente el gorila , tiene un pene de 3 centímetros porque compite con otros machos a ostias antes de decidir quien se va a quedar con todas las hembras . No necesita extraer el semen del anterior , porque no hay anterior. Todos se han fugado echando chispas .

*

*

Lo revolucionario de mis conclusiones , es que el coito hace vacío en el útero para extraer el semen del anterior.

Ahora cobra sentido la insistencia y la duración del mecanismo de EXTRACCIÓN . El coito consiste en extraer, extraer, extraer y finalmente expulsar.

El pene funciona como una bomba de succión




La simplona ingenuidad con la que engañan a la población para drogarles haciéndoles creer que el coito es para dar placer al cuerpo , cuando el placer del orgasmo lo heredamos de nuestros antepasados los peces . Es un shock eléctrico para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y los espermatozoides y que no se los llevase el agua.

Que conste que esto se me ocurrió mientras desatascaba el fregadero de la cocina . Al parecer ninguna ama de casa de la historia tuvo esa inspiración. Como tampoco inventaron la fregona. Pero eso ya es otra historia.

y es que más importante que conocimientos académicos que atrofian la mente pues te condicionan tu pensamiento ...
más importante es la imaginación .






El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2021)

Les hago una propuesta inquietante

¿ cree usted que siendo un llamado heterosexual , podría tener sexo con un muñeco en forma de hombre?

¿ cree usted si es hombre llamado homosexual , podría tener sexo con una muñeca en forma de mujer?



























*Soledad y placer: El primer muñeco sexual con pene regulable, que habla y declama poesía*
Los creadores de Henry, dicen que el muñeco más que estar enfocado a dar placer sexual, fue pensado en la necesidad de compañía
yosoitu.lasillarota.com





*RealDoll, un realista robot sexual de 10.000 euros*
La tecnología está alcanzando todos los mercados incluido el de productos para adultos. Así es RealDoll, un robot sexual realista de 10.000 euros.
chile.as.com
Es posible que sea genético , el caso es que nunca fumé , ni probé el alcohol , ni drogas , ni siquiera he jugado a una máquina tragaperras , es decir nunca necesité hacer nada de eso.

Sí he trabajado mucho , pero siendo mi propio jefe , porque lo anterior va muy unido a la moral de esclavos . Lo mismo es ser esclavo de un vicio que de un jefe .

De lo que no era muy consciente aun trabajando para mí, es que también el trabajo es un vicio. Y tan pronto me di cuenta que mi vida únicamente giraba en torno al trabajo paré en seco , algo así como dejar una adicción de golpe.

En relación al sexo y la comida , pues en su justa medida . Sinceramente ojalá me devolviesen las horas, días, minutos , meses , años , que dediqué a diferentes personas para darles gusto a su cuerpo y sin que me pagasen nada por mi tiempo y mis habilidades .

Recomiendo a cualquier persona que cobre por hacerlo , es lo único que queda , lo demás es tan evanescente que es como si no hubiese sucedido .

Bueno, queda también el dolor. El dolor emocional de todas las circunstancias que rodea a tan absurda actividad animal , y todos los problemas que ocasiona.

Dicho lo cual y con la idea de desmitificar el sexo, me intrigó siempre que hace que la gente respire humo , beba alcohol o se mueva con sus genitales en las tripas , la boca ... o frotándose contra otra persona . La conclusión es que lejos de aplacar la ansiedad, provocaba más y más .
Que era un 1% de placer y el 99% ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. Celos incluidos.

De hecho fumar sólo sirve para seguir fumando , bueno y para quemar mucha pasta y joder la salud ( el dolor que queda permanente a cambio de placer fugaz , es siempre un mal negocio )

Lo más interesante en este espacio/tiempo es como se convirtió el sexo en una secta y como surgían diferentes identidades relacionadas con las parafilias que las personas por causas circunstanciales elegían como objeto de placer.

Me di cuenta que desde las instituciones fomentaban esa forma de drogadicción para fines siempre perjudiciales para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad y por eso lo comparo con lo que pasó con el Opio en China y la India.

Son esas mismas instituciones quienes lejos de dar herramientas emocionales para calmar al mono loco , impiden que la gente acceda a ellas prohibiéndolas , como las terapias de aversión y otras técnicas de psicología cognitivo conductual que son muy fáciles de implantar.

Es como si prohibiesen a los heroinómanos dejar de serlo.


Si se dan cuenta, todo es conceptual y lo mismo puede ser considerado algo absurdo e irrelevante como dotarlo de una enorme importancia . Ahí la ventana de Overton juega su papel . La razón de porque algo es pecado y delito en unos países y en otros es un derecho y está financiado es muy desconcertante.

En cada país hay múltiples formas de divertirse . Deportes, aficiones , folclore , rituales religiosos , rituales de paso , doctrinas … infinitas formas de ser feliz .

La adicción al sexo no es una de ellas porque si tener mucho sexo diese felicidad, las putas serían felices .

Y es que mucha gente confunde placer con felicidad cuando realmente son lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2021)

-La forma en que vivimos es tan diferente de cómo debemos vivir que el que estudia lo que debe hacerse en lugar de lo que se hace, aprenderá el camino hacia su caída más que a su preservación. ( MAQUIAVELO )



Las relaciones de pareja no son un invento de la civilización , ni siquiera un invento humano .

Es muy ingenuo suponer que esta generación de españoles ha inventado la adicción al sexo , la promiscuidad, la lujuria, el puterío ... es lo más básico del comportamiento animal que perdura en nuestro cerebro de reptil , más bien de pez , ya que fueron estos antepasados los que inventaron el orgasmo para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la inseminación ( para que no se la llevase el agua ) .

Los peces no tienen pene , pero sí orgasmos infinitamente mayores que los humanos ya que tiene mucha mayor relevancia biológica.

Yo hablo de sexo para desmitificarlo , para dejarlo en el sitio donde tiene que estar : en la irrelevancia .

Es un gravísimo error que las dinámicas de una persona y de una sociedad giren en torno al siguiente chute , es la animalización de la persona, es convertir a la población en zombies , por eso siempre hago referencia al ataque con OPIO, que hicieron los judíos ingleses a la población China y de la India para saquear sus riquezas.

Estar permanentemente en celo obnubila la mente . El enamoramiento hasta esta generación de españoles , era un estado de estupidez transitoria que ocurría sólo una vez en la vida , cuando se conocía a la que iba a ser la esposa y madre de sus hijos . Ahora es permanente. me refiero a la estupidez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2021)

El deseo es un dolor , una ansiedad , una angustia vital . 

El deseo sexual es una alarma de la mente para que hagas lo que le da sentido a la vida que es la reproducción . En las mujeres es todavía más fuerte puesto que su estado natural es embarazada o con un bebé en la teta, como todas las hembras de todas las especies . Tener la regla todos los meses es antinatural . Es un estado de celo permanente que las lleva al histerismo. 

El deseo es como el hambre o la sed si necesitas comer o beber . Dirige a la mente para conseguir el objetivo y el placer es la recompensa por hacer lo previsible, que en el caso de comer es triturar trozos de animales que estuvieron vivos hasta que te sacias al llenar el estómago y en el caso de follar es introducirse en las tripas de otra persona e intentar extraer el semen que el anterior depositó en el útero , usando el pene como una bomba de succión. 


De la misma manera que sientes deseos de rascarte si te pica , y si te rasgas te da placer , hasta que deja de darte placer y te molesta. Pero lo deseable es no tener que rascarse porque no te pica nada . 


El problema de las drogas es que estropean la bioquímica del cerebro que está ahí para algo .
Son alarmas del cuerpo para que hagas algo que sirve para que sobrevivas y proviene de nuestro cerebro de reptil .

El 99% es síndrome de abstinencia , que el fumador para poder soportar su angustia de vivir tiene que seguir fumando . Es decir necesita estar respirando humo con droga para llegar al mismo estado basal en el que estoy yo que no he fumado nunca . 






El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2021)

> _Rose_Seraphim dijo:
> Que les da igual, desean pollas moronegras y es a lo único a lo que van a escuchar, a sus hormonas. Que luego les maten a ostias porque resulta que sus fantasías sexuales no existen en el mundo real, que afecte a terceros o destruya la sociedad les trae sin cuidado. Egoísmo charil absoluto. Meteos en la cabeza que tienen la psicología de una charo post-muro ninfómana y ultraderroída.
> 
> 
> ...




No solo tú , en general la gente está muy confundida con todo esto. Están haciendo creer a la población que drogarse con el sexo es fundamental para ser feliz y sin embargo crear una familia es una amargura cuando es todo lo contrario .

He hablado infinitas veces de la enorme diferencia entre placer y felicidad .

El sexo es como el placer que sufre una persona al rascarse por tener un problema de piel . Curar su piel significa privarle del placer de rascarse ?

Primero habría que definir que es gay : un hombre que focaliza , que dirige la forma de drogarse con el sexo a cualquier cosa que no sea una mujer .
Las razones son irrelevantes .

Hay personas que les gusta el fútbol y otros lo aborrecen. Unos fuman otros no .

Antes de que llegase el tabaco de América , a nadie de Europa, Asia, África ... se le había ocurrido respirar humo con droga, que de hecho parece como muy anormal, tanto como usar la parte final del tracto digestivo para cualquier otra cosa que no sea defecar.

¿ podría un llamado homosexual tener sexo con una muñeca en forma de mujer ? ¿ y de hombre ? ¿ no os dais cuenta que son todo trampas mentales ?











> __vOx_ dijo:_
> _Tus análisis sobre la conducta sexual, la funcionalidad de los órganos sexuales etc me parecen muy interesantes y acertados. Pero en esto no.
> No es que se drogue, es que le gusta una persona y quiere ir con esa persona como pareja, tal como un heterosexual. Otra cosa es que claro, al ir de la mano o darse un beso con su pareja del mismo sexo se "visibilicen" y sean no sólo ellos, que han salido en estas últimas décadas del armario, es que el resto también tenían un nombre para ellos. O sea, se les identificaba también desde el otro lado o mejor dicho, desde el lado hetero y mayoritario de la sociedad, los marcaba como obviamente diferentes y no solamente como sería denominar a alguien moreno o rubio. Sino que se les estigmatizaba. Llevamos un poco de tiempo intentando desestigmatizarlos y llegará o ha llegado para los chavales de ahora una normalidad como la que tienen los zurdos, los cuáles también fueron estigmatizados en su tiempo._



Ya ! dices lo que te han dicho que tienes que pensar. Es el discurso oficial en España . MUUUY diferente a Irán por ejemplo.

Por darte una pista , el Sha de Persia era el equivalente al rey Juan Carlos que son figuras de poder para concentrar el establishment .
Realmente eran dos monigotes con pocas luces y muy poca cultura , que probablemente no hubiesen leído un libro en su vida y que disfrazan de " rey sol " para deslumbrar a la borregada. Es como si hiciesen rey a Pablo Iglesias .

*Jomeini el equivalente al presidente Carrero Blanco que como bien sabes , asesinaron los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial.*

¿ de qué se defiende Irán ? ¿ por qué todo lo que allí es pecado o delito ( y lo fue desde el principio de la humanidad en todas las sociedades ) aquí se ensalza y se fomenta desde las instituciones ?

¿ no te das cuenta que de seguir el Sha de Persia , Irán sería igual que España ?

Irán es un país más pequeño que España y tiene casi 100 millones de habitantes , tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco .
Entiende que la mitad de los 45 millones de personas que habitan en España son extranjeros aunque no figuren como tal , y de los españoles autóctonos a una gran mayoría los han convertido en traidores ( catalanes , vascos, comunistas )

Dicho de otra manera. Si los judíos quisieran deshacerse de los palestinos , sólo tendrían que implantar el feminismo y el mariconismo con todo lo que representa de destrucción del concepto de familia , toneladas de cocaína casi gratis , pornografía infinita .... lo mismo que sucede en España, pero no es una población tan pava . Ellos se defienden como pueden . Lo mismo que los iraníes , los Sirios , los Libios ...

En España les salió bien , con una sola bomba tomaron el control del establishment franquista .

España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas a través de ingeniería social y financiera . El solar será cedido a los árabes en pocos años sin que nadie se defienda , probablemente es algún acuerdo de cesión de territorio a cambio de petróleo.

España es el caso de Israel, pero quieren dejar el solar limpio de inquilinos .

En breve verás como le cambian de nombre y le llaman por su nombre real .


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2021)

Las pulsiones sexuales nos animalizan .

Ha sido el GRAN PROBLEMA DE LA HUMANIDAD : CALMAR AL MONO LOCO SALIDORRO QUE SALTA DE RAMA EN RAMA BUSCANDO HEMBRAS EN CELO .

Todas las civilizaciones , todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido , todos los creadores de doctrinas que han construido sociedades, han prevenido de la gula y la lujuria igual que el consumo de drogas porque son lo mismo.

Siempre se ha visto despreciable , el ansia sexual , puesto que lo normal es que todo el mundo estuviese casado y reservase esa conducta para su intimidad de pareja y no que estuviese en estado de celo permanente.

Lo que está pasando es LA BOMBA GAY . Es decir , han cogido de modelo la conducta de los llamados gays , para normalizarla a la nueva generación con la finalidad de drogarles con el sexo y no formen familias.

Es un ataque como hicieron con el OPIO en China y la India.

No se trata de que los llamados heterosexuales se froten entre ellos con su genitales o en sus tripas y su boca , sino que se obsesionen para calmar su estado de ansiedad . Lo mismo que los heroinómanos.

INSISTO : DA IGUAL UN ANO PELUDO QUE UNA VAGINA ESTÉRIL . Es lo mismo : drogarse con el sexo.

todo esto es viejísimo . anterior a los tiempos de las tribus. De hecho en las tribus africanas que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra , la moral sexual es tan radical que incluso hacen la ablación y circuncisiones extremas en los hombres .

Para las civilizaciones donde hacen la ablación , lo que es inconcebible es que una madre mate a su propio hijo en su vientre.










#StopMGF: 200 millones de niñas y mujeres han sufrido mutilación genital femenina


Al menos 200 millones de niñas y mujeres en el mundo son víctimas de la mutilación genital femenina. ¡Ayúdanos a acabar con esta práctica!




www.unicef.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2021)

escuchen a Sadhguru :

" todo deseo es lujuria , porque sin eso no puedo existir " 

Sólo cuando tenga eso , yo estaré completo.

Puede ser una cosa, poder, sexualidad …

Lujuria significa una sensación de incompletitud dentro de ti y un anhelo de algo que te hace sentir que si no tienes eso, no estás completo.

La metáfora de Shiva es que quema su yo lujurioso dentro de su cuerpo y suda la ceniza mostrando claramente que todo había terminado .

La muerte en vida del personaje trasladado a la mentalidad occidental es como el caso de Justin Bieber ( UN SHIVA DE NUESTRO TIEMPO ) que llevó su adicción al sexo y a las drogas hasta un extremo que casi le cuesta la vida. Bieber “ quema “ su yo lujurioso en sesiones de terapia para intentar curarse de esa angustia vital que es la permanente necesidad de satisfacer su adicción para poder seguir vivo.

_*"Sentí que era un honor mostrar el lado débil, mi lado vulnerable para decir aquí hay alguien que la gente pone en un pedestal para mostrar lo que significa el éxito, mira todo el dinero que tiene, pero todo eso no te llena. Y quise que cualquiera a lo mejor pudiera pensar si alguien como Justin que tiene todo el dinero y la fama, todavía lucha con su salud mental, yo no estoy solo”, comentó el famoso compositor que tiene más de 56 millones de seguidores en Youtube.









Justin Bieber se sincera: el momento en que tocó fondo y tuvo pensamientos suicidas


No es ningún secreto que Justin Bieber ha llevado una vida de excesos y desenfreno cuyas consecuencias está pagando a día de hoy




www.lavanguardia.com

























*_













Justin Bieber reveló que hizo Seasons para mostrar su lado débil


Justin Bieber habló de la serie documental que hizo en Seasons y reveló que su intención fue mostrar lo peor de su personalidad. ¿Por qué hizo eso?




spoiler.bolavip.com





Incluso se entiende mejor si alguien tiene un problema de piel , alguna alergia , eccema , psoriasis … que le incita a rascarse , efectivamente si se rascan sienten placer , de hecho llegan a dañarse gravemente la piel al no poder parar de rascarse . Lo único que intenta hace es aliviar su picazón y a cambio reciben placer . Son dinámicas mentales igual en los animales .

Por lo tanto se podría suponer que si ese paciente es finalmente curado, el tratamiento le ha privado del placer de rascarse?

Nadie echa de menos rascarse ¡! Pues el deseo es lo mismo en cualquier otro ámbito.

Es el sufrimiento del que hablan Schopenhauer , Séneca, Aristóteles , Buda y todos los grandes sabios que en el mundo ha habido.

Sospechen que pasa algo raro cuando nuestros políticos , unos ignorantes criminales , incitan a la gente a todo lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2021)

Fingir orgasmos no es una conducta propia del ser humano. También lo hacen algunos peces. En concreto, la hembra de la *trucha fario* o trucha café (_Salmo trutta_). La señora trucha finge orgasmos para engañar a los machos incompetentes.

La trucha entra en condiciones reproductivas a partir de los tres años de edad. Al alcanzar la madurez sexual, la trucha viaja hacia los terrenos de desove.

Es en estas áreas donde la trucha adquiere a su pareja. Ahora bien, en algún que otro caso, la hembra de la trucha fario está descontenta con su "cónyuge". Para consolarlo, *finge un orgasmo*, haciendo creer al macho que se ha apareado con ella que el cortejo ha sido un éxito. La ceremonia la repite la trucha en varias ocasiones, hasta que encuentra al macho de su gusto.



Las hembras de muchos peces y octópodos pueden fingir un orgasmo para engañar al macho haciéndole creer que se han apareado con éxito y nadar para encontrar una mejor pareja. 


_El orgasmo luego ayuda a mover los espermatozoides a través del útero y las trompas de Falopio. En realidad, un estudio midió la cantidad de "reflujo" de semen (cuánto semen se filtraba después del sexo). Descubrieron que cuando el orgasmo femenino ocurre un minuto o menos antes de la eyaculación masculina, la retención de esperma era mayor.










Las truchas han aprendido a fingir orgasmos


La hembra de la trucha fario (Salmo trutta) utiliza esta técnica para ahuyentar a los machos incompetentes.




www.libertaddigital.com






_


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2021)

lo mismo es el agujero de cagar que el agujero de mear si su uso es para drogarse con el sexo.

Otra cosa es el útero fértil y la maternidad que eso es lo que realmente define a las mujeres .

Si no son madres, efectivamente son igual que los travestis


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2021)

comer es triturar con nuestra boca trozos de animales que estuvieron vivos y que despedazamos para convertirlos en parte de nosotros mismos, energía y excrementos .
Follar es invadir las vísceras de otra personas con parte de nuestro cuerpo con la finalidad de drogarnos


Cuando el deseo y el placer supera cierto límite , se convierten en dolores y castigos. 

Nuestra biología recompensa con dopamina , las acciones que necesitamos para sobrevivir como individuo y como especie para que nos resulten atractivas , puesto que no lo son. 
Quienes se dejan atrapar por el placer, y no pueden vivir sin él, son los más desdichados, al permitir que algo superfluo se convierta en necesario.

Si logras algo bueno con esfuerzo, el esfuerzo pasa rápido pero lo bueno permanece. Si haces algo malo por placer, el placer pasa rápido pero lo malo permanece.
Sabes por experiencia cuántas vueltas has dado sin encontrar la buena vida .
No la has encontrado ni en la lógica ni en la riqueza, ni en la fama ni en el placer. ¿Cómo se logra entonces? Teniendo principios que gobiernan tus impulsos y tus acciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ataraxio y que opinas de las parejas homosexuales que llevan mas de 20 años juntos???



opción 1 - ambos son muy feos y saben que no tienen la menor oportunidad y se aferran a un clavo ardiendo
opción 2 - son compañeros de piso que durante los primeros dos meses echaron buenos polvos y no han vuelto a tener relaciones ( duermen en habitaciones separadas)
opción 3 - intentan imitar una relación de parejas y de vez en cuando simulan un polvo , pero realmente ambos no han dejado de ponerse los cuernos desde los dos meses después de conocerse hace 20 años.
opción 4 - es un sudamericano desesperado por que se muera de una vez el viejo con dinero que él pensaba que se iba a morir en breve . El sudamericano está pensando en asesinarlo para quedarse con la herencia pero tiene la esperanza que se muera con el coronavirus. 
opción 5 - son dos panolis que no se soportan pero ninguno es capaz de decirle al otro que se largue y siguen con la misma rutina dejando escapar los años de la vida malamente
opción 6 - Un tipo listo ha encontrado una criada gratis para que limpie la casa, cocina y haga las compras a cambio de dejarle creer que es su pareja aunque ni le mire a la cara .
opción 7 - Es una relación madre / hija 
opción 8 - Uno de los dos tiene una dependencia emocional y no concibe la vida en otro lado . Al otro le da igual que pulule por la casa como si tuviese un gato o un perro con tal de que no ladre . 
opción 9 - son unos " Victorio & Lucchino " . Han montado una peluquería juntos que funciona y tienen clientela y aunque discuten todo el tiempo saben que su negocio no funcionaría por separado. 
opción 10 - se quieren y se desean como el primer día , algo completamente imposible porque han pasado 7.300 días y ya están hartos de verse y se han contado todo.


----------



## Ethan20 (1 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> opción 1 - ambos son muy feos y saben que no tienen la menor oportunidad y se aferran a un clavo ardiendo
> opción 2 - son compañeros de piso que durante los primeros dos meses echaron buenos polvos y no han vuelto a tener relaciones ( duermen en habitaciones separadas)
> opción 3 - intentan imitar una relación de parejas y de vez en cuando simulan un polvo , pero realmente ambos no han dejado de ponerse los cuernos desde los dos meses después de conocerse hace 20 años.
> opción 4 - es un sudamericano desesperado por que se muera de una vez el viejo con dinero que él pensaba que se iba a morir en breve . El sudamericano está pensando en asesinarlo para quedarse con la herencia pero tiene la esperanza que se muera con el coronavirus.
> ...



lo mismo que una pareja heterosexual sin hijos, no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> lo mismo que una pareja heterosexual sin hijos, no?



Exactamente !

Cualquier pareja estéril y promiscua que imite el comportamiento de los gays , algo que ya es muy frecuente.
La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos con sus diferentes etapas . Por lo menos es lo que está programado y lo que determina nuestra biología.

El placer del coito incesante de las primeras semanas se reemplaza por el placer de las nuevas actividades que tienen relación con la crianza de los hijos y todas sus dinámicas.

Estaba viendo este documental y la escena en el minuto 16 dice esto : 

*" Criar a los hijos es una tarea agotadora , a medida que los polluelos crecen , aumenta la competencia por la comida y el espacio .
Los padres , exhaustos , están atrapados en un círculo sin fin que consiste en conseguir comida en el lago y llevarla a sus voraces crías "*




Realmente los padres drogados por la dopamina , sienten placer con cada una de esas acciones que a ojos de quien no es padre parecen agotadoras. 
De la misma manera que es agotador el proceso de ligar y finalmente follar y volver a follar y otra vez y otra más ... 


y por eso se decía que los hijos llegaban con un pan bajo el brazo. Su presencia desata mecanismos de comportamiento que a través de nuestra propia bioquímica activa a laos padres como si fuese cocaína. 

La escena de este documental me ha inspirado y me ha hecho comprender algo que llevo dándole vueltas toda la vida 

*la razón por la cual las personas libres deciden voluntariamente vivir su vida como esclavos .*

La principal justificación es que necesitan dinero para vivir , cuando es evidente , como en el caso de mi tío Eduardo, que la mayoría de la gente no lo necesita y se mueren sobrándole muchísimo dinero por el que han quemado su vida .
Podríamos pensar que es por avaricia ya que Amancio Ortega lleva muchas décadas sin necesitad de trabajar y aún ahora en su decrepitud sigue haciéndolo. Podemos pensar que es por rutina , por convencionalismos sociales, por identificarse con un rol del que no quieren o no pueden salir como por ejemplo ser cura, médico, policía , militar .. generalmente las profesiones que usan uniformes o gorra. Las gorras obnubilan la mente. 

Podría ser por miedo . Aprobar unas oposiciones a los 23 años para funcionario con todo el esfuerzo que representa , para luego dejarlo ,es como pedirle a un perro que suelte un hueso . Así que seguirá agarrado a su hueso hasta que se muera. 

LA VERDADERA RAZÓN ES POR LO QUE DICE EL CLIP :

_" Criar a los hijos es una tarea agotadora , a medida que los polluelos crecen , aumenta la competencia por la comida y el espacio . 

Los padres , exhaustos , están atrapados en un círculo sin fin que consiste en conseguir comida en el lago y llevarla a sus voraces crías "_


El sistema se aprovecha de un mecanismo ancestral en el que el individuo no puede dejar de hacer la tarea pendiente de criar a los hijos , que en condiciones naturales era la razón de vivir. 

Han cambiado hijos por productos ; da igual que sea trabajos de oficina , empastar muelas , cajera de supermercado ... el ansia de la persona cada día que se levanta , para resolver las tareas en las que él mismo se ha enfrascado , es lo que le motiva y suele ser repetir la misma rutina que el día anterior, como el hecho de conseguir comida en el lago. 

Cuando el individuo , sea una garza o un ingeniero , ha encontrado la forma de sustentarse , no prueba otras .


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2021)

Al margen de la evidente trama internacional para castrar a los hombres occidentales , el artículo se equivoca en la interpretación . 

Lo que mata es el cortisol que es un veneno que produce el cuerpo al estar en celo o vivir situaciones violentas , que es lo mismo .
La lucha por las hembras es un estado de constante estrés y ansiedad que además del proceso bioquímico , enloquece a los machos que luchan entre sí y arriesgan su vida de forma absurda. 

La naturaleza ha previsto matar a los machos muy prolíficos para evitar la endogamia y favorecer la diversidad genética. 
Por eso lo deseable es la vida en pareja , ya que el matrimonio es una forma de celibato que calma al mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras en celo .

LA BOMBA GAY pretende un estado de celo permanente en los hombres imitando el comportamiento de los gays : sexo promiscuo y estéril .
Lo mismo es un ano peludo que una vagina infecunda . Son agujeros del cuerpo que la gente usa para drogarse . 
La búsqueda del sexo provocad cortisol , el evanescente momento de la cópula provoca dopamina . 
Las personas que viven así son víctimas de su bioquímica. 

Solo hay dos formas de vivir la sexualidad : 

A) COMO NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS FORMANDO UNIDADES REPRODUCTIVAS , POR ESO EXISTIMOS 

B) CUALQUIER OTRA COSA. SON TODAS PARAFILIAS . NO SIRVEN PARA NADA . 

Para que se entienda bien el concepto esta es la diferencia de forma gráfica :


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2021)

Alargar vida a los hombreS :castracion


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4760252/0/estudio-revela-secreto-alargar-vida-hombres-castracion/ Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2021)

Ni te imaginas todo lo que se aprende de los animales y de los loros en particular. 
Su comportamiento es calcado a los humanos siempre y cuando se les deje interactuar libremente y no en una jaula , claro. 

Forman parejas , construyen su casa , tienen su grupo de amigos y siempre hay algunos que se llevan mal , fatal ! cada vez que se ven , pelea asegurada.

Son desconfiados porque son frágiles y vulnerables. Un despiste y se les acaba su aventura de vivir en la selva . 
Tengo muchos otros animales también . 

Por ejemplo los perros que tengo, cuando una hembra entra en celo , se acabó la armonía. 
Las otras hembras se comportan como lesbianas . juegan como cachorritas persiguiéndose luego una se pone patas arriba y la otra le lame su vagina , se nota que es un acto sexual que está programado en su instinto. No es casualidad ni aprendizaje . simulan cópulas .

A los machos los separo porque enloquecen obsesionados , claro . Se pelean si los dejo juntos !!

Tengo también reptiles . Las pitones comen ratones . Los ratones se reproducen muchísimo . si no separas machos y hembras , las crías de una camada empiezan a tener crías enseguida entre hermanos . 

En fin que pueden vivir perfectamente 20 ratones machos en las jaulas , tan felices . metes una hembra e inmediatamente se ponen todos a pelear. 
A veces les enseño a las visitas ese interesante detonante . 

Los machos humanos entramos en celo a través de la mirada .
Esa parte del cerebro que en nuestros antepasados se activaba por el olfato con las feromonas de una hembra en celo , se activan ahora con la seducción a través de los ojos.

Las hembras humanas entran en celo 10 días después de la última regla , algo que en condiciones naturales quedaban embarazadas , puesto que eran fecundadas por diferentes machos y alguno seguro que la fertilizaba .
Las hembras humanas tienen el orgasmo cuando coincide que están en celo y el macho que las copula es deseado por ellas .
El orgasmo es una convulsión que desplaza el óvulo maduro para el encuentro con el primer chorro de semen que entra en el útero al conectar la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero en la última embestida .
El resto del semen es para entorpecer al siguiente.

El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior e inyectar el propio.
Las hembras humanas evolucionaron para dejarse follar por todos los machos disponibles de esa manera evitaban peleas que en nuestra especie eran mortales al haber aprendido a usar palos y piedras .

El comportamiento de las prostitutas es un comportamiento natural : Hembras libres y normales que deciden dejarse copular por cualquiera a cambio de una mínima compensación.

Por otro lado van las vinculaciones imprescindibles para que sobrevivan las crías . Se puede comparar con el " amor " que sienten las personas con su gato o su perro o un amigo sin que el sexo sea la razón de ese interés en su bienestar y protección.
Son imanes mentales que nuestro comportamiento programado establece para la protección del individuo, el grupo y la especie.

Dicho lo cual, cuando se inicia un ciclo reproductivo , el macho enloquece por el cortisol . Su bioquímica le obliga a repetir las veces que sean para asegurarse la fecundación y competir con otros machos .

Los humanos competimos dentro de la vagina de las hembras , los ciervos por ejemplo o los leones , compiten fuera, por eso sus penes no tienen glande y son una rápida inyección.

Entrar en celo es como entrar en guerra . De hecho el cortisol se encarga de enloquecer a los machos .
De no ser por la bioquímica los jóvenes no irían a arriesgar su vida para luchar con tribus vecinas .
A los adolescentes les gusta tanto los juegos de ordenador porque encajan en su comportamiento de irse a matar con otros machos vecinos.
Todas las hembras existen para ser madres , pero solo serán padres aquellos machos que atraigan lo suficiente a las hembras para dejarse copular por ellos.

Los futbolistas y los cantantes atraen a las hembras aunque sean feos porque demuestran su " valentía y heroicidad " al ser líderes de masas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2021)

COMER en exceso. Es igual que follar en exceso o hacer ejercicio en exceso : Un enorme desgaste del cuerpo porque lo revolucionas.


Los humanos hemos evolucionado para poder sobrevivir con muy poca comida y de muy poco valor nutritivo, sino nos habríamos extinguido hace miles de años .
Para nuestros antepasados las hambrunas eran algo normal . Tenemos un sistema parecido al de los camellos . Las nalgas son el equivalente a las jorobas de los camellos donde almacenan los nutrientes para las temporadas que no encuentran nada de comida.

Es esa la razón por la que atraen las nalgas , puesto que instintivamente los machos ven en una futura madre nalgona que no se va a morir de hambre aunque esté dos semanas sin comer.

La casi totalidad de lo que comemos se desperdicia , el cuerpo no lo digiere .

Los cuerpos como el de los negros o indígenas que son todavía más eficientes a la hora de absorber los nutrientes , engordan mucho más fácilmente puesto que sus antepasados apenas comían nada ( están las tribus actuales para comprobarlo ) . No por hacer régimen sino porque cazar o encontrar algo comestible era extremadamente difícil ( se lo habían comido todo en años anteriores y al no existir ni la agricultura ni la ganadería , arrasaban con todo )

La comida es un vicio y al tener disponible toda la cantidad que se desee , no saben parar . Su límite es una sensación de que no pueden meter ni un gramo más en el estómago sino vomitan .

Es la misma ansia de acaparamiento que con el sexo.

Las típicas gordas sudamericanas o negras y cualquiera que se les parezca , alternan el ansia por la comida con el ansia por el sexo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2021)

De las 4 mil millones de mujeres del planeta , la inmensa mayoría son normales .
Hay de todo. Desde más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación , hasta miles de millones que llevan diferentes ropajes musulmanes .









Luego está la normalidad sin llegar ni a un extremo ni al otro. Lo que siempre fue la civilización occidental hasta que se ha impuesto el marxismo cultural y la secta feminista , que no es más que la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana, es decir, como madre.

Mi abuela , que tuvo 10 hijos, fue la mujer más normal , sensata, inteligente y sabia que conocí en mi vida.

Siempre alegre , siempre feliz , crió a unos hijos que a su vez le dieron casi 30 nietos y todos la adorábamos .

Una gran pérdida cuando murió puesto que unía a una enorme familia organizando comilonas , sardiñadas , churrascadas ... todos los días eran días de fiesta .

Jamás se sintió sometida a mi abuelo , que aún haciéndole sentir el cabeza de familia, ella era la que realmente tomaba todas las decisiones .
Los hombres suelen estar tan enfrascados en su trabajo que delegaban en sus mujeres la logística del hogar y como en el caso de mi abuela , siempre y cuando hubiese hogar, solía funcionar bien.

Cuando dos personas están juntas únicamente para follar, pasados los primeros días las tensiones rebotan por las paredes . No tiene sentido y mucho menos en pisos pequeños . Son como ratoneras y las discusiones llevan a los desencuentros , a la pérdida del respeto , de amistad, de deseo , de amor, de interés . Lo que se ha implantado en España, es el modelo de conducta gay en las llamadas parejas heterosexuales.

Pero insisto , que el resto del planeta sigue siendo normal, a las cifras de natalidad me remito !

Series como SEXO EN NUEVA YORK , infinidad de películas para mujeres, realitys , basura como first dates ... tienen una intencionalidad ideológica , aprovechan que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

Programas que aparentan de humor como los que abarrotan las pantallas de las plataformas mediáticas son mucho más eficientes a la hora de implantar modos de conducta que las madrasas y mezquitas talibanas.

Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social.

Construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2021)

Lo ideal , de ser un hombre con recursos , es tener 4 mujeres y preñarlas constantemente un hijo detrás de otro para que estén ocupadas.

Conviene no preñar a todas al mismo tiempo para que mientras unas están con su bebé recién nacido, ir preñando a las otras .

De esa manera , todas podrán ayudarse entre sí y ser felices compartiendo cotilleos además de rivalizar por el cariño del hombre .

Es lo que fue desde que el mundo es mundo . Ya dijo Mahoma :
- no te cases con una mujer porque pelearás con ella
- no te cases con dos porque peleará una contra otra
- no te cases con tres porque pelearán dos contra una
- cásate con cuatro.

Precisamente es el mismo esquema habitual en los puestos de trabajo.
El jefe tiene varias empleadas y lejos de pelearse, compiten para no ser despedidas.

Por ejemplo un enorme harem son las cajeras de Carrefour. Todas , sumisas y diligentes , obedecen a su jefe como si fuese un semidios.

Pues de eso se trata !


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2021)

lo más interesante es como la rata que aprieta la palanca día tras otro hasta morir..... cómo es posible que ella recuerde un día y otro que esa es su actividad principal y qué se convierta en identidad !
* Es decir la rata es palancasexual*









Bases del Sistema de Recompensa en el Cerebro - Mentelex


El sistema de recompensa es una de las bases de nuestra capacidad de aprender y de crear.




blog.mentelex.com










Neurobiología del Placer. Historia


James Olds Montreal, 1953. Por suerte, Peter Milner y James Olds no tuvieron buena puntería. Como compañeros post-doctorales en la Univ...




evolucionyneurociencias.blogspot.com





todo esto encierra la clave de la falacia que estamos viviendo actualmente
que pretenden hacer creer que la obtención del placer es la el motor de la vida y lo que define a las personas
Creo que España está siendo objeto de un ataque o un experimento social para extenderlo después al resto del mundo, pero me preocupa que solo esté ocurriendo en España y no en Nigeria por ejemplo
Cuándo le toca un país de toca, como sucedió con Alemania , Japón, Italia, Vietnam ,Corea , Libia, Irak ....
Mi investigación reside en entender las raíces del problema, que indudablemente lo es

*El problema del fumador empieza cuando se le acaba el tabaco*


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/no-ir-a-boda.1567841/page-6#


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Sep 2021)

up que es interesante


----------



## Play_91 (27 Sep 2021)

Hay gente adicta que acaba enganchándose a las putas, al porno, a la droga, al juego, al alcohol, a lo que le eches, incluso a salir a ligar el finde.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> up que es interesante




Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado *“ ayuno de dopamina “ *que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana .

Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los impulsos primarios , de los instintos básicos que son principalmente la comida y el sexo ( la gula y la lujuria y resto de pecados capitales .

Cualquier persona sensata sabe parar a la hora de comer o renunciar a algunos alimentos que pueden engordar demasiado o ser malos para la salud , algunas personas ni siquiera entienden el concepto de que no siempre hay que satisfacer los sentidos hasta la saturación.

Se entiende mucho mejor si como en mi caso , se convive con diferentes especies de animales y es evidente que las bases del comportamiento son las mismas. Perros, loros , caballos … aún viviendo en cautividad son egoístas , ansiosos , imparables cuando algo les interesa y muy tercos cuando no.



*Los sistemas de recompensa provocan una sensación placera como respuesta a actividades necesarias para la supervivencia como el sexo como algo imprescindible para la reproducción .No olvidemos que el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces , para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación ( y no se la llevase el agua antes de tiempo ) *

La dopamina es una hormona que actúa como *neurotransmisor*. Es decir, es una sustancia encargada de llevar información a través del sistema nervioso.

Por eso, cuando recibimos alguno de los estímulos antes mencionados, las neuronas dopaminérgicas *liberan una ráfaga *de este neurotransmisor, dando lugar a esa sensación de placer que conocemos tan bien. Aunque generalmente ocurre con estímulos necesarios para la supervivencia, también puede ocurrir con otros, como *jugar a videojuegos, comprar y, por supuesto, las drogas. *

El placer que se genera es algo transitorio, que *desaparece rápido*. Esto puede llevarnos a querer repetir de nuevo esa acción. Volviendo a la *utilidad evolutiva*, si el sexo nos da placer, querremos volver a practicarlo y eso aumentará las posibilidades de reproducción. Pero a veces, más allá de lo evolutivo, cuando se realiza la acción muchas veces se produce algo conocido como tolerancia. Básicamente, lo que ocurre es que el cerebro necesita cada vez más dopamina para obtener esa sensación de placer. Y es aquí donde comienza el *riesgo de adicción.*

Sin embargo, no podemos someter a nuestro cuerpo a un *ayuno de dopamina,* pues esta no dejará de generarse. La dopamina es necesaria, lleva a cabo otras muchas funciones en nuestro organismo. De hecho, su carencia está relacionada con enfermedades como el párkinson.

*La carencia de dopamina está relacionada con muchas enfermedades y muchas provocadas por la alteración de los receptores al haber metido en el cuerpo químicos que encajan en ellos para sentir placer ( alcohol, nicotina, drogas ..) *

Entonces, si no es un ayuno de dopamina, ¿qué es? Algunas de las personas que lo practican lo definen como una forma de centrarse en el momento presente. Algo así como el _Mindfulness_ :



La conciencia plena . Estar en el presente , en el aquí y ahora. Demasiado pasado es depresión demasiado futuro es ansiedad.

No buscar constantemente la compañía o la aprobación de otros . La mayor satisfacción es el control sobre el entorno y la toma de decisiones .

al permitirnos estar solos o aburridos, podremos encontrar placer en hacer actividades más simples. Digamos que esos circuitos de dopamina se desvían hacia otro tipo de estímulos más cotidianos . Por ejemplo una simple ducha al levantarse , sentir como el agua caliente cae sobre tu cuerpo , ese milagro tecnológico que tenemos al alcance con sólo abrir el grifo .

Son unos minutos pero pueden sentirse como un trámite rápido porque se llega tarde al trabajo , o una inyección de energía vital en la mente.

Luego el desayuno , valorar con detalle lo que se come, no ingerir como un animal con la finalidad de matar el hambre y salir corriendo.

Si hace un buen día celebrar que estamos vivos en el mejor de los mundos que nunca existió.

Si llueve pues también es emocionante, además la lluvia es buena para las plantas y limpiar el aire y las calles . Es difícil claro, por eso requiere entrenamiento y entender el concepto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

> > _시켈 ! dijo:
> >
> >
> > La castración se hace por* motivos médicos* (hembras tienen *tumores* por tener celos y no criar, machos tienen mucho *estrés* que hasta les puede hacer *enfermar* + el que ambos procreen genera camadas que al final son abandonadas, y *los abandonados también sufren*).
> > ...



_Contrarrevolución dijo: _


> _Que estrés ni qué cojones?? Más estrés sufren los nuncafollistas que encima son conscientes de su situación y no veo que nadie vaya a castrarse químicamente.
> 
> El castracionismo perruno es una gilipollez de mucho cuidado. El perro no se deprime por falta de testosterona ni es consciente de lo que le han hecho, pero en cambio tener huevos le produce un megaestrés nuncafollistas que hace que le reste años de vida. Vaya negocio de los veterinarios colega..
> 
> ...



Es indudable que con la castración el comportamiento cambia .
De hecho todos los perros de trabajo , como los que se usan de perros guía para ciegos o los perros policía , están castrados , también los caballos que se usan para exhibiciones , para circo y tantas otras destrezas .

¿ qué sucede ? que liberado el animal del impulso sexual que le obsesiona , focaliza su mente , su inteligencia y energía en todo lo demás.

El problema es estar en celo , que es un estado de locura /estupidez que afortunadamente es temporal excepto en los españoles de esta generación que el sistema les mantiene en celo permanentemente precisamente para tenerlos atrofiados .

El 95% de la energía de los españoles está dirigida al sexo o a algo relacionado con su obtención , lo que yo he denominado LA BOMBA GAY, que es la obsesión por el siguiente chute .
El cortejo y el coito incesante de la luna de miel daba paso a las siguientes etapas que eran el embarazo y el nacimiento y crianza de los hijos, pero al no tener hijos se inicia una y otra vez el cortejo como Sísifo con su piedra.
EL DESEO ES DOLOR , como el deseo de comer . tener hambre es sentir ardor en el estómago y ansia por comer.

los gays y por extensión esta nueva generación de españoles , están todo el tiempo hambrientos de sexo estéril y promiscuo . Lo mismo es un ano que una vagina estéril , son juegos de rol para drogarse con la dopamina generada por esas parafilias .


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De las 4 mil millones de mujeres del planeta , la inmensa mayoría son normales .
> Hay de todo. Desde más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación , hasta miles de millones que llevan diferentes ropajes musulmanes .
> 
> 
> ...



hay mucho sentido en lo que escribes pero te dejas variables en el tintero, como que en todo el mundo está disminuyendo la natalidad, incluidos en los países sin apenas adoctrinamiento postmoderno satánico masónico.

El universo 25 es tan natural como la sociedad "sana" del crecimiento perpetuo, que por otra parte nunca se ha dado, el ser humano se pasó miles de años con crecimiento casi cero estando ya en la cúspide alimentaria.


----------



## Pizti (28 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay mucho sentido en lo que escribes pero te dejas variables en el tintero, como que en todo el mundo está disminuyendo la natalidad, incluidos en los países sin apenas adoctrinamiento postmoderno satánico masónico.
> 
> El universo 25 es tan natural como la sociedad "sana" del crecimiento perpetuo, que por otra parte nunca se ha dado, el ser humano se pasó miles de años con crecimiento casi cero estando ya en la cúspide alimentaria.



Cierto es que antaño no éramos una plaga, como diría el agente Smith. 

Pero no entiendo como podemos hablar de que estar en celo todo el día es malo (que lo es), y luego mantener, al mismo tiempo, que hay que tener hijos autóctonos etc con la que está cayendo. No es contradicción, pero creo que convendría protegerse uno, sobretodo si eres hombre. ¿No?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay mucho sentido en lo que escribes pero te dejas variables en el tintero, como que en todo el mundo está disminuyendo la natalidad, incluidos en los países sin apenas adoctrinamiento postmoderno satánico masónico.
> 
> El universo 25 es tan natural como la sociedad "sana" del crecimiento perpetuo, que por otra parte nunca se ha dado, el ser humano se pasó miles de años con crecimiento casi cero estando ya en la cúspide alimentaria.



Eso es una mentira que es increíble que la gente hacerte como tantas otras.

La población mundial ha pasado de 6.000
Millones a 8000 en pocos años..

Si No son blancos occidentales ¿ qué son ?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay mucho sentido en lo que escribes pero te dejas variables en el tintero, como que en todo el mundo está disminuyendo la natalidad, incluidos en los países sin apenas adoctrinamiento postmoderno satánico masónico.
> 
> El universo 25 es tan natural como la sociedad "sana" del crecimiento perpetuo, que por otra parte nunca se ha dado, el ser humano se pasó miles de años con crecimiento casi cero estando ya en la cúspide alimentaria.



Ahá.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Sep 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Ahá.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 789856



aquí la confirmación, la única excepción son algunos países de áfrica, que no todos, y en todos la natalidad ha descendido (de 6 a 4 hijos por mujer, por ejemplo), pero precisamente es la única región del planeta donde apenas han mejorado su nivel de vida desde sus independencias en gran parte del continente.

Muchos países musulmanes están muy cerca de 2 hijos por mujer, cerca de la tasa de reposición.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí la confirmación, la única excepción son algunos países de áfrica, que no todos, y en todos la natalidad ha descendido (de 6 a 4 hijos por mujer, por ejemplo), pero precisamente es la única región del planeta donde apenas han mejorado su nivel de vida desde sus independencias en gran parte del continente.
> 
> Muchos países musulmanes están muy cerca de 2 hijos por mujer, cerca de la tasa de reposición.




Lo que están haciendo en occidente es drogar a la población con la dopamina generada por el sexo para desvincularlo de su razón de ser que es la reproducción . 

las neuronas dopaminérgicas *liberan una ráfaga *de este neurotransmisor, dando lugar a esa sensación de placer que conocemos tan bien. Aunque generalmente ocurre con estímulos necesarios para la supervivencia, también puede ocurrir con otros, como *jugar a videojuegos, comprar y, por supuesto, las drogas. *

El placer que se genera es algo transitorio, que *desaparece rápido*. Esto puede llevarnos a querer repetir de nuevo esa acción. Volviendo a la *utilidad evolutiva*, si el sexo nos da placer, querremos volver a practicarlo y eso aumentará las posibilidades de reproducción. Pero a veces, más allá de lo evolutivo, cuando se realiza la acción muchas veces se produce algo conocido como tolerancia. Básicamente, lo que ocurre es que el cerebro necesita cada vez más dopamina para obtener esa sensación de placer. Y es aquí donde comienza el *riesgo de adicción.*


----------



## ignominias (29 Sep 2021)

La dopamina no produce placer, lo anticipa pero no lo produce, son las encefalinas las que te hacen sentir bien. ¿Y eso que dices de que hay que saber controlarse es un chiste? Igual que hay gente que nace con unos genes que le harán crecer más o tener ciertos rasgos, esos mismos genes también determinan el grado de aguante o control que tiene un individuo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2021)

VID-20211001-WA0018.mp4


This file has been shared with you on pixeldrain




pixeldrain.com





los hombres entran en celo a través de los ojos en vez del olfato como otros animales .

Los primates hemos desarrollado la función visual para detectar las hembras en celo por muchas razones que no vienen al caso .

En cualquier caso el celo es entrar en un estado de psicosis , de estupidez , de trastorno mental que es lo que buscan los enemigos de occidente con tanta pornografía extrema .

La pornografía funciona gracias a las neuronas espejo.


*¿Qué son los estímulos 'Súper-normales'? — PsiConecta*
Hoy más que nunca, la tecnología ha irrumpido con fuerza en nuestras vidas, probablemente para quedarse. ¿Están nuestros cerebros preparados para manejar los volúmenes y tipos de estímulos a los que estamos expuestos diariamente?
www.psiconecta.org


*Estímulo supernormal: qué es, características y ejemplos*
¿Qué son los estímulos supernormales? Veamos las características de este fenómeno abordado desde las ciencias de la psicología y la biología, y ejemplos de él.
psicologiaymente.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Nunca serás el padre de tus hijos si para emparejarte buscas a una polifollada






*Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse




www.abc.es











El biólogo alemán August Weismann batizó como telegonía este curioso fenómeno, que podía incluso observarse en la descendencia de mujeres viudas con un segundo marido. En ocasiones, los hijos del segundo matrimonio se parecían al primer marido y mostraban características propias de éste tan llamativas como el pelo rojo aunque sus progenitores fuesen morenos.

Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”.

*Pruebas a favor*
Pues ahora, una trabajo publicado en la revista Ecology Letters demuestra por primera que esta forma de herencia no genética puede darse en moscas.



Para ello, un grupo de científicos australianos liderados por Angela Crean cruzaron moscas inmaduras, como sugería Weismann, con machos grandes y pequeños. Cuando ya eran fértiles, cruzaron a las hembras de nuevo y lo que encontraron fue que “a pesar de que el segundo macho engendró la descendencia, el tamaño de la progenie lo determinaba el de la anterior pareja sexual de la madre”.





“Este hallazgo muestra que también se puede transmitir algunos rasgos adquiridos a la descendencia de parejas posteriores de una hembra”.

*La primera vez*
Además este descubrimiento está de acuerdo con lo que ya entonces se suponía: «la primera “impregnación” tendría más probabilidades de influir en la hembra que las posteriores, en parte porque es más joven, y en parte porque las impregnaciones posteriores tendrían que compartir su influencia con las anteriores», como explica Yongsheng Liu, del instituto Henan de Ciencia y Tecnología de Xiangsiang (China) en un artículo publicado recientemente en la revista “ Gene”.



“El esperma, después de penetrar en el útero, es absorbido por el organismo femenino y ejerce una influencia sobre los óvulos que aún no están maduros”, como sugería ya Weismann.

Liu argumenta que hay descubrimientos recientes que permitirían considerar que esta antigua teoría no es tan descabellada. Por ejemplo el hecho de que los genes del feto pasen a la sangre de la madre, o, como publicó Bendich en Science en 1974, que el esperma pueda penetrar en otras céulas del organimos distintas de los óvulos. Otro argumento: la capacidad del ARN masculino presente en las embarazadas para provocar reordenamientos genéticos que varían la expresión de los genes. Según Liu, el ARN de los espermatozoides podría también alcanzar los óvulos inmaduros provocando esa "impregnación".

*Intercambio de ADN*
"Podemos imaginar que durante el coito millones de espermatozoides que contienen ADN se depositan en el cuerpo de la hembra y los que no se utiliza en la fertilización son absorbidos por el mismo. Si este ADN extraño se llega a incorporar en las células somáticas y los óvulos inmaduros, la descendencia podría mostrar esta influencia en su constitución genética, y de ese modo proporcionar otra base para telegonía", argumenta Liu. Una influencia que dejaría su huella visible en el parecido con la anterior pareja de la descendencia engendrada con otro compañero distinto.


----------



## alrse (10 Oct 2021)

Y


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado “ ayuno de dopamina “ que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana .
> 
> Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los impulsos primarios , de los instintos básicos que son principalmente la comida y el sexo ( la gula y la lujuria y resto de pecados capitales .
> 
> ...



Ahora se empieza a llevar lo del NO FAP, o sea no masturbarse, ¿tienes algún escrito para enlazar, sobre los beneficios del celibato y del abandono del modo de vida de adicto pornografíco?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Y
> Ahora se empieza a llevar lo del NO FAP, o sea no masturbarse, ¿tienes algún escrito para enlazar, sobre los beneficios del celibato y del abandono del modo de vida de adicto pornografíco?



Si nadie se imagina a nuestros padres y abuelos obsesionados con la pornografía, pajeándose cada día, hay que entender que esto es la primera vez que pasa en la historia de la humanidad


----------



## alrse (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si nadie se imagina a nuestros padres y abuelos obsesionados con la pornografía, pajeándose cada día, hay que entender que esto es la primera vez que pasa en la historia de la humanidad



Pues si, pero el porno en España no es nuevo el fenómeno lo que creo que hoy es conocido como porno light o erótico empezó en 1975 en España con Play Boy y otras revistas mas fuertes como Penthouse, lo que si pasa es que antes para comprar eso había que pasar la vergüenza de pedirlo en un kiosko o sex shop, lo que evitaba el contacto a gran parte de la población, que se quedaba con las ganas salvo los mas obsesos. Además que esos tratados de la prostitución eran caros en comparación con cualquier otra publicación convencional no sexual (siendo así la forma de acceder a la prostitución mas barata y alejada de estar con una mujer).
Por aquellos años la izquierda decía que la libertad era ver tías en pelotas en el Interviu o el cine X francés. Claramente para destruir la familia.

El problema de ahora es que lo regalan (prostitución gratuita) y además de eso en lugar de acceder como antes con dificultades, lo tienes en servidores sin control exhaustivo de edad que impida realmente a menores verlo, tu tienes que instalarte filtros para no ver porno(cuando los niños han aprendido a saltarselos, poniendo palabras como conejitas o similares). Debe ser al revés el que quiera verlo que tenga que instale algo explicitamente para verlo.

Lo que yo me pregunto es si estas "artistas" modernas que salen casi desnudas es porno light; insinúan todo, aunque solo se vea la ropa interior y queden marcada toda la forma del cuerpo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Pues si, pero el porno en España no es nuevo el fenómeno lo que creo que hoy es conocido como porno light o erótico empezó en 1975 en España con Play Boy y otras revistas mas fuertes como Penthouse, lo que si pasa es que antes para comprar eso había que pasar la vergüenza de pedirlo en un kiosko o sex shop, lo que evitaba el contacto a gran parte de la población, que se quedaba con las ganas salvo los mas obsesos. Además que esos tratados de la prostitución eran caros en comparación con cualquier otra publicación convencional no sexual (siendo así la forma de acceder a la prostitución mas barata y alejada de estar con una mujer).
> Por aquellos años la izquierda decía que la libertad era ver tías en pelotas en el Interviu o el cine X francés. Claramente para destruir la familia.
> 
> El problema de ahora es que lo regalan (prostitución gratuita) y además de eso en lugar de acceder como antes con dificultades, lo tienes en servidores sin control exhaustivo de edad que impida realmente a menores verlo, tu tienes que instalarte filtros para no ver porno(cuando los niños han aprendido a saltarselos, poniendo palabras como conejitas o similares). Debe ser al revés el que quiera verlo que tenga que instale algo explicitamente para verlo.
> ...



si imaginamos a un hombre de hace unos años , todos los días merodeando el kiosko para comprar revistas porno , o yendo a salas de cine porno dos veces al día , pensaríamos que ese pobre energúmeno está mal de la cabeza. Pues es lo que está haciendo toda esta generación de españoles. 

Si imaginamos al gay que merodeaba sin descanso los baños de las estaciones de autobuses o de trenes en la búsqueda obsesiva de algún contacto furtivo , además de asco y repulsión nos puede dar pena por ser víctima de sus instintos animales , pues es lo que está pasando con toda esta generación de españoles . Muchos se han unido al constructo social llamado LGTB por que es una opción como ( suníes o chiíes en la civilización islámica ) pero los llamados heterosexuales son lo mismo que los llamados gays puesto que buscan sexo estéril y promiscuo.

Lo mismo es un ano peludo que una vagina estéril , son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles usan para drogarse. 


LO TERRIBLE ES QUE TODO ESTO ESTÁ DISEÑADO EN LOS DESPACHOS ENEMIGOS PARA DESTRUIRNOS Y NINGÚN POLÍTICO NOS DEFIENDE.


----------



## alrse (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si imaginamos a un hombre de hace unos años , todos los días merodeando el kiosko para comprar revistas porno , o yendo a salas de cine porno dos veces al día , pensaríamos que ese pobre energúmeno está mal de la cabeza. Pues es lo que está haciendo toda esta generación de españoles.
> 
> Si imaginamos al gay que merodeaba sin descanso los baños de las estaciones de autobuses o de trenes en la búsqueda obsesiva de algún contacto furtivo , además de asco y repulsión nos puede dar pena por ser víctima de sus instintos animales , pues es lo que está pasando con toda esta generación de españoles . Muchos se han unido al constructo social llamado LGTB por que es una opción como ( suníes o chiíes en la civilización islámica ) pero los llamados heterosexuales son lo mismo que los llamados gays puesto que buscan sexo estéril y promiscuo.
> 
> ...



Antiguamente cuando era niño recuerdo que había adultos que compraban varias revistas pornográficas, lo que pasa es que la periodicidad era mensual y tenían que esperar al siguiente mes para ver nuevo material. Interviu tuvo una periodicidad semanal, hoy en día se considera erótica, aunque creo que a veces el contenido pasaba de erótico.

Siempre han existido incluso durante el franquismo bares, o cines donde iban los gays a ligar(meter mano a otra probre persona que iba al cine sin saber lo que pasaba) como el cine Carretas en Madrid. La clave es que antes tenías que vencer la vergüenza de ir a esos sitios, que no te vea nadie conocido.
Aquí lo explica un homosexual travestí de los 70 y 80 famoso :

En la transición sé que había cines de sesión continua porno, recuerdo que iban los pajeros, pero el anonimato no existía.

Si, hay un plan y los políticos son las marionetas o muñecos que ponen (cara visible) para llevarnos hacia la extinción, las asociaciones eugenistas ya sabemos quienes la dirigen y esos son los que realmente dirigen el plan de natalidad etnocida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Antiguamente cuando era niño recuerdo que había adultos que compraban varias revistas pornográficas, lo que pasa es que la periodicidad era mensual y tenían que esperar al siguiente mes para ver nuevo material. Interviu tuvo una periodicidad semanal, hoy en día se considera erótica, aunque creo que a veces el contenido pasaba de erótico.
> 
> Siempre han existido incluso durante el franquismo bares, o cines donde iban los gays a ligar(meter mano a otra probre persona que iba al cine sin saber lo que pasaba) como el cine Carretas en Madrid. La clave es que antes tenías que vencer la vergüenza de ir a esos sitios, que no te vea nadie conocido.
> Aquí lo explica un homosexual travestí de los 70 y 80 famoso :
> ...



VAYA !! Un gay que llegó a viejo. ( Malamente ) pero ahí está . debe ser de los pocos .


----------



## alrse (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> VAYA !! Un gay que llegó a viejo. ( Malamente ) pero ahí está . debe ser de los pocos .



Si, este homosexual se ha hecho cristiano y reniega de su anterior vida, incluso hizo un vídeo hace unos años diciendo que si eres gay, te cures y tengas hijos, que el aborto es un ritual satánico donde el médico es el sacerdote y mas descripciones de lo que significa cada elemento, pero que no me acuerdo, la pena es que lo han borrado de youtube.

En cualquier caso y volviendo al porno, es una herramienta de aislamiento y de destrucción; dejas de realizar actividades fundamentales para tener una vida plena
Hay dos tipos de adicciones principales con la pornografía. la psicológica y la química. La mas común es la psicológica y de ahí se termina en la química y en ambas.




__





Adicción a la Pornografía vs Adicción al Sexo


¿Tienes clara la diferencia entre la adicción a la pornografía y la adicción al sexo? Muchas personas no tienen clara la diferencia entre una adicción u otra, se puede tener ambas adicciones ¿Qué las diferencia? ¿Que tienen en común? En este artículo revisamos ambas adicciones, sus princi




rompetusilencio.net




En realidad el mundo de la pornografía es la entrada al mundo de la prostitución, a la soledad, a romper o no llegar a tener nunca una familia, en definitiva es una forma de esclavitud y de desaparecer sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Si, este homosexual se ha hecho cristiano y reniega de su anterior vida, incluso hizo un vídeo hace unos años diciendo que si eres gay, te cures y tengas hijos, que el aborto es un ritual satánico donde el médico es el sacerdote y mas descripciones de lo que significa cada elemento, pero que no me acuerdo, la pena es que lo han borrado de youtube.
> 
> En cualquier caso y volviendo al porno, es una herramienta de aislamiento y de destrucción; dejas de realizar actividades fundamentales para tener una vida plena
> Hay dos tipos de adicciones principales con la pornografía. la psicológica y la química. La mas común es la psicológica y de ahí se termina en la química y en ambas.
> ...



quien no se de cuenta que están atacando a la población occidental con su propia dopamina ...

de la misma manera que hicieron con los chinos los occidentales con el opio ...


es que o es ciego o tonto


----------



## alrse (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> quien no se de cuenta que están atacando a la población occidental con su propia dopamina ...
> 
> de la misma manera que hicieron con los chinos los occidentales con el opio ...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, es así, antes dije que el mundo de la pornografia es el inicio al mundo de la prostitución, pero también lo es a la promiscuidad, es en definitiva como bien dices un ataque a la población occidental, otra pieza mas del etnocidio europeo, que nos esta extinguiendo poco a poco pero de manera irremediable y total.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

La hormona del estrés aumenta el riesgo de enfermedades cardíacas


Las personas que son especialmente sensibles a las hormonas del estrés también muestran marcadores que...




www.infosalus.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Nov 2021)

Descubierta la causa de la longevidad española: la abstinencia sexual. ¿No lo creen? Look inside


¿El pescado, la dieta mediterránea, el aceite de oliva, la siesta...? Já. La abstinencia sexual. https://www.scotsman.com/health/stay-celibate-live-longer-2470337?amp Stay celibate to live longer The secret of a long life is abstinence from sex, scientists revealed yesterday. A team from...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2021)

*Que la población autóctona europea está siendo atacada es indudable .*
Precisamente los " que se ríen del plan Kalergi " son los que sueltan las bombas de ingeniería social. 

Poca gente se da cuenta que casi el 100% de todas las europeas , en pocos años llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. 
Les han hecho creer que son eternas adolescentes , las han entretenido con estudios que no sirven para nada y con ocupaciones " profesionales " que impiden que se dediquen a ser madres. 
*Por cada mujer que ocupa un puesto de trabajo matan dos pájaros de un tiro :*
- castran a una madre
- impiden que un hombre sea padre y pueda alimentar a su familia.

Las élites criminales que saben de sobra lo que va a suceder , están preparando a la población autóctona para que acepte su exterminio y reemplazo. Creo que inventaron la epidemia para que voluntariamente todos los europeos fuesen a pincharse una sustancia que puede que afecte al núcleo accumbens que es donde residen nuestros instintos primarios de reproducción, formación y defensa de su unidad reproductiva y de su territorio a pequeña y gran escala . Si tenemos en cuenta que una simple droga como la cocaína cambia la percepción de la realidad , no es descabellado que " las vacunas " sean unas droga permanente , que se une a las habituales . 

*Todas las hembras nacen para ser madres .* Los machos no . Los machos compiten entre sí para que las hembras puedan elegir a los mejores como padres .
El excedente tradicionalmente se mataba en guerras tribales o buscaba nuevos territorios cuando ya no quedaba ninguna hembra disponible para formar una familia. 
Aunque probablemente ha habido muchas más especies de humanos cuyos fósiles no se han conservado , actualmente, se reconocen al menos ocho *especies* : Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis . No hay ninguna razón para que se hubiesen extinguido , de hecho ahí siguen vivos los chimpancés , los gorilas , los orangutanes , tantas especies de monos y también nuestros antepasados los reptiles , anfibios y peces. 
LA EVOLUCIÓN NO ES ALGO LINEAL . Unas especies aparecen otras se extinguen por diferentes causas . 
Somos la única especie de humanos que sigue viva porque las hembras aprendieron a simular estar en celo permanentemente .
Sólo importa el coito fecundador y ese sucedía una vez cada tres años . El resto del tiempo los machos copulaban con las hembras de forma estéril puesto que entre la gestación y lactancia las hembras no ovulan. 
Los osos panda están en extinción , entre otras cosas porque como los ciclos reproductivos de las hembras son tan largos, los machos cuando encuentran a una hembra con una cría la matan para que la hembra vuelva a ovular. Eso pasa con muchos otros carnívoros como los leones lo que pasa es que una leona tiene 6 crías y en pocos meses ya están independizados además de que el padre defiende con ferocidad a su familia. 
*
Cuando una hembra no queda fecundada* , se destruye el recubrimiento nutritivo del útero ( la regla ) y otro óvulo baja esperando tener suerte . Pero ese acontecimiento sólo sucedía como mucho unas 8 veces a lo largo de la vida en el mejor de los casos que llegase a la menopausia y que quedase embarazada constantemente. 
*Las europeas actualmente, al no quedar embarazadas* , todos los meses baja un nuevo óvulo y por lo tanto están en celo permanentemente buscando un macho procreador , no un macho sustentador . Esta antinatural forma de vida trastorna la mente , es como si a una pareja de pájaros se le rompen los huevos cada vez que inician la incubación. 
*
La vida tiene unas etapas que son inaplazables .* Somos descendientes de madres que superaron la glaciación , verdaderas epidemias y guerras , que no tenían ni supermercados , ni sanidad ni siquiera casa . Vivían en chozas de palos y barro y dormían en un jergón de hojas secas . 
Aún así tuvieron y amaron a sus hijos porque esa es su naturaleza. La hembra humana una vez que deja de ser hija y sale de casa de sus padres en la adolescencia, se une a un hombre para formar una unidad reproductiva. 

Después de los 23 años se deja de crecer . El cerebro también . Hasta ahí hemos llegado . Si una hembra humana no ha tenido su primer hijo antes de esa edad ya no los tendrá. Pierde su instinto maternal y se convierte en " una solterona " aunque se drogue con sexo estéril y promiscuo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2021)

no se debe confundir el sexo reproductivo , que sólo sucedía en el mejor de los casos que llegasen a la ancianidad , unas 6 veces a lo largo de la vida de nuestras antepasadas ...

con el sexo recreativo que no sirve para nada. Es como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros.

ya expliqué la diferencia en infinidad de post .

Lo que están implantando en España es una secta con la finalidad de destruir a las familias y esterilizar a las mujeres .
*Es la bomba gay :* hacer creer a los españoles que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no formar una unidad reproductiva como hicieron nuestros antepasados .
*POR ESO EXISTIMOS !! .*

Por si queda alguna duda sólo hay que preguntar a nuestras madres o abuelas cuantos hombres diferentes se las han follado a lo largo de su vida.
Entendamos que en el mundo hay 4 mil millones de mujeres . las españolas con su extraño y peculiar estilo de vida que ha sido diseñado en despachos enemigos, son una ínfima minoría . Para comparar las proporciones hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación que ya son más que todas las occidentales , curiosamente ellas serán las madres de los nuevos europeos.

no somos animales gregarios por mucho que se empeñen los comunistas . quizás los negros sean más tribales porque se parecen a los bonobos , pero *nosotros , los descendientes de neandertales somos más parecidos a los gorilas . *

Formábamos unidades reproductivas de un macho alfa con sus hembras y defendían su territorio y a su familia de cualquier invasor .
Cualquier otro macho es un competidor que sólo traerá problemas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-feos-derroidos-como-haceis-para-poder-sobrevivir-en-las-relaciones-de-pareja.1664911/


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2021)

LA BOMBA GAY , consiste en hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) .
Lógicamente está diseñado en los despachos puesto que desde que el mundo es mundo , en todas las civilizaciones se castigó duramente el sexo fuera del matrimonio , es decir el adulterio y el amancebamiento , tal es así que LA LUJURIA, en todas las civilizaciones incluido las tribus primitivas africanas actuales reflejo del pasado, la lujuria es UN PECADO CAPITAL . 

¿ por qué crees que hay actualmente doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación ? ¿ por qué crees que hacen la circuncisión a los niños en los países africanos y por tradición en musulmanes y judíos ? 

El feminismo desaparecerá en el momento que se extingan las sociedades que lo sostienen.

Evidentemente es una forma de esterilizar a la población deconstruyendo a las mujeres como hembras de la especie humana, es decir madres de la siguiente generación. Al convertirlas en hombres sin pene, lo que hacen es tener más herramientas productivas que paguen impuestos a lo largo de su vida , pero no habrá hijos.

Estos criminales que nos manejan , han decidido en previsión de la hecatombe reemplazar a la población que no existe o ha sido abortada con gente de otros países , otras razas y otra mentalidad , pero esos que vienen avisados tomarán nota de como se extinguieron los europeos para no caer en los mismos errores.

Es evidente que el islam es una civilización superior , si así no fuese , no serían ellos los que van a disolver a la civilización " cristiana " que ha mutado para llamarse feminista y que ya está agonizando con la ayuda del coronavirus , un invento de los mismos del feminismo y la bomba gay .


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2021)

La pornografía funciona por las neuronas espejo . Son estímulos supernormales para que tu mente se inunde de bioquímica que en condiciones normales sólo sucedía muy pocas veces a lo largo de la vida. 
Nuestros antepasados no habían visto en la vida ni el coño de su mujer , puesto que el amor se hacía a oscuras . 
Actualmente hasta un niño ha visto miles de personas desnudas haciendo parafilias indescriptibles . 
*
Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema*


- lo que sale por la pantalla son sólo píxeles . Esas mismas imágenes , siendo las mismas a unas personas pueden causarle excitación y a otras repulsión , por lo tanto lo que sucede , sólo sucede en tu mente . Es como esnifar cocaína . El mundo sigue siendo igual que antes de meterte el tiro pero la percepción del drogadicto es diferente porque ha cambiado la química de su mente. 


Lógicamente es grave . Como he contado en innumerables ocasiones , se trata de drogar a toda la población occidental para su próximo exterminio. 

*Las neuronas espejo y la pornografía*
Las neuronas espejo fueron descubiertas accidentalmente en 1992, por el científico Giaocomo Rizzolatti y su equipo. Como el nombre lo indica, este tipo de células hacen que una parte del cerebro funcione como un espejo. Los investigadores trataban con monos y *pudieron establecer que las reacciones cerebrales eran similares al realizar un acto, o ver que otro lo realizaba*.

Este mecanismo de espejo se verifica en el caso de la pornografía. Quien ve imágenes de un acto sexual en video, no experimenta las escenas como si fueran ajenas. 



*Se denominan neuronas espejo a cierta clase de neuronas que se activan cuando un animal ejecuta una acción y cuando observa esa misma acción al ser ejecutada por otro individuo, especialmente un congénere.









Neuronas espejo, pornografía y riesgos


La Internet ha propiciado un acceso ilimitado a contenidos pornográficos. Esto ha dado lugar a nuevas adicciones y algunos cambios en el comportamiento sexual de algunos individuos.




lamenteesmaravillosa.com




*








¿Qué son los estímulos 'Súper-normales'? — PsiConecta


Hoy más que nunca, la tecnología ha irrumpido con fuerza en nuestras vidas, probablemente para quedarse. ¿Están nuestros cerebros preparados para manejar los volúmenes y tipos de estímulos a los que estamos expuestos diariamente?




www.psiconecta.org


----------



## Larsil (2 Ene 2022)

¿Medir el tiempu o no medirlo?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2022)

Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado “ ayuno de dopamina “ que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana .

Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los impulsos primarios , de los instintos básicos que son principalmente la comida y el sexo ( la gula y la lujuria y resto de pecados capitales .

Cualquier persona sensata sabe parar a la hora de comer o renunciar a algunos alimentos que pueden engordar demasiado o ser malos para la salud , algunas personas ni siquiera entienden el concepto de que no siempre hay que satisfacer los sentidos hasta la saturación.

Se entiende mucho mejor si como en mi caso , se convive con diferentes especies de animales y es evidente que las bases del comportamiento son las mismas. Perros, loros , caballos … aún viviendo en cautividad son egoístas , ansiosos , imparables cuando algo les interesa y muy tercos cuando no.



*Los sistemas de recompensa provocan una sensación placera como respuesta a actividades necesarias para la supervivencia como el sexo como algo imprescindible para la reproducción .No olvidemos que el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces , para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación ( y no se la llevase el agua antes de tiempo ) *

La dopamina es una hormona que actúa como *neurotransmisor*. Es decir, es una sustancia encargada de llevar información a través del sistema nervioso.

Por eso, cuando recibimos alguno de los estímulos antes mencionados, las neuronas dopaminérgicas *liberan una ráfaga *de este neurotransmisor, dando lugar a esa sensación de placer que conocemos tan bien. Aunque generalmente ocurre con estímulos necesarios para la supervivencia, también puede ocurrir con otros, como *jugar a videojuegos, comprar y, por supuesto, las drogas. *

El placer que se genera es algo transitorio, que *desaparece rápido*. Esto puede llevarnos a querer repetir de nuevo esa acción. Volviendo a la *utilidad evolutiva*, si el sexo nos da placer, querremos volver a practicarlo y eso aumentará las posibilidades de reproducción. Pero a veces, más allá de lo evolutivo, cuando se realiza la acción muchas veces se produce algo conocido como tolerancia. Básicamente, lo que ocurre es que el cerebro necesita cada vez más dopamina para obtener esa sensación de placer. Y es aquí donde comienza el *riesgo de adicción.*

Sin embargo, no podemos someter a nuestro cuerpo a un *ayuno de dopamina,* pues esta no dejará de generarse. La dopamina es necesaria, lleva a cabo otras muchas funciones en nuestro organismo. De hecho, su carencia está relacionada con enfermedades como el párkinson.

*La carencia de dopamina está relacionada con muchas enfermedades y muchas provocadas por la alteración de los receptores al haber metido en el cuerpo químicos que encajan en ellos para sentir placer ( alcohol, nicotina, drogas ..) *

Entonces, si no es un ayuno de dopamina, ¿qué es? Algunas de las personas que lo practican lo definen como una forma de centrarse en el momento presente. Algo así como el _Mindfulness_ :



La conciencia plena . Estar en el presente , en el aquí y ahora. Demasiado pasado es depresión demasiado futuro es ansiedad.

No buscar constantemente la compañía o la aprobación de otros . La mayor satisfacción es el control sobre el entorno y la toma de decisiones .

al permitirnos estar solos o aburridos, podremos encontrar placer en hacer actividades más simples. Digamos que esos circuitos de dopamina se desvían hacia otro tipo de estímulos más cotidianos . Por ejemplo una simple ducha al levantarse , sentir como el agua caliente cae sobre tu cuerpo , ese milagro tecnológico que tenemos al alcance con sólo abrir el grifo .

Son unos minutos pero pueden sentirse como un trámite rápido porque se llega tarde al trabajo , o una inyección de energía vital en la mente.

Luego el desayuno , valorar con detalle lo que se come, no ingerir como un animal con la finalidad de matar el hambre y salir corriendo.

Si hace un buen día celebrar que estamos vivos en el mejor de los mundos que nunca existió.

Si llueve pues también es emocionante, además la lluvia es buena para las plantas y limpiar el aire y las calles . Es difícil claro, por eso requiere entrenamiento y entender el concepto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2022)

*El experimento de James Olds y Peter Milner (1954)*

En 1954, James Olds y Peter Milner (Olds & Milner, 1954) hicieron un experimento que causó un gran impacto en la comunidad científica (Olds & Milner, 1954). Implantaron un electrodo en el núcleo accumbens de una rata. La función de ese electrodo era estimular eléctricamente el núcleo accumbens, produciendo una descarga de dopamina. La rata tenía una palanca que podía apretar. Cada vez que la apretaba, recibía una descarga. La rata no paraba de apretar la palanca, y dejaba de comer o beber. Al final, muchas de las ratas morían.

*Papel de la Dopamina en el Sistema de Recompensa *

La dopamina es un neurotransmisor cerebral que tiene diferentes funciones, tanto en el cerebro como en el cuerpo.








Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que tanta gente de todas las edades tiene acceso a tantísima pornografía y tan extrema . Aberraciones que en otras épocas llevarían al manicomio a quien las hace y a quien las ve.
Hasta esta generación los niños no veían una revista porno hasta llegar a adultos , ahora con un simple clic pueden tener acceso a las más inconcebibles actividades que denigran a la especie humana y nos retrotraen a lo más básico del comportamiento animal , incluso peor , porque los animales tienen un sexo natural y fisiológico y no porquerías degeneradas cuya única finalidad es drogarse con la propia bioquímica.
Lo que buscan es un constante flujo de dopamina a través de imágenes impactantes que funcionan gracias a las neuronas espejo.

Es muy importante resaltar que no tiene nada que ver con el sexo sino con la drogadicción y el desequilibrio mental , con la neurobiología del placer.

La razón principal por la que surgió la moral , las religiones y doctrinas, fue para parar al mono loco ansioso de drogarse , como un animal en celo que está en un estado de locura transitoria y que en la actual población occidental es permanente . No hemos inventado el sexo , el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua , por lo tanto todo este tema es muuuuy viejo . Lo que es una novedad es este descontrol , de hecho ahí están las tribus primitivas africanas en la actualidad que tienen una moral tan férrea que hasta extirpan el clítoris de las niñas y los matrimonios son acuerdos entre familias considerando a la infidelidad un grave delito. Ahí está el burka tan de actualidad y las graves consecuencias para las adúlteras e infieles como morir a pedradas.

El sexo siempre se ató corto porque se sabe sus consecuencias nefastas para el individuo , su familia y el conjunto de la sociedad , en lo que nos compete a occidente es la esterilización de la población que drogados por el deseo sexual ya no conciben el concepto de familia sino sólo como una asociación entre un yonki y un camello hasta que la droga deja de hacer efecto.


LA MENTE ES MUY VULNERABLE , ES MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL DOMINAR A LAS MASAS DE LO QUE SE SUELE CREER .
El secreto que guardan las élites que manejan a la borregada a través de la psicología de masas ,es que funcionan igual que los animales entre otras cosas porque somos una animal más.

En entrenamiento animal o " manipulación mental " de las personas , se usa el condicionamiento operante y también el clásico .
Hay infinidad de ejemplos , desde las notas a los alumnos o el sueldo de los adultos son refuerzos positivos para que las personas obedezcan .









El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)


Peter Miler y James Olds, de la Univesidad McGill, Canadá, experimentaban con una rata en otoño de 1953. Le habían implantado unos electrodos en su cerebro...




www.xatakaciencia.com





Experimentos hechos con ratas , colocan un electrodo en la parte del cerebro que regula el placer , las ratas macho ignoraban a las hembras en celo incluso la comida y el agua se autoestimulaban 2.000 veces por hora durante las 24 horas excluyendo cualquier otra actividad . Apretar la palanca se convierte en todo su mundo .

Se ha hecho este experimento con mujeres y hombres con el fin de aliviar los síntomas de trastornos psiquiátricos como la esquizofrenia o la depresión. , incluso con homosexuales para que modificar su deseo sexual .

Cuando se le dejó al propio paciente que apretara el botón llegaba a un punto en el que se estimulaba continuamente y había que desconectarlo a pesar de sus protestas. Respondió igual que las ratas. Si se le dejaba, prefería autoestimularse a hacer cualquier otra cosa. Por cierto que consiguió cambiar su objeto de deseo.
Pero no sólo se probó en hombres.
También hay ejemplos en mujeres, como una a la que se le implantó un electrodo en el tálamo para controlar el dolor pero el electrodo afectó a estructuras próximas provocando un intenso placer y sentimiento sexual. La mujer se estimulaba todo el día hasta el punto de abandonar la higiene, las obligaciones familiares y provocarse una ulceración en el dedo con el que ajustaba la amplitud de la señal. Les pedía a sus familiares que limitaran su acceso al estimulador para pedirles inmediatamente que le dejaran usarlo.

*Las neuronas espejo y la pornografía*

Las neuronas espejo fueron descubiertas accidentalmente en 1992, por el científico Giaocomo Rizzolatti y su equipo. Como el nombre lo indica, este tipo de células hacen que una parte del cerebro funcione como un espejo. Los investigadores trataban con monos y *pudieron establecer que las reacciones cerebrales eran similares al realizar un acto, o ver que otro lo realizaba*.

Este mecanismo de espejo se verifica en el caso de la pornografía. Quien ve imágenes de un acto sexual en video, no experimenta las escenas como si fueran ajenas. En realidad, las reacciones de su cuerpo y de su mente indican que *el observador percibe todo como si fuera el protagonista de la situación. En ese caso, el cerebro no discrimina lo real de lo imaginario. Quien está viendo porno no mira sexo, sino que tiene sexo*. Al menos así lo registra su cerebro.

En un estudio realizado en la Universidad de Cambridge, por el Dr. Valerie Voon, se compararon las reacciones cerebrales de un grupo de hombres adictos a la pornografía, con otro grupo que no padecía esa dependencia. El resultado fue que el grupo sano se excitó viendo las imágenes, pero el grupo adicto tuvo una excitación dos veces superior. *Esto pone la adicción a la pornografía en el mismo nivel de la adicción al alcohol o a otras drogas psicoactivas*.

* 

dejan de sentir excitación sexual en situaciones reales*.

Frente a una película con muchas equis, la realidad puede resultar decepcionante. Y la pareja real puede estar muy por debajo de las capacidades que parecen exhibir las estrellas porno. *El cerebro demanda estímulos más intensos para dejar brotar el deseo sexual.*









Ver porno infantiliza el cerebro


A largo plazo, el porno parece provocar disfunciones eréctiles o para alcanzar el orgasmo.




www.huffingtonpost.es







lo más interesante es como la rata que aprieta la palanca día tras otro hasta morir..... cómo es posible que ella recuerde un día y otro que esa es su actividad principal y qué se convierta en identidad !
*Es decir la rata es palancasexual



Bases del Sistema de Recompensa en el Cerebro - Mentelex*
El sistema de recompensa es una de las bases de nuestra capacidad de aprender y de crear.




blog.mentelex.com


*Neurobiología del Placer. Historia*
James Olds Montreal, 1953. Por suerte, Peter Milner y James Olds no tuvieron buena puntería. Como compañeros post-doctorales en la Univ...




evolucionyneurociencias.blogspot.com

todo esto encierra la clave de la falacia que estamos viviendo actualmente
que pretenden hacer creer que la obtención del placer es la el motor de la vida y lo que define a las personas
Creo que España está siendo objeto de un ataque o un experimento social para extenderlo después al resto del mundo, pero me preocupa que solo esté ocurriendo en España y no en Nigeria por ejemplo
Cuándo le toca un país de toca, como sucedió con Alemania , Japón, Italia, Vietnam ,Corea , Libia, Irak ....
Mi investigación reside en entender las raíces del problema, que indudablemente lo es

*El problema del fumador empieza cuando se le acaba el tabaco*


LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, *EL CORTISOL * que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo.
*lo que realmente buscan las mujeres en un hombre es que tenga un fuerte sistema inmune, mucha testosterona y bajos niveles de cortisol, la hormona del estrés. *
, más bien, buscan los rostros relacionados con estas características: pómulos marcados y mandíbulas pronunciadas. En definitiva, el 'macho' tradicional gusta por motivos biológicos, no sólo estéticos.

El estudio muestra que, de alguna manera aún por determinar, *las mujeres reconocen con sólo mirar a un hombre, sin necesidad de contacto, que tiene altos niveles de testosterona*, la hormona masculina, y un sólido sistema inmune para combatir las enfermedades. La combinación resultante las atrae sexualmente, porque encuentran el rostro de estos hombres más atractivo

El secreto del atractivo masculino está en el cortisol

El *cortisol* (hidrocortisona) es una hormona esteroidea, o glucocorticoide, producida por la glándula suprarrenal. Se libera como respuesta al estrés y a un nivel bajo de glucocorticoides en la sangre

Sé que el antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que han sido educados desde niños, les impide ver que son un animal más con los mismos procesos biológicos.
Usted es exactamente igual que un humano de hace más de 40.000 años, y no ha habido ningún cambio orgánico ni intelectual. Si se cree muy inteligente, un simple derrame cerebral o un palo en la cabeza le sitúa de nuevo en un nivel inferior.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

> Knightfall dijo:
> Quitais las ganas de vivir



todo lo contrario !

es recuperar las sabiduría ancestral de la que han privado a esta generación de españoles . Eso que nos hace llegar a viejos rodeados de nietos , con un hogar confortable y una familia que nos quiera y se preocupe de nosotros.

Eso que se ha destruido en esta generación.

la ruptura del himen es una irrelevancia en el cuerpo , pero algo trascendental para la mente.

Aún siendo en España el país con más divorcios del mundo , son estadísticas falsas . lo que hay que calcular es cuantas parejas ha tenido esa mujer y por lo tanto con cada fracaso , se cuenta " un divorcio " .

De alguna manera es como si a unos pájaros que están anidando , un depredador les rompe los huevos y el nido .

Mis abuelos tenían una pequeña granja y las gallinas de antes tenían la tendencia a volverse cluecas e incubar los huevos . Iniciaban un ciclo de varios meses que dejaba de poner huevos . primero los incubaban y luego se ocupaban de cuidar a los pollitos . el problema es que dejaban de poner huevos y eso es lo que mi abuela necesitaba puesto que los pollitos ya se compraban de las incubadoras.

Pues bien , apartaba con cierta violencia a las pobres gallinas del nido y las devolvía al corral , a veces incluso las bañaba en verano con la finalidad de que con el susto se alejasen del nido. La gallina se quedaba arrinconada durante días como si estuviese enferma , emitía un cloqueo penoso que mi abuela no escuchaba pero yo sí . Mi abuela simplemente era funcional , como las guarderías , no veía en eso crueldad , de hecho al cabo de unos días o semanas la gallina volvía a poner huevos . Pero había estado deprimida por haber interrumpido el ciclo de la vida.

La bioquímica nos conduce por el camino correcto . Nos castiga con cortisol si nos desviamos ( angustia , dolor emocional ... ) y nos recompensa con alegría , felicidad y placer si hacemos lo que tenemos que hacer.








*Las 6 hormonas del estrés y sus efectos en el organismo*
Hablamos sobre las hormonas del estrés, aquellas que tienen un papel más importante para nuestro cuerpo en situaciones estresantes fuente de ansiedad.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

El antropocentrismo cartesiano obnubila la mente de los occidentales.

Cuanto daño ha hecho Descartes al catalogar al ser humano como un semidios y a los animales como cosas que pululan sin ton ni son.

Si somos capaces de entender que son los mismos mecanismos porque todas las especies somos parientes , todo es mucho más fácil .

Nuestro esquema de vida lo determina la biología , todo lo demás son cuentos .

La chica adolescente harta de vivir con sus padres y cuidar a sus hermanos pequeños , con los cuales ha aprendido a ser madre, siente un irresistible deseo sexual por encontrar a un hombre con el que emparejarse.
El deseo es una alarma bioquímica como tener hambre o sed si necesitamos comer o beber.

Como de lo que se trata es de quedarse embarazada no de darle gusto al chichi , antes de aceptar al inseminador este tiene que ganarse su confianza a través del cortejo . Básicamente lo que llamamos ENAMORAMIENTO, es activar las conexiones neuronales que se establecieron entre el bebé y su madre . De ahí que los enamorados se comporten como niños haciéndose cariñitos y tonterías . El erotismo de los pechos es el ansia del bebé por alimentarse . El apasionado beso de lengua de los enamorados que se acaban de conocer, es el bolo alimenticio que las madres masticaban y que siguen haciendo en África, pues no hay potitos ni batidoras.

es instintivo , de la misma manera que el resto de las especies tienen sus cortejos peculiares.

Una vez unidas las mentes, se unen los genitales y da comienzo un largo ciclo de gestación y crianza del primer bebé.
No hay ninguna razón para que no venga un segundo después y un tercero.

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos.

Lo que le han hecho a las españolas es deconstruirlas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en gays . Lo mismo es un ano que una vagina estéril . son agujeros del cuerpo que alguna gente parafílica usa para drogarse.

si no hay embarazo ni bebés , la vida se convierte en un péndulo que va del deseo - ansiedad - síndrome de abstinencia , a la satisfacción instantánea como el chute de heroína y vuelta a empezar.

Recuerden que el deseo es un dolor , igual que la sed o el hambre.

Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

la causa principal del comportamiento estrambótico y parafílico de las españolas de esta generación es que han sido abandonadas en orfanatos llamados guarderías y en vez de estar abrazadas por su madre pegadas a su pecho, son alimentadas en dos minutos con un artefacto satánico llamado biberón y que se lo da una desconocida , o lo que es peor , un hombre !

¿ alguien se imagina a un gorila macho dando la teta a una cría ?


La mente del bebé está diseñada para estar succionando durante horas y horas , sin embargo le enchufan un chupete y les dejan mirando al techo en ese almacén de niños.

No sólo es un daño irreversible para la mente de ese futuro adulto , sino que también privan a la madre de lo único que importa en la vida de las mujeres y es seguir su instinto , la razón por la que existen y lo que las define.

básicamente tratan a las mujeres españolas como a las vacas de una factoría lechera intensiva : les arrancan a sus hijos para que no se pierda la producción.

El llamado feminismo es la deconstrucción de las mujeres españolas como hembra de la especie humana utilizando técnicas de granja.
han convertido a las DUEÑAS DE UN HOGAR , en esclavas de sus jefes.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todo lo contrario !
> 
> es recuperar las sabiduría ancestral de la que han privado a esta generación de españoles . Eso que nos hace llegar a viejos rodeados de nietos , con un hogar confortable y una familia que nos quiera y se preocupe de nosotros.
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de que el ser humano de manera natural puede aburrirse y se tiró hastío y un anhelo por algo más teniendo absolutamente todas las necesidades cubiertas, las físicas y las psicológicas, que son de las que hablas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

debería enseñarse en los colegios .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

El antropocentrismo cartesiano obnubila la mente de los occidentales.

Cuanto daño ha hecho Descartes al catalogar al ser humano como un semidios y a los animales como cosas que pululan sin ton ni son.

Si somos capaces de entender que son los mismos mecanismos porque todas las especies somos parientes , todo es mucho más fácil .

Nuestro esquema de vida lo determina la biología , todo lo demás son cuentos .

La chica adolescente harta de vivir con sus padres y cuidar a sus hermanos pequeños , con los cuales ha aprendido a ser madre, siente un irresistible deseo sexual por encontrar a un hombre con el que emparejarse.
El deseo es una alarma bioquímica como tener hambre o sed si necesitamos comer o beber.

Como de lo que se trata es de quedarse embarazada no de darle gusto al chichi , antes de aceptar al inseminador este tiene que ganarse su confianza a través del cortejo . Básicamente lo que llamamos ENAMORAMIENTO, es activar las conexiones neuronales que se establecieron entre el bebé y su madre . De ahí que los enamorados se comporten como niños haciéndose cariñitos y tonterías . El erotismo de los pechos es el ansia del bebé por alimentarse . El apasionado beso de lengua de los enamorados que se acaban de conocer, es el bolo alimenticio que las madres masticaban y que siguen haciendo en África, pues no hay potitos ni batidoras.

es instintivo , de la misma manera que el resto de las especies tienen sus cortejos peculiares.

Una vez unidas las mentes, se unen los genitales y da comienzo un largo ciclo de gestación y crianza del primer bebé.
No hay ninguna razón para que no venga un segundo después y un tercero.

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos.

Lo que le han hecho a las españolas es deconstruirlas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en gays . Lo mismo es un ano que una vagina estéril . son agujeros del cuerpo que alguna gente parafílica usa para drogarse.

si no hay embarazo ni bebés , la vida se convierte en un péndulo que va del deseo - ansiedad - síndrome de abstinencia , a la satisfacción instantánea como el chute de heroína y vuelta a empezar.

Recuerden que el deseo es un dolor , igual que la sed o el hambre.

Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo . Se llaman estímulos supernormales .

En alguna parte de nuestro cerebro ancestral, unos labios pintados de rojo simulan una vulva en celo y un escote las nalgas hambrientas.
















Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema (el estímulo “original” o “básico”). Este tipo de estímulo generalmente posee de manera exagerada atributos que son clave en la respuesta que nos genera en el cerebro.



simplemente siguen el instinto que tienen programado una vez liberadas de las ataduras morales y reproche social que hay en la civilización islámica y que fue lo normal desde tiempo inmemorial.

Aunque la civilización puede tener 3.000 años más o menos , nos preceden cientos de miles de años de antepasadas que tuvieron que sobrevivir y criar a sus hijos . Somos descendientes de mujeres que superaron la glaciación y verdaderas hambrunas y cambios climáticos.
Donde las guerras y los asaltos a los poblados eran frecuentes y los asaltantes se llevaban toda la comida además de matar a los hombres.

Se han extinguido todas las demás especies de humanos excepto la nuestra ( siguen ahí vivos los chimpancés, gorilas y resto de especies de monos )

¿ cómo es posible que hayamos sobrevivido ?

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos . Cuando los ciclos son largos , como pasa con los osos , leones , elefantes , rinocerontes, ballenas y la cría permanece varios años con su madre lactado , esa hembra queda invalidada para la reproducción y por lo tanto no está en celo ya que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación . Los osos y leones ... cuando encuentran a hembras con crías que no son suyas las matan para provocar de nuevo el celo en la hembra .
Las osas huyen constantemente de los machos o se defienden ferozmente cuando se acercan , lo mismo las leonas .

Los gorilas tienen su harem y si viene otro macho se defiende con sus puños . Los chimpancés al ser la hembra muy promiscua y dejarse copular por todos los machos del grupo , todos instintivamente suponen que son el padre de las crías . En los chimpancés el deseo sexual se desata por las feromonas del celo , pero los humanos al desarrollar más inteligencia buscaban sexo al margen de la reproducción.

Todas las especies de humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por conseguir hembras excepto la nuestra que está siempre predispuesta a recompensar con sexo cualquier intercambio sea de alimentos , protección ...

por eso la mejor forma de ligar no es ir a un gimnasio ni tener un buen coche, sino darles comida .
Lo peor que puede hacer alguien que pretenda follarse a una chica que acaba de conocer , es pagar a medias el restaurante. En ese momento un cortocircuito se produce en su mente que se le cierra la vulva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

*La bomba gay *es un ataque de ingeniería social a toda la población española :

se trata de conceptuar a la relación de pareja como una asociación temporal entre un yonki y su camello que le provee de heroína.


Si una persona lo que busca en otra es su propio bienestar , su felicidad y su estado de ánimo se hace dependiente de esa persona como el yonki del proveedor de heroína.

Ni los animales ni nuestros antepasados se emparejaban por el sexo sino para darle sentido a la vida , lo que impulsa nuestros instintos .
Existimos porque somos descendientes de hombres y mujeres que se aparearon y criaron con amor a sus hijos desde principio de los tiempos .

Por el contrario da igual restregarse contra un ano que con una vagina estéril o cualquier otra cosa, son formas de masturbarse , es decir parafilias.

El hecho de que los llamados gays y ahora toda la población tengan muchas relaciones con diferentes personas a lo largo de su vida , indica que son igualmente fracasos , de alguna manera es como empezar en un empleo y que te despidan a los pocos días.

Mi abuelo , como nuestros antepasados , fue un señor serio que tuvo 10 hijos y que estoy seguro que no vio en su vida ni una revista porno ni mucho menos un vídeo. No lo imagino con los ojos desorbitados cada vez que pasaba un escote o una falda por delante .

Esa ansiedad que en los animales se llama estar en celo y en los españoles de esta generación es un estado de ánimo constante y destructivo.

Por otra parte mi abuela , era una señora muy respetable y adorada por sus hijos y nietos que era la que realmente mandaba en casa y que se ocupó de la logística de su hogar y de tomar las decisiones relacionadas con el tema , que no eran pocas . Nunca se metió en el trabajo de mi abuelo que era el que llevaba el dinero para construir esa familia tan numerosa y que finalmente tuvo casi 30 nietos a diferencia de los españoles actuales que en su mayoría serán los últimos de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos. 

para que se entienda mejor el sentido de la vida y por qué toda la bioquímica nos conduce a eso , mejor dos imágenes que mil palabras :

La población normal en generaciones pasadas y el resto del mundo :




los españoles :


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

El recientemente fallecido Luc Montanier , el premio Nóbel descubridor del virus del Sida.

Todos los medios han recibido la consigna de descreditarlo tomándolo por un chalado puesto que ha hecho declaraciones muy duras contra la trama de la pandemia , la cuestión es que ¿ desde cuándo es magufo? ¿ es posible que ya lo fuese cuando dijo que había descubierto un virus causante del SINDROME DE INMUNO DEFICIENCIA ADQUIRIDA?

Es más que probable que la poderosa industria farmacéutica supranacional , la FARMAFIA que se ocupa de saquear los países a través de la venta de medicamentos , aprovechase la coyuntura para hacer pasar por VIH , lo que era un síndrome por un estilo de vida antinatural .

No es casualidad que fuesen los mismos síntomas, en los toxicómanos de heroína puesto que unos se intoxicaban con drogas artificiales y otros con la propia bioquímica.









Lo que pasa en tu cuerpo cuando tienes exceso de cortisol


Seguramente has escuchado referencias al cortisol como la “hormona del estrés”, pero ¿qué sucede realmente en tu cuerpo cuando hay exceso de esta hormona?




www.aarp.org





dice : A mayor nivel de cortisol las defensas bajan, lo que puede derivar en enfermedades respiratorias, alergias, enfermedades autoinmunes 









El estrés crónico pone tu salud en riesgo


Learn more about services at Mayo Clinic.




www.mayoclinic.org





dice : La activación a largo plazo del sistema de respuesta al estrés y la sobreexposición al cortisol y otras hormonas del estrés pueden alterar casi todos los procesos de tu cuerpo. Esto incrementa el riesgo de padecer muchos problemas de salud









«La enfermedad del Nobel», cuando los premiados abrazan el racismo, la pseudociencia o los «aliens»


Los galardonados gozan de autoridad y prestigio, pero también pueden caer en argumentos claramente anticientíficos



www.abc.es










La comunidad científica ha desmentido a Montagnier desde hace años


PARÍS (Uypress) - El virólogo, ganador del Nobel, afirmó que el COVID-19 fue fruto del trabajo de investigadores que buscaban una vacuna contra el Sida. Le Monde y Le Figaro han publicado desmentidos actuales y de hace años sobre afirmaciones de Luc Montagnier.




www.uypress.net





EL CORTISOL MATA . Es la hormona del estrés y se produce en situaciones de enfrentamiento , de lucha contra un rival o contra un depredador y también en el contexto del cortejo que es otro tipo de lucha .

Las mismas razones por las que las sociedades actuales prohíben y castigan el tráfico y consumo de drogas duras , son las que llevaron a nuestros antepasados a considerar un grave delito y pecado la concupiscencia que es el deseo sexual exacerbado o desordenado.

Es decir , parar al mono loco en celo que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras sin fin.



LA BOMBA GAY , es un ataque de ingeniería social a algunos países como España , que consiste en hacer creer a toda la población, que la razón para emparejarse de forma temporal , es drogarse con la dopamina asociada al placer y el cortisol asociado al deseo. Relaciones promiscuas y estériles que mantienen a la población en un estado de celo permanente con los altibajos emocionales que desequilibran la mente.

Para que se entienda es lo equivalente a que a unos pájaros que están anidando , les rompan el nido con los huevos a medio incubar y tienen que volver a empezar.

Clasificar a la población por parafilias es un engañabobos , son constructos sociales para darle contenido a toda esta trama . Sólo existen dos formas de definir la sexualidad :


Como nuestros antepasados que formaban familias con hijos, por eso existimos.
Cualquier otra cosa. Lo mismo es drogarse con los agujeros del cuerpo de un hombre que una mujer , que una cabra o una muñeca hinchable. Es lo mismo una boca que un ano , que una vagina estéril .
El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo , un dolor, como el hambre y la sed , que es la necesidad de comer y beber para que sobreviva el individuo y el deseo sexual es el ansia por reproducirse , para que sobreviva la especie.

Pero el celo sólo ocurre en un pequeño intervalo de tiempo al inicio de un largo ciclo reproductivo que dura varios años : embarazo y crianza del bebé . La lactancia inhibe la ovulación por lo tanto nuestros antepasados vivían una única etapa de enamoramiento llamada luna de miel y luego algún encuentro esporádico , a oscuras , en un contexto de pudor en la intimidad de su hogar .

La obsesión actual por el sexo nunca sucedió a lo largo de la historia , el daño que hace la pornografía a la mente de los occidentales es muy difícil de cuantificar pero se nota las consecuencias : castración , incapacidad para formar una unidad reproductiva , parafilias , ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia como cualquier otra droga.

En los países donde sería imposible emitir FIRST DATES, no existe el coronavirus.

El llamado feminismo , que es deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana , al equipararla a los travestis es la más clara evidencia de que lo que pretenden es eliminar de la mente a la mujer como madre para convertirla únicamente en un objeto sexual .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

El deseo sexual en las hembras es una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed ya que necesitamos comer y beber para sobrevivir.

Los ciclos hormonales , la bioquímica , activa determinado comportamiento para conseguir un fin . En el caso del sexo es la fecundación para que sobreviva la especie. 

El celo de las hembras es el aviso para los machos de que el óvulo está justo en el momento oportuno para ser fecundado y eso ocurre aproximadamente a los 15 días de finalizar la regla.

La regla es la destrucción del recubrimiento nutritivo del útero y el óvulo que al no ser fecundado el cuerpo lo expulsa y se inicia de nuevo el ciclo porque no hay tiempo que perder. 

Lo normal en nuestras antepasadas es que quedasen embarazadas ya que no había anticonceptivos , por lo tanto durante unos 3 años entre gestación y lactancia, no volvía a ovular y por lo tanto no volvía a estar en celo , como pasa con elefantas, vacas, yeguas , ballenas , gorilas , chimpancés o cualquier otra hembra de mamíferos . 

El deseo incontenible de las hembras , es una urgencia , puesto que la vida es un suceso breve y el sentido de vivir es la reproducción . 
Por lo tanto esa ansiedad, esa angustia similar a un síndrome de abstinencia sucede porque se busca una finalidad .

Como un " fumador " cada vez que enciende otro cigarro , el intervalo que ha estado sin fumar ha sido el máximo tiempo que ha soportado la angustia de no hacerlo . Es un dolor mental producido por haber estropeado los receptores de endorfinas con drogas externas .

El deseo es como el chivato del coche cuando falta gasolina , primero avisa y luego se queda fijo . Quien realmente tiene el problema son las hembras igual que el coche , el surtidor siempre está disponible para repostar. 

Los machos entran en celo a través de las feromonas que emanan las hembras y otro tipo de señales visuales .
En el caso de los humanos el olor natural se ha reemplazado por perfumes que activan igualmente la parte del cerebro destinada al cortejo y la seducción . Y las señales visuales son el maquillaje y el coqueteo .

Una vez que el hombre ha entrado en celo , lo que se conoce como enamoramiento, busca asegurar la fecundación repitiendo la cópula en días sucesivos e intentando no perder de vista a la hembra para impedir que otro macho la fecunde.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

en el minuto uno, bonobos hembras frotándose el chichi.

El instinto está , como tantísimos otros de origen animal, pero lo que nos hace humanos es la capacidad de apaciguar esos instintos y buscar la felicidad en actividades más constructivas . La búsqueda del placer es mayor cuando menor sea la capacidad intelectual del individuo puesto que va a lo más básico de lo básico : comer, follar, drogarse ...

la población española está siendo atacada con satanismo , con todo lo que la civilización apaciguó desde principio de los tiempos . Incluso en las tribus africanas contienen la tendencia de querer drogarse con sexo todo el tiempo , tal es así que hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación . El placer es lo contrario a la felicidad puesto que es muy breve , muy evanescente y sólo causa ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. 
El intervalo que va desde un cigarrillo a otro , es el máximo tiempo que el adicto pudo resistir sin sentir una angustia terrible que le provoca la falta del chute de nicotina . Su mente demanda constantemente más de lo mismo para NO SUFRIR . 
Por el contrario alguien que nunca a fumado ni echa de menos respirar humo ni cree que se pierde algo . Pues lo mismo con el sexo .

LA BOMBA GAY , es un ataque de ingeniería social a la población que ha sufrido el coronavirus y que en breve recibirá bombardeos por haber enviado armas a ucrania. Se trata de hacer creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la bioquímica que provoca frotar los genitales . 

Lo mismo es un ano que una vagina estéril , son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles y pocos más usan para drogarse. 

El resto de los 8 mil millones de habitantes , al igual que nuestros antepasados no viven obsesionados con el tema , por eso existimos y por eso las lesbianas tiene gatos en vez de hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Mar 2022)

La atracción sexual por una mujer bella , aunque es algo natural , no tiene mucho recorrido .

Si así fuese los adolescentes y jóvenes se quedarían con su primera pareja guapa y sin embargo son los que más rotan .

Lo que une a las personas es ganarse la confianza, igual que con las mascotas. Las mujeres adoran a su gato porque notan que es dependiente y cariñoso , porque se vinculan y sienten que les pertenece . Crean unos lazos emocionales que son instintivos igual que en cualquier otra pareja.
No tienen nada que ver con la habilidad en el sexo o el tamaño del pene, puesto que las lesbianas no tienen pene y la atracción física desaparece al poco tiempo incluso causa desasosiego tener una novia muy guapa . Los celos son constantes porque sabes que la cortejan por todos lados y quieres saber donde está a todas horas . Desconfías de los amigos que se arriman más de la cuenta y ella percibe que tiene muchas más opciones y provoca inseguridad.


Una cigüeña " se enamora " de un cigüeño al azar . El único mérito es que estaba cerca y la cortejó . Luego la naturaleza sigue su curso.

Si no fuese así sería imposible un proyecto de vida a largo plazo , la belleza de la juventud es pasajera , a los pocos años aquella veinteañera alegre y pizpireta se convierte en una señora gorda y malhumorada , puede que con algún achaque de salud o con tendencia a discutir por todo . Pero es que lo mismo ve ella . Su príncipe azul que se iba a comer el mundo, es un panzón , calvo y en paro que sólo piensa en comer y que ya no desea sexualmente.

La vida es un devenir . nada en este mundo es constante excepto el cambio , la impermanencia .


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

Famosilla admite que se le ha pasado el arroz.


estoy de acuerdo, no es incompatible con lo que he dicho. Este caso es de alguien que no ha querido tener hijos para hacer carrera y luego descubre que quiere ser madres... pues lo siento. en mi matrimonio nos planteamos casi de inicio cómo íbamos a vivir el tema de tener hijos (tenemos dos)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2022)

el placer es lo contrario a la felicidad.

para que se entienda de una forma rápida , el intervalo de tiempo que un fumador pasa hasta encender otro cigarro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar el dolor de no estar fumando. Su bioquímica está destrozada y necesita un constante aporte de droga para llegar al estado basal de normalidad en el que vive un NO FUMADOR.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2022)

La gente comparte fotos viejas para “demostrar” que antes se envejecía más rápido


Todo empezó cuando Brandon McCarthy, un exjugador de béisbol profesional, se preguntó una cosa: ¿la gente no envejecía más rápido en el pasado? Así que se fue a Twitter a preguntar al respecto. La lógica nos dice que los humanos llevamos mucho tiempo siendo como somos, así que no podría ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-no-ceder-a-la-tentacion.1758512/#


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Al margen del mundo raro que nos tocó vivir...

tenemos que tener siempre en mente como ha podido sobrevivir nuestra especie desde principio de los tiempos cuando todas las otras especies de humanos se han extinguido .

Actualmente, se reconocen al menos ocho *especies* fósiles: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis pero sin duda que ha habido muchas más de las que todavía no se han encontrado fósiles.

¿ qué truco ha usado el homo sapiens para haber proliferado tanto ?

Los otros humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por las hembras y la comida.

En el momento que las manos que evolucionaron para agarrarse a las ramas pudieron agarrar un palo o una piedra y usarlos como arma , se convirtieron en asesinos implacables cada vez que se enfadaban y eso en todos los primates entre los que nos incluimos , es constante. De hecho el chimpancé es el animal más peligroso en cautividad ya que su agilidad y su fuerza lo hace imparable cuando se enfada .

Nada podía evitar las muertes , puesto que aunque un individuo fuese fuerte , el otro que había sido humillado pensaría estrategias como atacarlo por la espalda o cuando estuviese dormido para asesinarlo .

La razón principal por la nosotros seguimos vivos ha sido que las hembras han estado siempre disponibles para el coito en cualquier momento con cualquiera simulando estar en celo constantemente . El sexo era algo constante igual que rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros . Era una forma de acicalamiento extremo de las mujeres para apaciguar a los hombres. En el resto de las especies el celo es algo muy puntual en la vida . Las hembras están embarazadas o lactando a las crías y pueden pasar años hasta que están de nuevo receptivas . Por eso los osos , leones y muchos primates matan a las crías para provocar de nuevo el celo en las hembras.

No es casualidad que los gays ( que tienen la parte del cerebro relacionada con el sexo de mujer ) se dediquen a la peluquería o enfermería .

El sexo es una forma de apaciguar el ánimo a través del acicalado social.






*Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones*
¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com






*Acicalado social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones


¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com













Acicalado social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

> FeiJiao dijo:
> En mi caso no es asi, disfruto mucho del sexo con buenas prostitutas y la satisfaccion que me trae es duradera.
> 
> Varias personas que me conocen me han comentado que yo siempre tengo un semblante muy alegre y feliz.... A comparacion de muchos carapadres y hombres "de bien" (lease, arrastrados que se desviven por mantener contentas a sus abusivas, egoistas, materialistas y superficiales novias)
> Esos pobres desgraciados suelen proyectar su frustracion en el rostro.



es difícil determinar cual es el estilo de vida correcto.

indudablemente el modo de vida en España no lo es . No tiene sentido el diseño actual de las llamadas familias que no se parecen en nada a lo que determina nuestra biología.

Lo que han hecho es implantar el modo distópico de vida de los gays : sexo promiscuo y estéril. ( la bomba gay )

EXISTIMOS porque desde principio de los tiempos una pareja de humanos o primates tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos con amor y dedicación hasta que pudieron valerse por si mismos ( de otra forma no estaríamos aquí ) somos hijos de supervivientes que supieron formar una familia superando cualquier circunstancia ( glaciación - hambrunas - sequías - catástrofes naturales y temporales - epidemias - guerras tribales e invasiones - fieras hambrientas - ladrones y asesinos - pobreza extrema - ausencia de medicamentos y sanidad - viviendo en chozas de palos y barro - durmiendo en un jergón de hojas secas entre piojos y pulgas ... ) y ahí estás tú ! el último de esa estirpe . El que tiene el testigo de transmitir tus genes a tus descendientes.

Si derramas tu semilla de forma estéril como los gays y tus antepasados pudiesen contemplarte te llamarían perdedor .


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 May 2022)

SÓLO HAY DOS TIPOS DE SEXUALIDAD :

1 - LAS FAMILIAS NUMEROSAS o unidades reproductivas como vivieron nuestros antepasados y que por eso existimos

2 - CUALQUIER OTRA COSA :

Lo mismo es frotarse contra una vagina estéril que contra el ano de un señor gordo y peludo. Son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles usan para drogarse con la bioquímica . Son formas de masturbarse . No tiene más mérito usar la vagina de una mujer que la de una oveja o una muñeca hinchable si su única finalidad es usar el sexo como el opio.

Que hayan hecho identidad de las parafilias es un ataque de ingeniería social para hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo y no crear una familia.

Para que se entienda bien ... este antepasado es un heterosexual ( cualquier otra cosa son sólo formas de masturbarse )









Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2022)

Anuncio: “La heterosexualidad no es normal”


Todo lo que atañe a un ser vivo está relacionado con procesos bioquímicos. ¿Sabías que, por ejemplo, los bebés son adictos a la leche materna porque ésta contiene opioides y por eso el crío, cuando no tiene leche, llora y llora y sólo le quita el "mono" mamar de la teta? Somos yonquis desde...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2022)

Lo que pasa en tu cuerpo cuando tienes exceso de cortisol


Seguramente has escuchado referencias al cortisol como la “hormona del estrés”, pero ¿qué sucede realmente en tu cuerpo cuando hay exceso de esta hormona?




www.aarp.org






*1. Sistema inmunológico o sistema de defensas*
A mayor nivel de cortisol las defensas bajan, lo que puede derivar en enfermedades respiratorias, alergias, enfermedades autoinmunes como el Lupus, entre otras.
*2. Sistema gastrointestinal*
La digestión y la absorción de los alimentos se afectan cuando hay demasiado cortisol en sangre. Se produce indigestión, irritación e inflamación de la mucosa intestinal lo que podría ocasionar úlceras, síndrome de colon irritable y colitis.
*3. Sistema cardiovascular*
El exceso de cortisol aumenta la presión arterial. ¿Las consecuencias? Enfermedades crónicas del corazón, infartos y problemas cardio y cerebro vascular.
*4. Cerebro*
Cuando los niveles de cortisol suben se hace difícil conciliar el sueño y más aún lograr un sueño profundo. Se produce un ciclo vicioso que deriva en un declive mental, en falta de memoria y de concentración.
*5. Sistema metabólico*
El estrés es una de las causas del sobrepeso. Los altos niveles de cortisol en sangre y dentro de las células, ocasionan retención de grasa, sobre todo en el área del abdomen, y retención de líquido. Mayores antojos por alimentos altos en azúcar, grasas y carbohidratos. El desequilibrio de azúcar en la sangre crea un mecanismo que podría aumentar el riesgo de diabetes tipo 2.
*6. Sistema reproductor*
El cortisol elevado podría ocasionar disfunción eréctil, así como la interrupción del ciclo ovulatorio y los ciclos menstruales. Las hormonas sexuales se producen en las mismas glándulas que el cortisol, por lo que el exceso de este puede dificultar la producción de esas hormonas sexuales y provocar infertilidad.
*7. El órgano más grande del cuerpo: la piel*
Todo lo que sucede dentro de nuestro cuerpo, se refleja afuera, así que la piel se afecta y se produce un envejecimiento prematuro de las células. Piel opaca o grasa, resequedad, descamación, problemas dermatológicos como herpes, psoriasis o acné, incluso en la edad madura.
*8. A todos los niveles de órganos y sistemas*
El cortisol alto, provocado por el estrés continúo, también pudiera ocasionar el síndrome de fatiga crónica, trastornos de la tiroides, demencia, depresión y muchas otras afecciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jun 2022)

El transtorno de identidad sexual y la perdida, o mejor dicho la no adquisición del instinto maternal de los occidentales, empieza en los primeros días, semanas y meses del bebé al abandonarlos en orfanatos llamados guarderías y que mujeres y hombres que no son su madre, les alimenten con biberón .

Para que las conexiones neuronales se establecen de forma correcta tendrían que estar por lo menos 2 años pegados a la teta de su madre .
Tapar la boca de un bebé con un artefacto satánico de goma como es el chupete, les dirige al consumo de drogas y parafilias porque es un continuo flujo de dopamina que después no saben calmar.

Todo esto, que se llama la impronta, se conoce de sobra con los animales que se crían a mano en los zoos y que no adquieren su verdadera identidad convirtiéndose en otra cosa.

Cuando nace un bebé español no sabe si ha nacido en una tribu de hace 40.000 años o en una sociedad distópica. Llega al mundo esperando ser criado de forma natural pero le toca sufrir situaciones que no entiende y que le trastorna para siempre.

Les remito a Google "crianza con apego


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

Lo que realmente envejece y enferma es el cortisol del ligoteo. Las tensiones subyacentes al estrés que se produce al conocer a alguien nuevo o nueva, el ansia por follar durante unas semanas y la posterior ruptura inducida también por la bioquímica al no nacer el bebé que debería ser resultado de lo anterior. La mente a través de la bioquímica dirige el rechazo hacia la pareja presumiblemente estéril para nuestro comportamiento programado y nos urge a buscar otra , esta vez fértil .







Los EFECTOS de la PORNOGRAFÍA en tu CEREBRO - La Verdad sobre NoFap | ¿Realmente Funciona? your brain on porn


Séneca en su libro sobre la brevedad de la vida, reprocha a la gente el poco interés por vivir vidas plenas, dedicando el tiempo de vida a metas tan banales como conseguir riqueza y posesiones que quedarán ahí para otros. «el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que has dedicado para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

__





La teoría de Ataraxio: los "chupetesexuales".


"Probablemente la ilusión que te hace que una persona succione tu tubo de orinar e inseminar tenga más que ver con alguna mala impronta en tu infancia que ha implantado recuerdos inadecuados o dicho de otra manera que tus conexiones neuronales no han seguido el desarrollo normal. Tu caso como el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Matriz_81 (29 Sep 2022)

"*Lo mismo es frotarse contra una vagina estéril que contra el ano de un señor gordo y peludo. Son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles usan para drogarse con la bioquímica*".

Tu frase por excelencia. Por siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta ideación de promover el sexo como algo imprescindible , está dentro de las medidas de exterminio de occidente y de control social.
> De alguna manera es como repartir heroína entre la gente, para que no sea consciente de la realidad en la que vive.
> 
> Suponer que nuestros abuelos y antepasados andaban todo el día en celo como se está ahora , cae de cajón que no era así.
> ...





Hanselcat dijo:


> Id aprendiendo. Allí ya aplicaron la agenda 20-30 hace tiempo.



tal cual ! 

Entre Fidel Castro, la Pachamama, el dios sol y la cocaína ...


----------



## Play_91 (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí. dije bien. El matrimonio con el paso de los años, evoluciona para entender la relación de pareja de otras maneras, no con la fogosidad del principio. En el mejor de los casos un polvo de 5 minutos los viernes , multiplicado por 4 viernes al mes, son 20 minutos de sexo, multiplicado por doce meses al año, 240 minutos .. es decir , nada . PURO CELIBATO.



Yo veo a la gente salida. En la vida en pareja no todo es follar, si se folla una vez a la semana está bien, otra cosa es pasarmucho tiempo juntos, besos, abrazos, caricias, en un entorno de amor. El sexo cuando apetezca, no hace falta estar todos los dias. En pareja se está feliz, hay amor...


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo veo a la gente salida. En la vida en pareja no todo es follar, si se folla una vez a la semana está bien, otra cosa es pasarmucho tiempo juntos, besos, abrazos, caricias, en un entorno de amor. El sexo cuando apetezca, no hace falta estar todos los dias. En pareja se está feliz, hay amor...



EL DESEO SEXUAL ( que no la actividad sexual ) ES EL OPIO DE OCCIDENTE.

Los enemigos han encontrado una forma muy fácil de atontar a la población. Pensar en sexo todo el tiempo, retrotrae la mente a un estado animal, irracional, como un heroinómano cuya prioridad es buscar el próximo chute cuando la angustia por el deseo empieza a torturarle. 

El deseo es un dolor, un ansia de la que ya advirtieron los sabios hace más de dos mil años. Por eso encontraron en el matrimonio y la familia, la mejor forma de apaciguarlo y focalizar las ilusiones en tareas más productivas para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad. 

Nuestras antepasadas entre embarazos, partos y lactancias sucesivas, en lo último que pensaban era en los orgasmos.
Las españolas actuales, al no tener hijos, están en celo todos los meses. Concretamente empieza el celo a los 12 días de terminar la regla cuando el nuevo óvulo está maduro para ser fecundado. 
En condiciones naturales habría sido fecundado y un nuevo ciclo habría dado comienzo. Como eso no sucede, el histerismo actual que confunden con feminismo, es por culpa de no comportarse como las hembras de la especie humana que son.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL DESEO SEXUAL ( que no la actividad sexual ) ES EL OPIO DE OCCIDENTE.
> 
> Los enemigos han encontrado una forma muy fácil de atontar a la población. Pensar en sexo todo el tiempo, retrotrae la mente a un estado animal, irracional, como un heroinómano cuya prioridad es buscar el próximo chute cuando la angustia por el deseo empieza a torturarle.
> 
> ...



Si pero según dices el orgasmo es la droga, pero puedes estar en un entorno de amor con tu pareja, a gusto, cómodo, tranquilo, relajado, besos, abrazos, caricias, eso relaja y lo veo muy positivo, otra cosa es la droga del orgasmo, no hablemos ya la droga del polvo rápido conejero donde buscas el orgasmo rápido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Si pero según dices el orgasmo es la droga, pero puedes estar en un entorno de amor con tu pareja, a gusto, cómodo, tranquilo, relajado, besos, abrazos, caricias, eso relaja y lo veo muy positivo, otra cosa es la droga del orgasmo, no hablemos ya la droga del polvo rápido conejero donde buscas el orgasmo rápido.



el sexo placentero en un contexto de pareja fiel , es como buscarse piojos o rascarse la espalda . No tiene esa carga emocional que representa el ligoteo o estar en celo lo que se llama enamoramiento.









Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones


¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## Play_91 (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el sexo placentero en un contexto de pareja fiel , es como buscarse piojos o rascarse la espalda . No tiene esa carga emocional que representa el ligoteo o estar en celo lo que se llama enamoramiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, lo negativo es estar siemrpe con esos picos adictivos (droga) que provoca el ligotear siempre con personas nuevas.
¿Qué genera ese estar siempre con deseo de polla nueva? chute de oxitocina? imagino las personas promiscuas tienen adicción a eso, o el caso extremo, una prostituta, vale es por trabajo pero al cambiar tanto de pareja seguramente le sea casi imposible tener una sola pareja sexual (suponiendo no ejerce mientras tiene novio claro).


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Claro, lo negativo es estar siemrpe con esos picos adictivos (droga) que provoca el ligotear siempre con personas nuevas.
> ¿Qué genera ese estar siempre con deseo de polla nueva? chute de oxitocina? imagino las personas promiscuas tienen adicción a eso, o el caso extremo, una prostituta, vale es por trabajo pero al cambiar tanto de pareja seguramente le sea casi imposible tener una sola pareja sexual (suponiendo no ejerce mientras tiene novio claro).



hombre ! lee el primer post que ahí ya lo explico. 

Nada nos diferencia de nuestras antepasadas las musarañas en el aspecto sexual.










Investigadores reconstruyen el genoma del ancestro común de todos los mamíferos, incluidos los humanos


Todos los mamíferos modernos, desde el ornitorrinco hasta la ballena azul, descienden de un ancestro común que vivió hace unos 180 millones de años. No sabemos mucho sobre este animal, pero un equipo internacional de investigadores ha reconstruido computacionalmente la organización de su genoma. El




www.labrujulaverde.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

La ciencia habla: el orgasmo prostático es el más placentero


Un estudio revela que las sensaciones obtenidas superan a las obtenidas por la estimulación del pene



www.abc.es











no existe el orgasmo prostático. Es un invento para mariconizar a los españoles todavía más. 

" El mejor orgasmo es un buen chute de heroína " 

Han convertido al sexo en el opio de occidente para nuestra destrucción.

En cualquier caso voy a explicar lo que realmente pasa si es que el placer evanescente fuese un objetivo en la vida. 

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua. 
El orgasmo es un shock eléctrico en el cerebro inducido por la bioquímica ( lo mismo que la heroína en la que no interviene el pene , de hecho los peces no tienen pene y las mujeres tampoco ) 

Lo que sucede a algunos hombres " que desean ser penetrados por otros hombres como si fuesen mujeres " es que tienen un orgasmo femenino. 

Tanto los machos como las hembras somos el mismo ser que partimos de las mismas estructuras, que durante el embarazo divergen en órganos masculinos o femeninos . El cerebro es una de esas estructuras que en algunos casos la parte destinada al deseo sexual por el sexo contrario queda mal desarrollada . Hay teorías que dicen que es por hormonas de embarazos anteriores. 

En cualquier caso esa parte de cerebro de mujer que tienen algunos hombres, les hace sentir que su intestino es una vagina de la misma manera que las personas que pierden un brazo o una pierna , su cerebro sigue creyendo que está ahí. 

El placer es un tipo de dolor que el cerebro interpreta de forma positiva , de la misma manera que saciar el hambre ( que es un dolor ) se convierte en placer. ¿ quién no ha sentido placer al rascarse cuando le pica la piel ? sin embargo si te rascas y no te pica , es una molestia y un dolor. 
La penetración es una invasión al interior del cuerpo que sería completamente inaceptable si la persona no estuviese drogada con su propia bioquímica que nos retrotrae la mente a un comportamiento animal. 

Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al *cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo*. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas. 







Dolor fantasma - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Y tu qué sabes tanto los ciclos foliculares cuando crece el óvulo y después fase lutea de que organismo les viene eso?



Los machos somos hembras modificadas . 

Las hembras son ecosistemas para proteger al ovario que es lo que realmente importa y de donde sale la vida .

El ovario es una anémona . Somos cnidarios . 









Cnidaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------

